# عالم حواء > إدارة المنزل و تنسيقه > تنسيق الحدائق و نباتات الزينة >  تجمعنـــا الســـــادس .. ツ】ઇ需✿`•. 7adee8ty sep2011 .•`✿需ઇ【ツ

## um sheikha

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

5 أسباب شائعة وراء تحول نباتات الريحان إلى... 
احدث تصاميم حدائق منزلية للمساحات الصغيرة... 
اجمل تنسيقات حدائق منزلية انيقة وبسيطة 
اجمل صور ديكورات جلسات خارجية تناسب جميع... 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن زهور القرنفل 
طريقة زراعة الورد والعناية بس بسهوله 
طريقة زراعة الخضروات في البيت بسهولة 
احدث صور جلسات خارجية انيقة وجميلة 
كيفية تجفيف الورد الطبيعي بخطوات سهلة وبسيطة 
كل ما تحتاج لمعرفته عن النباتات العطرية

----------


## um sheikha

عزيزتي العضوه .. عزيزتي الزائره 
هذا موضوع اختنا فلونه مشرفة قسم الانترنيت والحاسب وهي مشكوره على مجهودها الطيب 
بتعلمج كيف تنزلين الصور اذا حبيتي المشاركه في التجمع 

+++ كيفية تصغير الصور والكتابة عليها وتحميلها +++ 
اضغطي هنا

----------


## um sheikha

تقرر تسليم اوسمة المزارعه المتميزه والمزاره النشيطه 

وسام المزارعه المتميزه تستحقه بجداره المزارعه 

سلرا 




وسام المزارعه النشيطه تستحقه المزارعه

xouaexo




وسام المزراعه النشيطه تستحقه المزراعه 

ريـــــــماني



وسام المزراعه النشيطه تستحقه المزارعه 

*وردة بيضاء* 






ودائماً للامام

----------


## um sheikha



----------


## @مبدعه@

مبروك التجمع ولي عودة  :Smile:

----------


## متزن روزه

الله يعطيج العافيه ام شيخه ماقصرتي وانشاءالله يكون تجمع ع الخير والله يباركلنا في هذا التجمع الي فايدته عمت ع الجميع وانا عن نفسي وايد استفت من التجمع والانسان مهما كانت عنده معلومات يحب انه يتعلم اكثر واشكر كل عضوه من عضوات تجمع حديقتي ع المعلومات التي قدمنها وانشاءالله التجمع السادس يزيد من المعلومات والفايده 

واحب ابارك لنفسي وجميع العضوات افتتاح التجمع السادس 
ام شيخه مشكوره ع القهوه


 والف مبروك لكل من سارا وام جاسم وريماني وورده بيضاء تستاهلن الاوسمه

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقكن خواتي * *
*

*
"من وثق بالله أغناه ومن توكل عليه كفاه "
*

----------


## xouaexo

الف مبروك التجمع جني غايبه من شهر 
كل شي اتغير واستوى لنا قسم خاص بالزراعه 
وها الشي بيزيد علينا المسؤوليه لاثرائه 
دائما وجعله جذابا ومحط الانظار 
اعتذر عن التواجد حاليا لكثرة مشاغلي ومرض حمدان 
ادعوا معاي ربي يشفيه ويعافيكم من كل شر 
والسموحه من الجميع

----------


## سلرا

يا مرحبا مليون هيلا بلا جيل عد التراب وعد ما ينبت العود 
مرحبا بكل اعضاء تجمع حديقتى وكل الزوار يا مرحبابهم واسفرت ونورت وهاي الساعه المبروكه الي صار لنا كيان مستقل وان دل دل على نجاح كل الاخوات العضوات وعلى راسهم ام تركوشه لا خلينا منها 

والله يجعله موسم خير وعطاء على الجميع

----------


## هانزادا

مبروك علينا التجمع الاحلى والاروع 
صراحه تفاجات يوم فتحت الموضوع 
الله يعطيج العافيه ام شيخه

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

السلام عليكن
مبروووووك افتتاح القسم وافتتاح تجمعنا اليديد
الله يجعلة موسم خير وبركة علينا
وان شاءالله خلال هالاسبوع بحطلكم صور من زراعتي وتطورات مشتلي
ام جاسم سلامة حمدان يارب ومايشوف شر يالغلا
تصبحون على خير

----------


## لمعة خرز

مبروووووووووووووك وناسه فتحو قسم خاص بالزراعه... حمسوني ارجع انزل مواضيع وبقوة ^_^ ....

ادريبكم تبون تاكلوني بسبب اختفائي ههههههههه والله مشاغل الحياة ... ولي رجعه قويه بتملون من وجودي

xouaexo

الله يشفي حمدان وما يشوف شر يا رب طمنينا عليه

----------


## لمعة خرز

افكار لتنسيق وتصميم مزرعه خضروات في المنزل....صور من تجميعي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=35779507

----------


## ميراميره

مبروك عليكم التجمع الجديد ... 

وان شاءالله يكون موسم خير وبركه 

مشكوره ام شيخه على المجهود و والترتيب والافكار الحلوه

مبروك خواتي على الاوسمه وان شاء الله هذا التجمع يكون خطوه الى الامام في الرقي والتقدم بالتجمع

ام ميره

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جمعه مباركه عليكن ياربي 
حياكن الله ومبروك علينا التجمع يعلها دوووم هاليمعه ياربي 

ياجماعة الخير 

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن مالاحظتوا كميه المواضيع الي اندرجت في القسم خذت 10 صفحات كل صفحه فيه 15 موضوع 
وهذا يدل على الجهد الي بذلته مشرفتنا العزيزه 
سحابة مرت 
في نقل جميع المواضيع من القسم القديم للقسم الجديد
يزاها الله خير والله يعطيها العافيه ما قصرت الصراحه البارحه يالسه اتابع سير النقل 
خذ منها وقت الصراحه واكيد جهد تشكر عليه 

فاتمنى منكن تشكرنها على جهدها الطيب معانا واهتمامها بأن قسمنا يكتمل بمواضيعه 
وهذا اقل شي نقدمه لها .. وهي فعلاً تستحق الشكر.

مشرفتناااااااا سحابه مرت 
يعجز لساني عن شكرج عزيزتي
الله يعطيج العافيه ومشكوووووووره بأنج اظهرتي قسمنا بالشكل المطلوب 
وشاكره لج اهتمامج والرد علي بسرعه وانا اشهد بأنج قمه في الذوق الله الشاهد
واخجلتيني بكرم اخلاقج 
يزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ياربي .





ومبروووووووك 
للمزارعات الي شدن حيلهن هالموسم 

وطبعاً ولا يخفى القمر مبرووك للمتميزه ام عفرا 

ام جاسم 
ياويلي مايشوف شر حمدان ... اقول وين مختفيه ما عليه خلج مع حمدان لين يغادي بخير 
لاحقه على التجمع طمنينا عليه .

----------


## لمعة خرز

جمعة مباركة على الجميع

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن يامزارعات وجمعه مباركه ع الجميع 
وكل الشكر لاختنا الغاليه سحابه مرت وماقصرتي ويزاج الله كل خير 

والحين بعرض الكن بعض من صور زراعتيه اليديده 

هذي صوره الهمبا الشتويه باديه تثمر ماشاءالله 


وهذا الشخاخ توه طالع



وهني مشتله الشريفاه 



وهذا الجوري



وهذا الشخاخ جاهز للاكل 



وهذا النعناع بعد التعديل



وهذي الورد ه البنفسجيه اهداء من دار الزين للجميع المزارعات

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكن يامزارعات وجمعه مباركه ع الجميع 
> هلا ام عبدالله وعليج السلام والرحمه .. وعليج ياربي 
> وكل الشكر لاختنا الغاليه سحابه مرت وماقصرتي ويزاج الله كل خير 
> تستااااااااااااهل 
> والحين بعرض الكن بعض من صور زراعتيه اليديده 
> ياحافظ على هل دار الزين .. يابويه مسمينكم دار الزين ما نروم عليكم 
> هذي صوره الهمبا الشتويه باديه تثمر ماشاءالله 
> تبارك الرحمن .. ام عبدالله جسمي يوديه من الهمبا لا تنسين حجزت من الحين 
> 
> ...

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا الغاليه ام شيخه  مشكوره فديتج ع المرور ماقصرتي وفالج طيب ها المره من اول الانتاج بيكون من نصيبج ولايهمج 
بخصوص المشتل اليوم خلصنا تعديل التنقيط الخربان وانشاءالله بصوره وبنزل الصور 
 ام شيخه بتخبرج عندي بذور خيار ازرعهن ع طول في المشتل والا اشتلهن في القوالب لاني كل مره اشتريهن 
شتل جاهزه بس ها المره عندي بذور

----------


## um sheikha

> مرحبا الغاليه ام شيخه  مشكوره فديتج ع المرور ماقصرتي وفالج طيب ها المره من اول الانتاج بيكون من نصيبج ولايهمج 
> بخصوص المشتل اليوم خلصنا تعديل التنقيط الخربان وانشاءالله بصوره وبنزل الصور 
>  ام شيخه بتخبرج عندي بذور خيار ازرعهن ع طول في المشتل والا اشتلهن في القوالب لاني كل مره اشتريهن 
> شتل جاهزه بس ها المره عندي بذور
> هلا فديتج ما تقصرين فالج ما يخيب .. خذي بنصيحة ام عفرا ازرعيهن في القوالب انا زرعتهن في القوالب .
> بتخبرج 
> بذور الشريفه من وين يايبتنهن عندكم قبل مزروعه وزرعتي ابذورها ولا شارتنها ولا بذور .

----------


## متزن روزه

بذور الشريفاه يايبتنهن من تايلند يوم كنت هناك اشتريت شريفاه ويمعت بذورها ويبتهن معايه فالج طيب ام شيخه يوم بيطلعن بخليلج منهن ولايهمج

----------


## لمعة خرز

متزن روزه ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن شو هالزين سويتي في خاطري شخاخ ومشكوورة على الورد يا ورد

----------


## أحلام الماسة

:Salam Allah: 

مبروكين التجمع السادس
ومبروكين القسم الخاص
ومبروكين الأوسمة
يا
أم جاسم وأم سارا وريماني و وردة بيضا
...
أم شيخة
يا بختنا فيج
يا عل عينا ما تبجيج
نتمنى أن يكون هذا التجمع مميز أكثر بعضواته و مواضيعه ومحتواه
ونتمنى زيادة العضوات الهاويات والمهتمات في الزراعة

----------


## ريـــــــماني

مساكن فل ورد وخضار 

مبروكين التيمع اليديد والقسم اليديد

مبروكين عالاوسمه وانا بعد مبروك عليه الوسام يااااي فرحانه ههههه




> بذور الشريفاه يايبتنهن من تايلند يوم كنت هناك اشتريت شريفاه ويمعت بذورها ويبتهن معايه فالج طيب ام شيخه يوم بيطلعن بخليلج منهن ولايهمج


ههههه يا ختي صار فينا هوس للزراعه تدرين انا بعد كلت شريفه ويمعت البذور 

وحطيتها بالشنطه لما كنت بالهند شهر سبعه ونسيتها ومن قريت ردج اتذكرت 

عاد يا رب احصلها مكانها لاني ما يودت الشنطه من ساعتها 

طيران للحجره للبحث عن البذووووور كاااااك

مساكن عسل يا احلى من العسل ( :

----------


## لمعة خرز

الشطورة اللي بتعرف ...
عبارة عن اي نبته هاي؟؟؟





كل وحده تخمن وتكتب لي ردها...


وها الموضوع فيه الاجابه...


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=35792480





^_^

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

السلام عليكم
مساء الخير
وتصبحون على خير بنفس الوقت خخخخخخخخ

لميعة هاي نبتة الزنجبيل عزيزتي

----------


## um sheikha

اهداء
لانسانه عزيزه ارسلتي هالابيات وانا بدوري اهديها اياها عل وعسى يكون الها صدى 
ربما تقصر الكلمات امام شخصكي الكريم فمن صدقت لهجته ظهرت محبته

لو كل غالي افقده صرت ناسيه ------ما كان شفت اليوم بالناس غالي
وقت نعيشه ما عرفنا تواليه ------يوم يفرقنا ويوم وصالي
لكن اقول لك والقول ما اثنيه -----شرواك يبقى لاخر العمر غالي

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير

ما شاءالله عليكم ...لمعه الزنجبيل شكله وايد حلو

بشكارتي توها جايه من سيرلانكا ..وجايبه معها كركم نفس طريقة الزنجبيل

صبح جميل للجميع

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكم الله بالخير والنور والسرور

صبحج الله بالنور ياام ميره 

ام جواهر 



> اعلومي لليوم 
> البارحه واخيراً زرعت اعنبتيه لقيتلها المكان المناسب لكل الفصول ههههه الي يسمع الفصول 
> 
> صوري لي اياها فديتج عشان استفيد منكم
> ما تتخيلين يا ام شيخة كيف انا فرحانة بالعنبة واشوفها وهي تكبر وتتسلق بس والله ودي اهيء لها مكان احسن
> سؤال..هل ممكن تقص منها ونكاثرها؟؟ ولا بس بالبذور؟؟
> 
> 
> علمي الثاني 
> ...


هلا ام جواهر بالنسبه للعنبه وخص الحين من تقصين منها الزايد ازرعيه على طول وان شاء الله بيشب 
انا يوم زرعتها قصيت منها كم فرع اباها اتم على ساق واحد وهو الافضل وما هان عليه اعقه زرعته كله بصورلج الي زرعته منها هاذي طريقة تكاثرها بالعقل .

سالفة الداماس من زرعناه واحنا نبا نفصل بينه وبين مشتل الخضره بالطابوق علشان ما توصل جذور الداماس للمشتل .. جذور الداماس تلف على الجذور المجاوره لها وتعب الشير او الشتل الي عدالها وتبطأ من نموها 
وخفنا انها تأثر على المشتل عاد بين فتره وفتره نخلي الطباخ يخفر عدال المشتل انشوف اذا وصلت الجذور او لا 
ومن اسبوعين لقينها بدت تدخل صوب المشتل بس بشكل سطحي يعني قرابة 15 صانتي فا استدعينا عامل من مزرعتنا يبني لنا جدار تحت الارض حفر بطول خمس طابوقات ورصهن فوق بعض بسميت لين ارتفع بالطابقه الخامسه فوق الارض وبعد ما نشف السميت دفن الجاجز الي سويناه .. وقايه للمشتل بصوره لج .





> بخبركم عن حديقتي طبعا زارعة اشجار فواكهة و نخل والحين اشتريت بذور للخضروات ابا ازرعهن يستوي ازرع الحين بس احس الجو شوي حار طبعا الكلام ما يغني عن الصور بس ما اعرف انزل الصور الا اذ بتعلموني


عزيزتي مها 
علشان يكون تصفحج للتجمع سهل ان شاء الله 

اولاً
خلي الردود الي تطلعج في الصفحه بدال 7 ردود اتكون 50 رد في الصفحه 
اتبعي هالخطوات انا كاتبتنهن

ملاحظه مهمه للأخوات المشاركات 
لكي يسهل عليكن التصفح في التجمع يرجى من الأخوات الذهاب 
لخاصية لوحة التحكم فوق على يمين الشاشه ومن ثم الذهاب لتعديل الخيارات  على اليمين والنزول إلي تحت ومن ثم أختيار خيارات ظهور المواضيع 
الي هو ثالث بوكس وبعدها أختيار عدد المشاركات التي ستظهر في الصفحه الواحده  الي هو ثالث خيار وعندها أختيار 50 رد ..وبهذا سوف يكون عندكي 50 رد في الصفحه الواحده 
وسيكون التصفح في التجمع مريح وسريع أن شاء الله .

ثانياً
ادخلي هالموضوع صغري صورج بالقياس الي حاطتنه اختنا صاحبة الموضوع ال هو 
width - العرض =750 
height - الطول = 500

واكتبي اسمج على الصوره مهم مهم لحفظ الحقوق وعقب حملي الصور ونزليهن 

+++ كيفية تصغير الصور والكتابة عليها وتحميلها +++ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=840361

ان شاء الله اكون افدتج .

----------


## لمعة خرز

> السلام عليكم
> مساء الخير
> وتصبحون على خير بنفس الوقت خخخخخخخخ
> 
> لميعة هاي نبتة الزنجبيل عزيزتي



شطووووورة صح ... طبعآ لأن عندج خبره سابقه ^_^ ونوم العوافي يا قلبي




> صباح الخير
> 
> ما شاءالله عليكم ...لمعه الزنجبيل شكله وايد حلو
> 
> بشكارتي توها جايه من سيرلانكا ..وجايبه معها كركم نفس طريقة الزنجبيل
> 
> صبح جميل للجميع


صباح الورد ... والله يعني الكركم ممكن ينزرع بنفس الطريقة؟؟؟ يبالي اجرب بس ماعندنا كركم فريش اللي هني كله ناشف

----------


## لمعة خرز

مساء الخير مزارعات ...

بغيت انزل موضوع عقب فكرت أأجل الموضوع و اختبر معلومات مزارعاتنا ^_^ <<<<<<< اسوي اكشن

منو الشطورة اللي بتعرف هاي اي نبته؟؟؟ علمآ انها مب من نباتات الزينة لا هاي النبته ناكل ثمرها ^_^ بس مب فاكهة ههههههههههه يالله فكروا ولو عرفتو الاجابه بنزل موضوع عنها...

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله لوميعه 
نشيطه تبارك الرحمن ..

ظهرت اصور كفختني الشمس لجلكن كل شي يهون 
وتركيه ما خلت صقيوي ماربعت وراه تبا تركبه وياها على سيكلها 

هاي الياسمينه المعطره بعد كم يوم من زراعتها 


وهاي يااحلام لعنبه الي زرعتها .. اذا بتلاحظين اني رتبتها تشب على ساق وحد 



وهالجميلتين عدال بعض لعنبه والياسمينه ام ريحه .. ومعنن النظر بتلقن الوحش هههههه



وهذا يام جواهر الي قصيته من لعنبه وزرعته ان شاء الله يشب 



شوفنها من قريب بعدها فيها خضار 



هااااذا طربوش الملك .. وقف نموه من فتره ونقلته هاذي الي في النص ولي على اليسار



لله الحمد نجح النقل شوفن الي شب بعد النقل كمله اسبوع الحين 



وهذا الحاجز اي سويناه تحت الارض بعده يباله بلستر .



شتل الطماط بدت في الظهور 



بعض من الشتلات ومنها الخيار 



تم بحمد الله هذا تقريري لليوم 
وان شاء الله ارويكم البقعه المهجوره بعد التعديل يبالها كم يوم وتخلص ولين يركبون الحديد بنزل الصور كامله .
.

----------


## لمعة خرز

> حي الله لوميعه 
> نشيطه تبارك الرحمن ..
> 
> افا عليج ابا اعوض غيابي السابق
> 
> 
> ظهرت اصور كفختني الشمس لجلكن كل شي يهون 
> 
> فديتج والله ما تقصرين جهد تشكرين عليه
> ...

----------


## متزن روزه

> متزن روزه ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن شو هالزين سويتي في خاطري شخاخ ومشكوورة على الورد يا ورد



الله يسلمج يالميعه  وفالج طيب شوفيلي طريقه تريحج وبطرشلج الشخاخ وشجعتينا نزرع الينزبيل شكله وايد حلو 


 ام شيخه شوه هاالزين ماشاءالله تبارك الله منظر العنبه وايد حلو ممكن ناخذ فكرتج حق اعنبتنا 
والحلوه الي في الصوره منوره الله يسلمها



ومساكن ورد وياسمين يامبدعات التجمع

----------


## um sheikha

ههههههه لميعه الصقيوي الي هو الكتكوت .. دياية تركيه تحتها كتاكيت 
وتركيه مسويه حرب نفسيه للديايه تروغ كتاكيتها
تسمعيني اقولج الجميلتين الي هن لعنبه والياسمينه والوحش تركووووووش 
اسعدني ردج عزيزتي 

ام عبدالله 
الفكره وراعية الفكره تحت امرج .. فديتج تسلمين القويه مسويه هجوم على الديايه تبا تركبهن سيكلها .

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير

اللللللللللف مبرووووووووك التجمع السادس وجزاك الله الف خير يام شيخه وللامام دائما ان شاء الله 

ام جاسم سلامات لحمدان الله يشفيه

سؤال لو تكرمتوا تنصحوني بزراعة الجزر 

ومشكورين مقدما

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير
> هلا مساء النور ياهمس 
> اللللللللللف مبرووووووووك التجمع السادس وجزاك الله الف خير يام شيخه وللامام دائما ان شاء الله 
> الله يبارك فيج ياربي 
> ام جاسم سلامات لحمدان الله يشفيه
> ما مطمنتنا عن حاله اليوم 
> سؤال لو تكرمتوا تنصحوني بزراعة الجزر 
> اكيد انصحج بس يطول لين يكبر .
> ومشكورين مقدما
> العفو عزيزتي وحياج الله

----------


## لمعة خرز

ام شيخة الحين عرفت شو هو الصقيوي نحن نسميه صوص ههههههههههه

متزن روزة
ازرعي الزنجبيل وراوينا النتيجه

همس الازاهير

اكيد اشجعج على الجزر امي تحب زراعه الجزر ^_^

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخياتي حبيباتي بلا عدد 
ما شاء الله عليكم ارتحت وفرحة وانا اتابع اخباركم 
وسامحوني كنت ابا ارد عليكم نفر نفر 
حمداني بعده يمكن بيكمل اسبوعين والاسهال هالكنه 
ومتغصص وبس لاصق فيني يعور القلب اعتقد انه يسنن او يحنك 
واليوم سرت اغير جو سرت منطقة ورسان وابغي اصحح معلومه 
مشتل بلدية دبي في ورسان ما فيه شي وما يبيع شي 
لكن مقابلنه عالم جميل كله مشاتل تجاريه تشرح القلب 
صورت كم صوره لما افضا بسوي عنه تقريربسيط 
والسموحه منكم ويزاكم الله خير وربي يوفقكم ويسعدكم ويهنيكم ويخلي عيالكم ويشفي كل مريض

----------


## لمعة خرز

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخياتي حبيباتي بلا عدد 
> ما شاء الله عليكم ارتحت وفرحة وانا اتابع اخباركم 
> وسامحوني كنت ابا ارد عليكم نفر نفر 
> حمداني بعده يمكن بيكمل اسبوعين والاسهال هالكنه 
> ومتغصص وبس لاصق فيني يعور القلب اعتقد انه يسنن او يحنك 
> واليوم سرت اغير جو سرت منطقة ورسان وابغي اصحح معلومه 
> مشتل بلدية دبي في ورسان ما فيه شي وما يبيع شي 
> لكن مقابلنه عالم جميل كله مشاتل تجاريه تشرح القلب 
> ...


ما يشوف شر يا رب عليج تشربينه سوائل بكثره وعوضي الاسهال .. طمنينا عليه

----------


## لمعة خرز

> مساء الخير مزارعات ...
> 
> بغيت انزل موضوع عقب فكرت أأجل الموضوع و اختبر معلومات مزارعاتنا ^_^ <<<<<<< اسوي اكشن
> 
> منو الشطورة اللي بتعرف هاي اي نبته؟؟؟ علمآ انها مب من نباتات الزينة لا هاي النبته ناكل ثمرها ^_^ بس مب فاكهة ههههههههههه يالله فكروا ولو عرفتو الاجابه بنزل موضوع عنها...


مافي حماس !!! محد عرف بتريا لين باجر وبنزل موضوعي ^_^

----------


## مهاا2020

صباح الخير اشحالكم ثانكس um sheikha
على التعليمات .

----------


## أحلام الماسة

صباحكم رحمات ومغفرة ذنوب

شحالكن خواتي

ما شا الله أشوف همتكن ربي ما يضيع جهدكن

عساكن عالقوة

أنت رائعة يا أم شيخة ودي ارد على كل صورة بس ...!!
لمعة رجعتي بقوة ما شا الله ربي يقويج


قبلاتي القلبية لكن جميعا الحاضرة منكن والغائبة

----------


## سلرا

> مافي حماس !!! محد عرف بتريا لين باجر وبنزل موضوعي ^_^


هلا وغلا لمعه خرز هاي طال عمرج نبته الزنجبيل 
ام جاسم ما يشوف شر حمدانى روحه يابس عضم ويلد وبعد اسهال الله يعفو عنه اكيد فتره التسنين صعبه افركي على لثته ثوم بيخفف عنه ان شاء الله ولا تقولين زين انا اجلنا اللمه عيل 

ام شيخه واحلام وميره والبقيه صباحكم فل

----------


## um sheikha

السلاااااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 

صباح الرضا والسعاده .. اشحالكن عساكن بخير 

عندي كلمة راس خواتي 

يزاكن الله خير كلنا عندنا مسؤوليه اتجاه هالقسم ولا تنسن قبل لما كان مدموجين 

مع قسم أدارة المنزل وتأثيثه ما كان يتلاحظ تواجدنا او عدم تواجدنا 

بس بعد ما افتتحولنا قسم خاص فينا الحين بتنحط علينا العين وانا الصراحه لاحظت ان تواجدكن 

يكاد لا يذكر .. ولاتنسن الاداره اتابع القسم اذا تمينا على هالحال اكيد بيشوفون ان هالقسم رواده قله وحتى 

الي طالبينه مايدخلن الا نادر وهذا شي ينذر بعدم استمرار القسم مستقبلاً

خواتي يزاكن الله خير انا لما تكلمت وطلبت كنت متأكده اني يوم بوقف اطالب بالقسم اني ورايه تجمع بيسندني 

ما اريد اظهر للاداره وللانسانه الي ساعدتنا بتحقق مطلبنا بتواجد هالقسم بأني انا والتجمع غير جديرين بالثقه 

حتى القسم محتاج دعايه في المنتدى .. في محبين للزراعه بس انه ما انتبهوا لوجود قسمنا 

وحابه اطالب الاداره بس مستحيه ما اشوف غيري انا مهتم بالموضوع 

انتن تعرف ان تنحط اقسام وبعد فتره يلغونها لقلة الزيارت عليها ولعدم حاجتها وما اريد لقسم الزراعه يكون جذيه ولا تنسن انه

قسمنا مواسم .. اذا واحنا في الموسم جذيه قليل تواجدنا فما بالكن بالصيف 

صعب ان الانسان يرتقي ومره وحده ينزل .. بمعنى صعب انه بعد ما صار النا قسم ولعدم تواجدنا يدمجونا مع قسم ثاني

لقلة التواجد .. انا عارفه ان مسؤوليات الحياه وايده خواتي بس ماعليه هذا التجمع والقسم بعد لازم يكون جزء من 

مسؤلياتنا 

السموحه منكن عل وعسى انه كلامي يكون له صدى عندكن

----------


## um sheikha

ام جاسم 
ما يشوف شر حمدان الله يخسه الاسهال ينشف الياهل ياويلي 
تحملي عليه وطمنينا اول بأول 

لميعه 
سامحيني فديتج نسيت اقولج اني ما عرفتها هههههه

مها 
حياج الله هذا واجبنا ما سوينا شي الغاليه وبأنتظار الصور .

احلام 
ما عليه المهم صبحتي علينا 

ام عفرا 
ما شفتي الوسام الي ختيه مبرووك التميز .. اكيد عندج في الصفحه 7 ردود 
خليهن 50رد بتراتاحين بالتصفح يام عفرا شوفي الخطوات الي كاتبتنهن حق مها 2020 بتلقين كيف تخلين 
الردود في الصفحه من 7 لـ 50 رد .

ويسعد صباحن ياربي .

----------


## متزن روزه

تسلمين ياام شيخه كلج ذوق الغاليه وبخصوص التجمع انشاءالله مايهمج المزارعات مابيقصرن وبنرفع راسج ياام شيخه 



 لميعه ماعرفتها نتريا نتعرف عليها 

ام جاسم مايشوف شر حمدان لوتعطينه شوية ماي ورد وشكر وهال بس ايكون بارد يقطع الاسهال

وبقية التجمع اشحالكن وشوه اخباركن وشدن حيلكن عشان ماتزعل علينا الغاليه ام شيخه

----------


## um sheikha

> تسلمين ياام شيخه كلج ذوق الغاليه وبخصوص التجمع انشاءالله مايهمج المزارعات مابيقصرن وبنرفع راسج ياام شيخه 
> فديتج يام عبدالله ادريبهن والله خبري فيهن والنعم وراعيات فزعه 
> بس اسويلهن PING وبينتعشن ماعليج ازهليهن 
> وان شاء الله دوم مرفوعين الراس بالهتجمع الطيب 
> 
>  لميعه ماعرفتها نتريا نتعرف عليها 
> 
> ام جاسم مايشوف شر حمدان لوتعطينه شوية ماي ورد وشكر وهال بس ايكون بارد يقطع الاسهال
> 
> وبقية التجمع اشحالكن وشوه اخباركن وشدن حيلكن عشان ماتزعل علينا الغاليه ام شيخه

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله عليكن نشيطات الا انا اليوم وصل السماد 
واول امس رحت اشتري باقي البذور اللي مب موجوده عندي واخذت كل كيس بعشر مستعيله وبعدين خذت لفه صوب الكارفور واحصل الكيس ب 3 و 75 فلس شوفوا الفرق كيف 
واليوم بما انه بو الشباب مب موجود بسمد وبزرع 
على فكره وايد تعبانه من هالبيت تعرفون ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كل ما نبا نحفر شوي يطلع الطابوق والسميت لدرجة اني خلاص يبت الهندي وقلته يحفر ويسوي اماكن للخضار اللي بزرعها وبغيت اجرب زراعة الزنجبيل لاني وايد احبه 
ام شيخه شقاوة العيال وايد منها شوي شوي على تركوش " دلوعة التجمع "

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ما شاء الله عليكن نشيطات الا انا اليوم وصل السماد 
> واول امس رحت اشتري باقي البذور اللي مب موجوده عندي واخذت كل كيس بعشر مستعيله وبعدين خذت لفه صوب الكارفور واحصل الكيس ب 3 و 75 فلس شوفوا الفرق كيف 
> واليوم بما انه بو الشباب مب موجود بسمد وبزرع 
> على فكره وايد تعبانه من هالبيت تعرفون ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كل ما نبا نحفر شوي يطلع الطابوق والسميت لدرجة اني خلاص يبت الهندي وقلته يحفر ويسوي اماكن للخضار اللي بزرعها وبغيت اجرب زراعة الزنجبيل لاني وايد احبه 
> حي الله بام منصور 
> ما شاء الله عليج انتي الي نشيطه 
> ياويلي عليج حسبي الله عليهم لهرووم يله خيرها في غيرها 
> ...

----------


## ريـــــــماني

مساكن الله بالخير جميع 

ام حمدان ما يشوف شر حمداني والله يواليه الصحه والعافيه 

لمعة خرز ما عرفته شو بهو س شكله حلو 

ام شيخه من عويناتنا الثنتين تامرين امر انتي بس بتحصلين نهاية الاسبوع يقل النشاط 
عسب الاجازه 

الباجيات عساكن طيبات ان شاء الله 

عني شفت زنجبيل بالثلاجه وربعت ازرعه بوافيكم بالتفاصيل والصور اذا نجح ونبت

اتمسيتوا بخيييير

----------


## لمعة خرز

> هلا وغلا لمعه خرز هاي طال عمرج نبته الزنجبيل 
> ام جاسم ما يشوف شر حمدانى روحه يابس عضم ويلد وبعد اسهال الله يعفو عنه اكيد فتره التسنين صعبه افركي على لثته ثوم بيخفف عنه ان شاء الله ولا تقولين زين انا اجلنا اللمه عيل 
> 
> ام شيخه واحلام وميره والبقيه صباحكم فل



هلا فديتج لا لا غلط مب زنجبيل 





> السلاااااااام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> صباح الرضا والسعاده .. اشحالكن عساكن بخير 
> 
> عندي كلمة راس خواتي 
> 
> يزاكن الله خير كلنا عندنا مسؤوليه اتجاه هالقسم ولا تنسن قبل لما كان مدموجين 
> 
> مع قسم أدارة المنزل وتأثيثه ما كان يتلاحظ تواجدنا او عدم تواجدنا 
> ...



ان شاء الله بنبيض الوجوه انا تجمست على التجمع من بعد ما سوولنا قسم خاص قبل كنا ضايعين بين الديكور والاثاث... وان شاء الله بنشد حيلنا 

شو رايكم نسوي مسابقه اجمل حديقه او احسن محصول .




> لميعه 
> سامحيني فديتج نسيت اقولج اني ما عرفتها هههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ويسعد صباحن ياربي .




مسموحه بالحل فديتج ... ^_^ فكري فكري بلا كسل

----------


## لمعة خرز

> مساكن الله بالخير جميع 
> 
> ام حمدان ما يشوف شر حمداني والله يواليه الصحه والعافيه 
> 
> لمعة خرز ما عرفته شو بهو س شكله حلو 
> 
> ام شيخه من عويناتنا الثنتين تامرين امر انتي بس بتحصلين نهاية الاسبوع يقل النشاط 
> عسب الاجازه 
> 
> ...


يؤيؤيؤ خليج شطورة وفكري ...على العموم ننتظر الزنجبيل بفارغ الصبر ^_^

----------


## لمعة خرز

نبات الكركم ^_^ هاي هي الاجابه ^_^


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=35827007

----------


## um sheikha

ههههههههههههه 
طلع كل هالجمال الكركم يالوميعه اثريج هب هينه 
على قولت مالت شوربه ونقنقه 
حبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

----------


## لمعة خرز

> ههههههههههههه 
> طلع كل هالجمال الكركم يالوميعه اثريج هب هينه 
> على قولت مالت شوربه ونقنقه 
> حبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


ههههههههههههه والله عليج سوالف ومصطلحات عجيبه عاد الحين اشرحي لي شو معنى نقنقة

----------


## um sheikha

> ههههههههههههه والله عليج سوالف ومصطلحات عجيبه عاد الحين اشرحي لي شو معنى نقنقة
> ييه ييه يادلي ما بتعرفي شو نـئـنـئه باللبناني 
> بليس بليس احدري برنامج شوربه ونقنقه مع اندرو ودارين على فتافيت وبتعرفي شو يعني نقنقه
> حبيييييت

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير 

كيف حالكم خواتي المزارعات 

الحمدلله الجو رائع وبدا يتحسن كثيروان شاء الله يوم الخميس يوم خاص لحديقتي ومشتلي مسكين هاجرته من شعبان

ام شيخه ابشري بالي يسرك هي بس مسألة وقت مع مشاغل الحياه

يالموعه(ادلعك)انا كنت عارفه لكن قلت خليهم يفكرون بيني وبينكم لا تسمعني اول مره اشوفها بصراحه كنت متشوقه اعرف من هي ها السنيوره تهبل 

وتصبحون على خير

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
انا اول مره اشترك بمنتداكم
بس ترى سجلت عشان تجمعكم 

كنت متابعه لكن تسمحون اشارك بدون صور 

عندي قليل معلومات واستفدت الكثير منكم عساكم بالجنه

ترى عادي استفيد منكم بدون مشاركه 

يعني لاتنحرجون

----------


## um sheikha

ياصباح النور والسرور على مزارعاتي النشيطات 
هااا شصبحتن اليوم عساكن بخير وسهاله 
تراني مقصره بالصور والحديقه بس والله اني ما اعرف شو اخلص 
بيتي خلصت صيانته بنسبة 85% ويالسه اشتغل على اشياء ثانيه وحوسه الله المستعان 

ومن التعب ما زرعت الاحواض الفاضيه 

انزين يالله هاتن اعلومكن 




> مساكن الله بالخير جميع 
> حياج الله وصبحج الله بالنور والسرور 
> ام شيخه من عويناتنا الثنتين تامرين امر انتي بس بتحصلين نهاية الاسبوع يقل النشاط 
> عسب الاجازه 
> تسلملي اعنونج ياالريم






> مساء الخير 
> حي الله همس 
> كيف حالكم خواتي المزارعات 
> بخير ونعمه فديتج 
> 
> الحمدلله الجو رائع وبدا يتحسن كثيروان شاء الله يوم الخميس يوم خاص لحديقتي ومشتلي مسكين هاجرته من شعبان
> الحمدلله صدقج بدا واااايد يتحسن اللهم لك الحمد والشكر ..هههه كلنا مثلج هاجرين حدايقنا 
> ام شيخه ابشري بالي يسرك هي بس مسألة وقت مع مشاغل الحياه
> فديتج ما تقصرين .. فيكن الخير ولبركه 
> ...





> السلام عليكم
> وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> انا اول مره اشترك بمنتداكم
> حياج الله نور منتدانا يا اتعلم 
> بس ترى سجلت عشان تجمعكم 
>  هاذي الساعه لمباركه 
> كنت متابعه لكن تسمحون اشارك بدون صور 
> افا عليج التجمع تجمعج عزيزتي .. وان شاء الله شوي شوي بتكون عندج رغبه بمشاركتنا بصور حديقتج 
> عندي قليل معلومات واستفدت الكثير منكم عساكم بالجنه
> ...

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

السلاام عليكن
صباحكم خير وبركة خواتي
( اتعلم ) هلا ورحبا فيج ملايين يالغلا
منورة التجمع فديتج

حطيت موضوعين عن الريحان والفل اتمنى يعيبكم وتستفيدون منهم

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...7#post35846457

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post35846951

----------


## سلرا

> ام جاسم 
> ما يشوف شر حمدان الله يخسه الاسهال ينشف الياهل ياويلي 
> تحملي عليه وطمنينا اول بأول 
> 
> لميعه 
> سامحيني فديتج نسيت اقولج اني ما عرفتها هههههه
> 
> مها 
> حياج الله هذا واجبنا ما سوينا شي الغاليه وبأنتظار الصور .
> ...


 صدق مشكورييين وين ما شفته اختكم مغفيه من حبوب الكولسترول مسويتلي زهايمر وعمى الوان هههههههههه
الوسام وياه سولجان والا هههههههههه

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*السلام عليكم حبيبات قلبي
شخباركم
عساكم بخير فديتكم
أدري اني طولت عليكم واااااااااااااااايد بس شو أسوي 
مشاغل الدنيا
غير ان الشيخ اللاب توب كان خربان بس لا تحاتون كنت متابعة من البلاك بيري
ما شاء الله عليكم نشيطات ووايد حمستوني
بس مشكلتي كل ما أتحمس أسير وأشتري شتلات وأزرع وأول ما أزرعه يموت (فل عربي و ياسمين وجوري و ياسمين متسلق و ريحان )
والله اني مقهورة
حد استولى فيه جيه غيري
ولا بس انا من القراضة
الحين زرعت شتلات قرنفل برمل اشتريته خاص للبذور و كبرو تقريبا طولهن 5 سنتي 
و خايفة انقلهم للحديقة عن يلحقون خواتهم وانقهر زيادة
ام شيخة بليييييييز الحقيني شو الحل*

----------


## um sheikha

> صدق مشكورييين وين ما شفته اختكم مغفيه من حبوب الكولسترول مسويتلي زهايمر وعمى الوان هههههههههه
> الوسام وياه سولجان والا هههههههههه
> افااااااااا عليج هب سولجان الا كرسي رئاسة التجمع احنا ودنا بالزين كله لج
> ما تشوفين شر الله المستعان الكولسترول هب مخلي حد من شره





> *السلام عليكم حبيبات قلبي
> وعليج السلااااااااااام والرحمه .. وين يام وليد من طول الغيبات 
> شخباركم
> بخير الله يسلمج 
> عساكم بخير فديتكم
> بخير ونعمه لله الحمد 
> أدري اني طولت عليكم واااااااااااااااايد بس شو أسوي 
> مشاغل الدنيا
> معذوووره المهم انج ذكرتينا
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

تعااااااالن
صور 

صور 

صور 

وياااااااااااااااااااااااحبنا للصور 

هاذي الحلوه مع الحوض من الموسم الي فات 
والله لم شملهم البارحه ههههههه بعد سنه .. 

 

مشتليه 



البونسيا 



عيوزي الجهنميه 



عيوزيه الثانيه الجهنميه مع الياسمينه المتسلقه 



المتسلقه الشاطره نجحت بالوصول لفوق وسوف يتم توجيه اتجاهها في القريب العاجل 




وهذي فراشة حديقتيه وخويتيه .. وانا يالسه اصور سارت صوب الولف اي الصنبور 
تلعب ويوم حرت اتسبحت بالماااااي وخذتلها لقطه وهي ما تدري .



تم بحمد الله .

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*وااااااااااااي فديتج يا أم شيخة والله يحفظج لنا و يخليج ذخر
و يزاج الله خير عالوسام 
صدق احرجتوني مع ان مشاركاتي كانت بسيطة و خجولة 
و كثر ما فرحت به خليته توقيعي
الله لا خلاني منج الغاليه
ان شاء الله بصور شتلات القرنفل و بنزل الصور
هيه ما شاء الله حديقتج تفتح النفس و أكيد مجهودج واضح فيها الله يقويج حبيبتي و تخلينها احلى حديقة و يرزقنا و اياج الجنه يا رب
و مرة ثانية مشكوووووووووووورة الغالية عالوسام*

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حيا الله ورده بيضا منوره التجمع 
اشحالكم حبيباتي صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
ام شيخه الغاليه واحلام واروى وميرا وهانزادا وسارا وريماني وهمسه وروزا ولميعه 
ما شاء الله عليكم ربي يزيد ويبارك 


اولا ابغي اسوي موضوع يديد مشترك اسمه جوله في مشاتل الدوله مع عضوات تجمع حديقتي 
واحط فيه صور مشتل الصحراء وورسان وبعد ابغي احلام اتحط جولتها في مشتل ما اذكر اسمه 
وبعد ما اعرف منو حط النا موضوع مشتل سوق الجمعه وللاسف ناسيه وايد 
فارجو منكم اللي عندها صور المشاتل اتجهزها وخبروني لما اتكونون جاهزين عشان انزل 
موضونا المشترك وحتى دبي جاردن مال سارا بيشارك وايس هارد وير 
حتى انعرف العضوات باماكن بيع الاشتال واغراض الحدايق 

لي عوده 


اسمحولي ببدا من اليوم 
مع ان المشاركات السابقه كلها حلوه ومميزه 
ريماني وهمسه واحلام وام شيخه وهانزادا ومنو بعد 
المهم احنا اولاد النهارده 

ام شيخه ما شاء الله على حديقتج وربي يبارك لج باحلى ورده فيها تركوشه الحبوبه واختها الشيخه شيخه 
وعيبتني فكرة حاجز الداماس المسلح الله يبعد جذوره المتوحشه عن نباتاتج اللطيفه 
وانا خذت منج فكرة تسلق الياسمينه لكني حصلت في ورسان احسن واقوى من الخشب 
حصلت بامبو 

الحمدلله الجرجير والرويد بدا يطلع على السطح 
ما ادري اذا كنت خبرتكم انني قبل لا انشغل بمرض حمدان بذرت بذور مشروع حديقه في كل بيت 
ومثل احلام متلعوزه مع الاوراق والزهور الجافه مع ان شكلهم حلو على الارض 
قريب بنزل صور تجهيز ارض المشتل وبذر البذور 
حمدان بدا يفج عني شوي والاسهال قلت مراته

----------


## um sheikha

> *وااااااااااااي فديتج يا أم شيخة والله يحفظج لنا و يخليج ذخر
> و يزاج الله خير عالوسام 
> صدق احرجتوني مع ان مشاركاتي كانت بسيطة و خجولة 
> و كثر ما فرحت به خليته توقيعي
> الله لا خلاني منج الغاليه
> ان شاء الله بصور شتلات القرنفل و بنزل الصور
> هيه ما شاء الله حديقتج تفتح النفس و أكيد مجهودج واضح فيها الله يقويج حبيبتي و تخلينها احلى حديقة و يرزقنا و اياج الجنه يا رب
> و مرة ثانية مشكوووووووووووورة الغالية عالوسام
> كنتي تشتغلين في حديقتج من الصفر وهذا يدل على انج مزارعه نشيطه بما انج اول تجربه لج 
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حيا الله ورده بيضا منوره التجمع 
> اشحالكم حبيباتي صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
> ام شيخه الغاليه واحلام واروى وميرا وهانزادا وسارا وريماني وهمسه وروزا ولميعه 
> ما شاء الله عليكم ربي يزيد ويبارك 
> 
> اولا ابغي اسوي موضوع يديد مشترك اسمه جوله في مشاتل الدوله مع عضوات تجمع حديقتي 
> واحط فيه صور مشتل الصحراء وورسان وبعد ابغي احلام اتحط جولتها في مشتل ما اذكر اسمه 
> وبعد ما اعرف منو حط النا موضوع مشتل سوق الجمعه وللاسف ناسيه وايد 
> ...



ام عفرا مبروووووك التوقيع حلووووو

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم

ماتصدقين شكثر فرحت يام شيخه بقبولك فيني 

بس الصور عشان ماعندي الا مساحه الا مستطيلات صغيره لزراعه وبعدلازم بنتي تنزل الصور ماعرف وحاله

انا ساكنه بيت اجار في عمان وانا سعوديه

شكرا اختي اروى على الترحيب بروح اشوف الروابط حقتك متحمسه

ترى راجعت كثير من تجمعاتكم الخمسه وباقي شويه وشف حدايقكم ماشاء الله تبارك الله الله يزيدكم 

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم
> هلا وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> ماتصدقين شكثر فرحت يام شيخه بقبولك فيني 
> افااااااااااا عليج الغاليه البيت بيتج وبعدين حبيبتي لازم تعرفين شي ان هالتجمع تجمعنا كلنا 
> صحيح انه التجمع بأسمي بس عزيزتي انا ما عندي القبول او الرفض احنا كلنا خوات ايد وحده 
> ونرحب بالجميع وتعرفين مشاغل الحياة وانا ما اشتغل ومحبوسه مع بنوتي بتعرفين عليها ان لاحقاً
> علشان جذيه بتلقيني مطيحه في التجمع 
> ويامرحبا الساع فيج وبهل السعوديه وبهل عمان والخلييييييييييييييج كله والدول العربيه 
> بس الصور عشان ماعندي الا مساحه الا مستطيلات صغيره لزراعه وبعدلازم بنتي تنزل الصور ماعرف وحاله
> ...

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*حياج الله اختنا أتعلم
ولا تحاتين ترانا كلنا نتعلم من بعض فديتج*

----------


## um sheikha

> اسمحولي ببدا من اليوم 
> حيااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله نور التجمع يام البنفسجي 5 
> مع ان المشاركات السابقه كلها حلوه ومميزه 
> ريماني وهمسه واحلام وام شيخه وهانزادا ومنو بعد 
> المهم احنا اولاد النهارده 
> اكيييييييييييييييد نوووورتي 
> ام شيخه ما شاء الله على حديقتج وربي يبارك لج باحلى ورده فيها تركوشه الحبوبه واختها الشيخه شيخه 
> مشكوره فديتج الله يبارجلج في عيالج ياربي ويبعد عنهم الشر .
> وعيبتني فكرة حاجز الداماس المسلح الله يبعد جذوره المتوحشه عن نباتاتج اللطيفه 
> ...

----------


## اتعلم

انا ام نوره 

اوعلى اختاري السهل منهم

وحرام عليك تقولين عن تركيه ينيه شوهتي صورتها

يوم شفتها حلوه وكيوت ماشاء الله عليها تبارك الرحمن

قبل تكلمين فيها قولي بسم الله عليها حتى تبعدي الشيطان

----------


## اتعلم

شكرا اختي ورده بيضاء 

واتعلم اسمي في كل مكان 

اولا لاني فعلا اتعلم لين اموت

ثانيا عشان ما انساه في كل المنتديات (بتقولون مدام تنسين اجل ليه تتعلمين بقولكم مادري )بس عشان اموت بالزراعه والحيونات

احد حاب ننمي مواهبنا بتربيتةالحيونات يقولي طبعا على خفيف يعني الي تعيش في البيت

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ع الجميع 
 ام شيخه  تبارك الله ع زراعتج
 ام جاسم اهلا وسهلا يابنت النهاردا 
ورده بيضاء نورتي 
اتعلم مرحبابج بين حدايقنا ومزارعاتنا الحلوات
 واحلا سلام للجميع الحاضرات والغايبات 

واخر اخباري زرعت المشتل من يومين بعد تصليح بيبات التنقيط ومن اسبوع زرعت ورد دوار الشمس تايلندي ماشاءالله طالع باجر بصوره ان الله راد

----------


## um sheikha

> انا ام نوره 
> 
> اوعلى اختاري السهل منهم
> حي الله ام نوره 
> وحرام عليك تقولين عن تركيه ينيه شوهتي صورتها
> هههههه هب ينيه ههههههه دمعت من الضحك ااااااه يابطني
> اخر مره قلت انها بين الجميلتين الياسمينه ولعنبه وهي الوحش ههههه مووزحه ابعد عنها العين هههه
> 
> يوم شفتها حلوه وكيوت ماشاء الله عليها تبارك الرحمن
> ...





> شكرا اختي ورده بيضاء 
> 
> واتعلم اسمي في كل مكان 
> 
> اولا لاني فعلا اتعلم لين اموت
> 
> ثانيا عشان ما انساه في كل المنتديات (بتقولون مدام تنسين اجل ليه تتعلمين بقولكم مادري )بس عشان اموت بالزراعه والحيونات
> احد حاب ننمي مواهبنا بتربيتةالحيونات يقولي طبعا على خفيف يعني الي تعيش في البيت


انا حابه يام نوره وكنت افكر في السالفه من كم يوم انزل مواضيع عن الدياي وتربيتهن في البيت بما ان الزراعه جزء لا يتجزء عن تربيه الطيور .
عندي عزبه في ليوا ابتديتها ( بدرس صغير )

تعالن بخبركن .. حد يبا اقهوه ام نوره قهوه شاء ولا جاي حليب ولا نسكافيه 

سؤال ماذا يعني الدرس ؟
الدرس هو الزريبه الي يعيش فيها الغنم او الماعز بلهجتنا بس غير متداوله وايد بس عندي بعدها متداوله 
المهم ابتدتها بعنز وتيس صغير وشاتين ( والشاه هي فصيلة الخرفان الانثى والذكر خروف ) وديايه وديج اشتريتهن من عيوز من عربنا زايده عزبتها وقامت تبيع منهن اعثرة من اطعامهن 

بتضحكون عليه وين موقعها ياااترى؟؟؟؟

في حوش هليه كان عمري هاذا الوقت الله يسلمكم 23 سنه حالياً انا 20 هاه 20 وست شهور تقريباً عادي ما استحي من ذكر عمري 
وبعد فتره هليه اضايقوا من الدرس مع انه كان الطباخ ينظف بشكل يومي وما فيه ريحه بس شو اسوي ما بغوهن خبرت ابونا وسوالي عزبه في سويحان وبدت العزبه في التطور لين اكبرت وبعدها شلو العزب الي في سويحان وانتقلت عزبتيه الي مزرعتنا في ليوا وطورت بما يتناسب مع متطلبات شيخه الوحيده هاذيج الفتره والحين ان شاء الله بصدد انشاء عزبه لتركيه لان سميتها عطتها من عزبتها الله يطول بعمرها .. فاأبوها فضل انسوي عزبه لتركيه 

وهنيه انا مربيه دياي اعربي وان شاء الله بصدد اربي دياي هولندي عطيه من عند خالي فديته وبعد بيب من ليوا حمام لاحم للاكل بربيه عندي عدال الداياي في القريب العاجل ولي تبا مره لايردها غير كيبوردها والتوصيل على احسابي 

ما خبرتكن لسبوع الي فات ذبحنا دياجه ما شاء الله انتاجنا من دياي تركووووش من الدياجه كان كبيره فاذبحنا قرابة 15 ديج بس شو لحمه اببببببببيض رهيب ويت امايه مسكينه وسوت مجبوووووووس دياجه بس شو مجبوس اقولك تاكلنه من وبعدها تكونن خارج نطاق الخدمه من حلاته يم يمي ههههه .. شريره 

بس بسير ارقد يله كل وحده تسير عند اصقيواتها وتخشهم تحتها يله خالفتنا العافيه وطبقن البيبان عقب ما تظهرن وبندن الليتات ... سمعتن هب تسولفن وتنسن .

ام عبدالله 
تسلمين فديتج

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ام شيخه افاااااااء توج تعزمين علينا جاي والاقهوه والحين رايحه ترقدين 
ياحافظ ع راعية العزبه نحنا عدنا عزبة امي الله يحفظها يوم اين خواتي من بوظبي وحريم اخواني نتجمع فيها وياسلام ع جو العين في الشتاء 

سمحيلي ام شيخه حشرتج خلاص برايج روحي رقدي تصبحين ع خير

----------


## روحي ابوي

ماشالله عليكم 
انا يالسه اتعلم واتابع قريب بتحول لبيت خاص حاليا ساكنه ويا اهل ريلي 
وناويه ابدع بالحديقه بس مب عارفه شواللي ببدعه ومب من كبر الحوش
وماعندي فكره من وين اشتري اكسسوارات الحديقه والشتلات وانواعها وبشو ابدا 
مع هذا احس اني ببدع وبيطلع مني مواهب مدفونه <<الله يستر ..

----------


## همس الازاهير

صبااااااااااااح الخير ع حسناوات واميرات التجمع

ياهلا وسهلا بالضيفه اتعلم 

ويامرحبا ب روحي ابوي عجبني اسمك باخذه منك وجميع ما تحتاجينه تجدينه بجاردن سنتر بدبي انتن في المكان الصحيح

وياهلا بورده الي تغيب وتقول عدولي

وحمدلله على سلامة حمدان يام جاسم اخاف يكون جاه برد

ام شيخه ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن على حديقتك فعلا تزرعين وتعملين بحب 

وقصة تجميع الورق ذكرتني بسالفه وانا صغيره كانت جدتي الله يرحمها اذا في فاكهه او خضار خايسه تدفنها تحت اصغر شجره وكنت استغرب منها

خيه عندي مجرد راي ليه ماتخلصين من الداماس الي جهة المشتل لانه بعده صغير وتزرعين مكانه نخل اواي شجر مثمر او حتى ساتر لاني احس انه تهديد لزرعك

حتى حكومة دبي كانت من السباقين في منع والحد من زراعة هذه الشجره لمشاكلها وعدوانيتها واختلاف الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه اخيه

ودممممتم سالمين

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اجعل صباحنا هذا صباحا مباركا
اللهم اجعل أول يومنا هذا صلاحا وأوسطه فلاحا وأخره نجاحا و رباحا 
اللهم امين

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعاتي العزيزات 

من الصباح الباكر حوشي صاير مثل خلية النحل بدأو في ترتيب البقعه المهجوره .. 
وغير عامل المزرعه عندي نظف احواض الجهنميات والورد الموسمي وكل الاحواض الي في الحوش غير الشغل الموكل له من عمل ممرات الباسكو 
ما اطلع من يزاك يابوشيخه فكني من الشغله هاذي .. ما شاء الله تركيه هب مخلتني اسوي شي هبابنا نربع وراها

لا واختكن البارحه مرقده لبنيات ساعتين لعصيران تبا تنفرد بأبو الشباب والجو كان رهييب هوا خص تحت المظله 
وجهزت الطاوله لقهوه وجاي وسلة لفرووت والنسكافيه .. 
بس ياخواتي المقرود مقرووود 
ما لقينا غير موظف التعداد ياي يعبي الاستماره معانا وقعد لين اذن المغرب كد دخلت ووعيت شيخه للصلاة وتركيه عن تسهرني الله المستعان .. وابونا يضحك يقولي شو هالحال متى بنقعد قلتله الله كريم .




> مرحبا ام شيخه افاااااااء توج تعزمين علينا جاي والاقهوه والحين رايحه ترقدين 
> هلا ام عبدالله مادريبج هههههه سهرت وايد البارحه تحيدين اقوم الصبح اسرح شيخه 
> ياحافظ ع راعية العزبه نحنا عدنا عزبة امي الله يحفظها يوم اين خواتي من بوظبي وحريم اخواني نتجمع فيها وياسلام ع جو العين في الشتاء 
>  ذكرتيني باجواء العزبه واليمعه يازينها .. الحين عندي في لشتاء يانتيمع في ليوا في اجازة مدرسة شيخه في بيت الشعر او عندي في بوظبي في حديقتيه 
> ويازين جو دار الزين الله لا يفرقكم ياربي ودوم هاليمعه ان شاء الله عند الوالده الله يطول بعمرها . 
> 
> سمحيلي ام شيخه حشرتج خلاص برايج روحي رقدي تصبحين ع خير
> مادريبج ياويلي جان ماسرت عنج وقعدنا نتسامر ..ما عليه خيرها في غيرها .





> صبااااااااااااح الخير ع حسناوات واميرات التجمع
> هلا بهمس صباح الورد عزيزتي 
> ام شيخه ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن على حديقتك فعلا تزرعين وتعملين بحب 
> مشكوره فديتج 
> وقصة تجميع الورق ذكرتني بسالفه وانا صغيره كانت جدتي الله يرحمها اذا في فاكهه او خضار خايسه تدفنها تحت اصغر شجره وكنت استغرب منها
> الله يرحمها ويغفرلها ياربي وينا احنا من معرفت شيابنا قبل .
> خيه عندي مجرد راي ليه ماتخلصين من الداماس الي جهة المشتل لانه بعده صغير وتزرعين مكانه نخل اواي شجر مثمر او حتى ساتر لاني احس انه تهديد لزرعك
> فديتج هذا البيت هب بيت ملك هذا بيت اجار ومالكه ولد اختي 
> والداماس مالي بد منه عزيزتي ما فيه مجال اني استخدم غيره لانه سريع النمو ويغطي عليه عندي ثلاث جهات ما اقدر انتظر الشجر المثمر لين ما يكبر 
> ...

----------


## لمعة خرز

صباح الخير على الجميع السموحع غبت امس عن التجمع لأني سرت بيت امي ورديت البيت هلكانه ^_^

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير على الجميع السموحع غبت امس عن التجمع لأني سرت بيت امي ورديت البيت هلكانه ^_^
> هلا هلا ياصباح الورد بلميعه 
> مسموحه الغاليه شحال الوالد مزارعنا النشيط الله يطول بعمره وشحال الوالده
> هالموسم ما في تقرير عن حديقة الوالد يالميعه.

----------


## um sheikha

عزيزتي حياج الله امبينا 

انتي سألتي عن الياسمينه المتسلقه وبوضحلج بالصور ثرها مكمله فوق الست شهور 
اهنيه زرعتها في شهر 3 وكان هذا ارتفاعها 


وهنيه في شهر 5 ما شاء الله انتهضت 


واهنيه البارحه ماخذه صوره الها 


في متسلقه ثانيه انا حديثة العهد بها وهي من فصيلة الياسمين .. 
هاذي الصور من بيت خالي بسم الله تبارك الرحمن ريحتها رهيبه شاله البقعه كلها ومتسلقه انصحج ابها 



وهاذي في بيت اختنا همس في السعوديه 


وهاذي عندي في البيت 


وحياج الله ان شاء الله توفقت في الرد على استفسارج .

----------


## um sheikha

اعلان للمزارعات 

من تاريخ 15 /10 الى 20/10

يرجى من المزراعات خلال هالفتره تنزيل موضوع عن شتل الخضروات التي تمت زراعتها من قبلهن 

ومااريد كسل كلن يشارك يعله بكوب او كوبين شتل المهم المشاركه يامزارعات 

اتفقنا ..بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## سلرا

صبحكن الله بالخير والنور والسرور 

شحالكم مزارعاتنا النشيطات يلا بنبدا وياكم المسابقات عيبتنا السالفه كل وحده تحط مسابقه عن الزراعه سؤال مع صوره وجواب

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

السلاااااااااااااااااام عليكن
شحااااااااااالكن حبيبات قلبي
سوري والله ادري بعمري مقصرة بس تعرفون اني بروحي وما ملحقة والله
بس وعد مني يا مس ام شيخة هالاسبوع احطلكم صور تعوض فترة غيابي كلها
اليوم ان شاءالله بصور المشتل وكل شي وخلال هاليومين بعدل ع الصورة وبحطهن 
هاه يامس ام شيخة شرايج فيه ؟؟؟

----------


## xouaexo

شو توارد الخواطر يا اروى 
انا اليوم ناويه انزل موضوع 
مشتلي 
شو رايكم انسوي موضوع جماعي 
ولا كل وحده اتسوي موضوع بروحها 
المشكله محد يرد طلبت من احلام وسارا على الاقل 
يجهزون صور مشاتل الدوله عشان اطرح موضوع يديد 
لين الحين محد رد علي مع ان الصور جاهزه بس يسوون لها كوبي وبيست 
شكلي بزعل منكم

----------


## هانزادا

> اعلان للمزارعات 
> 
> من تاريخ 15 /10 الى 20/10
> 
> يرجى من المزراعات خلال هالفتره تنزيل موضوع عن شتل الخضروات التي تمت زراعتها من قبلهن 
> 
> ومااريد كسل كلن يشارك يعله بكوب او كوبين شتل المهم المشاركه يامزارعات 
> 
> اتفقنا ..بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


والله متفشله اصور يام شيخه 
الطماط بورقتين والباقي >الباذنجان والفلفل < بعده ما طلع 
وانا مب مقصره زارعه فوق ال 20 كوب واسميهن مشتل والعيال يضحكون عليه 
بس فالج طيب ولو نصور الطماط

----------


## xouaexo

> اعلان للمزارعات 
> 
> من تاريخ 15 /10 الى 20/10
> 
> يرجى من المزراعات خلال هالفتره تنزيل موضوع عن شتل الخضروات التي تمت زراعتها من قبلهن 
> 
> ومااريد كسل كلن يشارك يعله بكوب او كوبين شتل المهم المشاركه يامزارعات 
> 
> اتفقنا ..بالتوفيق ان شاء الله




عشان خاطر عيونك يا جميل 
موضوع بحاله اد الدنيا 

وجاهز مع الرابط عشان ما اتعبج 
شو رايج فيني ؟
انا الاولى هيه قولوا ما شاء الله عليه 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...6#post35864936

----------


## um sheikha

> صبحكن الله بالخير والنور والسرور 
> هلا صبحج الله بنور والسرور
> شحالكم مزارعاتنا النشيطات يلا بنبدا وياكم المسابقات عيبتنا السالفه كل وحده تحط مسابقه عن الزراعه سؤال مع صوره وجواب
> بخير الغاليه شحالج وشحال عفرا 
> ما شاء الله موضوع متميز وعجبني يله موفقه بتنعشين القسم بأذن الله بهالمسابقات





> السلاااااااااااااااااام عليكن
> وعليج السلام والرحمه ياروى 
> شحااااااااااالكن حبيبات قلبي
> بخير ربي يعافيج 
> سوري والله ادري بعمري مقصرة بس تعرفون اني بروحي وما ملحقة والله
> بس وعد مني يا مس ام شيخة هالاسبوع احطلكم صور تعوض فترة غيابي كلها
> اليوم ان شاءالله بصور المشتل وكل شي وخلال هاليومين بعدل ع الصورة وبحطهن 
> هاه يامس ام شيخة شرايج فيه ؟؟؟
> شاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطره ياروى ادريبج نشيطه من الموسم الي فات 
> نتريا الصور





> شو توارد الخواطر يا اروى 
> انا اليوم ناويه انزل موضوع 
> مشتلي 
> شو رايكم انسوي موضوع جماعي 
> ولا كل وحده اتسوي موضوع بروحها 
> المشكله محد يرد طلبت من احلام وسارا على الاقل 
> يجهزون صور مشاتل الدوله عشان اطرح موضوع يديد 
> لين الحين محد رد علي مع ان الصور جاهزه بس يسوون لها كوبي وبيست 
> شكلي بزعل منكم
> ام جاسم الموضوع اني اريد انشط التجمع وكلاً ينزل صور مشتله في التجمع





> والله متفشله اصور يام شيخه 
> الطماط بورقتين والباقي >الباذنجان والفلفل < بعده ما طلع 
> وانا مب مقصره زارعه فوق ال 20 كوب واسميهن مشتل والعيال يضحكون عليه 
> بس فالج طيب ولو نصور الطماط
> عود بالله من شو متفشله قلتلج يعله كوبين المهم انج تكونين معانا خص انتي ام منصور 
> مشاركاتج تفاعلج وحماسج قل مامن شر الغاليه خبري فيج مزارعه نشيطه 
> يله شدي حيلج بالي عندج المهم انج تشاركين 
> المشاركه هب بالكميه عزيزتي .. في انتظار الطماط .





> عشان خاطر عيونك يا جميل 
> موضوع بحاله اد الدنيا 
> 
> وجاهز مع الرابط عشان ما اتعبج 
> شو رايج فيني ؟
> انا الاولى هيه قولوا ما شاء الله عليه 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...6#post35864936
> ييييه ياحافظ عليج ما تقصرين 
> شفتيني اول وحده راده عليج 
> ...

----------


## سلرا

> اعلان للمزارعات 
> 
> من تاريخ 15 /10 الى 20/10
> 
> يرجى من المزراعات خلال هالفتره تنزيل موضوع عن شتل الخضروات التي تمت زراعتها من قبلهن 
> 
> ومااريد كسل كلن يشارك يعله بكوب او كوبين شتل المهم المشاركه يامزارعات 
> 
> اتفقنا ..بالتوفيق ان شاء الله




هيييه جيه اباج خويييوه حمشه تدريبنا راعيات طويله احسن شى التوقيت الاستراتيجي والي ما بتحط صور ام شيخه بتعاقبهابالمسطره ام حديده كيفكم قد اعذر من انذر

----------


## um sheikha

تنبيه 
خواتي تنزيل صور الشتل في التجمع ياجماعة الخير هب موضوع منفرد 
ما بين 15 /10 الى 20/10 
ولي تحب تشارك ام جاسم هاذي الساعه لمباركه بما انه موضوع جماعي للتجمع 
بس نزلن اهنيه بعد لانه الحركه بتكون بالتجمع 
والموضوع للتحميس مش للتحميص 
هناك فرق




> هيييه جيه اباج خويييوه حمشه تدريبنا راعيات طويله احسن شى التوقيت الاستراتيجي والي ما بتحط صور ام شيخه بتعاقبهابالمسطره ام حديده كيفكم قد اعذر من انذر
> 
> ييييه يحافظ على مزارعات حديقتي في ذمتيه انهن كلهن نشيطات بس الهوى غلاب ما نروم عليه 
> انا بروحني راعية طويله اتشوفيني احمسكن واحمس عمري
> هههههه ماانقرضت ام حديده

----------


## xouaexo

> 



اي وسام يا ام شيخه ما اعرف عن شو تتكلمين 
ليكون عطيتوني وسام 
انا ما اعرف محد طرش لي شي 

وبعد بالنسبه لوضوعي انا من زمان مفكره انزله بروحه لما اخلص منه 
لكن بعد ما شفت ردج الاحمر قلت فرصه افرحج واثري القسم لانني من 
زمان ما نزلت مواضيع منفرده وتخصيص قسم للحدايق حمسني 
انزل مواضيع ولا اتحاتين التجمع التجمع بيتنا العود 
وبعدين لازم اتكون المواضيع قويه وخاصه لعضوات التجمع 
اذا نحن نزلنا مواضيع مشاتلنا بكوب المبتدءات بشو بينزلون مواضيعهم 
بفنيان

----------


## um sheikha

> اي وسام يا ام شيخه ما اعرف عن شو تتكلمين 
> ليكون عطيتوني وسام 
> انا ما اعرف محد طرش لي شي 
> افااااااااااااااااا شوفي الرد الثالث الاوسمه الي توزعت على العضوات 
> وانتي ماخذه وساااااااااااااام .. صباح الخير اقول شوفيها الحرمه ما حطت الوسام في التوقيع ما باركت لخوياتها هههههه
> 
> 
> وبعد بالنسبه لوضوعي انا من زمان مفكره انزله بروحه لما اخلص منه 
> لكن بعد ما شفت ردج الاحمر قلت فرصه افرحج واثري القسم لانني من 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> تقرر تسليم اوسمة المزارعه المتميزه والمزاره النشيطه 
> 
> وسام المزارعه المتميزه تستحقه بجداره المزارعه 
> 
> سلرا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## لمعة خرز

ام شيخة .... ههههههه ضحكتيني ذكرتيني بالوالد الله يطول بعمره امي هاك اليوم محتشره وتنازعه لان اشترت بذور خضروات وقالت له يزرعهم بطريقه حلوة ومرتبه يحليله الوالد يعتمد الزراعة العشوائية ونثرالبذور اي كلام والزرع كله في بعض وامي محتشره قالت شو مخبص ملخبط الدنيا...لا والاخس في الموضوع يحليله الوالد يسقيهم مع الهوز والماي يصب صب والبذور تجمعت مع الماي مكان واحد و الحابل انخلط بالنابل ههههههه ويوم الشتلات قامت تظهر امي لاحظت وعصبت ههههههههههههههه


وهاي قصه ابوي الله يحفظة مع الزراعه ^_^



اوووووووووه مبروووووووووووك توني اشوف الأوسمه والله السموحه ما باركت لكم مبروووووووووك تستاهلون حبايبي كل خير


نزلت لكم هالموضوع زراعه الكزبره

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=35866240

----------


## سلرا

كولولوووووش تباركتن خوياتى بالاوسمه وعقبال البقيه يلا شدو حيلكم السالفه فيها توزع اوسمه والله شعور جميل

----------


## xouaexo

مشكوره يا ام شيخه على الوسام 
ومبروك لسارا وريماني وورده بيضا الاوسمه 
اكيد ما شفته لانني قريت الرد قبل لا اتعدليه 
هذيك الايام ما كاان لي بارض بس افتح الصفحه الاخيره وما اشيك زين 
مشكوره مره ثانيه وبضيفه لتوقيعي 
ولا اتحاتين الزعل انا استوى عندي مناعه ضده 
اللي ما ايعيبني ارد عليه واقلب صفحه يديده وانسى 
والعضوات على راحتهم اذا يبغون ايحطون صور مشاتلهم بروحهم ولا في موضوعي كله واحد 
لكن مشاتل الدوله التجاريه يا ريت انحطيها بموضوع واحد عشان الكل يستفيد ولانها كلها جاهزه 
يالله يا احلام وين الصور ومنو اللي حطت النا موضوع عن سوق الجمعه ساعديني يا ام شيخه 
ولا ما يستوي كلنا عنبراخوبلال في الذاكره

----------


## لمعة خرز

*إزرعي البطاطا الخاصة بك...*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=35867226

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

اصنعي مبيد طبيعي لنباتاتكِ من المطبخ

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...7#post35870637

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الخير ..
لي عوده بخلص العمال عندي من الصبح حشى اليوم من اوله 
والعمال ورا بعض

----------


## أحلام الماسة

زيارة لمشاتل الإمارات تفضلوا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=984373

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

السلام عليكم 

ما اشوف حد سال عني ولا قلتوا خلاص ما منها فايده الحرمه 

مبروك القسم و التجمع و انشاء الله بكره بنزل صور جديده

و اول ما توصل طلبيتي من ام جواهر بزرعها و بصور لكم 

والسموحه عالقصور

----------


## لمعة خرز

ام حمني ما شاء الله شو هالنور ... وينج مختفيه ماشاء الله حملتي اشوف التوقيع ^_^ والله فرحت لج فرح الله يعلم به الله يحفظة لج يا رب

----------


## اتعلم

انا زراعتي عشوائي بس يمكن زارعه مية صنف في مكان صغي من حبي لزراعه
زارعه اشجار كبيره موز وغار وشجره من اول في البيت اسقيتها وكبرة خافو اعيالي يوم شافوها كبرت بسرعه

والاشياء الصغيره قرع ولوبياء وطماط وفلفل وبنتي زرعت فاصوليا وماش وكسبره وبعد عندي شمام وصبار بس ادعولي تنجح وتثمر واتمنى تذوقو من ثماري كلها ااااااااحححححححلامم

----------


## اتعلم

ترى يام حمني انا مانسيتك وشفت حديقت بيتك ماشاء الله تبارك الله انتي وام جاسم وام شيخه انتم بس الي وريتونا كامل الحديقه 

بس ماكنت مسجله اتفرج فقط والحين الف حمدلله على السلامه دامنك بخير اهم شي حتى لوغبتي شوي عذرك معك يمكن قاعده تزرعين

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*السلام عليكم* 
*صبحكم الله بالخير والصحة والعافية*
** 
*لا تلوموني على قلة مشاركاتي انتوا فيكم الخير والبركة*
*أم شيخة*
*ربي ما يضيع لج أجر على جهدج تحمليني شوي غناتي*
*حبيت اقولج ان في مواضيع المفروض انها تكون في قسمنا بس ما ادري ليش ما نقلوها يمكن كثرة الضغط والانشغال وفي مواضيع ناقلينها قسم الصحة والتغذية*
*أتمنى انها تنحط في قسمنا بارك الله فيج*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...867747&page=19

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=947873 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=935824 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=935815 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=935785 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=891595

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اجعل صباحنا 
صباح الصالحين ومساءنا مساء الذاكرين وقلوبنا قلوب الخاشعين 
وأبدننا أبدان المطيعين .. وأعمالنا أعمال المتقين .. والسنتنا السنة الذاكرين
ونبهنا عن نومة الغافلين وشاركنا في الدعاء الصالحين

اللهم آمين 
صبحكن الله بالخير والنور والسرور 

اعلومي لهذا الصباح 
تم زراعة المنطقه المهجوره بالحشيش البارحه + انهم حشو الحديقه 
تم استدعاء الحداد لعمل شبه مظله للمنطقه علشان يمشي عليها الشير المتسلق 
يوم الجمعه بزرع الشير الي كنت شارتنه من فتره 
والاسبوع الياي ببتدي اخلص التتشات البسطه للمنطقه ومن تخلص البقعه وتجهز بصورها الكن 


حي الله بالي لافاناااا 

ام حمني 
العود احمد ُ الغاليه .. مبرووك الحمل ربي يسهل عليج افرحتينا بهالتوقيع 
ويعل يوم نشوف توقيع الحمل للميعه وام منصور ياربي 
بعدين ندريب انج بترجعين يوم في شي يديد عندج وانج هب بعيده عنا بس مخلينج على راحتج 

اتعلم 
حياج الله ايوه جذيه عجبني اندماجج السريع هذا يدل انج مزارعه معانا من زمان 
تعرفين اذا عندج الارضيه في الحوش باسكو تقدرين اتشلينها وتزرعينها بتكبر المساحه عندج .

ام جواهر 
صباح الورد انتي تامرين امر فدتيج 
بالنسبه للتجمعات السابقه المغلقه محد يقدر يرفعها علشان جذيه بأعتقادي مش مشكله اذا ما تم نقلها 
والباقي من اعيوني فديتج سوف يتم مراسلة مشرفة القسم 

من ترتاحين وتستقرين بينورالقسم والتجمع بتواصلج عزيزتي

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم 
اشحالكم اخواتي العزيزات 
مشكوره اختي اتعلم وحياج الله معانا 
البطاقه الشخصيه لو سمحتي ويا ريت الليسن والملكيه بعد 
العزيزه ام شيخه 
ما شاء الله على العلوم الطيبه وكلنا بانتظار رؤية لمساتج النهائيه 

اخبارمشتلي المقروض الخبير البرازيلي يمد له هوز للتنقيط لكنه لين 
ما سواه وينج يا ريماني تلاحقي علي يا اختاه 
النتيجه البذور اللي في الاطراف واللي يوصلها ماي رشاشات الحشبش 
بدت تطل براسها والوسطيين اللي عايشين على الهوز شبه معدومين 
بضحكم شفت كم شعرة حشيش تخرج هنا وهناك فخفت واتحسبت ان الحشيش الجديم 
يبغي يطلع وبيخرب لي مشتلي فامرت الشغالات باستاصال نلك الحشائش على الفور 
وما ان تطل براسها 
ولم اتدارك الامرالا البارحه بعد ما شفت وتذكرت ابو لميعه وزراعته العشوائيه 
السالفه ان بذور البصل تناثرت في كل مكان واحاول اتاذكر منو زرع البصل مب متذكره 
وان هذا اللي اتحراه حشيش واحشه اول باول هو بصل اهي اهي يا بصلي المسكين 
حمدان ردت له الحاله ورجع يلصق فيني مثل الكوالا

----------


## um sheikha

ياني امر عسكري بزرع المنطقه المهجوره قديماً
قلت بزرع قبل تركيه ما تنش .. وما اشوف الا وهي ورايه تزعق ماما لا ماما لا قلت نشت البنت دهمانه 
ثرها تقولي لاتزرعون انا بايي وبيب فوز الماي يااااالله ياحبها للماي 
ومرت على الدياي وفجت عنهن تحيدن تركيه تسويلنا جو هي وديايها 
المهم ..
لله الحمد تم زرعت البونسيانا والياسمينه ام ريحه خنينه ولعنبه الثانيه 
وكان بحضور حشد من كبار شخصيات الدياي والصقيوات 
وشرفتنا معالي الاخت تركيه بتدشين المكان ولتي وضعت حجر الاساس للمرحله الثانيه للمشروع وتم التقاط الصور تذكاريه .



هاي اعلومي ..عطني اعلومكن ..





> السلام عليكم
> وعليج السلام والرحمه يام جاسم  
> اشحالكم اخواتي العزيزات 
> بخير ونعمه اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
> مشكوره اختي اتعلم وحياج الله معانا 
> البطاقه الشخصيه لو سمحتي ويا ريت الليسن والملكيه بعد 
> العزيزه ام شيخه 
> ما شاء الله على العلوم الطيبه وكلنا بانتظار رؤية لمساتج النهائيه 
> ان شاء الله ان الله احيانا 
> ...


بغط اليوم عنكن بسير اخلص شغل بيت ليوا ..

----------


## xouaexo

ام شيخه التقطير بكل مكان والمشتل وصلته موجوده بس يمدها ويركب فيها كم نقطه وها شي ما ياخذ خمس دقايق 
الخبراء البرازليين ما ايحسون بفيمة الوقت وهذا سبب تخلفهم 
وعشان ما اتاخر بديت وزين انني بديت هاك الوقت 
ولا جان مرض حمدان اخرني 

روعه الصور والاروع تواجد تركوش ودياياتها ضيوف الشرف 
وبنتابع مراحل نمو الاشتال الجديده 
استمتعي بليوا وانا بسير دار زايد عند سارا وام سلطان 
واذا اتكنسل ها الموعد بحطيهم بالبلاك ليست 
وبدور لي رباعه ما يخلفون الوعد وكلمتهم ما تثنى ولا شو رايج يا ام شيخه

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن 
صور من مشتليه المتواضع 





















اتريا تعليقاتكن واقتراحاتكن خواتي العزيزات

----------


## لمعة خرز

مساء الخير ^__^

كيف الحال جميعآ انا توني ناشه من الرقاد ويوعانه مب مركزة مالي خلق اكتب برجع لكم بعدين ...


اتعلم حياج ويانا ذكرتيني بمزرعه الوالد الله يطول بعمره زارع كل شي في بعض بس صدق وناسه الزراعه العشوائية مع العصافير رووعه تحطين الكرسي وتشربين الشاي على العصر مع الجو الحلو,,,,

----------


## هانزادا

ام شيخه تعرفين ليش مشاركاتي بالصور مب دوم ؟؟؟
لان الحوي عندي اجلح املح الامن شجرة ظل اسمها المستحيه وبعدها صغيره ما تظلل صقيو من صقيوات تركوش 
وباذنجانه وحيدة تمت والجوافه توها مزروعه وياسه صغيره 
بس ما شاء الله عندي شي كل اربع ايام يطلع واحد اواثنين واليوم الصبح بو الشباب يبشرني بخمسه 






عرفتوا شو هذا ؟؟؟
والسموحه الصور مب واضحه

----------


## سلرا

> ام شيخه التقطير بكل مكان والمشتل وصلته موجوده بس يمدها ويركب فيها كم نقطه وها شي ما ياخذ خمس دقايق 
> الخبراء البرازليين ما ايحسون بفيمة الوقت وهذا سبب تخلفهم 
> وعشان ما اتاخر بديت وزين انني بديت هاك الوقت 
> ولا جان مرض حمدان اخرني 
> 
> روعه الصور والاروع تواجد تركوش ودياياتها ضيوف الشرف 
> وبنتابع مراحل نمو الاشتال الجديده 
> استمتعي بليوا وانا بسير دار زايد عند سارا وام سلطان 
> واذا اتكنسل ها الموعد بحطيهم بالبلاك ليست 
> وبدور لي رباعه ما يخلفون الوعد وكلمتهم ما تثنى ولا شو رايج يا ام شيخه



هانزاده الصور ما طاعت تطلع عندي بكس عليه اكس 


ياويلي بتذبحينى يا ام جاسم بس صدق انا هالاسبوع بعد ما اقدر لان عندنا عزا والله وبكون لاهيه وياهم الله يبعد عنكم الاحزان وانتى ما تبين عزومه البيت بيتج بس كله مكتوب قدر الله وما شاء فعل

----------


## متزن روزه

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> ما اشوف حد سال عني ولا قلتوا خلاص ما منها فايده الحرمه 
> 
> مبروك القسم و التجمع و انشاء الله بكره بنزل صور جديده
> 
> و اول ما توصل طلبيتي من ام جواهر بزرعها و بصور لكم 
> 
> والسموحه عالقصور











مرحبا ياام حمني افاااااااء عليج مكانج موجود والله يسهل عليج ونتريا الصور انشاءالله

----------


## سلرا

شو رايكم قروب حديقتى تضيفون لنك قسمنا الجديد مثل ما حاطتنه في توقيعى في توقيعكم لان مب الكل يعرف عنه وفرصه ننعش القسم

----------


## متزن روزه

مسا ء الخير ع الجميع 
هانزادا الصوره جنه عريون صح لان الصوره هب واضحه 

ومبرووووووك عليكم الرحمه الي وصلهم المطر نحنا في العين عدنا مطر بس هب كل المناطق والجو ماشاءالله روعه

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ام حمني ما شاء الله شو هالنور ... وينج مختفيه ماشاء الله حملتي اشوف التوقيع ^_^ والله فرحت لج فرح الله يعلم به الله يحفظة لج يا رب


تسلمين حبيبتي عقبال عندج يارب

----------


## um sheikha

> ام شيخه التقطير بكل مكان والمشتل وصلته موجوده بس يمدها ويركب فيها كم نقطه وها شي ما ياخذ خمس دقايق 
> الخبراء البرازليين ما ايحسون بفيمة الوقت وهذا سبب تخلفهم 
> يييه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل تعلمني طباخي متنح على الاخر والله
> لو ما ياني عامل المزرعه جان مارمت اسو شي ... 
> وعشان ما اتاخر بديت وزين انني بديت هاك الوقت 
> ولا جان مرض حمدان اخرني 
> يله قدر الله ما شاء فعل .. 
> روعه الصور والاروع تواجد تركوش ودياياتها ضيوف الشرف 
> وبنتابع مراحل نمو الاشتال الجديده 
> ...






> السلام عليكن 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه  
> صور من مشتليه المتواضع 
> ياحااافظ عليج يام عبدالله ياحاافظ عليج .. شو هالزين كله تبارك الرحمن 
> وترتيب البيبات بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
> مافي اقتراحات ما شاء الله عليج كفيتي ووفيتي بس باقي من تشب الشتل تنقلينهن المشتل 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> مساء الخير ^__^
> هلا بمخبرتنا مساء الورد 
> كيف الحال جميعآ انا توني ناشه من الرقاد ويوعانه مب مركزة مالي خلق اكتب برجع لكم بعدين ...
> نوم العوافي 
> اتعلم حياج ويانا ذكرتيني بمزرعه الوالد الله يطول بعمره زارع كل شي في بعض بس صدق وناسه الزراعه العشوائية مع العصافير رووعه تحطين الكرسي وتشربين الشاي على العصر مع الجو الحلو,,,,
> هاااا ذكرتيني متى بتنزلين صور حديقة الوالد ولا نسيتي انه مشارك معنا في التجمع





> ام شيخه تعرفين ليش مشاركاتي بالصور مب دوم ؟؟؟
> لان الحوي عندي اجلح املح الامن شجرة ظل اسمها المستحيه وبعدها صغيره ما تظلل صقيو من صقيوات تركوش 
> وباذنجانه وحيدة تمت والجوافه توها مزروعه وياسه صغيره 
> مثل حوشي بس شوي شوي صدقيني بيتغير .. انتي من سكنتي وانتي مالج خاطر في حويج من عقب الحوي الجديم .. عطي هالحوي فرصه يعبرلج بأنه قادر يكون اجمل حديقه عطيه فرصه 
> بس ما شاء الله عندي شي كل اربع ايام يطلع واحد اواثنين واليوم الصبح بو الشباب يبشرني بخمسه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> شو رايكم قروب حديقتى تضيفون لنك قسمنا الجديد مثل ما حاطتنه في توقيعى في توقيعكم لان مب الكل يعرف عنه وفرصه ننعش القسم
> راين حي يام عفرا 
> انا راسلت مشرفة القسم عسب يحطون النا اعلان في المنتدى فوق في فعاليات المنتدى 
> وان شاء الله خير علشان المنتدى يعرف بأفتتاح قسم للزراعه 
> وان شاء الله بحطه ومشكوره على هالافكار النيره

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> ترى يام حمني انا مانسيتك وشفت حديقت بيتك ماشاء الله تبارك الله انتي وام جاسم وام شيخه انتم بس الي وريتونا كامل الحديقه 
> 
> بس ماكنت مسجله اتفرج فقط والحين الف حمدلله على السلامه دامنك بخير اهم شي حتى لوغبتي شوي عذرك معك يمكن قاعده تزرعين


مشكورة اختي و حياج الله معانا

----------


## اتعلم

اليوم انكسرت شجرتي من الهواء وجانا مطر قليل في مسقط لكن باقي السلطنه ماشاء الله جرت الاوديه
هاذي اخباري اليوم

ام شيخه سلمت يداك على الصور وخصوصا تركوش ملح التجمع

وشكرا لكل من رحبت فيني جزاكم الله خير وفي حفظ الله جميعا


فتكم بعافيه

----------


## اتعلم

نسيت اقولكم ان الطماطم عندي زهرو باقي الثمر بس فيه مرض بالورق عجزت اقصه ويظهر مره ثانيه

زرعت حنا في علب تجربه

والقرع مد صار حوالي مترين ونص

وبالنسبه للحيوانات عندي فقط ثلاث ارانب اثنين هولندي واحد محلي

ودجاجتين وديك اصغار شوي مايبيضون

لايفوتكم كل ها القرق ناسيته بالرد الاول قال نسيت قال حريم يموتون بالقرقر

----------


## زهرة السوسن

يا حيكو يا حيكو يا حيكو 

فديتكووووو والله مواضيكن حلوووه وما قصرتن 

تراني أنا اقرأ بس واذا في يوم بشارك بيكون معجزة 


ام شيخه مشكورة ع التجمع واستأنست والله عالقسم اليديد 

ومبروووووك

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

السلام عليكم 
ما شاء الله عليكم 
عاد أنا قاعدة تستوي معايا أفلام هنديه هههههههههه 
الله يستر بس
أول شيء مثل ما خبرتج الغاليه الزرع احطه بذور فالكلاصات يشب و يستوي إشحلاته. أنقله للمشتل يموت 
المهم آخر شيء اكتشفنا إن المقاول الله يسامحه دافن الحديقتين برمل عادي هب زراعي. مع إن دافعين له حق رمل زراعي 
كيف عرفت. شلت عينه لمختبر البلديه و طلبت منهم يشوفون لي نوعيه التربه 
المهم الحين شلت من مشتل الخضروات تقريبا نصف متر من الرمل و عقيته. و أتريا البلديه يزاهم الله خير بييبون لي رمل زراعي. أما الحديقة العودة فقال لي المهندس لا تغيرين التربه اللي موجودة فيها لأني ناويه أزرعها حشيش. و الحشيش عادي يتحمل هالتربه 
هيه غير انه طلع لي دود وبري فاشجار الداماس والله إن كل دودة كبر الضبع. شكلهم يروع 
واليوم بيون يرشونه 
غير هذا أنا زارعه الحين فاقماع طماط و بإذنجان و بقدونس و ريحان و وكم من نوع قرنفل في انتظار الرمل. يعني بكون متأخره عنكم شوي 
لأنه عقب ما ييبون رمل بمد البيبات واسمد وانقل الشتلات. الله يستر وافرح بهم 

هالعقد كلها غير اللاب توب مالي عطاكم عمره. و الحين أنا اكتب لكم من البي بي 

أدعو لي

----------


## هانزادا

متزن روزه صح هذا عريون 
والحمدلله يانا امس مطر نقدر نسميه متوسط

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اجعل صباحنا هذا صباحا مباركا
من الخير قريبا من الشر بعيدا لا خاسئا ولا خاسرا ولا محروما 
اللهم اجعل أول يومنا هذا صلاحا وأوسطه فلاحا وأخره نجاحا و رباحا 

صبحكن الله بالخير وبالنور والسرور مزاراعاتي 

مبروووووك لهل العين امطار الخير البارحه
اللهم اجعلها سقيا خير ورحمه وبركه اللهم امين


السموحه منكن حاولت ارد بس الوقت ما اسعفني .. بغيب عنكن اليوم وان قدرت باجر بتواصل وياكن 
ان ما قدرت يوم السبت ان الله احيانا 
تمنياتي لكن بأجازة اخر الاسبوع سعيده ومفيده 
استودعتكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه مزارعاتي .

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*ربي لا أرى شيء من الدنيا يدوم*
*ولا أرى فيها حالا يستقيم*
*فاجعلني أنطق فيها بعلم.. وأصمت فيها بعلم*
*اللهم احفظنا من شتات الأمر،**ومس الضر، وضيق الصدر*
*وعذاب القبر، وحلول الفقر، وتقلب الدهر*
*صباح الخير على أحلى وردات*
*****
*أبغيكم تعذروني عالتقصير* 
*وبحاول ارد على قد ما أقدر وببدأ من الأخير* 




> السلام عليكم 
> 
> ما شاء الله عليكم 
> 
> عاد أنا قاعدة تستوي معايا أفلام هنديه هههههههههه 
> 
> الله يستر بس
> 
> أول شيء مثل ما خبرتج الغاليه الزرع احطه بذور فالكلاصات يشب و يستوي إشحلاته. أنقله للمشتل يموت 
> ...


 عسى ربي يرزقج الخير من حيث لا تحتسبين




> يا حيكو يا حيكو يا حيكو 
> 
> 
> 
> فديتكووووو والله مواضيكن حلوووه وما قصرتن 
> 
> 
> 
> تراني أنا اقرأ بس واذا في يوم بشارك بيكون معجزة 
> ...


يا هلا ومرحبا بخويتنا زهرة السوسن اسمج وااايد مناسب في تجمعنا
ونحن نحب المعجزات وايد شاركينا ولو بتعليق أو صورة
بيتك ومطرحك





> نسيت اقولكم ان الطماطم عندي زهرو باقي الثمر بس فيه مرض بالورق عجزت اقصه ويظهر مره ثانيه
> 
> 
> زرعت حنا في علب تجربه
> 
> والقرع مد صار حوالي مترين ونص
> 
> هلا اختي أتعلم...ما شا الله انت متقدمة علينا..
> وبالنسبة للمرض الزراعي الي عندج أظن انها اصابة من دودة الانفاق
> ...

----------


## سلرا

*شو رايكم قروب حديقتى تضيفون لنك قسمنا الجديد مثل ما حاطتنه في توقيعى في توقيعكم لان مب الكل يعرف عنه وفرصه ننعش القسم*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> *شو رايكم قروب حديقتى تضيفون لنك قسمنا الجديد مثل ما حاطتنه في توقيعى في توقيعكم لان مب الكل يعرف عنه وفرصه ننعش القسم*


 


صباح الخير يا سارا 
شكلنا نقرا أفكار بعض  :Smile: 

****
ادخلي هنه عشان تتعرفين على أهم آفات الزراعة

حفار أوراق الطماط والعايلة الباذنجانية

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مسا ء الخير ع الجميع





> هانزادا الصوره جنه عريون صح لان الصوره هب واضحه 
> 
> 
> 
>  ومبرووووووك عليكم الرحمه الي وصلهم المطر نحنا في العين عدنا مطر بس هب كل المناطق والجو ماشاءالله روعه



*حيا الله بأم عبد الله*
*شحال الاهل والعيال*
*مبروكين الرحمة*




> السلام عليكن 
> 
> صور من مشتليه المتواضع  
>  
>  
>  
>  
>  
>  
> ...


*شغل عدل ما شا الله*
*طريقة وضع التنقيط وايد مرتبة ربي يوفقج*
*امبين جهدكم وننتظر الجزء الثاني*







> ام شيخه تعرفين ليش مشاركاتي بالصور مب دوم ؟؟؟





> لان الحوي عندي اجلح املح الامن شجرة ظل اسمها المستحيه وبعدها صغيره ما تظلل صقيو من صقيوات تركوش 
> 
> وباذنجانه وحيدة تمت والجوافه توها مزروعه وياسه صغيره  
> بس ما شاء الله عندي شي كل اربع ايام يطلع واحد اواثنين واليوم الصبح بو الشباب يبشرني بخمسه  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> ...



*ما شا الله كيف طلع عندج بالبيت تبارك الرحمن احيده في البر*

*يالله نبغي تقرير عن هالنبات* 





> مساء الخير ^__^





> كيف الحال جميعآ انا توني ناشه من الرقاد ويوعانه مب مركزة مالي خلق اكتب برجع لكم بعدين ...
> 
> اتعلم حياج ويانا ذكرتيني بمزرعه الوالد الله يطول بعمره زارع كل شي في بعض بس صدق وناسه الزراعه العشوائية مع العصافير رووعه تحطين الكرسي وتشربين الشاي على العصر مع الجو الحلو,,,,



*هني وعافية...يا لمعة* 
*انا اعاني من العشوائية في بيت هلي بس احاول ارتب شوي شوي لكن الشير كبار*
*ومثل ما قلتي سبحان الله الطير عالشير منظرهم حلو والاحلى اانا نحتسب اكلهم من الشير صدقة عن اهل البيت اقصد بيوتنا*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

أحلام الماسه فديتج والله ما قصرتي بالرد الغاليه 
بالنسبه للدود فديتج طرشو لي من البلديه مهندس سوداني عسب يجيك عالاشجار وهو اللي قال لي الاسم ( دود وبري ) هب سحل. السحل على أيام الدراسة كنا نزقره دود القز خخخخخخخخ. أونه مثقفه ههههههههه 
أقول لج إشكبره. عقب بصور لكم وحدة هههههههه
لازم نتشارك بكل شي حتى بالدود

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

أم شيخة فديتج الغاليه. الله يردج بالسلامه لتجمعنا وينور بوجودج

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ياحلوات التجمع اشحالكن

اخر اخباري اليوم الجو منعش ومناسب حق الشغل في الحديقه الصبح عقب ماوصلت العيال ورجعت نظفنا الحديقه 
من الحشايش الزايده وقطعت الورد وصورة كمن صوره لعيون تجمع حديقتي
ورده بيضاء الله يكون في عونج وبعد ديدان 
ام جواهر مشكوره الغاليه وتسلمين ع المرور

----------


## أحلام الماسة

مقتطفات سريعة من زراعتي 
أم شيخة شوفي هذي متسلقة اللبلاب الي زرعتها ععرج ...خليتها تتسلق وتدلى من على العريش


ش
 


أم عبد الرحمن هذي الكركديه من البذور إلي أهديتيني إياها السنة إلي طافت 



هذا زعتر سباح بس ما أعرف شو أصله أو فصله ريحته قوية لما ارش عليه الماي، ويقولون يعطي السلطة طعم لذيذ..إلي عندها معلومات تخبرني 



*ولي عودة*

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم 
اخباركم كلكم

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير كيف انتم يامزارعات

هلا ياخضر هلا ياحلام لك وحشه عجبتني اللبلاب مع اني ما حبه الاسبحان الله تطلع لي دااائماوبعد ما شفت ورودها الموف متردده ها المره اعدمها او اتركها 

الحمدلله جاني مولود (موز صغيرون)ينضم لاخوانه اليوم ان شاء الله بنسمد وارتب اخواتي عندي مشكله في البطاط كل ما ازرعه وينبت اجي احفر ما الاقي اي شي وكانا شي لم يكن مع العلم

اني متقيده بكل التعليمات 

وسلا متكم

 :Kafara:

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساء الخير كيف انتم يامزارعات
> 
> 
> 
> هلا ياخضر هلا ياحلام لك وحشه عجبتني اللبلاب مع اني ما حبه الاسبحان الله تطلع لي دااائماوبعد ما شفت ورودها الموف متردده ها المره اعدمها او اتركها 
> 
> اهلين بهموسة...شلونك
> ليش ما تحبينه؟؟ احسه حلو مره للتسلق وناعم
> 
> ...


 




> ياني امر عسكري بزرع المنطقه المهجوره قديماً
> 
> 
> أحلى أمر عسكري زراعي
> 
> قلت بزرع قبل تركيه ما تنش .. وما اشوف الا وهي ورايه تزعق ماما لا ماما لا قلت نشت البنت دهمانه 
> 
> ثرها تقولي لاتزرعون انا بايي وبيب فوز الماي يااااالله ياحبها للماي 
> 
> ...

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

السلام عليكم 
جمعة مباركه إن شاء الله علينا و عليكم 
أمس اشتريت 12 شتلة ياسمين متسلق. و ناويه اني أزرعهن اليوم إن شاء الله أموت فريحته 
أبغي أزرع على كل قوس حبتين. إن شاء الله تنجح العمليه و يشبون و يعطون الأقواس 

و الباجي بخليهم لين ما أشوف شو بيستوي ويا خواتهم 
واشتريت بعد 4 شجيرات فتنه و 4 بونسيانات و 4 لوز
واشتريت بعد نباتات زينه وكم نوع من الصبار مال الزينه غير الألوفيرا اللي يبتهم من بيتي الجديم 
عيل بخليكم الحين و بطلع أنا والوفد اللي عندي بالبيت و بنشوف شو بنخبص و الله يستر من النتيايج هههههههههههه 
استودعكم الله

----------


## أحلام الماسة

يا أم شيخة على الإشراف 
والله إنج قدها وقدود تستاهلين كل خير غناتي 
ما صدقت اطالع والا اشوف اسم لونه اخضر فججت عيوني زين واشوف منو هذي ام شيخة شاركت ويانا ...بس يوم تأكدت انج انت وايد فرحت 
ربي يوفقج ويقدرج على تحمل المسؤلية ونحن نعين ونعاون يا مشرفتنا الغالية

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

مبروووووك عليج الإشراف غاليتنا أم شيخة 
ما أدري ليش ما تفاجات بالموضوع 
المفروض تكونين مشرفة التجمع لأنه ما شاء الله عليج حبيبتي مجهودح يشهد بهالشي
الله يعطيج القوة و تراج قدها و قدود
إلى الامام حبيبتي ويعله فميزان حسناتج فديتج

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

السلام عليكم وجمعتكم مبااااااااركة
غاليتي ام شيخة الف مليون مبروك غلاتي 
والله انج تستاهلينها من زمااااااااااااان
ربي يوفقج ويكون في عونج وانتِ قدها حبيبتي

----------


## دلوعتـ ابويهـ

هلـآآ ،،
عآآد انآآ اليوومـ دخلـت قسمكـم اشووفه 
جآآن القآآ اسـم um sheikha بآلوون الأخضر ،،
مبروووووك وان شاء الله بتكونين قد المسؤوليـه 
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف مبرووووك يام شيخه لكل مجتهد نصيب وربي يوفقك ويعينك

 :Ast Green:

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ع الجميع وطابت جمعتكم بذكر الله 

* الــــــــــــــف الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك 
يا ام شيخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــه*

----------


## لمعة خرز

ام شيخة كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل للللللللللللللللللللللللوش 

مبروووووووووووووووووك على الاخضر ... استويتي خضره على لون الزرع ^_^

الف مبروك تستاهلين كل خير يا رب والله انج تستاهلين الاشراف والله يعينج يا رب

----------


## بس .!

السلام عليكم .. يالله يحيهم ويبارك فيهم ..
ما سجلت الا عشان هالتجمع ولا يهون باقي المنتدى <3 
يالله لي عوده بصور حديقتنا المتواضعه :$

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله اني مش مصدقه .. 

يعني افداكن يزاكن الله خير مشكورات مزارعاتي .. 



> يا أم شيخة على الإشراف الله يبارج فيج ياربي
> 
> والله إنج قدها وقدود تستاهلين كل خير غناتي فديتج ما تقصرين يام جواهر
> ما صدقت اطالع والا اشوف اسم لونه اخضر فججت عيوني زين واشوف منو هذي ام شيخة شاركت ويانا ...بس يوم تأكدت انج انت وايد فرحت فديتج .. انا مثلج ماصدقت هههه اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
> 
> ربي يوفقج ويقدرج على تحمل المسؤلية ونحن نعين ونعاون يا مشرفتنا الغالية
> 
> اميين .. لا خلا ولاعدم ياربي مالي بد منكن يام جواهر .





> مبروووووك عليج الإشراف غاليتنا أم شيخة 
> الله يبارج فيج ياربي
> ما أدري ليش ما تفاجات بالموضوع 
> المفروض تكونين مشرفة التجمع لأنه ما شاء الله عليج حبيبتي مجهودح يشهد بهالشي
> يزاج الله خير على هالكلام الطيب عزيزتي
> الله يعطيج القوة و تراج قدها و قدود
> إلى الامام حبيبتي ويعله فميزان حسناتج فديتج
> الله يعافيج فديتج لا خلا ولاعدم ياربي





> السلام عليكم وجمعتكم مبااااااااركة
> وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> غاليتي ام شيخة الف مليون مبروك غلاتي 
> الله يبارج فيج عزيزتي 
> والله انج تستاهلينها من زمااااااااااااان
> ربي يوفقج ويكون في عونج وانتِ قدها حبيبتي
> فديتج يزاج الله خير الله يوفق الجميع ياربي ما قصرتي






> هلـآآ ،،
> عآآد انآآ اليوومـ دخلـت قسمكـم اشووفه 
> جآآن القآآ اسـم um sheikha بآلوون الأخضر ،،
> مبروووووك وان شاء الله بتكونين قد المسؤوليـه 
>      
> فديتج الله يبارج فيج





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> الف مبرووووك يام شيخه لكل مجتهد نصيب وربي يوفقك ويعينك
> الله يبارج فيج ياربي ما قصرتي عزيزتي .





> مساء الخير ع الجميع وطابت جمعتكم بذكر الله 
> هلا عزيزتي 
> * الــــــــــــــف الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك 
> يا ام شيخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــه*
> فديتج الله يبارج فيج ياربي





> ام شيخة 
> هلاااا لوميعه 
> كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل للللللللللللللللللللللللوش 
> 
> مبروووووووووووووووووك على الاخضر ... استويتي خضره على لون الزرع ^_^
> 
> الف مبروك تستاهلين كل خير يا رب والله انج تستاهلين الاشراف والله يعينج يا رب
>  هههههه فديتج الله يبارج فيج يالوميعه .. امين ياربي


ان شاء الله .. الله يجعلني عند حسن الظن

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم .. يالله يحيهم ويبارك فيهم ..
> وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> ما سجلت الا عشان هالتجمع ولا يهون باقي المنتدى <3 
> حياج الله عزيزتي النا الشرف في انتسابج لتجمعنا 
> يالله لي عوده بصور حديقتنا المتواضعه :$
> في انتظارج عزيزتي


عزيزاتي العضوات اليدد 
اتعلم , بس .!

مهم جدن اتباع هالخطوات
علشان يكون تصفحج للتجمع سهل ان شاء الله 

اولاً
خلي الردود الي تطلعج في الصفحه بدال 7 ردود اتكون 50 رد في الصفحه 
اتبعي هالخطوات انا كاتبتنهن

ملاحظه مهمه للأخوات المشاركات 
لكي يسهل عليكن التصفح في التجمع يرجى من الأخوات الذهاب 
لخاصية لوحة التحكم فوق على يمين الشاشه ومن ثم الذهاب لتعديل الخيارات  على اليمين والنزول إلي تحت ومن ثم أختيار خيارات ظهور المواضيع 
الي هو ثالث بوكس وبعدها أختيار عدد المشاركات التي ستظهر في الصفحه الواحده  الي هو ثالث خيار وعندها أختيار 50 رد ..وبهذا سوف يكون عندكي 50 رد في الصفحه الواحده 
وسيكون التصفح في التجمع مريح وسريع أن شاء الله .

ثانياً
ادخلي هالموضوع صغري صورج بالقياس الي حاطتنه اختنا صاحبة الموضوع ال هو 
width - العرض =750 
height - الطول = 500

واكتبي اسمج على الصوره مهم مهم لحفظ الحقوق وعقب حملي الصور ونزليهن 

+++ كيفية تصغير الصور والكتابة عليها وتحميلها +++ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=840361

----------


## اتعلم

كلولوووووووووووووووووووووششششششششششششششش

وش هالون يام شيخه ماشاءالله تبارك الله

تستاهلين كل خيروفوق فوق يام شيخه الى الامام

----------


## um sheikha

> كلولوووووووووووووووووووووششششششششششششششش
> هههههه حبيبتي ام نوره 
> 
> وش هالون يام شيخه ماشاءالله تبارك الله
> الي احبه الاخضر
> تستاهلين كل خيروفوق فوق يام شيخه الى الامام
> يزاج الله خير فديتج

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اجعل صباحنا هذا صباحا مباركا
اللهم اجعل أول يومنا هذا صلاحا وأوسطه فلاحا وأخره نجاحا و رباحا 
وارزقنا الجنة يا رب العالمين 


صباح النور والسرور مزارعاتي العزيزات 
شحالكن عساكن بخير 
اعلومي لليوم 

البارحه اشتغلوا العمال بالمظله للمتسلقتين الجميلتين لعنبه والياسمينه الثانيات 
وان شاء الله على الاسبوع الياي يجهز المكان وبنزل الصور 

عندي زاوايا في البيت شبه ميته وحبيت احيي هالزوايا من وجهة نظري اشوف انهن يحتاج لمتصلقات 
نزلت لخيوط من فوق الحوش لين تحت ورتبت مكانين لمتسلقتين 

هاذي اعلومي لهذا الصباح الجميل .. يله هاتن اعلومكن .

----------


## xouaexo

ما شاء الله شو ها العلوم الزينه من الصبح 
مبارك عليج الاشراف عزيزتنا ام شيخه 
وتساهلين كل خير والله يعينج يا اختي 
لان الاشراف فعلا تكليف لا تشريف وهو مجهد جدا 
وباذن الله القسم سيكون من حسن للاحسن يدا بيد مع اخواتك سحابه مرت والشنهويه

----------


## xouaexo

صباح العلوم الطيبه 
ما شاء الله على تجهيزات مشتلج يا روزا ان شاء الله ننتظر تنقلين الشتلات وبعدين 
بنقله من بعد اذنج لموضوع مشاتل التجمع وتقدرين بعد اتنزليه بروحه 

وما شاء الله على خضرتج يا احلام 
وبعد همسه ما اذكر شو عارضه 
وهانزادا حلو المشروم وكيوت 
والسموحه منكم الواجب متيع علي من كم يوم لان النت طكان مقطوع يوم الخميس 
والجمعه سرت ازور امي واخواني في راك واتابع الصيانه في بيتنا 


اخباري الزراعيه 
ركبت شبكة القواقع والاصداف لتخويف الطيور لكن دياية الجيران متعلمه تعفد علينا وما اتخوفها الشبكه 

 


وهاي شتلات الشيري توميتو من احلام لكنها بدت تصاب بحفار الانفاق 


 


ها اليلسه الصغيره قررت ازرع فيها حشيش وبوردر من الازهار الى ان استطيع عمل مظله 
في المستقبل 


 


 


اتفضلواشاي بالنعناع 
 

ومع بلاك فوريست كيك 


 


وفي امان الله وخالفتنا عليكم العافيه

----------


## um sheikha

> ما شاء الله شو ها العلوم الزينه من الصبح 
> مبارك عليج الاشراف عزيزتنا ام شيخه 
> الله يبارج فيج ياربي .. يزاج الله الخير امين 
> وتساهلين كل خير والله يعينج يا اختي 
> لان الاشراف فعلا تكليف لا تشريف وهو مجهد جدا 
> نعم صدقتي 
> وباذن الله القسم سيكون من حسن للاحسن يدا بيد مع اخواتك سحابه مرت والشنهويه
> ان شاء الله ما يقصرن فيهن الخير ولبركه .





> صباح العلوم الطيبه 
> ما شاء الله على تجهيزات مشتلج يا روزا ان شاء الله ننتظر تنقلين الشتلات وبعدين 
> بنقله من بعد اذنج لموضوع مشاتل التجمع وتقدرين بعد اتنزليه بروحه 
> ام جاسم خلي عليه ان شاء الله برتب الموضوع 
> وما شاء الله على خضرتج يا احلام 
> وبعد همسه ما اذكر شو عارضه 
> وهانزادا حلو المشروم وكيوت 
> والسموحه منكم الواجب متيع علي من كم يوم لان النت طكان مقطوع يوم الخميس 
> والجمعه سرت ازور امي واخواني في راك واتابع الصيانه في بيتنا 
> ...

----------


## فراشة الليل

السلام عليكم جميعا
مبروك عليكم التجمع السادس ومبروك عليكم القسم الجديد تستاهلون كل خير

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم جميعا
> وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> مبروك عليكم التجمع السادس ومبروك عليكم القسم الجديد تستاهلون كل خير
> الله يبارج فيج عزيزتي حياج الله اسعدنا مرورج

----------


## um sheikha

> *السلام عليكم* 
> *صبحكم الله بالخير والصحة والعافية*
> ***أم شيخة*
> *ربي ما يضيع لج أجر على جهدج تحمليني شوي غناتي*
> *حبيت اقولج ان في مواضيع المفروض انها تكون في قسمنا بس ما ادري ليش ما نقلوها يمكن كثرة الضغط والانشغال وفي مواضيع ناقلينها قسم الصحة والتغذية*
> *أتمنى انها تنحط في قسمنا بارك الله فيج*
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...867747&page=19
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=947873





> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=935824 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=935815 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=935785 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=891595
> ام جواهر تم نقل المواضيع للقسم

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن 
ام شيخه تستاهلين الغاليه وانتي قدها وقدود انشاءالله 
ام جاسم مشكوره الغاليه وياسلام ع ترتيباتج شاده حيلج ماشاءالله عليج ومشكوره ع الشاي والكيك اقول عادي حبيبتي المشتل وراعيته تحت امرج لكن ام شيخه اتولت الموضوع

----------


## متزن روزه

حبيباتي مبدعات الزراعه حبيت اخذكن في جوله في حوي بيتي وبين زراعتيه في يوم الخميس والجو ماشاءالله كان روعه الصبح ،،،،،،
































والسموحه واتمنا ان تنال الصور ع اعجابكن

----------


## um sheikha

> حبيباتي مبدعات الزراعه حبيت اخذكن في جوله في حوي بيتي وبين زراعتيه في يوم الخميس والجو ماشاءالله كان روعه الصبح ،،،،،،
> ما شاء الله يعله بيتن عامر بهله ياربي تبارك الرحمن 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## أمورة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

خواتي انا مش من التجمع لانه ما عندي حديقه بعدنيه (^^)

بس عندي سؤال صغيروني و اتمنى تساعدوني


انا وايد احب الشير و الورووود و خاااااطري خاطري اتعلم ازرع من يوم انا صغيره

و يالسه اقرا مواضيعكم و بحاول اطبق باذن الله 


سؤالي هو:

عمتيه هدتني شتله مشموم بس ما كان عندي اصيص. و قلتلها بتموت عندي لاني ماعرف عالنباتات بعدنيه جان تقولي جربي تعتنين فيها و اذا ماتت الا هي بدرهم...

غمضتني الشتله جان اقص دبة (غرشة) ماي من الكبار (5 لتر) و ترستها رمل من حوي بيتنا و حطيت بلورات سماد (كان عندي من قبل) و شليت النبته بكبرها مع رملها من الاصيص و حطيتها في دبة الماي (الاصيص الموقت)


المهم.....يومين كانت النبته اوكي و عقب لاحظت بدت تذبل  :Frown:   :Frown:  

و اليوم موول خلاص كل ورقها ذبل و مصفر

عقب اكتشفت انه لازم الدبه اكون مسوتلها فتحات من تحت عشان الماي الزايد ينزل (><)

هل ها هو السبب انها ذبلت؟؟

و كيف انقذها الحين

طرشت ريلي اييبلي اصيص بلاستيك من الجمعيه و نقلتها فيه 


بس وايد خايفه تموت الشتله  :Frown:  بييني احباااااط

ساعدوني


شو سبب ذبلان اوراقها من خبراتكم؟؟

و شو اسوي عشان ترد تخضر  :Frown: 

و السموحه دخلت تجمعكم عرض...بس ما عندي غيركم استشسره

مستحيه اخبر عمتيه (><)

----------


## اتعلم

اموره ليه الزعل افتحي لها فتحات من تحت سخني مفتاح او سكروب حسب ماتسمونه انتم وبسرعه وهو حار سوي فتحات

واول ماتزرعينه لاتحطيه بالشمس خليه شوي قريب من الشباك بعدين اذا نجح انقليه للشمس

----------


## اتعلم

بقولكم اخباري اليوم اشتريت شجرة برتقال صغير زي الطماطم يوكل بقشره وهاذي ثالث مره اشتريه ويموت قبل 

انقله وهالمره نقلته في الارض لكن حشرته حشر من ضيق المكان ادعولي ينجح

وبعد اشتريت تينه طويله وعصلى وحشرتها معهم يارب مايموتون

وماشاء الله عليك يامتزن حلوه حديقتك الله يبارك لك

----------


## اتعلم

نسيت اقول الي تعرف وقت شتلات الفراوله في عمان تقولي

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساءالخير كيف حالكم ياصبيا

ام جاسم مشكوره ع الشاي 

روزه ماشاء الله تبارك الله روعه زراعتك الله يهنيئكم 

ياهلا باموره حبيبتي بعد انك نقلتيها اذا الدبه فوق بلاط ارفعيها بطابوق حتى لاتتكرر الغلطه وعرضيها للشمس وخليها يومين من غير سقايه واحتمال انه بسبب السمادلانه الي اعرفه ان البلورات مال الانجيله

ولا تزعلين نفسك الدنيا تجارب والا كيف انتعلم

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## متزن روزه

هلا ام شيخه تسلمين الغاليه ع المرور والحواطه في حوي بيتنا 





> وماشاء الله عليك يامتزن حلوه حديقتك الله يبارك لك


 تسلمين يااتعلم ع المرور 

[QUOTE=همس الازاهير;35924429]مساءالخير كيف حالكم ياصبيا

 مساء النور ياهمس نحنا بخير اشحالج انتي 

روزه ماشاء الله تبارك الله روعه زراعتك الله يهنيئكم 

 الله يسلمج الغاليه ومشكوره ع المرور

----------


## أمورة

> اموره ليه الزعل افتحي لها فتحات من تحت سخني مفتاح او سكروب حسب ماتسمونه انتم وبسرعه وهو حار سوي فتحات
> 
> واول ماتزرعينه لاتحطيه بالشمس خليه شوي قريب من الشباك بعدين اذا نجح انقليه للشمس


 
يزاج الله خير اختي (اتعلم)

انا نقلتها اصيص بلاستيك فيه صحن داخلي فيه فتحات و الاصيص نفس فيه فتحه من تحت

مثل هذا 



حطيت فيه تربه من حوش البيت + شوية بلورات سماد + النبته بجذورها و رمل البيتموس اللي كان معاها. 

بس بعد ما نقلتها بيوم ذبلت اوراقها و اصفرت  :Frown: 


في شي ممكن اسويه؟؟؟

اشل الاوراق الصفرا (اجرد الساق من اوراقها)؟

ولا كيف


علموني بالتفصيل لانه ماعندي خبره ابدا بالنباتات  :Frown:  


و المشموم كم مره اسقيه ماي؟ 

انا حطيته بجانب نافذه المطبخ من برع لانه مكان شبه مشمس و قريت المشموم يحب الشمس



صححوا معلوماتي و خبروني شو ممكن اسوي للنبته


اصبر عليها و بيطيح اوراقها و يطلع يديد

ولا اشل الاوراق بنفسي؟؟؟


و كم مره اسقي؟؟



ساعدوني لو سمحتوا (^^)

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم إني أصبحت منك في نعمة، وعافية، وستر، فأتِمَّ نعمتَك عليَّ، وعافيتك، وستْرَك في الدنيا والآخرة

صباح النور والسرور 
شحالكن مزارعاتي العزيزات 

يله نبا نشاط وهمه وتفاعل .. من اول الاسبوع مانبا تكاسل وانا خبري فيكن نشيطات 

اليوم اصبحت اشوف البلديه تزرع البتونيا على اطراف الشوارع وابونا يقولي ازرعي الحين الورد الموسمي بردت الشمس شوي 

خاطري اطيح في مشاتل دبي لانه عندي شغل هناك بس مادري متى بسير 

هاذي اعلومي .. يله نبا اعلومن زينه

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 

سامحوني انقطعت عنكن يومين ما طليت حتى من الفون ظروف عائليه وامراض الشتا 
صورت لكن مشتلي المتواضع 
طماط وفلفل وباذنجان 







شوفوا طريقتي المتواضعه فتغطية المشتل 



وهذا الرويد يعني الفجل 



والجرجير بس تراني كثرت صح ولا انا غلطانه 



واليوم زرعت اول ياسمينه فهذا البيت طبعا 3 مب وحده 



واخر شي الكزبره 


ام شيخه واجبي خلصته بتعطيني الوسام ؟؟

----------


## سلرا

الف الف مبروك يا ام شيخه والله قدها وانتى الشخص لمناسب للاشراف لقسمنا وكل هالمجهود الي تبذلينه يشهد بهذا وصدق هذا احلى خبر من الصبح ونحن كلنا معاج وبرسم الخدمه 

وسامحونهى على انقطاعي اليومين الي طافو كنا مشغولين بعزا ناس نعزهم الله يرحم موتانا وموتا المسلمين والله لا يراويكم مكروه في غالي

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الخير ع الناس الحلوين الموجودين 

 ام شيخه  نحنا بخير الغاليه اشحالج انتي وصدقتي اول الاسبوع نشاط لكن اليوم جونا في العين رطوبه 
واعلومي انا اليوم زرعت الجرجير وزرعت لعنبه وسوينا حركتج ام شيخه مع تغير بسيط والعصر بصورها انشاءالله وبعد بعض التعديلات في الحديقه وبعد عندي سح اخلاص غسلته عشان الظهر اجنزه 

 هانزادا  ماشاءالله ع المشتل والافكار الحلوه والله يباركلج في زرعج وتاكلين منه انشاءالله

ام عفرا مرحبا الغاليه اشحالج ويعلها اخر الاحزان انشاءالله

----------


## هانزادا

مبروك ام شيخه للامام دائما انتي قدها حبيبتي 
توني عرفت يالله تستاهلين كل خير 
ام عفرا احسن الله عزاكم واخر الاحزان ان شاء الله

----------


## xouaexo

> حبيباتي مبدعات الزراعه حبيت اخذكن في جوله في حوي بيتي وبين زراعتيه في يوم الخميس والجو ماشاءالله كان روعه الصبح ،،،،،،
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
تحوطت معاج ومتعت ناظري بالخضره والازهار الجميله والتنسيق الرائع 
وانتظر تدخليني داخل اتقهوى محد دخلني 
جان ارد اشرب شاهيي البارد 
مشكوره يا روزه والله يبارك لج ببيتج وعيالج يا رب 
ما اعرف شو سوت ام شيخه بسير اتحوط بالقسم 
زين منه حمدان خلاني انزل موضوعي اليديد

----------


## xouaexo

> صباح الخير 
> 
> سامحوني انقطعت عنكن يومين ما طليت حتى من الفون ظروف عائليه وامراض الشتا 
> صورت لكن مشتلي المتواضع 
> طماط وفلفل وباذنجان 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


روعه وما شاء الله عليج يا هانزادا 
والله يبارك لج بخضارج اليانعه 
واكيد ام شيخه ما بتقصر 
واحلى واكبر وسام لج

----------


## لمعة خرز

مساء الخير السموحه هاليومين اطلع من البيت وارد تعبانه قلت بسلم عليكم عسب مما انقطع ولي رجعه اشوف مواضيعكم

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير 
> حي الله ام منصور صباح النور والسرور
> سامحوني انقطعت عنكن يومين ما طليت حتى من الفون ظروف عائليه وامراض الشتا 
> الله يبعد عنكم الشر ياربي 
> صورت لكن مشتلي المتواضع 
> طماط وفلفل وباذنجان 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن هيه الحين مزارعه نشيطه رقم 1 
> 
> 
> ...





> الف الف مبروك يا ام شيخه والله قدها وانتى الشخص لمناسب للاشراف لقسمنا وكل هالمجهود الي تبذلينه يشهد بهذا وصدق هذا احلى خبر من الصبح ونحن كلنا معاج وبرسم الخدمه 
> الله يبارج فيج فديتج .. يعني افداج لا خلا ولاعدم 
> وسامحونهى على انقطاعي اليومين الي طافو كنا مشغولين بعزا ناس نعزهم الله يرحم موتانا وموتا المسلمين والله لا يراويكم مكروه في غالي
> الله يرحم موتانا وموتا المسلمين ياربي ..ان شاء بتعوضينا خلال الاسبوع .





> صباح الخير ع الناس الحلوين الموجودين 
> اهلن اهلن ام عبدالله 
>  ام شيخه  نحنا بخير الغاليه اشحالج انتي وصدقتي اول الاسبوع نشاط لكن اليوم جونا في العين رطوبه 
> صدقج اليوم عندها هواء بس في رطوبه 
> واعلومي انا اليوم زرعت الجرجير وزرعت لعنبه وسوينا حركتج ام شيخه مع تغير بسيط والعصر بصورها انشاءالله وبعد بعض التعديلات في الحديقه وبعد عندي سح اخلاص غسلته عشان الظهر اجنزه 
>  ما شاء الله عليج نشيطه تبارك الرحمن عيني عليج بارده 
> ذكرتيني بالسح من 4سنين نودي السح المصنع اينظفونه ويعلبونه بغيته حبه حبه يسمونه فردي او مضغوط





> مبروك ام شيخه للامام دائما انتي قدها حبيبتي 
> توني عرفت يالله تستاهلين كل خير 
> الله يبارج فيج فديتج ما تقصرين

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

السلام عليكم 
شو أخبار أحلى مزارعات 
شخبارج مشرفتنا الغاليه أم شيخة 
و ما شاء الله. تبارك الرحمان. الصراحة حديقتج يا متزن روزة تفتح النفس. الله يعطيج القوة 
عقبال الصحراء القاحله اللي عندي 
أنا الحمد لله خلصت رش الذود اللي طلع لي فالداماس. و في انتظار الرمل الزراعي لين الحين ما وصل 
أدعو لي انهم أييبونه باجر إن شاء الله 
اشتعلت شوي بروحي و زرعت الياسمين المتسلق حق الأقواس. و زرعت بعد شجر يطلع ورد أحمر قال لي الخبير الألماني كومار انه يتحمل الملوحة. ما أدري عاد صدق ولا لآ
و باجر إن شاء الله بجوف جان بييبون الرمل عسب ابدأ شغل بحديقة الخضروات

----------


## Bougainvillea

مساء الخير يا حلوات 
اشتقنلكم واااايد و اسمحولي طولت الغيبة كنت مشغولة بالنقل والعيال ما شا الله عليهم ما يخلون الواحد يفضى ....
المهم الحين براويكم استعداداتي

الازهار


الخضار


استعداداتنا
[

]

شو رايكم شطورة صح !!

ان شا الله بوافيكم ب اخر المستجدات عقب ما اخلص زراعة 

احبكم يا مزارعاتي

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

السلام عليكم 
السموحة ييت اسلم ع السريع مشغووووووووووولة والله
مس ام شيخة ترا جهزت كل شي وباجر ان شااااء الله بحط الواجب 
بنات ادعولي اييب درجة واخذ الوسام هههههههههههه

تصبحون على خير عزيزاتي

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> شو أخبار أحلى مزارعات 
> شخبارج مشرفتنا الغاليه أم شيخة 
> بخير الله يعافيج 
> و ما شاء الله. تبارك الرحمان. الصراحة حديقتج يا متزن روزة تفتح النفس. الله يعطيج القوة 
> عقبال الصحراء القاحله اللي عندي 
> أنا الحمد لله خلصت رش الذود اللي طلع لي فالداماس. و في انتظار الرمل الزراعي لين الحين ما وصل 
> أدعو لي انهم أييبونه باجر إن شاء الله 
> ...





> مساء الخير يا حلوات 
> حي الله ام محمد مرحبا الساع نور التجمع عزيزتي 
> اشتقنلكم واااايد و اسمحولي طولت الغيبة كنت مشغولة بالنقل والعيال ما شا الله عليهم ما يخلون الواحد يفضى ....
> المهم الحين براويكم استعداداتي
> من طول الغيبات ياب الغنايم وما شاء الله على الغنايم 
> الله يعينج مسؤوليات لعيال والنقل هب هينه الله يعطيج العافيه .
> 
> الازهار
> 
> ...





> السلام عليكم 
> وعليج السلام يااروى 
> السموحة ييت اسلم ع السريع مشغووووووووووولة والله
> الله يعطيج العافيه .
> مس ام شيخة ترا جهزت كل شي وباجر ان شااااء الله بحط الواجب 
> في انتظارج عزيزتي وخذي وقتج دامنج ما نسيتي الواجب .
> بنات ادعولي اييب درجة واخذ الوسام هههههههههههه
> ان شاء الله تاخذين وسام من الاوسمه اليديده ههههه
> تصبحون على خير عزيزاتي
> وانتي من اهله يااروى

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

*الــــــــــــــف الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك 
يا ام شيخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــه تستاهلين الغاليه*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

هلا بالعاليات 
أم شيخة سألتيني عن البذور. هيه الغاليه زرعتهم فكلاصات. لين الحين أنا زارعة طماط و باذنيان و بقدونس و ريحان. أما باجي البذور أبغي أزرعهن مباشرة فالمشتل( خس و رويد و شبت و بصل ...) 
إنشاء الله ما يتأخرون غني بالرمل لأني أتريا بس متى بيوصل

----------


## um sheikha

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله وحده لاشريك له,,,له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير,,, 
اللهم إني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه وأعوذ بك من شر مابعده

صباح الرضا صباح الورد صباح النور على عيون مزارعاتي




> *الــــــــــــــف الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك 
> يا ام شيخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــه تستاهلين الغاليه* 
> هلا فديتج .. الله يبارج فيج عزيزتي





> هلا بالعاليات 
> أم شيخة سألتيني عن البذور. هيه الغاليه زرعتهم فكلاصات. لين الحين أنا زارعة طماط و باذنيان و بقدونس و ريحان. أما باجي البذور أبغي أزرعهن مباشرة فالمشتل( خس و رويد و شبت و بصل ...) 
> إنشاء الله ما يتأخرون غني بالرمل لأني أتريا بس متى بيوصل
> زين زين ما شاء الله عليج لاتنسين تحطين تقريرج .

----------


## xouaexo

صبحج الله بالنور والسرور يا الغلا 
نحن الحمدلله بخير وعافيه 
عندنا ضباب كثيف واطل على الحديقه من فوق جهة اليلسه اللي زرعناها كاربت 
ومن فوقها الجهنميات كان المنظر روعه خلال الضباب ذكرني في النمسا 
بصوره لكم بيوم ثاني عشان تستمتعون معاي 
ام شيخه الرويد والفجل محصول مره وحده 
ولا مثل البقدونس والكزبره انحشهم وايردون يطلعون

----------


## ميراميره

صباح الخير 

تولهت عليكم ... انشغلت اشوي الاسبوع الماضي وخاطري عندكم 

ان شاء الله انك بخير

----------


## um sheikha

> صبحج الله بالنور والسرور يا الغلا 
> نحن الحمدلله بخير وعافيه 
> حي الله ام جاسم صباح الورد فديتج 
> عندنا ضباب كثيف واطل على الحديقه من فوق جهة اليلسه اللي زرعناها كاربت 
> ومن فوقها الجهنميات كان المنظر روعه خلال الضباب ذكرني في النمسا 
> ما شاء الله نحن عندنا بس هب كثيف زوين انشوف منه 
> بصوره لكم بيوم ثاني عشان تستمتعون معاي 
> يزاج الله خير 
> ام شيخه الرويد والفجل محصول مره وحده 
> ...





> صباح الخير 
> صباح النور والسرور يام ميره 
> تولهت عليكم ... انشغلت اشوي الاسبوع الماضي وخاطري عندكم 
> تولهت عليج العافيه .. يله عوضينا هالاسبوع ان شاء الله .
> ان شاء الله انك بخير
> كلنا والله الحمد بخير ونعمه

----------


## xouaexo

تصويب اللي زرعناه 
بذور رويد وجرجير وليس رويد وفجل

والخس مول ما مبين ولا الباذنجان ولا الفلفل شو السالفه 
بيطلعون تحت الارض ولا محتاجين ماي زياده

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا 
ام شيخه صبحج الله بالنور والسرور وجميع الورود 
ام جاسم يافظايحنا فيج الغاليه ترانا نسييناها القهوه من لعيله وسمحيلنا انشاءالله المره اليايه فالج طيب قهوه وشاي وهريس وخبيص وكيك 
ورده بيضاء الله يسلمج الغاليه وانشاءالله يوصلولج التراب وتزرعين 
ام ميره اشحالج نورتي

----------


## xouaexo

> مساء الخير يا حلوات 
> اشتقنلكم واااايد و اسمحولي طولت الغيبة كنت مشغولة بالنقل والعيال ما شا الله عليهم ما يخلون الواحد يفضى ....
> المهم الحين براويكم استعداداتي
> 
> الازهار
> 
> 
> الخضار
> 
> ...


حيا الله البوقمبيليا الجهنميه 
كدنا ان ننساك 
ننساك دا كلام ننساك يا يسلام اهودا اللي مش ممكن ابداابدا عظمه على عظمه يا ست اموجاسم 

ما شاء الله مستعده تمام والعده ولزوم الامن والسلامه في الحديقه 
ازرعي وعين الله ترعاك 
وفري وقت وازرعي بالتربه او الاصص سيده وعلى بركة الله خلي البساط احمدي

----------


## لمعة خرز

مرحبا مزارعات شحالكم؟؟؟

Bougainvillea

ماشاءا لله شو هالهمة يالله نتريا صور لما بعد الزراعه ^_^ يا حب تجمعنا للصور

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

السلام عليكم
اخيرا بحطلكم صور زراعتي بس للعلم كلها ما اكتملت للحين
شغالين فيها - بعضها للحينة بذور مانبتت كلها وبعضها ماترتب مثل واجة البيت 
زرعت بيتونيا ونجيل بس بعدة مافرش في الارض كلها !
ناوية اييب كم شجرة بعد واعبي الاماكن الفارغة وناوية احط حول الشجر حجار ملون او اخشاب
نفس مامسوية ام حمني الله يذكرها بالخير ..
المهم اخيرا مع الصور ولتعليق تحت كل صورة ....:

بسم الله نبدأ بثمر البطيخ ،،،، اول مرة يثمر معاي بهالحجم ماشاءالله والا المسوم ذاك مانجحت زراعتة !







ليمون واناناس من الموسم اللي طاف ،،، الليمون للحينة ما اثمر والاناناس احس نموة بطيء !



انا مسوية ليمونتين وبينهن مشتل الخضرة ،،،، هاي الليمونة الثانية 



الخيار



الكوسا



ها الله يسلمكن ماعرف شو تسمونة بس بذورة تشبة الفاصوليا ولكن صغيرررررررة واحنا نسمية ( دجر )
بس الشجرة الصغيرونة اللي بروحها هاي يوسفي زرعتها الموسم اللي طاف من البذور



باذنجان بس بعد شتلات صغيرة ماحولتة للأرض الدائمة 



شتلات الباباي ( الفيفايا ) زارعتهن بذور

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

الطماطم



فلفل بارد بس النوع الطويل واللي يمة ها ماعرف بعد شو تسمونة انا نسمية ( مشموم ) يبتة جي من اليمن بس ماشوف فية اي تغير ! حي اهو والا ميت ماقدرت اعرف خخخخخ



ها بعد ماعرف اذا تعرفونة او لا احنا نسمية ( خوع ) ريحتة حلووووووووووة وزهورة نفس البابونج
زرعتة من الزهرة وهم يبتها من اليمن وماشاءالله نبت وناطرتنة شوية يكبر عشان احولة للأرض



هالاربعة احواض فيها اهم شي ( فلافي ) قطوي قبل لايكون قطو عيالي لاني اموت فية
واللي راقد علية ها جرجير يحب يرقد فوقة ! 
وباقي الاحواض فيها ملوخية طالعة بس بعد صغيرة اما الفجل الاحمر ماعرف ليش فشلت زراعتة والحوض الرابع خليتة للكزبرة بس ازرعتها للحينة لاني مالقيت ذورها ..



وايد المشتل بعد يبيلة شغلة وشبكة الري تونا مركبينها انا وريلي وماخلصنا للحين،،،،من انقل كل الشتلات بندفن بيبات الماي وبسوي حواجز عشان الرمل ماينزل للأرض ويتوسخ الحوش


بس تعبت ،، صور الواجهة وجي بحطهن بوقت ثاني ان شاء الله
ها يامس شو رايج فيه مزارعة شطورة والا ...؟

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*شحالكم بناتات وحريمات* 
*فديتكم كلكم* 
*مشتاقة لكم بس.....راسي متروس ويحتاج ترتيب أفكار* 
*صورة من موبايلي التعبان لأول حبة فلفل شيلي*  
**


*زهوري المخملية*

**

*بس بعدني ما حطيتهم في الأحواض*  
**

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

أروى ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان مجهوذج واضح 
الله يبارك لج فزرعج. و عقبالي يارب 
أحلام الماسه أموت على الورد المخملي. انتي زارعتنه بذور ولا شتلات 

الغاليه أم شيخة إشحالج 
طمنينا عليج 
أما عن جديدي بعدني ارتب واليوم زرعت أناناس 
بس الرمل الزراعي حق مشتل الخضروات لين الحين بعدهم ما يابوه. مقهوره والله 
أحس إن أموري كلها هب أوكيه. الحمد لله على كل حال 
و اللي زاد الطين بله إن عيالي كلهم تعبانين ( حرارة وزواع و إسهال ) الله يقومهم بالسلامه غير إن اللاب توب خلاص ما في أمل يتصلح وما فيه غير أتريا لين آخر الشهر عسب اشتري لي واحد يديد.
و هالفترة كلها أرد عليكم بس من البلاك بيري 

أما بخصوص البذور فأنا فرحانه بها وايد 
شكلهم يفرح. وخبرتج قبل اني اشتريت 4 جهنميان ( 2 لونهن أبيض و2 ورديات ) واشتريت 4 بونسيانات و خديت 10 ياسمين متسلق. وفيه شجر يطلع ورد أحمر بعد 10 نسيت شو اسمهن بس أول ما أخذ اللاب توب إن شاء الله بنزل كل الصور. 
وهاي كل علومي لين الحين فديتج يا أحلى مشرفة

----------


## لمعة خرز

أروى ماشاء الله شو هالزين عيبني البطيخ شكله شهي ^_^
وعن القطو ما احب القطط لا وجالس على الجرجير والله لو في بيتي بضربه وبخليه يندم على هاليوم هههههههههههههه نحن في بيتنا نكره القطط مرة قطة كانت في زراعه الوالد عاد الوالد شل الخيزرانه وكل عيال خواتي اليهال ركضو ورا القطوة والله ندمت انها اختارت بيت الوالد ههههههه من يومها ما نشوفها خافت من الجيش المسلح هههههههههههههههههههههههه



احلام الماسه رووعه المخملية عيبتني

----------


## سلرا

صباحكم عسل اخواتى جميعا 

بوقونفيلانور التجم يا هلا ومرحبا تبارك الرحمن ترتيباتج روعه 



متزن روزه الله يبارك لج في بيتج وفي عيالج وحديقتج الجميله 

ام حمنى نور القسم شحالج يا طول الغيبات 


ورده بيضاء متاشوفون شر حبيبتي تغير الجو والكل تعبان لاتحاتين فتره وبتعدي 

لمعه خرز  انا شراتج ما احب القطاوي وتقزز من شعرهن بس لا تضربونهن الله يكفيكم الشر 

احلام الماسه شعور حلو لما تقطف الثمار احلى شعور الصراحه الله يرزقنا واياكم الجنه 


اروى الهاشميه تبارك الله ترتيب وشغل حلو الله يبارك لج 

ام جاسم يا ست الكل يا ملح التجمع شحال حمدان ان شاء الله احسن

ام شيخه ورده التجمع اين انتى يا مشرفتنا العزيزه

وساحونى ان نسيت حد الذاكره الكم عليها شوي

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 

افتقدت اسم ام شيخه الاخضر يعل ايامنا كلها خضرا 


ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
الزراعه تسر النظر وتبهج القلب 
تسلم ايدج يا اروى شغل مرتب وانواع عديده من الخضار 
شو الخوخ اللي ما انعرفه مب نفسه البيتش 
كنت بسال شي ونسيت شو ها رد الخرف المبكر 


حيا الله ابله احلام 
فلفل كيوت وحراق ولذيذ 
شو بتسوين فيه ؟

ورده بيضا 
الله يعينج ويعافي صغاريه ويشفيهم 
عليج بالروب مع الثوم وصفه مجربه من سنين 

حيا الله لميعه 
ممكن اطرشين عصابتكم يرعبون قطاوة البيت 
نحن غاليه ادلعهم واتاكلهم ومسوين تجمع 
واخر تقليعاتها تبا تعلق فواكه على الاشجار 
عشان تطعم الخفافيش 



صبحج الله بالنور والسرور العزيزه سارا 
ازيك والله يعينج على الورطه اللي اتورطي فيها 
سارا انصحج تستعينين بمندوب احلام يوصل شتلات المسابقه 
وانا مسامحتنج ما يحتاج اطرشين لي مع المندوب 
بروحي بيي بيتكم وما بخلي بخاطري شي عادي اخذ كم دوده بعد

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> صبحكم الله بالخير صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
> 
> 
> 
> افتقدت اسم ام شيخه الاخضر يعل ايامنا كلها خضرا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




> صباحكم عسل اخواتى جميعا 
> 
> 
> احلام الماسه شعور حلو لما تقطف الثمار احلى شعور الصراحه الله يرزقنا واياكم الجنه
> 
> *مرحبا سارونه* 
> 
> *هيه صادقة بس وايد من الأشياء الي زرعته تعبانة ؟؟!!*
> 
> ...


 




> أروى ماشاء الله شو هالزين عيبني البطيخ شكله شهي ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> احلام الماسه رووعه المخملية عيبتني


*إنت الأروع* 
*حطيتهم في الأحواض بس ما عيبوني الأحواض البلاستيكية أبغي أسير سوق الجمعة بشتري فخاريات إن شا الله*






> أروى ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان مجهوذج واضح 
> 
> الله يبارك لج فزرعج. و عقبالي يارب 
> 
> أحلام الماسه أموت على الورد المخملي. انتي زارعتنه بذور ولا شتلات 
> 
> *هلا بالوردة العبقة البيضا*
> 
> *أنا زارعتنه شتلات ..لأن هالنوع يبغي له حماية واهتمام شوي في البداية*
> ...


 
*علومكن حلوة وطيبة* 

*وأنعشتوا التجمع بمشاركاتكن*

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكمـ
حي الله بمزارعاتي انا وياكن بس عذرني عندي شغل بخلصه وبدخل 

طرشت للبعض رسايل خاصه والباقي السموحه منكن ما رمت 

هاذي3 شعارات سويتهن الي تحب تاخذ منهن للتوقيع 



.................................................. ......................................


.................................................. ........................................



ام جاسم صندوقج فل طرشيلي صورة توقيعج بدمجه مع الوسام

----------


## لمعة خرز

هلا شحالكم حبايبي...

سلرا لا تحاتين ضرب ما نضرب القطاو بس تهديد (( ابوي علمنا الرفق بالحيوان ))) 


xouaexo


لا لا عصابتنا حصرية لبيت ابوي ^_^ ما نسلفهم لحد

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> الطماطم
> 
> 
> *حلوة وايد تجهيزاتج .. وما شا الله سباقة بالإنتاج الطماطي*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*شطورة 100% يا عسل*

*ربي يوفقج*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخيرا بحطلكم صور زراعتي بس للعلم كلها ما اكتملت للحين
> 
> شغالين فيها - بعضها للحينة بذور مانبتت كلها وبعضها ماترتب مثل واجة البيت 
> 
> زرعت بيتونيا ونجيل بس بعدة مافرش في الارض كلها !
> 
> ناوية اييب كم شجرة بعد واعبي الاماكن الفارغة وناوية احط حول الشجر حجار ملون او اخشاب
> ...





> ليمون واناناس من الموسم اللي طاف ،،، الليمون للحينة ما اثمر والاناناس احس نموة بطيء !
> 
> *الأناناس يتأخر شوي* 
> 
> 
> 
> انا مسوية ليمونتين وبينهن مشتل الخضرة ،،،، هاي الليمونة الثانية  
> 
> 
> ...




*ما شا الله التنافس هالسنة قوي*

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير والاحساس والطيبه مساء الورد بنواعه ع احلى تجمع واحلى صبابيا 

مرحبا بالمزارعه العائده بعد الغيبه الجهنميه  نورتي التجمع
 اروى  ياحافظ عليج وعلى زراعج الله يباركلج فيها لكن القطوه وين تبا
 احلام  اول الغيث قطر ياسلام ع الفلفل 
سارا الله يسلمج الغاليه ويبارك فيج
ام شيخه مشكوره االغاليه

----------


## um sheikha

> مرحبا مزارعات شحالكم؟؟؟
> 
> Bougainvillea
> 
> ماشاءا لله شو هالهمة يالله نتريا صور لما بعد الزراعه ^_^ يا حب تجمعنا للصور
> حي الله لوميعه 
> الهمه من شيم المزارعات .. ههههه اكيد صور عيل كيف بنعرف نتبادل الخبرات يامخبرتنا





> السلام عليكم
> حي الله اروى وعليج السلام 
> اخيرا بحطلكم صور زراعتي بس للعلم كلها ما اكتملت للحين
> شغالين فيها - بعضها للحينة بذور مانبتت كلها وبعضها ماترتب مثل واجة البيت 
> زرعت بيتونيا ونجيل بس بعدة مافرش في الارض كلها !
> انتي كريم واحنا نستاهل 
> ناوية اييب كم شجرة بعد واعبي الاماكن الفارغة وناوية احط حول الشجر حجار ملون او اخشاب
> نفس مامسوية ام حمني الله يذكرها بالخير ..
> موجوده بس معطينها اجازة امومه ما نبا انتعبها 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> الطماطم
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن انتي مسبقه عنا شكلج طماطي ما كبر 
> 
> 
> فلفل بارد بس النوع الطويل واللي يمة ها ماعرف بعد شو تسمونة انا نسمية ( مشموم ) يبتة جي من اليمن بس ماشوف فية اي تغير ! حي اهو والا ميت ماقدرت اعرف خخخخخ
> يمكن بعده حي خليه 
> 
> 
> ها بعد ماعرف اذا تعرفونة او لا احنا نسمية ( خوع ) ريحتة حلووووووووووة وزهورة نفس البابونج
> ...





> *شحالكم بناتات وحريمات*حي الله ام جواهر احنا بخير طاب حالج 
> *فديتكم كلكم* 
> *مشتاقة لكم بس.....راسي متروس ويحتاج ترتيب أفكار*واحنا مشتاقين الله الشاهد بس مخلينج على راحتج من تفضين اكيد بتتواصلين معانا 
> بس هااااا لا طولين الغيبه  
> *صورة من موبايلي التعبان لأول حبة فلفل شيلي* هذا وتعبان وجيه تصويره عيل لو صاحي ههههه 
> يازين الشيلي 
> 
> **
> 
> ...





> أروى ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان مجهوذج واضح 
> الله يبارك لج فزرعج. و عقبالي يارب 
> أحلام الماسه أموت على الورد المخملي. انتي زارعتنه بذور ولا شتلات 
> 
> الغاليه أم شيخة إشحالج 
> طمنينا عليج 
> موجوده فديتج بخير الله يعافيج 
> أما عن جديدي بعدني ارتب واليوم زرعت أناناس 
> بس الرمل الزراعي حق مشتل الخضروات لين الحين بعدهم ما يابوه. مقهوره والله 
> ...





> صباحكم عسل اخواتى جميعا
> صباحج وفل وياسمين ياربي مرحبا ام عفرا 
> ام شيخه ورده التجمع اين انتى يا مشرفتنا العزيزه
> فديتج موجوده وبشوفه ان شاء الله 
> وساحونى ان نسيت حد الذاكره الكم عليها شوي
> ههههه ترا كلنا في الهوا سوى

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حال المزارعات 

ماشاء الله الكل يسلم واجب الاانا في التيني السلامه

احلام ها الورده المخمليه زرعتيها قبل كذا والااول مره انا شفتها في المشتل وخفت ان جونا ما يناسبها وتشبه الى حد ما وردة قرط السيده 

هانزادا ماشاء الله زراعتك رائعه 

اروى مشاء الله على البطيخ شوقتيني ازرعه وبالنسبه لليمون بعده صغير ونصيحه اغرسي حواليها صيخ حديد او اثنين وتشوفين النتيجه والفجل العام طول الموسم وانا احاول ازرعه وكل محاولاتي 

بات بالفشل وكذالك الخس بالتوفيق جميعا

الى اللقاء

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساء الخير والاحساس والطيبه مساء الورد بنواعه ع احلى تجمع واحلى صبابيا 
> 
> 
> 
> مرحبا بالمزارعه العائده بعد الغيبه الجهنميه  نورتي التجمع
> 
>  اروى  ياحافظ عليج وعلى زراعج الله يباركلج فيها لكن القطوه وين تبا
> 
>  احلام  اول الغيث قطر ياسلام ع الفلفل 
> ...


*سلمتي حبيبتي...خليج دوم حوالينا*






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حال المزارعات
> 
> *هلا بخويتنا السعودية*
> 
> *إلا تعالي إنت من أي مدينة يا همس ومن أي فريج وأي زنقة!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله الكل يسلم واجب الاانا في اليتني السلامه
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post35971169

أم شيخة الغالية شوفي هالموضوع  :Smile:  مكانه مب في القسم

----------


## um sheikha

> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post35971169
> 
> أم شيخة الغالية شوفي هالموضوع  مكانه مب في القسم
> حاضرين للطيبين .. نور التجمع طويلة العمر

----------


## همس الازاهير

صباح الخير جمييييعا ازيييكم ام شيخه وكل الحبيبات في تجمعنا

حبيبتي احلام انا من جده ياحبوبه (انت اشتغل ايه عبدو)


ولا تطولين الغيبات تراك يمين ام شيخه الله يسعدها ومثل ماقالت نور التجمع

الله يديم الصحه والعافيه عليك وعلى كل الخوات الحاضر والغائب

حبيباتي شجرة التوت الي عندي كل ورقها مصفر وحات ارجوكم الي عندها اطمني طبيعي  :12 (4):

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم ;
انى اصبحنا منك في 
نعمة // وعافيه // وستر 
فأتمم نعمتك علينا وعافيتك وسترك 
في الدنيا والاخره 

اللهم امين 

صباحكم بدايه جميله وطريج مفتوح وراحه تدوم 
وسعاده تملا أروحكم الطاهره وابتسامه لا تزول 
صباحكم كالماء العذب
يغسل كل ما يعكر صفو ايامكم 

صبكن الله بالنور والسرور عزيزاتي 
شو اليوم الضباب رهييييييب تقولن مدينة الضباب الله يديم علينا هالاجواء الحلوه 

اعلومي لهذا الصباح طيبه ولله الحمد بفضل من الله 
ما فيه جديد يذكر .




> صباح الخير جمييييعا ازيييكم ام شيخه وكل الحبيبات في تجمعنا
> حي الله همس انا بخير وعافيه فديتج شحالج انتي 
> حبيبتي احلام انا من جده ياحبوبه (انت اشتغل ايه عبدو)
> حي الله بهل جده وهل السعوديه كلها 
> ولا تطولين الغيبات تراك يمين ام شيخه الله يسعدها ومثل ماقالت نور التجمع
> ما عليج هي ما تروم على فراقنا ههههه علشان جذيه بترجع بسرعه 
> الله يديم الصحه والعافيه عليك وعلى كل الخوات الحاضر والغائب
> يزاج الله خير 
> حبيباتي شجرة التوت الي عندي كل ورقها مصفر وحات ارجوكم الي عندها اطمني طبيعي 
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صباح الخير و الألوان المزهرة
والقلوب المتفائلة
والأيادي المثمرة 

صباحج شهد أحلى من العسل يا مشرفتنا الغالية
 وعمرج الطويل يا الغلا إن شا الله بطاعة الرحمن




> صباح الخير جمييييعا ازيييكم ام شيخه وكل الحبيبات في تجمعنا
> 
> 
> *ربي يحبب فيج خلقه*
> 
> حبيبتي احلام انا من جده ياحبوبه (انت اشتغل ايه عبدو)
> 
> * والنعم فيج يا همس خير وبركة*
> *لي صويحبات هناك*
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

تقرير
بسيط
سريع
لبعض مستجداتي

البعض يمكن يذكر القوالب الفلينية الي زرعت فيها يعض البذور

هذي بذور الخيار بس الي مضايقني بنات توتا أبسلوتا الي ما خلن لي شي إلا وحفرنه

 
لا حظوا الجذور 

 
 لما شفت إن القوالب إنها قابلة للتحلل حطيتها في التراب مباشرة
وهذي تجربة يديدة لي إن شا الله تنجح

 
وهذا نفس الشي بعد بس المجموعة إلي زرعتها في القوالب السودا




لو تلاحظون ورق الشير على القالب لأنه أنسب مكان يعني فيه ظل شوي خصوصا إن الأيام إلي طافت كانت الشمس حارة شوي وأنا ما سويت بيوت محمية



***

الليليم أو الليلي بلونه الجديد




الفلفل



وهذي الي ما اعرف اسمها حطيتها مؤقت في احواض بلاستيك لين ما اشتري الفخاريات على مدخل الصالة

وسلامتكم

----------


## لمعة خرز

صباح الخير مزارعاتنا...

كيف الحال ان شاء الله بخير...

----------


## um sheikha

> تقرير
> بسيط
> سريع
> لبعض مستجداتي
> 
> يا حي الله بالحامل والمحمول 
> البعض يمكن يذكر القوالب الفلينية الي زرعت فيها يعض البذور
> نعم وانا من البعض هذا 
> 
> ...





> صباح الخير مزارعاتنا...
> صباح النور والسرور يالوميعه 
> كيف الحال ان شاء الله بخير...
> احنا بخير ونعمه فديتج هاااعلومج .

----------


## um sheikha

خواتي يزاكن الله خير 
الرجاء التقيد عند تنزيل موضوع في قسم يرجى مراعاة عدم وجود اسم لمنتدى ثاني على الصور 
قد ما تقدرن اخفن اسم المنتديات لانها تعتبر دعايه في منتدانا 

وإلا بضطر اسفه اني احذف الموضوع من القسم وما اريد اهدر تعبكن خواتي 
يزاكن الله خير ارجو التقيد .

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الانوار والازهار ع الموجودات والمبدعات 

حبيت اعرض عليكن تطورات الزراعه في المشتل 

هذا البقدونس




الخيار 





الشخاخ 


وهذي لعنبه الي عند الغاليه ام شيخه الله يسلمها 








جوله بسيطه في مشتلي المتواضع وفي انتظار باقي المزروعات تطلع

----------


## هانزادا

صبحكم الله بالخير حبيباتي 
عيالي يحبون النعناع رحت الجمعيه اشتريت نعناع وقصيت الاوراق حق الشاي وغرسنا الساق 
اليوم شفت بعضهم لا زال اخضر والباقي عليه العوض ومنه العوض 
اما الياسمين الحمدلله بعده مخضر 
ولدي سالم وايد تعبان عنده التهاب فصدره ومن اعطيه الدوا كله نايم والله اخاف عليه هالولد 
من الالتهابات والربو يارب تشفيه

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الانوار والازهار ع الموجودات والمبدعات 
> اهلن اهلن صباح النور والسرور على ام عبدالله 
> حبيت اعرض عليكن تطورات الزراعه في المشتل 
> انتي كريم واحنا نستاهل 
> هذا البقدونس
> ام عبدالله متأكده انه بقدونس ياختيه شكل ورقته مثل الجرجير مادري اظني جرجير تأكدي .. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> صبحكم الله بالخير حبيباتي 
> حياج الله يام منصور صبحج الله بالنور والسرور ياربي 
> عيالي يحبون النعناع رحت الجمعيه اشتريت نعناع وقصيت الاوراق حق الشاي وغرسنا الساق 
> اليوم شفت بعضهم لا زال اخضر والباقي عليه العوض ومنه العوض
> لازم سبحان الله .. خذه من المشتل شتل مزروعه جاهزه  
> اما الياسمين الحمدلله بعده مخضر 
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
> ولدي سالم وايد تعبان عنده التهاب فصدره ومن اعطيه الدوا كله نايم والله اخاف عليه هالولد 
> من الالتهابات والربو يارب تشفيه
> الله يشفيه ياربي ما يشوف شر اتأكدي ام منصور من الدواء كلمي الدكتور ولا الصيدليه .

----------


## متزن روزه

> صبحكم الله بالخير حبيباتي 
> عيالي يحبون النعناع رحت الجمعيه اشتريت نعناع وقصيت الاوراق حق الشاي وغرسنا الساق 
> اليوم شفت بعضهم لا زال اخضر والباقي عليه العوض ومنه العوض 
> اما الياسمين الحمدلله بعده مخضر 
> ولدي سالم وايد تعبان عنده التهاب فصدره ومن اعطيه الدوا كله نايم والله اخاف عليه هالولد 
> من الالتهابات والربو يارب تشفيه



مرحبا ياام منصور 
عادي النعناع بيبس بس خليه بيخضر والله يسلملج سالم ومايشوف شر اقولج عليج بالحلبه وايد زينه خليه يشرب منها 



مرحبا مرحبا ياام شيخه السموحه الغاليه ع القهوه اترياها تركد وبصبها في الدله (ههههههه)
شككتيني في البقدونس ورحت اطالعه واذكر اني زارعه بقدونس لان الجرجير زرعته متاخر بعده ماطلع 
والله مادري جان مب قاصين علينا التايلندين وحاطينه بالعكس بتريا كمن يوم وبشوف 
وبخصوص الخيار بدون غطا مخلتنه 

ومشكوره الغاليه ع زيارة المشتل والسموحه

----------


## xouaexo

> [CENTER]صباح الانوار والازهار ع الموجودات والمبدعات 
> 
> حبيت اعرض عليكن تطورات الزراعه في المشتل 
> 
> هذا البقدونس
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






استمتعنا وايد بالجوله بين ارجاء مزروعاتك 
ربي يبارك لج فيهم 
وحلو كورنر عنبة ام شيخه 
روزا ما عندج نباتات داخليه انشوفها ونتقهوى بالمره 
بعد اليوم مخليه القهوه داخل 




> صبحكم الله بالخير حبيباتي 
> عيالي يحبون النعناع رحت الجمعيه اشتريت نعناع وقصيت الاوراق حق الشاي وغرسنا الساق 
> اليوم شفت بعضهم لا زال اخضر والباقي عليه العوض ومنه العوض 
> اما الياسمين الحمدلله بعده مخضر 
> ولدي سالم وايد تعبان عنده التهاب فصدره ومن اعطيه الدوا كله نايم والله اخاف عليه هالولد 
> من الالتهابات والربو يارب تشفيه


حيا الله هانزادا 
كلنا انحب النعناع وانا اتعلمت افرزنه عشان الشاي المغربي 
احلى من المجفف 
ولا اتحاتين الياسمين صديق لبيئتنا وجونا 
وربي يشفي ويعافي سالم 
وصج عليج بالحلبه حتى لو ما يبى غريه بالغصب وخليه يتنشقها بعد وايد زينه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> صباح الخير مزارعاتنا...
> 
> 
> 
> كيف الحال ان شاء الله بخير...


 
*الحمد لله بنعمة وفضل من الله*
*عساج بخير*






> خواتي يزاكن الله خير 
> 
> الرجاء التقيد عند تنزيل موضوع في قسم يرجى مراعاة عدم وجود اسم لمنتدى ثاني على الصور 
> 
> قد ما تقدرن اخفن اسم المنتديات لانها تعتبر دعايه في منتدانا 
> 
> 
> 
> وإلا بضطر اسفه اني احذف الموضوع من القسم وما اريد اهدر تعبكن خواتي 
> ...


 


*علم يا أم شيخة تامرين أمر*





> صبحكم الله بالخير حبيباتي 
> 
> عيالي يحبون النعناع رحت الجمعيه اشتريت نعناع وقصيت الاوراق حق الشاي وغرسنا الساق 
> 
> اليوم شفت بعضهم لا زال اخضر والباقي عليه العوض ومنه العوض 
> 
> اما الياسمين الحمدلله بعده مخضر 
> 
> *وايد زين ..يبغي له ماي عاد*
> ...


*عليج بالرقية وفركية بزيت السمسم على صدره وظهره*
*وفي زيت مقري عليه مال الشيخ السدحان متوفر في دبي*

*وربي الشافي المعافي*






> صباح الانوار والازهار ع الموجودات والمبدعات 
> 
> حبيت اعرض عليكن تطورات الزراعه في المشتل  
> هذا البقدونس
> 
> *أهلين أم عبد الله*
> *مممم مثل ما قالت أم شيخة هذا جرجير أو رويد وما يطول يومين ويطلع من تحطين البذور*
> *أما البقدونس يطلع ناعم ويتاخر شوي من اسبوع إلى اسبوعين*
> *والله أعلم*
> ...




*ما شا الله تبارك الرحمن*

*موفقة الغالية*

----------


## xouaexo

هاي صور جولتي في مشاتل ورسان 
وبعد اضفتها لموضوع مشاتل من الدوله 





















ما عرفت انقل صور مشتل ورسان من موضوع مشاتل من الدوله 
السموحه منكم ارجو الاطلاع عليها هناك 
او اخباري بطريقه سهله لنقلها 
لانني ما اقدر انقلها صوره صوره مره ثانيه

----------


## um sheikha

احم احم 

تراه يقولكن الغيره غيره وغيرتنا جدن محموده 

ومنوه قدي بسلم الواجب لكل مزارعاتي الحبيبات 

بدايه براويكن طربوش الملك بتاريخ 8/10 
شوفن اهنيه الورق تعبان خفت عليها زرعتها في حوض اكبر وعطيتها شوية فيتامين وقصيت الورق الي تشوفن كله لانه ما يكبر كمل شهرين



شوفن تبارك الرحمن كيف اتغيرت 





الخيار


الكزبره 



البصل 



الباذنجان نوعين + بذور الفافايه 



جرجير مسبق 



جرجير مع باقي لبذور



ملفوف احمر 



على فكره تراه كل الشتل مغطايه شليت عنها وصورتها 
لي عوده بطلع تركيه تلعب حاشرتني.

----------


## um sheikha

انكمل ياجماعة الخير 

شوفن بذور الباميه دفنهن عامل المزرعه بالرمل الاسود لاني تحيدن شليت الباسكو وتحته رمل اسود 
وقام يشله ويحطه في زاويه الحديقه الذكي المهم ياني الطباخ قالي البنقالي دفن ابذور الباميه 
عاد شو باقول قلت باخذ بذور مره ثانيه وبزرعهن تصدقن اليوم تركيه سايره الزاويه ويابتلي شتله شليت الدنيا قلتلها 
وين دخلتي لقريل ومجعتي الشتل ودتني صوب الشتل وشوفن سبحان الله لقيت الباميه شابه 
جان احبها على راسها هههههه وراضيها بعصير وسندويج 



الفلفل الحار 



تطورات الياسمينه ام ريحه 



عصافير الحب تذكرونهن الي كملن عندي 8 سنين ما شاء الله 
طار واحد فيهن وخفت ليموت الثاني ويبتله 2 بس مسكين طلع كبيرعنهن الاصفر الي تحت فاتلقنه بروحه قاعد 
او يناجر فيهن وهن بولباس طايحات حب ومخليات الشيبه 



المبدع ولي مكمل الجو الحلو رفيق الحبايب الجرس مادري شو يسمونه .. ما تتخيلن شو مسوي برا 
تقولن لحن ينعزف وكل الي ياني استانس عليه .. انصحكن فيه وبشده . 



التوته اللهم لك الحمد والشكر بعد ما قصيت ورقها كله نصه مصفر ونصه محروق مادري ليش 
المهم شمرت عن ذراعي وقرعتها وخليت الورق ليديد الي توه طالع وجلبت الارض تحتها وسمدتها سماد خفيف
هذا الكلام من اسبوعين الله يسلمكن وما شاء الله ردت الروح فيها .



الرمانتين ما شاء الله اثمرن 



حياكن نتقهوى شوفن هذا سح يسمونه نوادر .. وسمحولي عيزتكن من الدواره 




تم بحمد الله ويزاكن الله خير 

مافي داعي اتسون اقتباس بس جان في خاطركن رد 
ردن من دون اقتباس

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير

ام شيخه الغاليه ازرعي ياسمينتك وانت مطمئنه اتحمل الشمس والحراره ماشاءالله زرعتها قبل 15 شهر عباره عن غصن في كل جنب والحين جنب 4 اغصان والثاني 3 اغصان والرابع امس شفته

توكلي على الله وماشاء الله على زراعتك ربي ما يضيع لكم تعب

احلام خيه ما عليك زود وماشاءالله على الواجب بجرب ها لسنه اكرر زراعت الفلفل لاحظت دودة الانفاق عندك على ورق الخيار مو لازم معالجه حتى ما تنتشر اكثر

هانزادا سلامات على ولدك الله يطمنك عليه اختي زرعتي النعناع قبل كذا بنفس الطريقه ونجحت لاني اناازرعها احطها بكاسات ماء اسبوعين ثم انقلها للتربه

روزه ما شاء الله على زراعتك وشدني منظر النخله متشوقها ازرعها وطبعا موسم القلع بعد الحج

وكل سنه زوجي يقول السنه الجايه على قول السوادنه مافي زمن بالتوفيق جميعا يابنياتي  :44 (29):

----------


## ميراميره

مساء الخير خواتي 

الله يبارك لكم في زرعكم ...ما شاءالله بصراحه شفت كم صفحه ... الله يحفظكن روعه

انا السنه عندي تر تيب الحديقه بالورود الدائمه اول شي افكر فيه انا اشتريت ياسمينه

مثل ياسمينة ام شيخه وهمس الازهير وكل ما امررر من صوب الورد وشم ريحتهم ادعي لهن من قلبي 

بصراحه من الورود اللي لازم كل بنات التجمع يتشجعن وحطن منها

والخضار انا السنه مكتفيه بعدد محددود من الشتلات 

مساءكم الله بالخير

ام ميره

----------


## um sheikha

همس هلا الغاليه مساء النور والسرور 
يزاج الله خير ان شاء الله بزرعها وبنزل الصور 

ام ميره 
حياج الله فديتج مساء النور والسرور .
زين يوم ختي منها رهيبه الصراحه من خبرني خالي مسكين سرت ختها ولقيت همس واحلام عندهن 
شدي حيلج ووافينا بالصور بأنتظار ج ان شاء الله .

----------


## um sheikha

إذآ آردتَ شيئآ ۆ رغبتَ بھٓ :
سلّم للھٓ آمرك ♡ , 
ۆ آبتسم ۆ آطمئنَ :
فإن آتآك فھٓو حتمآ ﻟڳ !
ۆ إنَ لم يأتكَ فتأكدَ : 
: منَ آنھٓ لا يُنآسبَك . .

أصبحتم على طاعه الرحمن مزارعاتي العزيزات 
كل اخر اسبوع وانتن بخير 

اليوم كنت بأنتظاره من فتره طووووووويله وسبحان الله ياني وانا حزينه بييته 
بس بتصدقني قلبي عورني وما بجذب ادمعت عني على افراق هاللحظات الجميله والمتعبه والسهر 

شوفن توقيعي وبتعرفن 




* 




*





*





*
كل عام وتركوووش بخير .. تركيه كملة سنتين اليوم 
وسمحلي هالاسبوع 
معزوومين ويك اند البحر .. الصراحه محتاجه هالاجازه .

بدخل اجيك على القسم من فتره لفتره خلال هاليومين 
وان سنحت الفرصه بدخل وبسلم 

ما اوصيكن على التجمع حد يناوب عليه يزاكن الله خير . 

استودعتكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه .

----------


## xouaexo

> إذآ آردتَ شيئآ ۆ رغبتَ بھٓ :
> سلّم للھٓ آمرك ♡ , 
> ۆ آبتسم ۆ آطمئنَ :
> فإن آتآك فھٓو حتمآ ﻟڳ !
> ۆ إنَ لم يأتكَ فتأكدَ : 
> : منَ آنھٓ لا يُنآسبَك . .
> 
> أصبحتم على طاعه الرحمن مزارعاتي العزيزات 
> كل اخر اسبوع وانتن بخير 
> ...



حبيبتي تركوشه كل عام وهي بصحه وسعاده 
ربي يبارك لج في بناتج ويحفظهم ويسلمهم 
وتساهلين شهر اجازه مب بس يومين 
سيري واستمتعي انا واخواتي ما بنقصر بنربش التجمع لكن نبا اوفر تايم 
فديت تركوشه تدرين انني شلت حمدان وضميته لصدري 
بعد سنه وكم يوم بيكون هذا مصيره الفطام الله يقدرني واكمل رضاعته سنين 
فرصه اخواتي يا ريت اتردون للرضاعه الطبيعيه على الاقل اللي ما عندهم دوام 
محد ايقول حليبي مب كفايه والياهل ضعيف 
تراه رزق الياهل من ربه والله ما بيظلمه والصناعي بس شكل ونفخه

----------


## xouaexo

حياكن نتقهوى شوفن هذا سح يسمونه نوادر .. وسمحولي عيزتكن من الدواره 




تم بحمد الله ويزاكن الله خير [/COLOR]

مافي داعي اتسون اقتباس بس جان في خاطركن رد 
ردن من دون اقتباس[/QUOTE] 


يزاج الله خير يا بنت الايواد الفواله يت بوقتها متصوعه ابا قهوه 
شو سميتي التمر نوادر 
اكيد هذا من السعوديه اشحالج يا همسه انت بخير 

ويا حيه الفنيان المعلم بنقطه حمرا عن ايضيع انا احيدهم الفنيان ايحطون بقاعته 
كسر ة عنبر اتشل ريحتها ملة الغسول شل 
ايه كان ايام امهاتنا ويداتنا زين لحقنا على كم سنه منها نتذكرها بالخير 

ما شاء الله على زراعتج وخضرواتج وزهورج ربي ما ايضيع لج تعب فيهم 
شفت شنبات البصل وضحكت يحليله بصلي الحمدلله كم بذره متاخره نجت من ايد الشغالات 
شفتي بذور الباميه اكبر مثال على حب الحياه 
مب لازم اندلع البذور وانقيس لهم درج حرار ةالتربه وملوحتها ومعدل الايض 
سمي بالرحمن وانثري البذور والله يبارك

----------


## xouaexo

[QUOTE=همس الازاهير;35986308]مساء الخير

ام شيخه الغاليه ازرعي ياسمينتك وانت مطمئنه اتحمل الشمس والحراره ماشاءالله زرعتها قبل 15 شهر عباره عن غصن في كل جنب والحين جنب 4 اغصان والثاني 3 اغصان والرابع امس شفته

توكلي على الله وماشاء الله على زراعتك ربي ما يضيع لكم تعب

احلام خيه ما عليك زود وماشاءالله على الواجب بجرب ها لسنه اكرر زراعت الفلفل لاحظت دودة الانفاق عندك على ورق الخيار مو لازم معالجه حتى ما تنتشر اكثر

هانزادا سلامات على ولدك الله يطمنك عليه اختي زرعتي النعناع قبل كذا بنفس الطريقه ونجحت لاني اناازرعها احطها بكاسات ماء اسبوعين ثم انقلها للتربه

روزه ما شاء الله على زراعتك وشدني منظر النخله متشوقها ازرعها وطبعا موسم القلع بعد الحج

وكل سنه زوجي يقول السنه الجايه على قول السوادنه مافي زمن بالتوفيق جميعا يابنياتي  :44 (29): [/ 
QUOTE]



صباحو همسه اشحالج 
مشكوره على العلوم الطيبه 
وبالنسبه للنعناع لما انحطه بالماي ايعفن مع انا انغير له الماي شو الطريقه المثاليه خطوه خطوه 

وان شاء الله تزرعين نخلة احلامج عما قريب 




> مساء الخير خواتي 
> 
> الله يبارك لكم في زرعكم ...ما شاءالله بصراحه شفت كم صفحه ... الله يحفظكن روعه
> 
> انا السنه عندي تر تيب الحديقه بالورود الدائمه اول شي افكر فيه انا اشتريت ياسمينه
> 
> مثل ياسمينة ام شيخه وهمس الازهير وكل ما امررر من صوب الورد وشم ريحتهم ادعي لهن من قلبي 
> 
> بصراحه من الورود اللي لازم كل بنات التجمع يتشجعن وحطن منها
> ...


هلووميرا 
احلى شي الاشجار اللي فيها ازهار دائمه 
ولا توصين على ياسمين همسه انا زرعت منها اثنين وبعدهم صغار جدا 
وما اعرف منو روزا ولا هانزادا زارعه عشر ناويه اتحطم الرقم القياسي 
واعرف سارا عندها من زمان ويمكن احلام اشترت 
هاي اخر اخصائيه 
ومساج الله بالخير والسرور

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير عالتجمع الزين 
متزن تراهن صدقن الخوات هذا رويد مب بقدونس 
احلام وام جاسم مشكورات خواتي الحمدلله الحين سالم صار زين بس البزا زايد عنده لانه اخر العنقود 
يبالي اييب غيره عشان يروح البزا 
ام شيخه اجازه سعيده

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ،،،،،،

 ام شيخه  ماشاءالله ع الزراعه الغاويه الله يباركلج فيها ومشكوره الغاليه ع القهوه والسح ماقصرتي اتحوطنا وتقهوينا واجازه سعيده اه ذكرتيني بالبحر اتولهنا عليه انشاءالله اجازه العيد بنروع بعيا (السلع)

ام جاسم الغاليه ماقصرتي ع المرور لكن انا قصرت معاج في القهوه لكن فالج طيب بتوصلج لين عندج والسموحه 

احلام  تسلمين الغاليه ع المرور وبخصوص الشخاخ تقريبا خذله اسبوعين وانتي ماشاءالله ع زراعتج غاويه ومرتبه 
همس الازاهير وهانزادا  تسلمون ع المرور 
*
حبيت انوه ان الصوره الي حطيتها ع اساس انها بقدونس طلعت هب بقدونس انا الممري عندي مخرف اشويه 
ام شيخه واحلام وهانزادا مثل ماقلتن انه هب بقدونس لكن طلع هب جرجير ولا رويد* 

ياترا منوه بتعرفه


* وكل عام وحبيبتي تركيه بخير والعمر كله انشاءالله والله يخليها ويبارك فيها*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> احم احم 
> 
> 
> 
> تراه يقولكن الغيره غيره وغيرتنا جدن محموده 
> 
> * وأنت الصادقة يا أم شيخة وممتعة بعد*
> 
> ومنوه قدي بسلم الواجب لكل مزارعاتي الحبيبات 
> ...


 
*نحن وراج وين ما تسيرين*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> انكمل ياجماعة الخير 
> 
> 
> 
> شوفن بذور الباميه دفنهن عامل المزرعه بالرمل الاسود لاني تحيدن شليت الباسكو وتحته رمل اسود 
> 
> وقام يشله ويحطه في زاويه الحديقه الذكي المهم ياني الطباخ قالي البنقالي دفن ابذور الباميه 
> 
> عاد شو باقول قلت باخذ بذور مره ثانيه وبزرعهن تصدقن اليوم تركيه سايره الزاويه ويابتلي شتله شليت الدنيا قلتلها 
> ...


*ما يستوي لا زم نقتبس* 
*ربي يوفقج*





> مساء الخير
> 
> 
> 
> ام شيخه الغاليه ازرعي ياسمينتك وانت مطمئنه اتحمل الشمس والحراره ماشاءالله زرعتها قبل 15 شهر عباره عن غصن في كل جنب والحين جنب 4 اغصان والثاني 3 اغصان والرابع امس شفته
> 
> *ممكن درس عملي في زراعة الأغصان لو سمحتي*
> 
> 
> ...


 




> مساء الخير خواتي 
> 
> 
> 
> الله يبارك لكم في زرعكم ...ما شاءالله بصراحه شفت كم صفحه ... الله يحفظكن روعه
> 
> 
> 
> انا السنه عندي تر تيب الحديقه بالورود الدائمه اول شي افكر فيه انا اشتريت ياسمينه
> ...


*ننتظر تسليم الواجب*  :12:

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> إذآ آردتَ شيئآ ۆ رغبتَ بھٓ :
> 
> سلّم للھٓ آمرك ♡ , 
> 
> ۆ آبتسم ۆ آطمئنَ :
> 
> فإن آتآك فھٓو حتمآ ﻟڳ !
> 
> ۆ إنَ لم يأتكَ فتأكدَ : 
> ...





> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*فديتها تركوشه الفرفوشة*
*ربي يحفظها و أختها ويقر اعين والديها*
*والله تحتاجين إجازة من فترة لفترة للتجديد*
*ربي يريح قلبج*







> مساء الخير عالتجمع الزين 
> 
> متزن تراهن صدقن الخوات هذا رويد مب بقدونس 
> 
> احلام وام جاسم مشكورات خواتي الحمدلله الحين سالم صار زين بس البزا زايد عنده لانه اخر العنقود 
> 
> يبالي اييب غيره عشان يروح البزا 
> 
> ام شيخه اجازه سعيده


*الله يرزقج يا رب ما تتمنين و يعافيج وعيالج يا رب*






> مساء الخير ،،،،،،
> 
> 
> 
> احلام  تسلمين الغاليه ع المرور وبخصوص الشخاخ تقريبا خذله اسبوعين وانتي ماشاءالله ع زراعتج غاويه ومرتبه 
> 
> *هذا من ذوقج الغالية*
> *ممم أفكر أقلدكم وأزرع بعد* 
> 
> ...





>

----------


## اتعلم

تكفون الي يدخل يدلني من وين اشتري ارنب الانجورا في الامارات

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح الخير يااخواتي المبدعات اشحالكن،،،،،، 

احب يوم الجمعه ,,, انتظره بامل ,,,, ففيه تمتد شعرة الود بيني وبين من احبهم ,,,,, ارسل لكم دعواتي وحبي 

الخالص لوجه الله,,,,, اللهم احبهم حبآ تمحو به ذنوبهم,,,,, وارضى عنهم وحقق امانيهم ,,,, اللهم آمين

*وطابت جمعتكم بكل خير وبركه* 
مرحبا احلام  بس الاجابه غلط حاولي مره ثانيه
 اختي اتعلم  في العين ممكن تحصلين في محلات الحيوانات الي عند البوادي مول

----------


## um sheikha

جمعه مباركه جمعنا الله واياكم في الجنه برحمته وليس بعملنا 
اللهم ارحمنا رحمه تغنينا بها عمن سواك 
اللهم أمين 

*

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان. الله يبارك فالتجمع وفزرعنا 
يزاج الله ألف خير الغاليه أم شيخة و الله اني كل ما اطلع الحديقة واشتغل أذكرج انتي وباقي وردات التجمع وادعي لكم فظهر الغيب
والله انه ما قام شيء يدخل السرور لقلبي كثر شغلي بالحديقة. ابشركم وصل الرمل وسمدته واليوم العصر إن شاء الله ناوية أمد البيبات وانقل الشتلات 
اكيد بنزل لكم الصور أول ما أخذ لأب توب يديد. إن شاء الله يكون عيدتي هههههههه. 
في تطورات وايد والكل ملاحظ هالشي
الحين بديت أزرع حشيش فالحديقة العودة. ( بروحي) الله يستر من النتائج. 

وما شاء الله كل ما أدخل التجمع واشوف حدائقكم ما شاء الله يزيد فيني الحماس 
فديتكم والله والله لا حرمنا منج يا أم شيخة

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ام جاسم فالك طيب كلها اسبوع او عشر ايام وبنزل موضوع عن النعناع من الالف الى الياء ان شاء الله

روز يا ذوق ما في خيارات ولو اني شاكه انه جرجير

احلام ابشري اعطيك دروس في الاغصان بشرط ما في غياب حبيبتي القصد انها مثل باقي الشجر تتكاثر بنبات فروع جديده

وسلامي للجميع

----------


## اتعلم

> صباح الخير يااخواتي المبدعات اشحالكن،،،،،، 
> 
> احب يوم الجمعه ,,, انتظره بامل ,,,, ففيه تمتد شعرة الود بيني وبين من احبهم ,,,,, ارسل لكم دعواتي وحبي 
> 
> الخالص لوجه الله,,,,, اللهم احبهم حبآ تمحو به ذنوبهم,,,,, وارضى عنهم وحقق امانيهم ,,,, اللهم آمين
> 
> *وطابت جمعتكم بكل خير وبركه* 
> مرحبا احلام  بس الاجابه غلط حاولي مره ثانيه
>  اختي اتعلم  في العين ممكن تحصلين في محلات الحيوانات الي عند البوادي مول


الله جزاك الجنه لكن ماتعرفين احد يبيعهم في دبي او الشارقه

وتكفون يابنات تاكدولي وين ينباعون بلضبط قبل يوم الاربعاء

----------


## متزن روزه

* السلام عليكن ياسيدات التجمع وينكن لاحس ولاخبر معذورات اجازه* 




> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمان. الله يبارك فالتجمع وفزرعنا 
> يزاج الله ألف خير الغاليه أم شيخة و الله اني كل ما اطلع الحديقة واشتغل أذكرج انتي وباقي وردات التجمع وادعي لكم فظهر الغيب
> والله انه ما قام شيء يدخل السرور لقلبي كثر شغلي بالحديقة. ابشركم وصل الرمل وسمدته واليوم العصر إن شاء الله ناوية أمد البيبات وانقل الشتلات 
> اكيد بنزل لكم الصور أول ما أخذ لأب توب يديد. إن شاء الله يكون عيدتي هههههههه. 
> في تطورات وايد والكل ملاحظ هالشي
> الحين بديت أزرع حشيش فالحديقة العودة. ( بروحي) الله يستر من النتائج. 
> 
> وما شاء الله كل ما أدخل التجمع واشوف حدائقكم ما شاء الله يزيد فيني الحماس 
> فديتكم والله والله لا حرمنا منج يا أم شيخة


ورده بيضاء مبروووووك واخير وصل الرمل عيل شدي حيلج ويزاج الله الف خير ماتقصرين ع الدعوه وتستاهلين لاب توب يديد ع النشاط والحماس والله يوفقج




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> 
> 
>  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يااهل السعوديه 
> روز يا ذوق ما في خيارات ولو اني شاكه انه جرجير
> 
> الغاليه همس شكج هب في محله هو قريب من الجرجير لكن مش جرجير ( ههههههه)
> 
> وسلامي للجميع


 الله يسلمج الغاليه

واحسن الله عزاكم في ولي العهد الامير سلطان يااهل السعوديه

----------


## jnon_al9mt

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## um sheikha

خواتنا هل المملكه 
احسن الله عزاكم في ولي العهد الامير سلطان بن عبد العزيز ال سعود 
اللهم ارحمه وغفر له ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد 
واحشره مع النبين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وأموات المسلمين
وألهم أهله الصبر والسلوان.

----------


## اتعلم

خواتي متزن وام شيخه الله يجزاكم خير

الله يغفرله ويرحمه ويجعله بجنات النعيم

فقيده الامير سلطان و مكانه ماحد يملاه

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته 
اشحالكم صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
اكيد تسالون وين اختفيت وام شيخه اتسوي نداءاتها 
اين انت يا ام جاسم الغاليه 
افرحوا انا رديت ولعيونكم انا رديت 
انا كنت في عالمي الممتع الذي لا امل منه 
اندكس معرض التصميم الداخلي 
وسيكون لكم شرف رؤية اول صوره قبل ان تنشر في قسم الديكور 
بتشوفون معاي صور محل صديقتي الايطاليه سنيورا روبرتا واسمه ميزولاونا

----------


## um sheikha

‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ الصبآح حكاية . . .
تخبرنا أَنّ الأمانِي مهما تأجلتّ
سيأتيّ فَجرُها لِ تُشرِق فَ اسَتبشِرُوا وتفاءلوُا. . 
.،
اللهمّ ألبسنآ حلّة الصبر ..
و إرزقنآ آلرضآ بمآ تخبئْہ لنآ ..
و سُق إليّنآ غيومَ خيرٍ ..
فإنك تٌحسن تدبيرَ أمورناَ يآرب ،,<3

‏​يقول ﺂلمثل ﺂلفرنسي ؛ 
{ إبدﺂ صبآحگ بمن تحب ] 
« ليكون صبآحگ گمآ تحب ..

صباح الاماني .. صباح التفائل .. صباح النشاط مزارعات 

يله قوم انفضن عنكن كسل اخر الاسبوع .. ونبتدي اسبوع اخر بمفاجأته الجميله وعلومه الطيبه 

اعلومي لنهايه الاسبوع 
الحمدلله كانت الاجازه مريحه جدن لمة الاهل حلوه وخالي يزاه الله خير 
اصر يوديني رحلة بحريه نتسبح ونشوف الحياه البحريه للاسماك الصغيره والماي باااااااارد 
ولبسني نظارة البحر وبيب التنفس ونزلي تحت اشوف سمج البدح الصغير 
استمتعت بالاجازه لله الحمد .. وصورت الزراعه في بيت البحر خالي ومرت خالي من محبين الزراعه 

تركيه ياويلي عليها التهت مع اليهال بس تيها نوبة صياح الفجر تريد ترضع
وخالتها شلنها ورقدنها 
والبارحه يتها النوبه قبل ما ترقد لين هلكت من الصياح ورقدت والفجر نفس الموال 
الله السمتعان مادري متى بتسلى عنه .

عزيزتي اتعلم 
السموحه منج تراني اتخبرت عن حد يبيع هالنوع من الارانب وما لقيت حد .

ام جاسم 
اقول ما شاء الله وين غطت الحرمه داقه صدرها بالمناوبه على التجمع 
تقرير موفق يام جاسم ومشكوره على هالصور الجميله .

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

الغالية أم شيخه. ما شاء الله تستاهلين حبيبتي 
وان شاء الله عقب الرحلة تكونين جددتي النفسيه عسب تردين لنا بكل حماسج ونشاطج المعهود 
وطبعا الغاليه أم جاسم ما قصرت فغيابج يزاها الله خير

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اهل السعوديه احسن الله عزاكم 
روزه شكله محد بيجاوب على الصوره لان الكل يظن انه اما رويد او جرجير 
بس اذا انت متاكده انه مب رويد فهو الخلينجو ما عرف شو اسمه بالعربيه الفصحى 
بسوي بحث وبرجع اكمل 
للاسف ما حصلتها فجوجل بس تستخدم فالسلطه 
وفيه بعد نبات غيرها اسمه الهندباء

----------


## um sheikha

مساااااااااااااء الخير 

افاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وين ياحلوات اخاف اليوم السبت وانا مادري

ام عبدالله 
سلق مافي غيره اذا هب جرجير او رويد 





> الغالية أم شيخه. ما شاء الله تستاهلين حبيبتي
> فديتج مشكووره يام وليد  
> وان شاء الله عقب الرحلة تكونين جددتي النفسيه عسب تردين لنا بكل حماسج ونشاطج المعهود 
> اكيد رجعنا بنفسيه شبه يديده ههههه
> وطبعا الغاليه أم جاسم ما قصرت فغيابج يزاها الله خير
> لا لا ام جاسم ما قصرت شفت النهار والليل ما شاء الله عيني بارده عليها 
> يله نتريا الصور شوقتينا عقب وصول الرمل .

----------


## um sheikha

مزارعات 

في محل في دبي عدال منطقة البرشاء يبيع احواض مثل هاذي بس هب الدائريه
وهو محل ملابس واثاث اطفال كان الصراحه يونيك في بضاعته غير انه يبيع اغراض للحدائق مثل هالاحواض 




حد يدل منكن هالمحل

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير كيف حال المزارعات ان شاء الله بخير

اخواتي مشكورين الله يرحمه ويرحم جميع اموات المسلمين

ام شيخه وش السالفه وين الناس وين الحريم انا ولله الحمد بذرت بذوري يوم الخميس كان يوم شاق ممتع وسلامتكم ام شيخه ما شفتي جاردن سنتر اااه ليتني ساكنه جنبه

 :Sobhan:

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير كيف حال المزارعات ان شاء الله بخير
> هلا همس مساء الورد 
> اخواتي مشكورين الله يرحمه ويرحم جميع اموات المسلمين
> الله يرحمه ويغفرله 
> ام شيخه وش السالفه وين الناس وين الحريم انا ولله الحمد بذرت بذوري يوم الخميس كان يوم شاق ممتع وسلامتكم ام شيخه ما شفتي جاردن سنتر اااه ليتني ساكنه جنبه
> انا ادري .. مادري وين غطات اليوم شكلهن ما يبن الاجازه تخلص هههههه
> عساج صورتي لنا الشغل 
> لا ماتفته على قولة تركيه .. 
> هههه بشري سرتيله

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير اشحالكن 
 ام شيخه اعلومج عقب البحر اتسبحتي وغصتي ياسلام عيل غدانا باجر عندج بناكل سمج 
ولي ماعرفتنه اخبركن شوه هو ولا اخليه يمكن حد يعرفه بقربلكن هو اكله مفضله عند شخصية كرتونيه اكيد عرفتنه0

 همس الله يسلمج الغاليه وزين زرعتي ياسلام عليج 

انا عن نفسي موجوده لكن الحبيب الاب توب قاعد يستهبل شويه معايه

----------


## xouaexo

> مزارعات 
> 
> في محل في دبي عدال منطقة البرشاء يبيع احواض مثل هاذي بس هب الدائريه
> وهو محل ملابس واثاث اطفال كان الصراحه يونيك في بضاعته غير انه يبيع اغراض للحدائق مثل هالاحواض 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حد يدل منكن هالمحل



هلا ام شيخه 
ابرز محلات الحدايق في البرشا الرويال جاردن وكم محل بنفس منطقته يبيعون اثاث حدايق 
لكن ملابس اطفال بعد اول مره اعرف 

ابشرج ربعنا في دراجون مول نزلوا نفس الحركات وبشكل احلى سيري هناك ولا يردج الا
بوك ابو شيخه

----------


## همس الازاهير

اشوا ردو ثنتين روز خيه انا من اول قلت السبااااانخ وااضحه المهم في جائزه ؟ليتني افتكرتها كان زرعتها لا يوجد متسع

ام شيخه لازم من بكرا يكون في حضور وغياب

----------


## um sheikha

‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​ ” عِندمٱ تشرُق شَمسٌ جَديدھ . . 
» ﺂقترب إلىْ نٱفذتيّۓ 
وَ وَ وَ ﺂتٱمل
" مَع ﺂمنيہ ﻵ تفٱرقنيّۓ | 

^ يَ رَبْ ː 
ٱجعُل يومَيّۓ هذٱ 
' [ ٱجمَل ﻤن ﺂلذيّۓ سَبقہ 
ﺂنا وَ ﺂ حبتيّۓ ` 

صباح الاشراق مزارعاتي العزيزات 

من الصبح متفيقه يالسه اجمع موضوع بنزله لزراعة الخضروات 
لقيته بصدفه في موقع اجنبي 

واحاولت ادخل الا منو يقول يعطيني ان المنتدى ايرور ما اروم ادخل المهم قعدت ايمع المعلومات والصور وقصرت الدوب مع الموضوع وفتح المنتدى





> مساء الخير اشحالكن 
>  ام شيخه اعلومج عقب البحر اتسبحتي وغصتي ياسلام عيل غدانا باجر عندج بناكل سمج 
> حياج الله يام عبدالله البيت بيتج .. شو لبياح يام عبدالله سمين وشحمه نظيييف 
> ولي ماعرفتنه اخبركن شوه هو ولا اخليه يمكن حد يعرفه بقربلكن هو اكله مفضله عند شخصية كرتونيه اكيد عرفتنه0
> ههههه انا قلت سلق ياختيه سلق ولا سبانخ تراه مفيد





> هلا ام شيخه 
> ابرز محلات الحدايق في البرشا الرويال جاردن وكم محل بنفس منطقته يبيعون اثاث حدايق 
> لكن ملابس اطفال بعد اول مره اعرف 
> هذا المحل لقيناه بالصدفه هالكلام يوم كان عمر شيخه 7سنين 
> تحسبته محل لملابس الاطفال كانت ماركه فرنسيه 
> وفاتح في منطقه هب للمحلات كان مثل لستور لكبير 
> دخلت وقالي فوق في اثاث بس شو اثاث رهييب وراقي وافكار غريبه في الاثاث 
> وانا داخله شفت هالاحواض تحسبته شارنهن علشان يعدل مدخل المحل واسألته عنهن قالي هو يبيعهن
> المهم خت كتالوج وبما اني كنت ساكنه في شقه فامستحيل اني اخذ منهن واحتفضت بالكاتلوج بس عاد وين الكاتلوج في كراتين الشقه ومستحيل اجازف وافتح الكراتين حالياً 
> ...





> اشوا ردو ثنتين روز خيه انا من اول قلت السبااااانخ وااضحه المهم في جائزه ؟ليتني افتكرتها كان زرعتها لا يوجد متسع
> همس 
> فالج طيب بسويلج متسع انتظري الموضوع القادم وان شاء الله بيعطيج افكار 
> ام شيخه لازم من بكرا يكون في حضور وغياب
> شورج وهداية الله مافي غير جذيه ياختيه

----------


## xouaexo

ام شيخه ما ضحكني غير دعوت اتفقد ان شاء الله 
تدرين ان هاي دعوه جديمه عندنا الشحوح والحين ما نستخدمها وايد 
للمذكر انقول فقدتو والمؤنث فقدتش ولجمع فقدتهم والدال مخففه جدا والتاء مفتوحه 
الله يخلينا لبعض 
وبلاش محضر الغياب والحضور 
خليهم يستمتعون بالحياه وايغيرون جو 
وهذا ينعكس ايجابا على مشاركتهم في القسم 
دائم ولا كثير منقطع 
السموحه بسير اتغدى في زاروب بناتي عندهم اجازه اليوم 
وبيسيرون ايدلعوني 
راسي بينفجر من ريحة الصبغ

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم شحالكم
ترى يوميا اشئر على المكان خفت من مسالة الغياب
بس سامحوني ماعرف انزل صور

----------


## um sheikha

> ام شيخه ما ضحكني غير دعوت اتفقد ان شاء الله 
> تدرين ان هاي دعوه جديمه عندنا الشحوح والحين ما نستخدمها وايد 
> للمذكر انقول فقدتو والمؤنث فقدتش ولجمع فقدتهم والدال مخففه جدا والتاء مفتوحه 
> الله يخلينا لبعض 
> وبلاش محضر الغياب والحضور 
> خليهم يستمتعون بالحياه وايغيرون جو 
> وهذا ينعكس ايجابا على مشاركتهم في القسم 
> دائم ولا كثير منقطع 
> السموحه بسير اتغدى في زاروب بناتي عندهم اجازه اليوم 
> ...





> السلام عليكم شحالكم
> ترى يوميا اشئر على المكان خفت من مسالة الغياب
> بس سامحوني ماعرف انزل صور
> هلا وعليج السلام والرحمه
> زين زين تراني يالسه اشتغل ع فكرة همس 
> افاااااا ياام نوره .. شاقول عنج ثاني رد في التجمع حاطه موضوع شامل عن كيفية 
> تصغير الصور وعن كيف تحطين اسمج عليهن وكيف تحملينهن 
> يعني احنا عدانا العيب ولا شو تقولين

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ياحلوات التجمع 
ام شيخه تسلمين الغاليه احيدج ماتقصرين عليج بالعافيه
همس شطوره اكيد كنتي اتابعين كرتون باباي وفالج طيب ادللي شوه في خاطرج من العين

----------


## اتعلم

ماقول شي عداك مليون عيب 
بس اختك درويشه كل يوم تعلمني بنتي ونفع يوم انزل بعدين انسى 

وخلاص مليت من كثر مانسى عشان كذا بنتي تقوم بالواجب بس يومها سنه

وترى زراعتي تفشل يعني مجرد متر في متر وحاشره كل اشجار الدنيا فيها

سامحيني يام شيخه وترى انتي مايجي منك قصور عداك العيب 

جزاك الله خير انتي محركتنا عدل ديما ادخل من يوم اصحى من النوم وشوف وش منزلين جديد

ودعي لكم كلكم ماتقصرون

----------


## um sheikha

مآ ٱجْمّل ٱڼ تْسَتيّقظ فيٌ الصَّبَآآحٌ
شّاگرٱ لِرَبـِّگ مُعّترِفآ بَفْضّلِہٌ فَتَقُۆڵ:
[ آلـפـمْدُاللھٌ الذيٌ عَافَانيْ فيٌ جَسّديْ
ۈردَّ عَلَيْ رُۈحِّي ۈأذَنَ ليْ بَذگرہٌ ]
 صّباحَ جَميّل معّطر بذگر اللہ .. 
.. » لٱ إلہ إلٱ اللہ «‏​ صَــبَــاَحَ الــخَــيَــرَ
صباح الرحمه صباح العافيه عليكن ياربي 

اعلومي لذا الصباح 
مثل العاده منقعه في الحديقه مع تركيه انا ازرع وهي ربيع بين رشاشات الماي وورا الدياي 
طبعاً نفسيتها تعبانه من الفطام وصايره دقني وبنقع ومن كم يوم ما اشلها ابوها متكفل بشلها من بعد الدوام 
واختها فديتها ترقدها فليل .. ياويلي من اشلها واحضنها قالتلي عطيني الله المستعان 

ام عبدالله 
حياج الله فديتج 

اتعلم 
حبيبتي انتي 
لو تدرين عني الذاكره ميح ميح ميح الله ييردها بالسلامه 
الحال من بعضه فديتج بس شدي حيلج نبا النك نيم يتغير وبدال اتعلم يصير اعلم 
انا بمشي معاج خطوه خطوه خلي بنوتج فديتج وراها دراسه 

اول شي صغري الصور ومن تخلصين قوليلي ببتدي معاج الخطوه الثانيه 
وتصغير الصور في الموضوع الي خبرتج عنه 

وترياج يامزارعتي المستجده .

----------


## لمعة خرز

مساء الخير ...

شو اخباركم مزارعات؟؟ ان شاء الله بخير..

السموحه انقطعت اسبوع عنكم ... بسبب ظروف نفسية وجسمية كنت امر فيها... والحمد لله على كل حال كنت حامل بدايه الشهر الثاني واجهضت البيبي من بعد انتظار 6 سنوات 

الحمد لله على كل حال قدر الله وما شاء فعل

انتو شو جديدكم بحاول ارجع للصفحات ورا واعرف جديدكم..

وبعد امس رحت ACE وتخبلت على قسم الحديقه عندهم سوالف حلوة...اشتريت شوي شتلات للوالد وزرعتهم له في اصيص ...

----------


## متزن روزه

> مساء الخير ...
>  مرحبا لميعه مساء النور والسرور 
> 
> شو اخباركم مزارعات؟؟ ان شاء الله بخير..
> 
> الحمدلله بخير وسهاله
> 
> السموحه انقطعت اسبوع عنكم ... بسبب ظروف نفسية وجسمية كنت امر فيها... والحمد لله على كل حال كنت حامل بدايه الشهر الثاني واجهضت البيبي من بعد انتظار 6 سنوات 
> 
> ...


 صدقج اقسام الحدائق وين مانروح نتخبل ويستاهل الوالد الله يسلمه

----------


## xouaexo

> مساء الخير ...
> 
> شو اخباركم مزارعات؟؟ ان شاء الله بخير..
> 
> السموحه انقطعت اسبوع عنكم ... بسبب ظروف نفسية وجسمية كنت امر فيها... والحمد لله على كل حال كنت حامل بدايه الشهر الثاني واجهضت البيبي من بعد انتظار 6 سنوات 
> 
> الحمد لله على كل حال قدر الله وما شاء فعل
> 
> انتو شو جديدكم بحاول ارجع للصفحات ورا واعرف جديدكم..
> ...


حبيبتي لميعه 
عورتي قلبي 
ربي يعوض عليج وباذن الله تحملين مره ثانيه ويتم حملج على خير 
عادي مب لازم اتردين بس اتصفحي وتابعي اللي فات 
يساهل شيب التجمع الهديه الحلوه والله يخليكم لبعض يا رب 
اخبارنا الحمدلله يسرج الحال 
شفتي الايس هذا وبعد مصغرين قسم الحدايق كان اكبر 
ومثل ما شفتي يجنن 
انا اشتريت الموزه اللي ورقها مثل المروحه وايد شجره جميله ومتميزه 
واشتريت جهاز للصبغ عن طريق البخ وايد استعماله سهل 
واشتريت طاولة حديقه مع الكراسي والمظله 
بدور صوره جديمه بحطها لكم 
مع ان موقع معلق لكن بحاول 


 


افتر نون تي انجليزي 


 


افتر نون موروكيان تي 


 


وسلامتكم

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير ...
> هلا مساء النور والسرور يام لميعه 
> شو اخباركم مزارعات؟؟ ان شاء الله بخير..
> كلنا بخير وعافيه فديتج 
> 
> السموحه انقطعت اسبوع عنكم ... بسبب ظروف نفسية وجسمية كنت امر فيها... والحمد لله على كل حال كنت حامل بدايه الشهر الثاني واجهضت البيبي من بعد انتظار 6 سنوات 
> لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله .. الحمدلله انج بخير وعافيه وربي بيعوضج ياختيه عوض خير 
> عسى ان تكرهوا شيئاً وهو خيراً لكم 
> 
> ...





> شفتي الايس هذا وبعد مصغرين قسم الحدايق كان اكبر 
> ومثل ما شفتي يجنن 
> انا اشتريت الموزه اللي ورقها مثل المروحه وايد شجره جميله ومتميزه
> ما صورتيها انشوفها  
> واشتريت جهاز للصبغ عن طريق البخ وايد استعماله سهل 
> واشتريت طاولة حديقه مع الكراسي والمظله 
> بدور صوره جديمه بحطها لكم 
> مع ان موقع معلق لكن بحاول 
> 
> ...

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساءالخير جميعا كيف حالكم خواتي 
 
لمعه حمدلله على سلامتك وربي يعوض عليك

ام شيخه حاسه بك وبتركوش يوم فطمت لولو هي تصيح وانا اصيح ابوها يضحك ويقول اسكت البنت والا الام الحين عمرها سنتين و6 شهور ولجلست جنبي ادخل ايدها في صدري واتحسس وكانها اتذكر 

ام جاسم ماشاء الله ع الخضار الله يهنئكم

روز حبيبتي ابي سلامتك 

الحمدلله بعض مزروعاتي طلعوا وفي انتظار الباقي والله يوفق لي ولكم ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## um sheikha

> مساءالخير جميعا كيف حالكم خواتي 
> هلا همس مساء النور والسرور ,, كلنا بخير وسهاله 
> ام شيخه حاسه بك وبتركوش يوم فطمت لولو هي تصيح وانا اصيح ابوها يضحك ويقول اسكت البنت والا الام الحين عمرها سنتين و6 شهور ولجلست جنبي ادخل ايدها في صدري واتحسس وكانها اتذكر 
> ههههه جنج ترمسين عني صيحتني ثلاث تيام ,, ياويلي هلكت والله من الصياح كل ليله ,, وكل صبح تنط في حضني وتقولي ابااا وتأشر ,, كملنا خمس تيام وهي كل يوم تحاول من تصبح لين تمسي على امل وخص قبل ما ترقد بعدنا الله المستعان ويصبرني قلبي امبرا من صياحها
> الحمدلله بعض مزروعاتي طلعوا وفي انتظار الباقي والله يوفق لي ولكم ما يحب ويرضى
> ما شاء الله زين زين عيل بأنتظار الصور .

----------


## um sheikha

صبآح السعاده ، 
ۆ إن لم ٺوجد . . | اخٺلقوهآ ،•
فلآ شيء أجمل من ﺂن نُسعد. 
آنفسنا ! <3

صباكم بنكهة وريحة القهوه الصباحيه <3


••̣̇•̣̇•̤̣̈̇◀ هُمسّہ صَبﺂﺂحِيھُ .. 

‏​ثاّر فَلاحّ عَلىّ صَديقہْ وَ قذَفہْ بِ گلّمہْ جَارحہْ
وَماﺂ ﺂنْ عَاد ﺂلىٌ مَنزلّہ  
وَ هَدﺂت ﺂعَصابہْ ، بـدﺂ يُفگر بِ ﺂتزﺂنْ=-? 
گيفْ خَرجتْ هَذه ﺂلگلّمہْ مَن فمّي..
سّأقوُم وَ ﺂعَتذر لِ صَديقيٌ..(Y)
*بِ ﺂلفعلّ عَاد ﺂلفلاَح ﺂلىٌ صَديقہْ
وَ فيٌ خجَل شَديد قالّ لّہ :. 
ﺂنَـا ﺂسفْ فقدّ خرّجت هَذھُ ﺂلگلّمہ عفُوﺂ منيٌ
ﺂغفرّ ليٌ..
وَ تقبلّ ﺂلصَديق ﺂعِتذﺂرھُ..

.. لگن عَاد ﺂلفلاَح وَنفسُہ مُرّھُ
گيفْ تخَرج مَثل هَذھُ ﺂلگلّمہ منْ فمَہ..

 لمّ يسَترح قلّبہ لمَا فعلّہ..</3 
فَ ﺂلتقىٌ بِ شيخَ ﺂلقريَہ وَ ﺂعترفْ بِما ﺂرتگب
قائلاً لہ :.
ﺂريد ياَ شيخَي ﺂنْ تسَتر
ﺂريد ياَ شيخَي ﺂنْ تسَتريحٌ نفسّي،
فإنيٌ غيرّ مُصدق ﺂنْ هَذھُ ﺂلگلمہْ
خرجتْ منْ فمّي..

 قالّ لہ ﺂلشيخ:.
ﺂنْ ﺂردتْ أنْ تسَتريح ﺂملأ جُعبتگ
بِ ريشّ ﺂلطُيور 
وَ ﺂعبّر عَلىّ گلُ بيوُت ﺂلقرّيہْ
وَضعَ ريشہ ﺂمام گلُ مَنزل

 
فيٌ طَاعہ گاملّہ نفَذ ﺂلفلاَح مَا قيلّ لہ
ثمّ عَاد ﺂلى شيخَہ مَتھُللاً
فقدَ ﺂطاعّ..

 قالّ لہ ﺂلشيخ:.
ﺂلآنْ ﺂذهبْ ﺂجمّع ﺂلرّيش منْ ﺂمام ﺂلأبوﺂب
عَاد ﺂلفَلاح لِ يجمع ﺂلريش
 فَ وُجد ﺂلرياحَ قدّ حملّت ﺂلرّيش
وَ لمْ يجَد ﺂلا ﺂلقليلّ جداً ﺂمام ﺂلأبوﺂبْ
فَ عادٌ حَزيناً.. :Frown: 

 
عَندئذً قالّ لہ ﺂلشيخ:.
گل گلّمہ تنطَق بِھُا ﺂشبہ بِ رِيشہ
تضَعھُا ﺂمام بيتْ ﺂخيگ
مَا ﺂسھُل ﺂن تفعَل هَذﺂ.. 

لّگن ..
مَا ﺂصعبْ ﺂنْ ترّد ﺂلگلّماتْ ﺂلىٌ فمَگ..


‏​

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير والسرور 
اشحالج يا روزا وانتي يا لميعه طمنيننا عليج 
وننتظر صور مزروعاتج يا همسه 
وحيا الله بام التجمع ام شيخه 
نعم الازهار والبوت من ايكيا
تدرين انني مع الصيانه حطيت البوت في غرفة وحده من بناتي 
وانها ما سقتهم اونني تتحراهم زهور صناعيه يا للهول انفضحنا بين العربان 
بنت من بناتي ما اتعرف الطبيعي من الصناعي 
ام شيخه ايكيا فستفال سنتر جنه ستور مليان بضاعه مكدسه وها البوتات 
بالعشرات ومع هذا خفت يخلصون فاشتريت اثنين 
والمكان مب جاهز فما صورت الموزه لكن اتبين شوي في صورة اليلسه

----------


## um sheikha

هلا ام جاسم صبحج الله بنور والسرور
انا لاحظت ان زراعة ايكيا الاند دور ما تتعب حتى لو اعطشت 
وياختيه على كثر سيراتنا لدبي ما في وقت اروحله يختي يباله فاقه واحنا انسير يومين يالله يالله انخلص الي 
ياين علشانه .. بنسير الاسبوع الياي صوب ايكيا انا وتركيه منيه بنشوف شو يابوا شي يديد حق الحديقه وبناخذ اغراض حق بيت ليوا 
بشوفها ما انتبهت .

----------


## لمعة خرز

صباح الورد على الجميع ... واشكر كل وحده دعت لي وواستني ^_^ فديتكم والله

اليوم بنشغل في السوق بسير اتشرى حق ملجة اختي وحق العيد ^_^ 

يالله خصلوا زراعتكم ما تم على العيد شي لاستقبال الضيوف والأهل

هالله هالله بالورود الطبيعيه

----------


## um sheikha

صور صور صور ويااااااحبنا للصور 
صور بقعه تجمع بين اللون الازرق والاخضر 
حياكن شاركني رحلتي البحريه 

اقربن صوب المنامه وشو اخبركن عن هواها شي شي يرد الروح 









الياسمينه ام ريحه قويه .. تارسه البقعه بريحتها تبارك الرحمن 








صباح الخير كل يوم يصبح على البحر ياااااااازين هالصباح 




ما شاء الله البابايه او الفافايه ثاامره تبارك الرحمن 



صورة البحر واحنا متجهين بالطراد للبقعه الي بنتسبح فيها





عيوزي الله يطول بعمرها كانت بانتظارنا وتقهوينا وياها وسولفت علينا وقصرنا الدوب هوياها وعينا من الله خير

نورالتجمع يابنت راشد .



تم بحمد الله ..

----------


## xouaexo

> صور صور صور ويااااااحبنا للصور 
> صور بقعه تجمع بين اللون الازرق والاخضر 
> حياكن شاركني رحلتي البحريه 
> 
> اقربن صوب المنامه وشو اخبركن عن هواها شي شي يرد الروح 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الله يطول عمرها ويخليها لكم بركة البيت بنت راشد 
وايد احب عيايزنا ربي يخليهمم لنا 


ما شاء الله 
مكان خيالي وجميل احب البحر والشاليهات 
ذكرتيني بشاليهننا من هاك اليوم ما سرناه يمكن انسير في العيد 

حلوه زراعتكم ويازين ريحة الياسمين مع نسيم البحر 
متخيله الكشته الحلوه دوم سيروا هناك ولا تقطعون ها العاده 
ميغسي بوكو مون شيغي 

ملاحظه شجر الموز من ايس هارد وير فرة حصاه من الايكيا 
انتي جهزي صيمج واتفركي بابو فاس 
للاسف ها الويك اند بنسير راك ولا كنت بيي صوب الفستفال 
بنستلم الستاير 
والكنب المنجد ونطمن على سير الصيانه وقفناالجزء الثاني 
منها لما بعد العيد 
ما اعرف شو اللي خلاني افتح جبهتين مره وحده

----------


## um sheikha

فديتها ياربي بنت راشد 
اوووووه البحر من خالي سوا البيت يوم شيخه عمرها سنه واحنا نسير مداومين ياليوا والا البحر 
يعني هاذي هب اول مره 
بس انا من حملت وفترة رضاعة تركيه ماسرت معاهم كلنا نتيمع في غرفه وحده انا وخواتي وتركيه طول الليل صياحه فاتميت ماروح .. فديته بيت خالي في الرحله الوحده يشل 3 عوايل غير بيت خالي تخيلي شباب وحريم ويهال الله يبارج ياربي ولا الخدامات بروحهن فريج ... فديته خالي ومرت خالي السيره وياهم ممتعه 

انا فتحت جبهة صيانة بيت ليوا وماخلصت عفانا الله اول ما بدوا الشغل اتندمت يوم شفت بيتي دمار داخلي وخارجي .. كل اسبوع ربيع ليوا وطول لسبوع اروح ادور على المحلات غيرت البيت من الالف الي الياء مره وحده بما انه بيت مزرعه والحبايب اكثار الله يزيدهم 
والعثره عاد التنسيق بين الالوان لكل شي .. وانا من محبين الابيض وتغير بيتي للالوان الاوف وايت والجولد والبني المحمر .. اللهم لك الحمد والشكر هالاسبوع بيخلصون من البيت كله وبيتم تركيب كل شي 
بس بيبقا الاثاث كل مايخلص شي بيوصولونه والباقي بنسوقه شوي شوي لين اجازه الشتاء مالت شيخه ان الله احيانا بنخلص وبرتااااااااااااااح .

----------


## xouaexo

لا اتذكريني بالالوان 
مللت بالصباغ وهو يسوي لي عينات 
لين ما حصلت اللون اللي اباه 
غريب وعجيب وانتيكي وايجنن 
وبعيد عن الكريم والاوف وايت الي طول عمري مقابلتنهم 
وامس الصبح صبغوا الصاله اللي فوق وصالتنا فوقها قبه سماويه كبيره 
المهم اتخبلت على اللون وطول اليوم سايره وراده اتمدح فيه واتغزل بجماله 
لكن ما ادى المغرب وادخل البيت كنت في الحديقه طول العصر 
الا انصدم ظلام وجو غريب مثل الاجواء الرومانسيه في الافلام 
شبيت الثريا السبوت لايت ماشي فايده شويه وبصيح 
خاصه ان الشحي ما شاف اللون الجميل الصبح 
بيشوفه وهو مظلم قلت يا ويلي اكيد بيسفرني راك زين انني سويت صيانه هناك 
وحاولت اعطي مبررات نص السبوت لايت ما يشتغلون يمكن لما ينشف يتفتح 
ما متعودين عليه بعدنا 
الشحي لين الحين ساكت بسير اشتري اقوى سبوت لايت 
لكنه صج جميل وغريب حتى في الليل 
ولا شو رايكم يا صبايا

----------


## um sheikha

> لا اتذكريني بالالوان 
> مللت بالصباغ وهو يسوي لي عينات 
> لين ما حصلت اللون اللي اباه 
> غريب وعجيب وانتيكي وايجنن 
> وبعيد عن الكريم والاوف وايت الي طول عمري مقابلتنهم 
> وامس الصبح صبغوا الصاله اللي فوق وصالتنا فوقها قبه سماويه كبيره 
> المهم اتخبلت على اللون وطول اليوم سايره وراده اتمدح فيه واتغزل بجماله 
> لكن ما ادى المغرب وادخل البيت كنت في الحديقه طول العصر 
> الا انصدم ظلام وجو غريب مثل الاجواء الرومانسيه في الافلام 
> ...

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم 
شحالكن خوياتي عساكن بخير 
انا صباح اليوم حلمت حلم ولا خبرت به حد حلمت اني مطرحه وفالمستشفى وبعدين روحت ايلس فبيت اهلي 
المهم اني يوم دخلت التجمع فسر الحلم على لميعه الله يعوضها بحمل سليم ومعافى يارب 
اخباري لليوم ما شاء الله الطماط كبر شوي والكزبره بعد والرويد والجرجير وزرعنا لومي الدار وبصورها الكن بعدين 
ويا الزيتونه 
ام جاسم الصور جميله جدا
ام شيخه ما شاء الله على بركة البيت بنت راشد الله يخليها الكم ويعطيها الصحه والعافيه ذكرتني بيدتي الله يرحمها

----------


## xouaexo

انا بعد سويت الفلفت او المخملي هو الموضه ها الايام 
لكن المشكله كانت بدرجة اللون 
لكن بعيد الشر عنكم طلعت لنا مشكلة الرمه 
البيبان الخشب مال الميالس والمداخل 
وبروحهم خربوا حساباتنا 
اتخيلوا معالجة الرمه بعشرة الاف 
وتبديل فريمات البيبان المصابه وعددهم خمس ايكلف خمس وعشرين الف 
يعني خمس وثلاثين الف لحاله مستعجله وغير محسوبه 

الحين لازم ااجل تبديل كنب الميلس 
الله ايكون في العون والرحمه زينه

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن ياصديقاتي العزيزات اشحالكن ,,,,
حبيباتي حبيت اتحوط معاكن بين اشجار الليمون الموجوده عندي فالكل يعرف الليمون وفوائده خاصه حق الزجام مع الشاي او العسل اوالينزبيل وانا زارعه عدة انواع من الحمضيات ( ليمون الدار والشخاخ والسفريل والبرتقال و الليمون البناني ( الاصفر )

















وهذا الليمون اهداء من ولديه سلطان حق تجمع حديقتي 


واخيرا قربن اتقهوين والي اتحس عمرها مزجمه بعد كوب شاي بالليمون والسموحه

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا 
 ام جاسم مبروكه الطاوله والتجديدات في البيت يعطيج حافز ويغير من النفسيه لكنه يمتص الميزانيه والله يعينه ابو جاسم اقول الغاليه ماشي افترنون اماراتي (هههههههه)

همس الله يسلمج الغاليه

ام شيخه  شوه ها الصور والمكان الغاوي ياسلام ع البحر اقول وين بيت خالج في اي منطقه 
والله يسلمها بنت راشد هي البركه 

بقيه التجمع وينكن ,,

----------


## xouaexo

> السلام عليكن ياصديقاتي العزيزات اشحالكن ,,,,
> حبيباتي حبيت اتحوط معاكن بين اشجار الليمون الموجوده عندي فالكل يعرف الليمون وفوائده خاصه حق الزجام مع الشاي او العسل اوالينزبيل وانا زارعه عدة انواع من الحمضيات ( ليمون الدار والشخاخ والسفريل والبرتقال و الليمون البناني ( الاصفر )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هلا روزا 
اصبري بغني لج 
حامض حلو يا اللومي يا اللومي 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
حلو اللومي بكافة انواعه وخاصة الشخاخ والايم الصغير 
ومشكور يا سلطان هديه مقبوله ربي يبارك فيك ويحفظك 
وين اعق برقعي 
يا حافظ على الافتر نون تي الاماراتي ويا اللومي 
هيه دوم نباكم جيه اتقهوونا واتشربونا شاهي ولا حتى كركديه 
مب انحوط معاكم ونحن ريقنا ناشف

----------


## متزن روزه

هلا ام جاسم عاد سمحيلنا دوم مقصرين معاج وهاالمره قلت لازم ماننسى القهوه وهاتي برقعج بعلقه في الوميه ترا سلطان صغير عمره 10 سنوات عادي عقي برقعج لاتستحين ومشكوره الغاليه ع الحواطه بين الومي 

ام جاسم اشوف تحت اسم ام خليفه هي القمزيه والاغيرها لاني اشوف الاسم بس مااشوف مشاركات عشان جذيه اتخبرج عنها اشحالها وشوه اعلومها وسلمي عليها اذا تتواصلين معاها

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير يا طيبين

ام شيخه ربي يخلي عيوزتكم احب الحريم الكبار واحب سوالفهم هم البركه وماشاء الله ع بحركم ديرة ابوي ع البحر اروح زياره لعماتي وارد بسرعه اسال عمتي يروحون البحر تقول لا والله غير الفلبنيين

معيدين فيه كل اخر اسبوع يصيدون ويسبحون

يام شيخه ما تخبرتيلي عن البابا تبارك الرحمن مقهوره من الي عندي اخر كلام من اخر مزارع ان الي عندي مذكر ويبيلها مؤنث وشرح لي الفرق بينهم ما دري عن صدقه من كذبه

ام جاسم الله يعينكم ياختي ما دري ليه البيت ما تخلص طلباته وكل شي غلي سوينا 4 ابواب صغار عاديه بعشرين الف بعد الديسكاون

روزه ماشاء الله تبارك الله وربي يخلي لك سلطان تمشينا وتقهوينا كريمه انا زارعه اثنين لومي وخاطري في الليمون الكبار الاصفر كيييف افاتح ابو سمرا 

والى اللقاء

----------


## xouaexo

صباح الخير صبايا التجمع اشحاكم 
ان شاء الله بخير 

شو انسوي يا همس نحن الابواب مال المداخل مسويهم الخمسه بخمسين الف 
من سبع سنين اول ما خططننا البيت من خشب الجوز اغلى واقوى خشب 
لكنه ما قاوم الرمه خلته طحينه زين اتلاحقنا الامر والضرر في الفريمات بس 
لكن لو وصل الابواب جان فريناهم وركبنا بيبان المونيوم ابرك وارخص 

شو رايكم اتشوفون معاي صور حلوه لانني باخذ اجازه سايره اليوم راك 


هاي النبته والبوت من ايكيا 


 



وهاي شجرة موزالمروحه بعدها بيبي ووراها ياسمينة همسه 


 


وهاي نبته غريبه سميتها ام الشعور من مشتل ورسان 


 



مكسرات لزوم الازازه 


 


وها النبته الداخليه من ايس شو الاسبشال فيها 
ان البوت والصحن هاند ميد وهديه من عزيزتي سارا والايد الصغيرونه فديتها 
هي لحمداني يرها وياكل الاوراق او اذا حصل التربه ايكون له عيد 


 







هناك شي ما اتعرفوه عني احب اشتري الكالندر عندي مجموعه كبيره منهم 
وهاي صور من كلندر السنه اشتريتها من المانيا 


 


 


 


 


يكفيني منكم تذكروني بالخير وتدعون لي دعوه طيبه بظهر الغيب 
في امان الله 
اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## متزن روزه

* صباح النور والسرور يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن*  

صباح النور ياام جاسم نحنا بخير يسرج الحال ماشاءالله عليج شوه هذا الزين ورحله موفقه صوب راك الله يحفظج
ويسلمج ويخليلج غاليج وتروحين وترجعين بالسلامه

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

ما شاء 
الصور خبااااااال. أول شيء صور الغاليه أم شيخة ورحلتها. الله يهنيج يا رب طول العمر ويطول بعمر بنت راشد ويحفظها من كل شر 
وأكيد صورج يا أم جاسم أترد الروح. الصراحة شيء خياااال 

إخباري 
شمرت على ساعدي ( شوفو التعبير ههههههههههههه) وتوكلت على الله واشتغلت فحديقتي العودة. 
زرعت حشيش و بونسيانتين. وجهنميتين. وشجرة فتنه. طبعا الحين بكمل أسبوع متواصل. استغل صبح وعصر وبعدني ما خلصت الحديقة كلها. قلت دام إن الميزانيه داون عقب البنا خلني أوفر اجرة الخبراء البرازيليين واشتغل بروحي. النتائج لين الحين شيء خيااااااال. سبحان الله من بديت الزرع أحس اني قاعدة أتحدى نفسي. المهم كل اللي يشوف الحديقة قبل وبعد يقول منو سوالج لأني خططت الحديقة وسويت ممرات وخليت منطقة بالنص رمل لزوم ألعاب اليهال مثل الحدائق العمومية وبسوي فيها عريش بإذن الله . عاد هني أنا اتشقق من الوناسة. تقريبا يبالي 3 أو أربع أيام كراف وإخلص. 
نيي للمشتل زرعت طماط وأول ما ظهرت البراعم الأوليه وأستانست عليها عينكم ما تشوف إلا النور. ييج هذاك السرب من حمام البر و يخلص عليهم ههههههههه. الحين زرعت مرة ثانية والله كريم. بس هالمرة زرعت ياسمين والو فيرا ( صباري اللي أموت فيه ). و ريحان. وشجيرات هايبسكس و بقدونس و باذنيان و باميا و قرع من اللي حجمه كبير 
و أتريا اللاب توب حق عيديتي عسب أبهدلكم صور هههههههه. 
هاه شو رايكم فمزارعتكم. أبيض الويه ولا لآ 
أتريا تشجيعكم

----------


## هانزادا

هلا وغلا بوردتنا الحلوه والنشيطه عيني بارده عليج 
اكيد تبيضين الويه عيل كراف وتشمير عن الساعدين ببلاش 
نتريا الصور نحن نتخبل عالصور

----------


## xouaexo

مشكوره يا القمزيه عيونج الحلوه 
وبالنسبه لبنت عمج هي بخير وسهاله 
لكن قل التواصل ما بينا واستوى اغلبيته مسجات 

ورده بيضااانت فله شمعه منوره 
صراحه ربي يعطيج العافيه 
وامتع اللحظات هي اللي تقضيها بتعديل الحديقه وزرعها بايدج 
باذن الله بتكون حديقتج احلى حديقه في التجمع ممممممممممم يمكن بعد حديقتي 
استمري وعين الله ترعاك ودعواتنا لك بالتوفيك وان شاء الله اتيمعين عيدبه اكثر 
من عيدية يهالج

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

فديتكم والله 
و كل الشكر ل هانزادا و xouaexo. على التشجيع. الله لا خلاني منكم

----------


## متزن روزه

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,
اشحالكن يامبدعات الزراعه ,,,,,
اسأل الله ان يرزقكن فرحة مابعدها حزن وسعادة مابعدها شقاء ورزقا مابعده حاجه وبارك الله لكن في العشرمن ذي الحجه ورزقكن النجاه والقبول انشاء الله 


 وردة بيضاء  ماشاءالله عليج شاده حيلج الله يباركلج في حديقتج واتشوفينا خضراء انشاءالله والى الامام يانشيطه 


حلوات التجمع وينكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خواتي انها (عشر ذي الحجه) بلغكم الله صيامها وقيامها وقبول دعواتهاواجر حسناتها ولا ننسى من دعائنا اختنا الحبيبه احلام ولمعة

اللهم اشفي كل مريض واعطي كل محروم يا رحيم ياكريم

ياهلا يا روز بخير عساك بخير باقي الخوات كيف حالكم واين انتم

----------


## مالها وجود

> مساء الخير ...
> 
> شو اخباركم مزارعات؟؟ ان شاء الله بخير..
> 
> السموحه انقطعت اسبوع عنكم ... بسبب ظروف نفسية وجسمية كنت امر فيها... والحمد لله على كل حال كنت حامل بدايه الشهر الثاني واجهضت البيبي من بعد انتظار 6 سنوات 
> 
> الحمد لله على كل حال قدر الله وما شاء فعل
> 
> انتو شو جديدكم بحاول ارجع للصفحات ورا واعرف جديدكم..
> ...


الله يعوض عليج أختيه بالذريه الصالحة المعافاة

----------


## لمعة خرز

وردة بيضاء


ماشاء الله عليج ,,,, شاده الهمة شطورة ^_^ ونتريا المحاصيل


ام جاسم 


ما شاء الله يعيبني ستايل بيتج...استايل ريفي اجنبي...واستايل لورا اشلي وايد ضبطيه في بيتج وطالع اكثر من روعه...ربي يهنيكم في بيتكم


مالها وجود

مشكورة يا قلبي ما قصرتي والله يعوض كل محروم ومحتاج يا رب

----------


## لمعة خرز

رعاية نبات البوتس " Scindapsus aureus "

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=36120770

----------


## لمعة خرز

زراعة نبات الجهنمية Bougainvillea

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=36120883

----------


## لمعة خرز

طريقه سهلة لتزيين الاصيص ... من قصاصات المجلات

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=36121192

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا 
ماشاءالله عليج يالميعه مامقصره ع المعلومات والله يعطيج العافيه 

والاخوات المبدعات وينهن لاحس ولاخبر وايد الغياب الله يرجعهن بالسلامه 
ام شيخه وييييييييييييييينج

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حال الصبايا

الضاهر ما في غير انا وانت يا روز عسى المانع خير ام شيخه مو عادتها

فكره للاستفاده من العلب الفارغه مثل علب النيدو واستغلال المساحه 





والى اللقاء

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا همس اشحالج الغاليه وشوه اخبارج مثل ماقلتي محد غيرنا في التجمع وكانت لميعه موجوده 
والحلوات ماشاءالله عليهن اكيد مشغولات بتجهيزات العيد 
وماقصرتي ع الفكره المفروض نستغل العلب ونزرع فيهن وكم كثرهن عدنا

----------


## لمعة خرز

همس الازاهير 

فكره حلوة والله مشكورة على الافكار


الغايبين وينهم عسى المانع خير يمكن ملتهين بتجهيزات العيد

----------


## um sheikha

عظيمہٌ تلگ آلنسمآت آلصبآحيہٌ
في تآثيرهآ على آلشهيق 
گيف لا !!
ولهآ من قوله تعآلى [ وآلصّبَحٌ آذآ تَنفّس ] 
صبآحگـم آنفآسً نقيہٌ ،، ياتجمع الخير .

السموحه منكن .. انشغلت هاليومين 
يوم الخميس كان عندي ضيف عزيز على الغدا .. وعقبها توكلنا على الله ويهنا صوب دار الحي 
يومين من بين دبي والشارجه دار راسي المهم انه انجزنا الشغل الي سايرين عسبه لله الحمد والمنه 

وعقبها ابونا يزاه الله خير حجزلي ستون مسااااج كان رهيب ويا في وقته بعد فترة الرضاعه
عشت ساعتين رهيبه هدوء وسكينه واناره خافته وموسيقى هاديه حسيت اني في عالم ثاني 
رجعت لقيت تركيه تركض صوبي ماماتي ماماتي يعني تقولي وين بتروحين عني انا وراج وراج .. بس القطو ما يحب الا خناقه 
بعدني تولهت على حشرتها هههههههه .

هاذي اعلومي .. وماشاء الله اعلومكن طيبه 

دخلت المنتدى ولا اللون تغير حلو ماشاء الله فريحي يناسب لون المنتدى .. باسير اخذ جوله في القسم .

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير 
اشحالكم يا صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
لميعه وهمسه مشكورات على المواضيع ذات الافكار المبدعه 
العزيز روزا اشحالج ووينج يا ورده بيضا وحيا الله وجود 
احلام اين انت واين اروى وطمنينا عليج يا ام حمني 

شو ها العلوم الطيبه يا ام شيخه 
ما شاء الله يايه تصدقين على مولات دبي والشارجه 
وين ها المكان الفنان مال المساج بسير له السنه اليايه 
بعد ما افطم حمداني 

علومي طيبه والحمدلله 
الستاير مخلصه ما عدا غرفتي كنا ناسييها مقفوله 
وباب البلكونه ما مسوي له ستاره اونني ما حسبته وما خذت قياسه 
حركات عشان يزيد السعر مع انه اول واحد قلت له ايقيسه لان عود وكله زجاج 
ونفس الشي ما مركبين مغسلة حمام الماستر تلاعب بالالفاظ انت قلت بتييب الحنفيه 
ونحن مخبريه ان الحنفيه عليه خرابيط ما تنتهي 
ان شاء الله يخلص بيت راك قبل العيد 

بيت الشارجه بعده راسا على عقب 
لكنني انسى كل شي من يستوي العصر اطير للحديقه وما ارد الا العشا 
الرمانه بدت تزهر جلنار 
الشتلات الاربع للشيري توميتو هدية احلام ينتجون على مضض لكنهم لذيذين جدا 
يزاها الله خير 
بدانا ناكل الجرجير والرويد لكن الرويد عليه مثل الشوك الناعم لكن ناكله يعني ناكله 

الشبت بدا يطل براسه والبيليان طلع لكن الخس ما له اثر والسابع نسيت اسمه ما له اثر بعد 

هاي اخباري الحلوه

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ياحلوات التجمع ,,,,,

ومرحبا بالغايبات ,,,,,,
 ام شيخه تستاهلين المساج وصدقج محلات الهدواء والراحه 
 ام جاسم الله يعينج ع التصليحات وعليج بالعافيه الجرجير والرويد 

والبقيه اشحالكن ,,,,,

اعلومي اليوم رحت البوادي مول الناس تشتري للعيد وانا عقب ماخلصت لعيال ومشترياتهم رحت صوب ايس وشتريت اغراض للحديقه ولعيال يعلقون عليه ماما هذا حق العيد 
وبخصوص المشتل فيه تطورات الجرجير طلع والسبانخ كبر وطلع البقدونس والكزبره بس الفلفل بعده ماطلع

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباحكم صباحين صباح الكحل في العين 
صباح يشرح الصدر صباح يوفي الدين 
صباحكم بالعوافي نخلتكم جرت قلوب وخوافي 
حد الحين يصبح يهاله بها الرمسه الحنونه الدافيه 

اشحالكم واعلومكم وصوركم 
انا ما لي بارض اصور شي 
تدرون انني ما جهزت شي للعيد ما عدا حمدان 
محد متفيج لي اللي عنده ابحاثه واس اي يسلمه للجامعه 
وانا ما اقدر اطلع البيت متروس عمال وما فيه بيبان 
صج العيد يوم الاحد ولا اشاعه 

نداء الى لميعه 
موضوعج الجميل عن الجهنميه اعيدي ادراجه لان ممطططططططططططططططووووووووووووووط
وبعدين ام شيخه بتلغي الجديم وبتدمج لج الرود في موضوعج اليديد

----------


## عذايب22

استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## um sheikha

‏​‏​‎​ همســــــه صبـــــآحيه 

عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال:قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
«ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيها أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام - يعني أيام العشر - 
قالوا: يا رسول الله، ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ قال: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ثم لم يرجع من ذلك بشيء» 

دخلت هذه الليلة أيام عشر ذي الحجة، وهي أفضل أيام الدنيا، والعمل الصالح فيها أحب إلى الله تعالى من العمل في غيرهن


صبــــــــآاح الايام الطيبه المباركه

بتصدق من يومين ما ظهرت الحديقه اعديبها يوم الاربعاء عندي عمال يشتغلون بيت يديد للدياي
وسعناه وبنيب دياي هولندي وحمام لاحم للاكل 
وعقب العيد ان شاء بنطلب من ام جواهر الزين كله وبزرع الجديقه بالزهور الموسميه .





> صبحكم الله بالخير 
> هلا وغلا 
> شو ها العلوم الطيبه يا ام شيخه 
> ما شاء الله يايه تصدقين على مولات دبي والشارجه 
> ولا طحتهن الا بس خت حق تركيه من دبي مول لاني عارفه ان رديت بوظبي ما بسير من زحمة شغل بيت ليوا
> وين ها المكان الفنان مال المساج بسير له السنه اليايه 
> بعد ما افطم حمداني 
> العارف لا يعرف احنا اعليمين في دبي والشارجه هب مثل هلها يعني انتي ادلينا في محلات المساج الراقيه في دبي والشارجه ..هههه بدليج في الفندق الي سكنا فيه 
> دليتيه ما يتوه صح بس عندي لج خبر ترا افتتحوا في السوق الي عداله كوفي بستايل لورا اشلي سيريله 
> ...





> مساء الخير ياحلوات التجمع ,,,,,
> هلا وغلا 
> ومرحبا بالغايبات ,,,,,,
> مرحبا فيج يام عبدالله 
>  ام شيخه تستاهلين المساج وصدقج محلات الهدواء والراحه 
> لا تخبرين بعد عقوبة الرضاعه ههههههه نعم اني استاهل 
>  ام جاسم الله يعينج ع التصليحات وعليج بالعافيه الجرجير والرويد 
>  ترومين عليها كلت قبلنا واحنا الي زارعين بدري اثبتت انها مزارعه نشيطه  
> والبقيه اشحالكن ,,,,,
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه يام جاسم 
> صباحكم صباحين صباح الكحل في العين 
> صباح يشرح الصدر صباح يوفي الدين 
> صباحكم بالعوافي نخلتكم جرت قلوب وخوافي 
> حد الحين يصبح يهاله بها الرمسه الحنونه الدافيه 
> ما كد سمعتها هاذي تغرودة هل راس الخيمه 
> اشحالكم واعلومكم وصوركم 
> انا ما لي بارض اصور شي 
> ...





> استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه
> حي الله بعذايب شو هالنك الحلو

----------


## هانزادا

مسااااااااااء الخير 
الحمدلله الكل مشغول بتجهيزات العيد 
بس نحن نطل بين الفتره والثانيه

----------


## um sheikha

> مسااااااااااء الخير 
> الحمدلله الكل مشغول بتجهيزات العيد 
> بس نحن نطل بين الفتره والثانيه
> هلا ام منصور مساء النور والسرور .. ههههه ياختيه شو بنسوي تجهيزات عيد وتجهيزات صيانه الله المستعان 
> يزاج الله خير ماتصريين علوم الزراعه

----------


## هانزادا

هلا وغلا ام شيخه شحالج وشحال تركيه ؟ 
زراعتي علومها زينه الجرجير ببدا اقص منه وباقي الخضروات ما شاء الله طلعت الا الخس ما مبين

----------


## um sheikha

> هلا وغلا ام شيخه شحالج وشحال تركيه ؟ 
> زراعتي علومها زينه الجرجير ببدا اقص منه وباقي الخضروات ما شاء الله طلعت الا الخس ما مبين
> هلا فديتج احنا بخير وسهاله 
> ما شاء الله والله انج مزارعه نشيطه الا انا عيزانه بسير اقص الي كبر من جرجير حتى انا مزارعه نشيطه ههههه
> عاد ايوز الجرجير مع غدانا مسوين خباط تحته مادري شو تسمونه 
> وخباط افرش مصيود يوم السبت .

----------


## xouaexo

ام شيخه موضوع الجهنميه ممطوط سايز الصور وايد كبير 
فقلت للميعه اتنزله مره ثانيه بعد تصغير سايز الصور 
وبعدين انت اتصرفي سوي دمج للردود القديمه مع الموضوع اليديد 
بعدين اخذفي الموضوع الجديم 
لميعه ما بتقدر اتعدله لان مر عليه يوم كامل فلازم اتسوي واحد يديد

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

هلا بالوردات 
إشحالكم 
شو يديد الزراعة 
أم شيخة تستاهلين الوناسه والله يقويج. انزين يوم تدرين بعمرج يايه صوبنا جان خبرتينا. عالاقل نضيفج حتى لو تتقهوين 
انزين. ما قلتي لي رايج الغاليه فاللي سويته فحديقتي. 
صور ما اروم أنزلهن مثل ما خبرتج قبل لأن لأب توبي عطاكم عمره 
إذا حد بيطوع وينزل الصور أنا مستعدة أطرش له الصور عالبيبي. اللي بتطوع تخبرني عسب أطرش لها الكود بين مالي عالخاص ويزاها عني ألف خير

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ع الجميع اشحالكن ,,,,

----------


## um sheikha

> ام شيخه موضوع الجهنميه ممطوط سايز الصور وايد كبير 
> فقلت للميعه اتنزله مره ثانيه بعد تصغير سايز الصور 
> وبعدين انت اتصرفي سوي دمج للردود القديمه مع الموضوع اليديد 
> بعدين اخذفي الموضوع الجديم 
> لميعه ما بتقدر اتعدله لان مر عليه يوم كامل فلازم اتسوي واحد يديد
> ام جاسم انا اروم اعدل على الصور من دون ما تنزل غيره
> بعدين ممنوع الحذف الا اذا كان مخالف للشروط وموضوع لميعه مش مخالف نهائياً 
> بعدين دخلت كذا مره مافيه شي غريبه
> 
> بدخل اتأكد منه مره ثانيه





> هلا بالوردات 
> حي الله وردتنا 
> إشحالكم 
> بخير ربي يسلمج 
> شو يديد الزراعة 
> يقولج شب الجرجير والرويد وكلن كل منه غيري انا الكسلانه بس اليوم كلت منه 
> أم شيخة تستاهلين الوناسه والله يقويج. انزين يوم تدرين بعمرج يايه صوبنا جان خبرتينا. عالاقل نضيفج حتى لو تتقهوين 
> يعني افداج ماتقصرين هالمره كنت مضغوطه مع المواعيد .
> انزين. ما قلتي لي رايج الغاليه فاللي سويته فحديقتي. 
> ...





> مساء الخير ع الجميع اشحالكن ,,,,
> هلا مساء النور والسرور على اعيون ام عبدالله خبرتج قبل انج عزيزه وغاليه 
> هههههه

----------


## um sheikha

ام جاسم الصفحه عاديه جدن مش ممطوطه 

مزارعات 
ادخلن وشوفن هل الصور كبيره وماطه الصفحه والا عاديه .

هذا رابط الموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=992018

يزاكن الله خير المساعده لاهنتن .

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير علومكم اخباركم ياطيبين

ام شيخه الصوره عشره ع عشره عاديه وما فيها شي

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير علومكم اخباركم ياطيبين
> مساء النور والسرور ياهمس 
> علومنا واخبارنا طيبه اعلوم هل المملكه شو الجو عندكم 
> ام شيخه الصوره عشره ع عشره عاديه وما فيها شي
> وانا اشوفها عشره على عشره بنشوف الباقيات شو يقولن يمكن هناك خلل .

----------


## لمعة خرز

هلا شحالكن مزارعات


عن موضوع الجهنميه عندي الصور ما بلاهن شي ... سايزاتهن اوكي ^_^

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

صدق صور الجهنميه عاديات لا هن ممطوطات ولا شي.

----------


## um sheikha

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا إلا الا الله 
الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد

اذكركن خواتي بفضل 
التسبيح والتحميد والتهليل والتكبير والصلاة على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فعن ابن عمر يرفعه: "ما من أيام أعظم ولا أحب إلي الله العمل فيهن من هذه الأيام العشر فأكثروا فيهن من التهليل والتكبير والتحميد".


‏​ﺂﺳﻋد ﭑﻟلـّھ صبﭑحْ ﻣن ﺣﻣد رﺑھ..

ﻋلـۓِ ﭑﻟﻋﻓۆ ۆﭑﻟﻋﭑﻓﯾۃ..
ۆﭑﻟﻋﯾﺷۃ ﭑﻟھﻧﯾۃ ﭑﻟﮘﭑﻓﯾۃ..
ۆﻟﺣظﭑٺ ﭑﻟدﻋﭑء ﭑﻟﺻﭑﻓﯾۃ..

صبﭑحْ ﭑلعفو ۆ ﭑﻟرِﺿﭑ ۆﭑﻟﻋﭑﻓﯾۃ..
ﻟﻟﻗﻟۆب ﭑﻟرﭑﺿﯾۃ..



فاصل ريوق ونواصل  :12 (45):  



‏​November  :13 (3): 


كل شيء في نوفمبر يبدأ بالتغير :
" أوراق الشجر ، البشر ، حتى الحيوانات "
نوفمبر الاستعداد للعام الجديد , والاستعداد للعام الحالي , انهاء الربع الأخير من العام ..
الربع الذي يراهن عليه العالم دائماً ..

الأشجار تبدأ بالغضب , وتتغير , وتسقط أوراقها 
, الماء يبرد , الحشرات والنمل تبدأ بالاستعداد لمرحله المبيت.

في نوفمبر تغيّر السماء طبيعتها 
تكون كريمه بالمطر !  :13 (3): 
الجو يكون أكثر قسسْوه ..

في نوفمبر طعم النوم يختلف
طعم القهوه مميز || ~o) 
رائحه الحطب و [ المعطف الأسود ] ‎​
الجوارب الثقيله , والعطر , وحتى المواعيد !
كل شيء مختلف !!

فاااااااامرحباً بكـ يا November 

تولهنا عليج يام خليفه

----------


## سلرا

الله الله يا ام شيخه تعطرين مسامعنا بكلماتج الحالمه كل صباح الله لا يحرمنا منج وفعلا افتقدنا ام خليفه ولها خليه الله ايسر لها امرها ويفرح قلبها

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير 

ام شيخه عيبتني خاطرتك عن نوفمبر 
فعلا كل شي له طعم اخر في نوفمبر 
حتى الدخون في الشتا اتم ريحته في الغرف 
الشموع المعطره 
الزهور المجففه 
الاكل ريحته وهو حار في الجو البارد غير 

غريبه انا موضوع الجهنميه عندي ماخذ صفحتين 
يومين ورا بعض احاول اشوفه ما اقدر 
بحاول اليوم بعد 

ام خليفه الطيبه الحساسه صاحبة الكلمات العذبه 
لا اعرف سببا لعدم دخولها المنتدى 
لكنها بخير واتقول انها بعد ولهانه عليكم لكن مشاغلها تمنعها من المشاركه 

اضحكوا مع شغالتي امس قلت لها ييبي لنا رويد وجرجير فرش ناكله على العشا 
الجرجير اوكي لكن الرويد شكله غريب اتقول انا قطعت الكبار قبل لايخربوا 
يخرب بيتها على قولة المصاروه 
اقطع شوي من الورقه ياربي طعمه غير مب معقول خلال يومين استوى غير صالح للاكل 
ادقق فيه يا للهول انه ليس رويد بل باذنجان اوراق الباذنجان تشبه اوراق الرويد لكن اكبر
وامتن وهكذا ربما قضي على محصول الباذنجان كما قضي على البصل لاننا حسبناه حشيش 
فتلاحقوا على عماركم لا اتحشون الرويد الا بعد ما تتاكدون من بصمته الوراثيه لانه يشبه 
البيليان

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
وش ذا الغزل يام شيخه لايغار ابو العيار
ام جاسم تعيشي وتاكلي ورق الطماطم

----------


## um sheikha

ياجماعة الخير ان شاء الله بأذن الله في القريب العاجل 
بينحط شعار يديد في القسم 
الا وهو ( موضوع متميز ) 

واتمنى المشاركه بمواضيع متميزه بمجهود شخصي
والتميز ليس بالشي الكبير 
التميز بفكره بسيطه او بعمل ايضاً بسيط 
بس قيمته المعنويه هي التي تجعله متميز عن سواه .. 

وعلى فكره 
معظم المتميزين ما يعرفون عمارهم انهم متميزين ويتمون في تواصل مستمر مع التميز
اتمنى انكن فهمتن المغزى من التميز .







> الله الله يا ام شيخه تعطرين مسامعنا بكلماتج الحالمه كل صباح الله لا يحرمنا منج وفعلا افتقدنا ام خليفه ولها خليه الله ايسر لها امرها ويفرح قلبها
> افاااااااااا عليج منو عندي غيركم ادلعه اممممممممم عندي 3 بس مااعليه 
> اذا مادلعتكم ادلع منوه يعني في المنتدى .





> صبحكم الله بالخير 
> صبحج الله بالنور والسرور 
> ام شيخه عيبتني خاطرتك عن نوفمبر 
> فعلا كل شي له طعم اخر في نوفمبر 
> حتى الدخون في الشتا اتم ريحته في الغرف 
> الشموع المعطره 
> الزهور المجففه 
> الاكل ريحته وهو حار في الجو البارد غير 
> قلبي فز ذكرتيني بأيام الشتاء واحنا في بيت الشعر من فجر الله انا وبوشيخه 
> ...





> السلام عليكم
> اهلن اهلن اهلن بأتعلم 
> وش ذا الغزل يام شيخه لايغار ابو العيار
> افااااااااااااا عليج هذا البج بوس له الجسم العود ما عليج انتي ههههه 
> ام جاسم تعيشي وتاكلي ورق الطماطم
> ههههههههههههه ذبحتني من الضحك لا يالسه اتخيل بعد وهي تاكل بثقه ههههههههههه من قريت ردها وانا اضحك اااخ ياقلبي

----------


## xouaexo

اضحك الله سنكم جميعا 
الحياه تجارب واذا انا غلطت انقل خبرتي لغيري عشان ما يطيح بنفس الغلطه 
الحين منو ياكد لي معلومة احلام ان ورق الفلفل شكله مثل الدمعه العوده 
وغاليه تسال شو نوع الفلفل اللي زرعته بارد ولا حار خاصة ان البذور متشابهه 
وعادي الخس ما طلع لين الحين 

وحلوه فكرة المواضيع المتميزه

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته صباح الخير

ام شيخه فعلا البارح كان الجو شئ غريب خرجت الحوش الساعه الواحده والنصف وجلست حتى الثالثه طفيت كل الانوار النجوم كانت ساطعه بطريقه ملفته ومفرحه فرشت في المنتصف وتسطحت ع قول

السورين وجلسنا نتأمل السماء مع الاحاديث الجميله انا وبناتي

ام جاسم الله لايحرمنا من سوالفك الحلوه واضحك الله سنك في الاخر كله خضراءحبيبتي

----------


## um sheikha

مبروووك لــ سلرا
موضوعج مسابقات ومعلومات زراعيه نال وسام 
( موضوع متميز )

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلااااااااااااااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااااااااااااااااااااااااته

شحالكم بنوتات التجمع

أشكر كل من سأل عني صوتا أو علنا أو كتابة أو حتى سرا

والله وحشتوني

سامحوني على التقصير وخصوصا مشرفتنا الغالية أم شيخة

ظروف أجبرتني ما أشارك .... وحاليا أنا داخلة دورة مدتها شهرين ماخذه أغلب وقتي

بالإضافة إني سويت "أكسيدنت" بس الحمد لله في الحديد مب في البشر

إن شا الله فترة وتعدي

دعواتكم الطيبة

----------


## xouaexo

> السلااااااااااااااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااااااااااااااااااااااااته
> 
> شحالكم بنوتات التجمع
> 
> أشكر كل من سأل عني صوتا أو علنا أو كتابة أو حتى سرا
> 
> والله وحشتوني
> 
> سامحوني على التقصير وخصوصا مشرفتنا الغالية أم شيخة
> ...



تساهلين السلامه وما اتشوفين شر يا احلام 
والله يعوض عليج في سيارتج 
خذي راحتج لكن كل شوي طلي علينا ما نصبر عنج يا الغلا

----------


## همس الازاهير

الحمد لله على السلامه يا حلام في الحديد ولا فيك ان شاء الله دائما سلامات(تفكرين في ابو جواهر)

المهم لا طولين الغيبه فديتك

----------


## um sheikha

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا إلا الا الله 
الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد


أَصْـبَحْنا وَأَصْـبَحَ المُـلْكُ لله وَالحَمدُ لله ،
لا إلهَ إلاّ اللّهُ وَحدَهُ لا شَريكَ لهُ، لهُ المُـلكُ ولهُ الحَمْـد، وهُوَ على كلّ شَيءٍ قدير ، 
رَبِّي أسْـأَلُـكَ خَـيرَ ما في هـذا اليوم وَخَـيرَ ما بَعْـدَه ، وَأَعـوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَـرِّ هـذا اليوم وَشَرِّ ما بَعْـدَه، 
رَبِّي أَعـوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْكَسَـلِ وَسـوءِ الْكِـبَر ، رَبِّ أَعـوذ ُبِكَ مِنْ عَـذابٍ في النّـارِ وَعَـذابٍ في القَـبْر.

الصّباح :
هو - بدايہ = / ♥
فَ لِنجعلھُاآ ( بدايہ مُبتسمہ 
رغمّ كل الظروُف ..
وَ الاحدآآث )
Ğ , м̵̵σяйϊйğ ~o) ~

احلاااام ماتشوفين شر في الحديد ولا فيج دفاعة بلا ياربي 
عاد هب دوره الي خذتج عنا كرهتها .. ياختيه تولهنا عليج وعلى مشاركاتج وزراعتج شو اخبارها 
لاتطولين ودخلي كل ما سنحت الفرصه .

اروى وينج ما من شر .. عسى المانع خير .

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,,,

اسعد الله ايامكن ياحلوات ومبدعات التجمع اشحالكن ,,,,,
 ام شيخه ياسلام عليج وعلى الكلام الحلو ويازين الشتاء في بلادنا ,, اليوم الجو عدنا في العين عجيب ماشاءالله من الصبح سحاب وغيوم

 احلام  الحمد لله ع سلامج وماتشوفين شر انشاءالله وانتبهي الغاليه ع عمرج
سارا تستاهلين التميز يا متميزه

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامبدعات التجمع ,, بعرض عليكن تطورات مشتليه 































والى اللقاء في تطورات المشتل 3,,,,,,,

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الخير والاحساس والطيبه .. مساءاً ما يليق الا بأحبابي .
ام عبدالله 
اليوم بعد عندنا الجو غيم والحين شو البراد في الحديقه اسميه جرس الهوا الي معلقتنه يدق دق 
ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن معظم مزروعاتج نفس مزروعاتي والخيار كبر خيارج 
يزاج الله خير ونستينا بالصور الزينه قبل العيد 
ونتريا البارت الثالث ان شاء الله .. ان الله جعلنا من الحيين .

انا ودي اصور بس ما عندي وقت ورايه تجهيزات بنسير انعيد في ليوا عند شيابنا .

----------


## لمعة خرز

ام شيخة مشكورة على الجهود في القسم ^_^ والله يعطيج العافيه

سلرا مبروك على الوسام اليديد للموضوع المميز

احلام الماسه ما تشوفين شر

متزن روزة ما شاء الله ان شاء الله نشوف صور الحصاد ^_^


السموحه دخلت على السريع قلت بسلم عليكم والله مشغوله هالايام بملجه اختي والتجهيزات انا اوصلها كل مكان وفوق ها العيد على الابواب

----------


## روضة الأمارات

وااااو حلوة مرة حديقتج ^^ 
ما شاء الله انا يديدة بس قديمة متاااااابعة بصمت من زمان بس قلت لازم اقتحم المكان خخخخ
انا واحدة متولعة بشي اسمة زراعة بس لاسف البيت كلة باااااسكو فاطريت اني احفر كم حفرة بس ومكان في البيت ماقدرة اشيل الباسكو مالة فقمت اعدل مكان بالطابوق وترستة رمل وعدلتة وزرعتة 
والتبعة طريقة الري بالغمر يعني ايااام اول خخخخ جربت طريقة النافورة الي ينحط فكل حوض ماضبط لان الماي مايطلع متساوي فرديت عطريقة ايام اول خخخخ
المهم وزارعة فاصيص ورووود وهذا الي يحبونة هلي الورود احب اسوي حركات بالاصيص واتلورود الي فية يعني ملا اسوي دوار في نص الحوش خخخخخخ بس يطلع اسبيشل واهم واحلى ورود البتونيا 
فحبيت اخبركم عن تجربتي في اختيار الورود احلى ورود للزينة اهي البتووووونيا وبجدارة لا وتقدرون تمزجون الالوان وبجدارة 
ابي اوريكم صور حديقتي الصغيرونة بس الاخت ثور بالتنزيل الصور بصور الصور وبخلي اختي تنزلهن لي زارعة صنوف وااايدة ^^ وفي شي سبرايس زارعتنة بوريكم بعد شهر او شهرين بتحبوووووونة وايد انتظروني

----------


## روضة الأمارات

اختي متزن روزه في الصور مبين وايد حشيش طالع عدال الزراعة لازم تشيلينة علشان ماياثر على الزرع مالج ^^
بنات بسألكن حد مجرب يزرع بباية في البيت يعني حد زرع
يبت بباية فصدمني الريال يقولي لا زم يكون بباييتين ذكر وانثى لازم يتلقح فمايصير ازرع وحدة
ولازم تغطينهن من اشعت الشمس مدة سنة مويعني نسكرة لا نلف حولة خيش او سعف نخل لين سنة الشجرة تتحمل بعدين نفكه عنها احب شكل البباية تحسسج بهاواي خخخخ
في معلومة عن الشجر ضروريه يمكن حد غافل عنها شراتي 
تخص الشجر الملقح شرات الليمون البرتقال والسنترة تعرفون يكون تحت الشجرة خطوط الي فيها حد التلقيح اذا ظهر من تحت المكان الملقح لازم تقصونة ولا بيخرب على الشجرة لانة الي بيطلع بيكون من الاصل يعني مو ملقح فماراح يثمر وياخر الاثمار ويخرب عليها انتبهو تراني توني منتبهة ان الثلاث الي ذكرتهم فوق طلعن منتحت وحليلي انطر متى يثمر وااخرتها ...... 
اهم شي تنبهو 
اي معلومة تخص الزرع بحطه لكم تستفيدون ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## um sheikha

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا إلا الا الله 
الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد

صوم يوم عرفة 
فقد اخرج مسلم واحمد وابو داوو د وابن ماجه عن ابي قتادة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «صوم يوم عرفة يُكفِّرُ سنتين ماضية و مستقبلة و صوم يوم عاشوراءَ يكفر سنةً ماضية.» وفي لفظ: «احتسب على الله ان يكفر السنة التي قبله و السنة التي بعده.»

أنفثوا صباح البؤس يساركم ثلاثًا . .
وأبدؤوا من جديد 
فنحن نحمل ديانة السعادة 
نضمر في دواخلنا يقينًا يخفف علينا 
المصائب والأقدار . .
نؤمن بكل الأشياء الجميلة , ونتفاءل بالقادم أفضل ♡ !

صبّآحكم خيرٌ يآربي

----------


## سلرا

صباحكم معطر بتكبيرات وتهليلات الحجاج الله يسهل لهم امورهم ويتقبل منهم 

اخواتى الغاليات 
متزن ام عبدالله الله يبارك فيج غناتى ام شيخه دايما هيه الدافع والحافز الي يخلينا نستمر بالعطاء وانتوا تستاهلون اكثر 
ام شيخه ورده التجمع نافذتنا الى العالم الاخضر الجميل 
همس الازاهير دائما افكارج متجدده وعمليه تبارك الرحمن 
لمعه انا اموت على الديكوباج فعلا هذا فن راقي وواسع الافق 
ام جاسم فرفوشه التجمع يمدحونه ورق الباذنجان بس كيف راحت عليج ياام القاسم هههه
باقي الاخوات اسعدتم صباحا وعيدكم مبارك مقدما

----------


## um sheikha

> وااااو حلوة مرة حديقتج ^^ 
> ما شاء الله انا يديدة بس قديمة متاااااابعة بصمت من زمان بس قلت لازم اقتحم المكان خخخخ
> حياج الله عزيزتي نور التجمع بعد الاقتحام 
> انا واحدة متولعة بشي اسمة زراعة بس لاسف البيت كلة باااااسكو فاطريت اني احفر كم حفرة بس ومكان في البيت ماقدرة اشيل الباسكو مالة فقمت اعدل مكان بالطابوق وترستة رمل وعدلتة وزرعتة 
> والتبعة طريقة الري بالغمر يعني ايااام اول خخخخ جربت طريقة النافورة الي ينحط فكل حوض ماضبط لان الماي مايطلع متساوي فرديت عطريقة ايام اول خخخخ
> ما شاء الله عليج .. انا البيت كله باسكو بس جلعته وزرعت كل شي حشيش وكذا متسلقه وجهنميه 
> المهم وزارعة فاصيص ورووود وهذا الي يحبونة هلي الورود احب اسوي حركات بالاصيص واتلورود الي فية يعني ملا اسوي دوار في نص الحوش خخخخخخ بس يطلع اسبيشل واهم واحلى ورود البتونيا 
> فحبيت اخبركم عن تجربتي في اختيار الورود احلى ورود للزينة اهي البتووووونيا وبجدارة لا وتقدرون تمزجون الالوان وبجدارة 
> شوقتينا نبا صور صور صور 
> ...


+++ كيفية تصغير الصور والكتابة عليها وتحميلها +++
اضغطي هنا




> اختي متزن روزه في الصور مبين وايد حشيش طالع عدال الزراعة لازم تشيلينة علشان ماياثر على الزرع مالج ^^
>  انا عندي جذيه في المشتل كل اسبوع اشله بس ما شاء الله عليه سريع النمو 
> بنات بسألكن حد مجرب يزرع بباية في البيت يعني حد زرع
> عند خالي زارع وحده في البحر 
> يبت بباية فصدمني الريال يقولي لا زم يكون بباييتين ذكر وانثى لازم يتلقح فمايصير ازرع وحدة
> ولازم تغطينهن من اشعت الشمس مدة سنة مويعني نسكرة لا نلف حولة خيش او سعف نخل لين سنة الشجرة تتحمل بعدين نفكه عنها احب شكل البباية تحسسج بهاواي خخخخ
> شوفي سبحان الله معظم شيريه احوط عليهن بجريل اخضر فتره لين تقوى لشيره واشل عنها 
> بالنسبه لموضوع البابايا بتخبرلج خالي ومن يخبرني بكتبلج الرد 
> في معلومة عن الشجر ضروريه يمكن حد غافل عنها شراتي 
> ...

----------


## am.w

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
شحالكن صبايا انا وايد احب الزراعه .. واقرا تجاربكن وتحمست وشديت الهمه
وحرثت الارض وحطيت السماد ههههههه وخليته كم يوم وقسمت الارض وعاد بخبركن اشو زرعت
سلمكن الله زرعت جرجير وبقدونس وكزبره وهاى بخبركن قصتها وطريقه زراعتها اونى عاد
واشو بعد هيه زرعت بصل وذره واتريا شتل الطماط من مزرعه اخويه لانى خليت له مكان 
ما شاء الله عليه وحاليا طلع الجرجير .. يوم افضى بصوره لكن 
سلمكن الله انا كل مره ازرع الكزبره ما تطلع وهاى المره سألت الريال 
الى اشتريت عنده يعنى مهندس زراعى قلتله ليش يوم ازرع الكزبره ما تطلع اشو السر هههه
قالي هاتى قماش وحطى فيه بذور الكزبره وربطيه وخليه يوم كامل داخل كوب فيه 
ماء وثانى يوم نشفيه وحطيه فى صحن وخليه ينشف وبعدين زرعيه وطبقت 
كلامه وجارى الانتظار هههههه اشو رايكن انفع اكون مزارعه فاشله اقصد ناجحه ههههههه ولا اشو وابا اكون معاكن هل تقبلنى ناخذ ونعطى بعض خبرات عن الزراعه امحق خبره توج زارعه تريي لين يطلع وسلامتكن

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
> وعليج السلام والرحمن عزيزتي 
> شحالكن صبايا انا وايد احب الزراعه .. واقرا تجاربكن وتحمست وشديت الهمه
> بخير الله يسلمج ياربي حياج الله امبينا 
> وحرثت الارض وحطيت السماد ههههههه وخليته كم يوم وقسمت الارض وعاد بخبركن اشو زرعت
> سلمكن الله زرعت جرجير وبقدونس وكزبره وهاى بخبركن قصتها وطريقه زراعتها اونى عاد
>  ما شاء الله عليج .. في انتظار القصه 
> واشو بعد هيه زرعت بصل وذره واتريا شتل الطماط من مزرعه اخويه لانى خليت له مكان 
> ما شاء الله عليه وحاليا طلع الجرجير .. يوم افضى بصوره لكن 
> ...

----------


## am.w

ام شيخه انا طمه فى تنزيل الصور يوم ابا انزل امسك واحد من عيالي وينزلون لى ترانى قلتلج طممممممه انزين الحين بحاول ادرس تنزيل الصور وان شاء الله انجح ادعيلي واذا ما نجحت عذريني اشو درانى بالتطور التكنولجى هههههههههه نحن حدنا نزع ونحرث (صدقت عمرها الاخت )[
سين سؤال ... الحينه الزراعه الى توها طالعه ضرورى الماء كل يوم ولا يوم وترك اخاف اسقيها كل يوم وتموت اشو رايكن 
ام شيخه عيبنى بيتج ما شاء الله الله يحفظج ويحفظ عيالج

----------


## روضة الأمارات

تسلمين ي ام شيخة على هالترحيب ^^
بخبركم عن تجاربي وبصور صور لزرع وسالفة الباسكو الوالدة ما تبي تشيل الباسكو ولا لو بايدي جان شليتة اااااوت خيبة الزراعة الي بالاحواض تضمر من قوة الحرارة مالتة في الحر بهذلني 

وعطاري البر تقالة او الاشجار المطعمة والاجزاء الي تقطعينها بشرحلكم بس لازم صور علشان توضح لان شي مهم وبعضهم غافلين شراتي لين المهندس الزراعي في البلدية قالي بصور وشرح ^^

والباباية لو تقدرين تعجلين في السالفة لان البباية ماعاد تتحمل تقعد جذورها برع 
انا من العين اما عن الهواية متعددة بس الابرز الزراعة و مشاهدة و تصوير البرق من ع سطوح خخخ هواية شاذة 

الحشيس الي شلتية يطلع منجديد اذا ماشلتية من الجذور او عادة مانشالة الجذور كامله ^^

ان شاء الله بحاول انزل التقرير مع الصور عن موضوع تطعيم الشجرة قبل العيد

----------


## um sheikha

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر لا إلا الا الله 
الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد

تَحَرَّ ساعة الإجابة وأرجح الأقوال فيها: أنها آخر ساعة من يوم الجمعة.. فادع ربك وتضرع إليه واسأله حاجتك، وأرِه من نفسك خيراً، فإنها ساعة قال عنها النبي : { إن في الجمعة ساعة لا يوافقها عبد مسلم وهو قائم يصلي يسأل الله شيئاً، إلا أعطاه إياه } [متفق عليه].

‏ 
 تقول العرب: 
حسن المطلع نصف الفوز, 
فهل نجعل من حسن تصرفنا وحسن تخطيطنا في بداية كل يوم فاتحة للفوز 
بتحقيق أعظم الأمنيات والارتقاء إلى أعلى الدرجات. ‏​​ ​‏​​ ​‏​​ ​‏​​ ​‏​​ ​‏​​ 


*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​صَباح الدَعوات .. صَباح مَطعَم بالأجُور 
​​




> ام شيخه انا طمه فى تنزيل الصور يوم ابا انزل امسك واحد من عيالي وينزلون لى ترانى قلتلج طممممممه انزين الحين بحاول ادرس تنزيل الصور وان شاء الله انجح ادعيلي واذا ما نجحت عذريني اشو درانى بالتطور التكنولجى هههههههههه نحن حدنا نزع ونحرث (صدقت عمرها الاخت )
> انا واثقه انج تقدرين وصدقيني يوم بقولج بتكونين محترفه في التصوير والتنزيل خلال تواصلج بالتجمع 
> سين سؤال ... الحينه الزراعه الى توها طالعه ضرورى الماء كل يوم ولا يوم وترك اخاف اسقيها كل يوم وتموت اشو رايكن 
> عادي فديتج كل يوم اسقي الزراعه ما استوى عليها شي 
> ام شيخه عيبنى بيتج ما شاء الله الله يحفظج ويحفظ عيالج
> فديتج اعيونج الحلوه ويحفظلج اعيالج ياربي





> تسلمين ي ام شيخة على هالترحيب ^^
> حياج الله فديتج 
> بخبركم عن تجاربي وبصور صور لزرع وسالفة الباسكو الوالدة ما تبي تشيل الباسكو ولا لو بايدي جان شليتة اااااوت خيبة الزراعة الي بالاحواض تضمر من قوة الحرارة مالتة في الحر بهذلني 
> على حسب نوع الشيره فديتج جان ما تتحمل شليها في الصيف وحطيها في ظله انا مسويه جذيه 
> وعطاري البر تقالة او الاشجار المطعمة والاجزاء الي تقطعينها بشرحلكم بس لازم صور علشان توضح لان شي مهم وبعضهم غافلين شراتي لين المهندس الزراعي في البلدية قالي بصور وشرح ^^
> ان شاء الله بنتريا التقرير بس ضروري تدخلين وتعرفين كيف تصغرين الصور مهم حجم الصور وتحطين توقيعج وتحملينهن 
> هاذا الموضوع بيفيدج ادخلي ومشي معاه خطوه خطوه 
> +++ كيفية تصغير الصور والكتابة عليها وتحميلها +++
> اضغطي هنا
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

مبروووكين الحله اليديده لمنتدى سيدات الامارات 
من الساعه اربع وانا اسابر التغيرات الجميله .. الباك اجراوند للمنتدى كلاسيكي والوردي محلنه 
الله يعطيهم العافيه التغير حلو تبارك الرحمن .

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

السلااااااااااااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااااااااااااااتة
عيدكم مبارك وكل عاااااااااااااااام وانتوا بألف خير ياااااااااارب
السموحة ع القصووور ،،،، مشاغل المدرسة والعيد بعدتنا عنكم ! الله يعين ،،،

----------


## um sheikha

لبيك اللهم لبيك لاشريك لك لبيك 
ان الحمد والنعمة لك والملك لاشريك لك 

هاقد بدات تشرق شمس يووم عرفهــ
جعلني الله واياگم ممن لهم نصيب في 
الدعآاء المستجآب 
ورفع عني وعنگم البلآء 
وعظــــم لي ولگم الجزاآء 
اللهم إغفر ذنوباً لنا ولوالدينا وأبنائنا ومن المؤمنين والمومنات والمسلمين والمسلمات انك انت السميع العليم
وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم 
اللهم أرزقنا عفوك ورضاك 
وصلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى إله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين

صباح يوم عرفه 




> السلااااااااااااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااااااااااااااتة
> هلا اروى وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي 
> عيدكم مبارك وكل عاااااااااااااااام وانتوا بألف خير ياااااااااارب
> عساج من العايدين ياربي ويعوده عليكم وعلينا بالصحه والسلامه زايدين هب ناقصين 
> السموحة ع القصووور ،،،، مشاغل المدرسة والعيد بعدتنا عنكم ! الله يعين ،،،
> تروعت يااروى يوم تأخرتي قالت اخافها مثل الغيبه لوليه 
> ودامنها جذيه مسموحه ونلتقي ان شاء الله بعد العيد .

----------


## um sheikha

لبيك اللهم لبيك لاشريك لك لبيك 
ان الحمد والنعمة لك والملك لاشريك لك

----------


## um sheikha

السموحه منكن خواتي 
بروح اجهز شنطيه لاني بنسير ليوا انعيد عند شيابنا 
خالفتنا العافيه 
وان شاء الله بكون متواجده اتابع القسم والتجمع 

تقبل الله صيامكن ياربي للي حالفها الحظ وصامت .. ولي ما حالفها النيه تكفي عند الله اللهم لك الحمد والشكر .

----------


## متزن روزه

صباح النور والانوار وصباح الخير والاخيار 
ضجت الاصوات بالتلبيه ...... اللهم ياعالم الخفيات لاتحرمنا بركات مايدعو به الحجيج من دعوات ..... وانعم على احبتي بالاعياد سنوات وسنوات ..... فكل عام والجميع بخير .... وعيدكم مبارك .... وعساكم من عواده 


واحلا سلام لكل حبيباتي واخواتي المبدعات والمزارعات واجازه سعيده والى اللقاء ,,,,,,,

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح النور والانوار وصباح الخير والاخيار 
> هلا فديتج صباح النور والسرور 
> ضجت الاصوات بالتلبيه ...... اللهم ياعالم الخفيات لاتحرمنا بركات مايدعو به الحجيج من دعوات .....
> اللهم امين اللهم امين ياربي 
> وانعم على احبتي بالاعياد سنوات وسنوات ..... فكل عام والجميع بخير .... وعيدكم مبارك .... وعساكم من عواده 
> وانتي بخير وبصحه وسلامه يعل ربي يعوده عليكم وانتوا بخير زايدين هب ناقصين يام عبدالله 
> واحلا سلام لكل حبيباتي واخواتي المبدعات والمزارعات واجازه سعيده والى اللقاء ,,,,,,,
> اجازه سعيده يام عبدالله

----------


## لمعة خرز

مرحبا خواتي 

كل عام وانتو بخير وعيدكم مبارك مقدمآ ... وكل اللي صامو اليوم الله يتقبل منكم يا رب...

----------


## لمعة خرز

ستايل المنتدى رووعه احس المنتدى كاشخ للعيد ههههههه ... بس صدق كنا محتاجين تغيير ونيولوك .... اشكر الاداره على الجهود والاستايل روووعه

----------


## همس الازاهير

الى كل الاخوات غفر الله ذنبكم واصلح عملكم وجمعنا واياكم برحمته في جنات النعيم وهناكم بعيد الفطر المبارك

وكل عااااااام وانتم بالف خيييير نلتقي على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## um sheikha

عزيزاتي .. خواتي .. مزارعاتي 

امباااااركن عيدكن 
وعسااااكن من عواده ياربي 

*

----------


## اتعلم

كل عام وانتي بخير يا ام شيخه

وكل اخواتي في التجمع وكل المسلمين ومن العايدين الفائزين يارب

----------


## am.w

السلام عليكم وحمه الله وبكاته شحالكن .. عيدكن مبارك يا احلا مزارعات وينعاد عليكن كل حول وكل سنه

----------


## um sheikha

اللّهم صَـبـِحْ أَحـِبـتِـيْ صباحاً" 
* تـَنـّفَـرِج فـِيـه. هُـمـُومَـهـُمْ...وَتـَنـّشَـرحْ فِيـِہْ صُـدُورَهـُمْ 
* وَتـَقـّبـَلْ تَـوّبَـتـَهُـمْ .... وتَـتـسِـعْ أَرّزاقَـهُـمْ 
* وتُـسـتـجـابْ دَعّـوَاتَـهُـمْ
صَبَّآحٍْ الـٌٍ[خٍ]ـٌِيرٍ

امباركن عيدكن عزيزاتي

----------


## um sheikha

اذَا اردتَ التّوقفٌ عَنْ القَلقُ و البدءَ بـ / الحَياةٌ
اليك بـ / هَذهِ القًاعِدهٌ :
( عدّدُ نِعمگ . . . وليسَ متَاعِبَگ ) 


مساكم مليئ بالنعم ياهل التجمع 
اعلوووومها زراعتكن يالطيبات عيدت هوياكن ولا ^،^

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

تقبل الله طاعاتكم

و عيدكم مبارك

وكل عام وأنتوا بخير

اشتقت لكم و للحديقة

بس ما اعرف شو اقول ...نص زراعتي ماتت

الجديد والقديم

الجديد تعبته دودة الانفاق مع اني رشيتها لكنها قضت على محصولي

الطماط والكوسا ونص الخيار البقدونس والكزبرة والشيت

الرويد والجرجير نموه ضعيف

شكلي عندي مشكلة في المكان

شتلات كبيرة يبست وما تت ومستغربة شو صاير

الرمان كل ما تطبع الثمرة تيبس كأنها محترقة...قمت أنقل مكان الشتلات الصاحية وغيرت مكانها خفت عليها

حاسة بالإحباط وسامحوني 

دعواتكم الطيبة

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم
>  وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> تقبل الله طاعاتكم
>  امين ياربي
> و عيدكم مبارك
> عساج من عواده فديتج  
> وكل عام وأنتوا بخير
>  وانتي بخير وبصحه وعافيه 
> اشتقت لكم و للحديقة
> ...

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

كل عام وأنتو بخير وعساكم من عواده

----------


## um sheikha

> كل عام وأنتو بخير وعساكم من عواده
> وانتي بخير عزيزتي وعساج من العايدين والسالمين ياربي 
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. الله يعوض عليج بالخير يام عبدالرحمن 
> ويرزقج بالذريه الصالحه والمعافاه ياربي
> فرحت يوم شفت اسمج وعلى طول دخلت وكالعاده يت عيني على التوقيع صدمني الكلام صراحه 
> شو الي صار اذا مايضايقج سؤالي

----------


## um sheikha

. كلمات رآائعهہ آاجعلہآا شعآارحيآاتك '?

لا تُقـدم”للّهہ“مآايگرهُ !
وتطلب منهہ مآاتحب !

‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏إن لمْ تَحصُل عَلىٌ مآا أردْت يَومآاً ..
فلا تقُل: [ مِن سُوء حَظّي ] !
- بَل قُل -
لعَلّ اللّهہ أراد لي الأفْضَل ..

‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?قد تَشعٌر بِالحٌزن عَلى آامرً ?َـآ? ! 
وقد تَبكي بٌكاءَ المٌضطَر وَتنآام ! 
[ وَاللّهہ لا يَنام عَن تدَبير آامورِك ]
- تمهّل -
آانه ?دٌبر لكَ في الغَيبِ آامورً ?
لو َعَلمتهآا ,, بكيِتَ فرحآاً =' )

فَقط ثِقوآا بآاللّهہ

?اللهمّ ألبسنآ حلّة الصبر ..
و إرزقنآ آلرضآ بمآ تخبئْہ لنآ .. 
و سُق إليّنآ غيومَ خيرٍ .. فإنّك تٌحسن تدبير أمورنآ <3 .. 
صبآحكُم رآحة بآل يآربّ 

يسعد صباح المزارعات الحلوات 
وشحاااااالكن عساكن بخير ونعمه .. اعلومكن 
استوحدت بدونكن كل يوم ادخل ومافي حس ولا خبر 

اعلومي 
عيدنا في ليوا عند عيوزي العوده وما شاء الله الاهل كلهم متيمعين 
استمتعت بس لو مامرض تركيه جان اكتملت الفرحه 
استعيلنا في الرده لان حالتها ساءت حراره وكحه وزواع وبدت تقطع الاكل ياويلي 
عندنا موعد اليوم بتشوفها الدكتوره وان شاء الله خير .

تولهت على زراعتيه بس مامريت اسلم عليها بعد ما ارجع من الدكتوره بشوفها 
بديت ازرع الانواع الي ما بدت تظهر الشبت والبصل وانواع ثانيه 
وهاليومين بقعد ارتب المشتل وبسمده شوي لان الشتل عندي شكلهن ضعيف 

هاذي اعلومي .. وبنتظار اعلومكن 
الي ردن من الاجازه ولي بعدهن يوافنا يوم بيرجعن داكوووغ .

----------


## هانزادا



----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

> 


مشكوره يا ام شيخه عال سؤال و الحمد الله على كل حال 
من اسبوع قلبي قارصني و اقول لريلي حاسه ان البيبي فيه شي يقوله وسواس فيج المهم امس بعد المغرب قلت له قوم ودني العيادة الدكتوره شافتني قالت خير موعدج الاسبوع الياي ليش يايه اليوم قلت لها بشوف البيبي 
اول ما حطت السونار على بطني عيون الدكتوره دمعت قالت لي البيبي ميت من 10 ايام و عطاني تحويل على مستشفى حكومي و اليوم رحت الكورنيش قالوا لي تعالي بعد اسبوع يمكن ينزل بروحه
والله أني كنت حاسه ان في شي بس الحمد الله و الله بيعوضني
الحين المشكله مب عارفه كيف اخبر اليهال وكيف انزل البيبي 
دعواتكم لي

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عيدكم مبارك وتقبل الله طاعتكم صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
الله يعوض عليج يا ام حمني ويبارك لج بعيالج يا رب 
تبغين تسمعين نصيحتي ومن خبرتي خمس اجهاضات 
انتظري لين البيبي بروحه ايطيح وانت خلال ها الايام 
بعد ما اتاكدتي من موته اشربي جرفه وحلبه وزنجبيل 
وخلال ايام الله بيسر وايطيح وما تحتاجين للعوزة الغسيل وابر الاجهاض 
وارف الرقاد في المستشفى

----------


## ميثانووبس

الله يعوض عليج يا ام حمني

----------


## ميثانووبس

> حبيبتي لميعه 
> عورتي قلبي 
> ربي يعوض عليج وباذن الله تحملين مره ثانيه ويتم حملج على خير 
> عادي مب لازم اتردين بس اتصفحي وتابعي اللي فات 
> يساهل شيب التجمع الهديه الحلوه والله يخليكم لبعض يا رب 
> اخبارنا الحمدلله يسرج الحال 
> شفتي الايس هذا وبعد مصغرين قسم الحدايق كان اكبر 
> ومثل ما شفتي يجنن 
> انا اشتريت الموزه اللي ورقها مثل المروحه وايد شجره جميله ومتميزه 
> ...


بعد انا اخذت من هالاصايص من ايكيا
بس شوه نوع الورد المزروع فيه؟ :12 (79):

----------


## xouaexo

ميثانو وبس 
نعم مثل ما قلتي الطاولتين والكراسي من ايس 
والبوت والورده من ايكيا وهي داخليه لكن العصاري 
اطلعها برع الجو حلو 
لكنها ودعت الحياه من حلاوتها حسبوها صناعيه وما سقوها اهي اهي اهي

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> كل عام وأنتو بخير وعساكم من عواده


 



وانت بصحة وسلامة يا ام عبدالرحمن



ربي يعوض عليج خير



وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم



ورددي ( اللهم اجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها )

**

أم شيخة
يزاج الله خير على التواصل الدايم والسؤال
تستحقين وبجدارة إنج تكونين مشرفتنا
نشيطة دايما و متابعة حتى وانت بعيدة ومشغوله
ربي ما يضيع تعبج
***

أم جاسم
تولهت على سوالفج وضحكتج وروحج الطفولية

***
همس الأزاهير
بنت أرض الحجاز..وحشتيني مررررره

***

لمعة خرز ، هانزادا‘ أم عبد الله ، أم ميرة، وكل الحبيبات في التجمع
لكم وحشة وحدائقكم تبعث فيني روح الهمة والنشاط وعدم اليأس
وفي ناس عندهم صور لحدايقهم ومكسلين ينزلونها
نبغي صورة كل اسبوع عالأقل
بارك الله فيكن يميع

----------


## um sheikha

صبـآح الآحتيـآج لتلك الجنـآن ..
تلك التي / ..
تجري من تحتهآ الآنهـآر ..
لآودآع فيهـآ .. /
لآحزن ؛ لآهم ؛ ولآحتى آلم 

اللهم رضـآكـ والجنة <3
صباااح الخير

تحيه من تجمعنا لجميع حجاج بيت الله 
حج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور
تقبل الله طاعتكم .. ويجعلنا ممن ينادى بأساميهم الموسم الياي



ويااااااا صباح النور على عضواتي النشيطات 




> حي الله ام منصور وانتي بخير وبصحه وسلامه فديتج





> مشكوره يا ام شيخه عال سؤال و الحمد الله على كل حال 
> من اسبوع قلبي قارصني و اقول لريلي حاسه ان البيبي فيه شي يقوله وسواس فيج المهم امس بعد المغرب قلت له قوم ودني العيادة الدكتوره شافتني قالت خير موعدج الاسبوع الياي ليش يايه اليوم قلت لها بشوف البيبي 
> اول ما حطت السونار على بطني عيون الدكتوره دمعت قالت لي البيبي ميت من 10 ايام و عطاني تحويل على مستشفى حكومي و اليوم رحت الكورنيش قالوا لي تعالي بعد اسبوع يمكن ينزل بروحه
> والله أني كنت حاسه ان في شي بس الحمد الله و الله بيعوضني
> الحين المشكله مب عارفه كيف اخبر اليهال وكيف انزل البيبي 
> دعواتكم لي
> يالله قلبي عورني ذكرتيني يوم تركيه كانت بتنزل في الخامس هيئة نفسي انا وابوها بس كانت المشكله شيخه كيف بنخبرها لو الله ماراد .. اللهم لك الحمد والشكر 
> الله يعينج ما تنلامين .. يالله يعوضج عوض خير ويفرحج ويرزقج بحمل معافي يام عبدالرحمن
> لازم تراجعين المستشفى هم بيفيدونج اكثر .





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه يام جاسم 
> عيدكم مبارك وتقبل الله طاعتكم صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
> عساج من عواده فديتج 
> الله يعوض عليج يا ام حمني ويبارك لج بعيالج يا رب 
> تبغين تسمعين نصيحتي ومن خبرتي خمس اجهاضات 
> انتظري لين البيبي بروحه ايطيح وانت خلال ها الايام 
> بعد ما اتاكدتي من موته اشربي جرفه وحلبه وزنجبيل 
> وخلال ايام الله بيسر وايطيح وما تحتاجين للعوزة الغسيل وابر الاجهاض 
> ...





> بعد انا اخذت من هالاصايص من ايكيا
> بس شوه نوع الورد المزروع فيه؟
> حي الله بعضوتنا اليديده .. نور التجمع





> أم شيخة
> لبيه يامنادي 
> يزاج الله خير على التواصل الدايم والسؤال
> تستحقين وبجدارة إنج تكونين مشرفتنا
> نشيطة دايما و متابعة حتى وانت بعيدة ومشغوله
> ربي ما يضيع تعبج
> احرجتيني يام جواهر بهالكلمات 
> الله الشاهد يأني ما اسوي هالشي وابتغي من وراه شهاده او اجر
> انا اسويه من حبي للزراعه وثانياً محبتي لهلجمعه الطيبه ولانكن صرتن جزء من يومي 
> ...

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الانوار 
ام جاسم : لا تزعلين ان شاء الله بيعوضج الله خير وبتحصلين وردات ولا احلى خخخخخ غيرهن

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الانوار 
> ام جاسم : لا تزعلين ان شاء الله بيعوضج الله خير وبتحصلين وردات ولا احلى خخخخخ غيرهن
> حي الله ميثانوو .. ماعليج ام جاسم سايبه الثقيل لعقب بتفاجأنا فيه 
> ميثانوو بما انج صرتي عضوه في تجمعنا السي في مالج ما عليج امر
> الكنيه ام منوه وكم من لعيال عندج الله يخليهم لج 
> من اي اماره 
> واذا فيه شي في السي في تحبين تذكرينه كلنا عيون تقرأ .

----------


## um sheikha

اتمنى لكن اجازه سعيده مزارعاتي العزيزات 
وحتى انا بتمنى بالنيابه عنكن .. الــ نفسي اجازه سعيده بما انكن تقرن
روحي يام شيخه نتمنالج اجازه سعيده .. هههههه تراكن مخلياتني اقرقع بروحي هب في التجمع بس الا في القسم كله 
بكون متواجده من خلال الموبايل ..

ومن يوم الاحد اريدكن كلكن متواجدات عُولم يامزارعات 
وتسجلن حضور وعن الكسل .. ولي ما بتدخل ما بعطيها العيديه .

يله خالفتنا العافيه .

----------


## هانزادا

اجازة سعيده للجميع وانتي بالذات يام شيخه تراج عبالي من الظهر بس روحنا نسلم 
على الحجاج تقبل الله منا ومنهم الحمدلله ردوا بالسلامه 
تعرفين فشوه كنت افكر ابا اسالج عن الجوري متى اقدر ازرعه لانه مثل ما تعرفين ما عندي 
فالحوش اليديد ولاجوريه فتذكرت مره كنا نتكلم عن زراعة الجوري وانا فعلا زرعت غصن والحمدلله ورق هذا الكلام قبل سنتين وانا مول ما شي ذاكره عندي الزهايمر شكله شرف هههههه 
عشان جذيه ابغي اعرف في اي موسم اقدر ازرعه 
وسلامي للجميع اعرف اني مقصره بس اعذروني تراني تعبت وايد فالعيد ومعابل اللحم

----------


## لمعة خرز

عدنا من بعد اجازة العيد ^_^ اشتقت لكم وايد وحبيت اسلم عليكم فرد فرد

----------


## لمعة خرز

احلام الماسه الله يعوض عليج يا رب

انتبهي يمكن تسقين الزراعه بماي البئر .... سمعت وايدين يشتكون ان ماي البئر الللي ينحفر في البيوت يموت الاشجار ووايدين كنسلو ماي البئر ويستخدمونه فقط لغسيل الحوش ..

----------


## أحلام الماسة

يوم التميز
 في جمعة متميزة 
في تاريخ مميز 
11/11/2011 م
جعل الله كل ايامكم متميزة
ورزقكم مقاما متميزا في الدنيا و الآخرة

----------


## ميثانووبس

حي الله ميثانوو .. 
الله يحييج
ماعليج ام جاسم سايبه الثقيل لعقب بتفاجأنا فيه 
ميثانوو بما انج صرتي عضوه في تجمعنا السي في مالج ما عليج امر
الكنيه ام منوه 
انا ام عباديوكم من لعيال عندج الله يخليهم لج وعندي ولدين وبنوتين صغارمن اي اماره 

الشارجه الغلاواذا فيه شي في السي في تحبين تذكرينه كلنا عيون تقرأ .

تشكرات حبيبتي عالترحيب

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن يااخواتي الغاليات اشحالكن وشوه اخباركن عقب العيد والاجازه 
علومي كنت في بعيا السلع ع البحر وياسلام ع البحر والجو والسمج روحنا ثاني العيد الصبح رحله عائليه في بيوت اخواني ع البحر وصورتلكن صور الزراعه من ع البحر والبارحه راجعين 

ام شيخه ماتشوف شر تركيه يمكن تغير الجو انا بعد سلطان تعب عليه بس تميت اشربه حلبه كل يوم 
ام حمني الله يعوض عليج الغاليه

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير وحشتوني يامزارعات وكيف انتم

ام حمني الله يعوض عليك ان شاء الله

احلام ما تشوفيش وحش متعلمه اللهجه الحجازيه ضحكت ع كلمة مرررره كتيييير عسل

ام شيخه الف سلامه ع الصغيره والله كسرتي خاطري وضحكتيني يوم تمنيتي لنفسك اجازه سعيده عاد قلت افرحك وانزل كم صوره على السريع 

هذا مشتليه بعد تعقيم التربه وتسميدها طبعا وسقايتها لمدة اسبوع

 

صوره عامه لكن البقدونس والفلفل الحار بعده ما طلع ه الصوره قبل اسوعين الحين الحمدلله



بطاطس وحلفت اخر مره ازرعها لو ما نجحت



فجل 

جزر اول مره ازرعه خايفه منه



فلفل بارد وبصل اخضر 



شبت 

باذنجان وباميه 

توت الله يرد لي في اختها الكبيره سويت مثل ما قلتي لي يام شيخه ولا جديد




نسيت جرجير سيد الكل نوعين محلي وخارجي 



تعبت تصبحون على الف خير نسيت الخس مره ثانيه ان شاء الله

----------


## um sheikha

ما ٱجْمّل ٱڼ تْسَتيّقظ فيٌ الصَّبَآآحٌ
شّاگرٱ لِرَبـِّگ مُعّترِفآ بَفْضّلِہٌ فَتَقُۆڵ:
[آلـפـمْدُاللھٌ الذيٌ عَافَانيْ فيٌ جَسّديْ
ۈردَّ عَلَيْ رُۈحِّي ۈأذَنَ ليْ بَذگرہٌ ‏​
​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​​‏​‏​‏​ الحمدُ للّه الذي أحيانا بعد ما أماتنا وإليه النّشور“]. 

 :13:  صّباحَ جَميّل معّطر بذگر اللہ  :13: 
اﻻ بذكرالله تطمئن القلوب

هَمسَــــــــــ صباحيهِ ـــــــــــــــهَ

ا‏​حَتفظ دائمًا بَـ حفرة صَغيره " ..
تَدفنُ بِهَا زلاتِ [ أحبابگ ] <3 
فإن زادت أخَطاؤهم . . ! 
لا تُگبر الحفرة . . 
بل إدفِنهَا وَ أرحَل عَنهم !

----------


## um sheikha

صباح النور والسرور على عيون مزارعاتي النشيطات

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله .. 
عدنا من جديد بصباح مشرق ويوم سعيد وهمه عاليه 
بأذن الله 

اسميني تولهت عليكن وعلى حديقتي ومن يلفحني الهوا اقول الحين لو انا يالسه في حديقتي هب ابركلي 
سلمكن الله عدنا من ليوا وانطلقنا صوب دار الحي .. نكمل اجازة شيخه وتتسوق بعيديتها 
والمفاجئه يوم ابونا وداني دبي جاردن سنتر اتفاجأة لانه هالروحه كلها لشيخه واختها 
بس يوم شافوني ما قلت شي قالوا انوديها هههههه شفتوا القبول والرضاء شو يسوي .. لا وباركن جدام الباب وشيخه اقعدت مع تركيه في السياره 
ايشوفن شعبية الكرتون وابونا قام يمشي ورايه ويراقب البنات من حين لحين .. وانا هت هياته فيه الله لايراويكن 

المهم شو محل حدث ولا حرج .. الملاحظ ان اسعاره مرتفعه فوق المعقول
بس عنده اشياء راقيه وافكار حلوه 
وبما اني رايحه اشوف لاول مره قال ابونا خذي فكره عن الي تبينه وبنرجع ناخذه لان دبت السياره ما تشل ولازم دريول ايي علشان ايشل الاغراض
جااااااااان استانس 

المفاجأه الثانيه ان ابونا اشترالي غرضين يركبن في السياره وانا ما انتبهت وستانست فيهن وااايد 
بصورهن لكن عقب ما اركبهن واجهزهن .

صورتلكن كم صوره للمتشل خارج المحل والاحواض الي عندهم بنزلهن ان شاء الله .




> اجازة سعيده للجميع وانتي بالذات يام شيخه تراج عبالي من الظهر بس روحنا نسلم 
> على الحجاج تقبل الله منا ومنهم الحمدلله ردوا بالسلامه 
> فديتج يام منصور كفايه اني كنت على باالج هههه
> الحمدلله على سلامة حجاجكم وتقبل الله منهم طاعتهم ياربي 
> تعرفين فشوه كنت افكر ابا اسالج عن الجوري متى اقدر ازرعه لانه مثل ما تعرفين ما عندي 
> فالحوش اليديد ولاجوريه فتذكرت مره كنا نتكلم عن زراعة الجوري وانا فعلا زرعت غصن والحمدلله ورق هذا الكلام قبل سنتين وانا مول ما شي ذاكره عندي الزهايمر شكله شرف هههههه 
> عشان جذيه ابغي اعرف في اي موسم اقدر ازرعه 
> الحين مره ازرعيها وبتشب بأذن الله ,, ترا الموسم يبتدي من شهر 9 سبحان الله من تزرعين لشيره ضربت اعروقها وشبت .
> 
> ...





> عدنا من بعد اجازة العيد ^_^ اشتقت لكم وايد وحبيت اسلم عليكم فرد فرد
> حي الله لمعتنا .. واحنا تولهنا عليج وعلى مواضيعج





> يوم التميز
>  في جمعة متميزة 
> في تاريخ مميز 
> 11/11/2011 م
> جعل الله كل ايامكم متميزة
> ورزقكم مقاما متميزا في الدنيا و الآخرةحي الله بالمميزه
> يابوج المميز مميز ههههه .. 
> اللهم امين ياربي يرزقنا التميز في الدنيا والاخره .





> حي الله ميثانوو .. 
> الله يحييج
> ماعليج ام جاسم سايبه الثقيل لعقب بتفاجأنا فيه 
> ميثانوو بما انج صرتي عضوه في تجمعنا السي في مالج ما عليج امر
> الكنيه ام منوه 
> انا ام عبادي
> وكم من لعيال عندج الله يخليهم لج
> وعندي ولدين وبنوتين صغار
> من اي اماره 
> ...





> السلام عليكن يااخواتي الغاليات اشحالكن وشوه اخباركن عقب العيد والاجازه 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه يام عبدالله .. احنا بخير وسهاله فديتج 
> علومي كنت في بعيا السلع ع البحر وياسلام ع البحر والجو والسمج روحنا ثاني العيد الصبح رحله عائليه في بيوت اخواني ع البحر وصورتلكن صور الزراعه من ع البحر والبارحه راجعين 
> اووووه ما شاء الله ,, ياختيه يمعة الاهل في البحر والبر ما اتعوض .. 
> انتي سألتيني عن بيت خالي وين ,, الله يسلمج بيت خالي في الهرميه وبيتنا سابقاً كان في براكه ولقينا ارض قبل الهرميه ان شاء الله نتريا يكدشونها وبنبتدي بعدها البنا بأذن الله .
> 
> ام شيخه ماتشوف شر تركيه يمكن تغير الجو انا بعد سلطان تعب عليه بس تميت اشربه حلبه كل يوم 
> كل لعيال امرض من تغير الجو ,, الله يعافيهم ياربي 
> ام حمني الله يعوض عليج الغاليه
> امين ياربي






> مساء الخير وحشتوني يامزارعات وكيف انتم
> اهلن اهلن صباح النور والسرور ياهمس التجمع 
> احنا بخير ونعمه فديتج 
> 
> ام حمني الله يعوض عليك ان شاء الله
> امين ياربي 
> احلام ما تشوفيش وحش متعلمه اللهجه الحجازيه ضحكت ع كلمة مرررره كتيييير عسل
> 
> ام شيخه الف سلامه ع الصغيره والله كسرتي خاطري وضحكتيني يوم تمنيتي لنفسك اجازه سعيده عاد قلت افرحك وانزل كم صوره على السريع 
> ...

----------


## مالها وجود

صباح الخير ياأم شيخة ... كنت أدخل التجمع و تعيبني تعليقاتج بس تراج موب بروحج دوم أدخل على التجمع أكثر من مره يومياا بس ما أدري ليش موب قادرة أشارك 
سلامي لكل المزارعات

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير ياأم شيخة ... كنت أدخل التجمع و تعيبني تعليقاتج بس تراج موب بروحج دوم أدخل على التجمع أكثر من مره يومياا بس ما أدري ليش موب قادرة أشارك 
> اهلن اهلن يام شهد صباح الورد 
> فديتج والله ادري انكن كلكن تدخلن وانتن معايه .. بس بجد اتوله على مشاركاتكن وبعد اعطيكن العذر 
> الانسان ما يخلى من الضروف الي تحد من مشاركاته معانا 
> ومرورج يسعدنا ونتمنى تشدين الهمه وتواكبين الركب  
> سلامي لكل المزارعات 
> وصل فديتج

----------


## um sheikha

ياجماعة الخير 

بما انه بعض المزارعات صايبنهن كسل 
بسوي مسابقه كل اسبوع اختار مزارعة الاسبوع 
وبعلن النتيجه كل اثنين علشان اعطي المزارعات وقت يصورن وينزل الصور 

هااااا شو الراي ؟؟
راين حي يام شيخه 

وبجذيه بتكون فرصه للمزارعات يتشجعن وينزل صور

وهذا الاسبوع بما انه في بدايته اخترت مزارعه بالصدفه واكبت فكرتيه 

مزارعة الاسبوع 

هي 

همس الازاهير 


وبأنتظار مزارعة الاسبوع المقبل عزيزاتي

----------


## am.w

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ........ شحالكن جميعا خخخخخخخ اخبارج ام الشيووووووخ اخبار مزارعاتنا النشيطات الصراحه انا مزارعه كسووووله سرت للاهل وخليت عيالي اقصد زراعتيه لمده خمس ايام بدون ماء ما عندي حد يسقيها وكنت خايفه يمووتن الله ستر وما شاء الله لقيتهن الكل طلع الحمد لله ومشتاقات لي عشان اسقيهن هههههههه ما جني سويت قصه ههههههه

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حيا الله المزارعات النشيطات الحلوات الجميلات 
كانت اجازه جميله ومفعمه بالنشاط اسبوع نسيت فيه اللي ما يتسماش 
وكلما تسعفني ذاكرتي بخبركم عن اجازة العيد السعيد 
اهم احداثها في الجزء الخاص في ابوظبي شوقي وحبي 
انني سرت عند ام خليفه بزياره غير مرتبه ولا محسوبه من ضمن البرنامج 
اتخيلوا بس بيننا مسجات انت وين 
انا في بيت ام سلطان انتي وين 
انا في بيت بنت خالي 
متيمعين حريم وسوالف اقربوا عندنا 
لا ما يحتاج مب مستعدين 
ما يستوي لازم اتيون بطرش الدريول ولا كلمه وين بيت ام سلطان 
بيني وبينكم انا عندي شوق وخرمانه اتيلس مع الحريم 
مليت في الشارجه ما اشوف غير البشر اللي في المولات 
فوافقت على استحياء 
منو مثلي بيسير عند ناس ولاول مره بدون مقدمات 
المهم طلبنا اريجمنت زهور 
ولبسنا عبينا وسرنا بكل بساطه الدنيا عيد وفي العيد مامن كرم 
شو استانسنا شو سولفنا ما حسينا بالوقت شذيه الدنيا حلوه 
مع الناس الطيبين الحبوبين المرحبانيين الله يجمعنا وياهم دوم على خير 



المهم ردينا من الاجازه واليهال كلهم مراض زكام وبلاعيم من اللعب في الحديقه 
المائيه على الكورنيش 
وبعد ساروا كيدزبارك في الرحبه واستانسوا مع الحيوانات الطليقه حتى شبل الاسد 
عادي يمسكوه ويرضعوه والسلحفاء تاكل تمر

----------


## am.w

ما شاء الله عليج يا اكس سمحيلي ما اعرف اشو اسميج حلو ه اليمعه الله يجمعكن فى جنه الفردوس الاعلى ..... و ين هاى الحديقه مالت الحيوانات يمكن اودى عيالي هههههههه يموتون على الحيوانات عيال بدو ما يعرفون الا المعيز والبوش وصدقج ضريبه العيد الحمى والزجام المهم استانستو

----------


## am.w

ليش التجمع مهجور  :12 (37):  اقوى شى

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ........ شحالكن جميعا 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي .. بخير الله يسلمج ياربي 
> خخخخخخخ اخبارج ام الشيووووووخ اخبار مزارعاتنا النشيطات الصراحه انا مزارعه كسووووله سرت للاهل وخليت عيالي اقصد زراعتيه لمده خمس ايام بدون ماء ما عندي حد يسقيها 
> افاااااااااااااااااا  
> وكنت خايفه يمووتن الله ستر وما شاء الله لقيتهن الكل طلع الحمد لله ومشتاقات لي عشان اسقيهن 
> الله ستر هالمره بس المره الثانيه ما بتحمد عقباه .. اذا بترووحين ضروري اتشوفين حد يعتني بالزراعه في غيابج حرام تتعبين عليهن ويموتن بسبب قلة الماي .
> هههههههه ما جني سويت قصه ههههههه
> 
>  همسه 
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> حيا الله المزارعات النشيطات الحلوات الجميلات
>  حي الله بأم جاسم 
> كانت اجازه جميله ومفعمه بالنشاط اسبوع نسيت فيه اللي ما يتسماش
> ما عليه شده وتزول  
> وكلما تسعفني ذاكرتي بخبركم عن اجازة العيد السعيد 
> واحنا بالانتظار
> اهم احداثها في الجزء الخاص في ابوظبي شوقي وحبي 
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

> ياجماعة الخير 
> 
> بما انه بعض المزارعات صايبنهن كسل 
> بسوي مسابقه كل اسبوع اختار مزارعة الاسبوع 
> وبعلن النتيجه كل اثنين علشان اعطي المزارعات وقت يصورن وينزل الصور 
> 
> هااااا شو الراي ؟؟
> راين حي يام شيخه 
> 
> ...



حيا الله ام شيخه 
فكره يميله وتساهل همسه لقب مزارعة الاسبوع 
ما شاء الله على مشتلها رائع بمعنى الكلمه 
مرتب ومتنوع وباذن الله ينجح البطاط 
وعيبتني فزاعة العروسه حلوه الفكره 

يا اختي دبليو اي ام ازجريني ام جاسم بدل من اكس او 
المزرعه في الرحبه وايد حلوه ومب عوده والاطفال وايد بتعيبهم لانهم ما ايشفوون الحيوانات 
من بعيد لكن يقدرون يطعموهم فيها هوش وبوش ودياي وثعابين وسلاحف واسماك 

ام شيخه ها الاسبوع بحاول اسير ورسان 
اشتري اشتال زهور واعشاب عطريه ناويه اسوي مشتل من اصص للاعشاب 
زعتر وروزماري ونعناع ولافندر واللي احصله

----------


## um sheikha

> حيا الله ام شيخه 
> الله يحيج فديتج 
> فكره يميله وتساهل همسه لقب مزارعة الاسبوع 
> ما شاء الله على مشتلها رائع بمعنى الكلمه 
> مرتب ومتنوع وباذن الله ينجح البطاط 
> وعيبتني فزاعة العروسه حلوه الفكره 
> تستاهل همس 
> يا اختي دبليو اي ام ازجريني ام جاسم بدل من اكس او 
> المزرعه في الرحبه وايد حلوه ومب عوده والاطفال وايد بتعيبهم لانهم ما ايشفوون الحيوانات 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

مزارعة الاسبوع 

همس الازاهير 


وبأنتظار مزارعة الاسبوع المقبل عزيزاتي

----------


## xouaexo

> ما شاء الله عليج يا اكس سمحيلي ما اعرف اشو اسميج حلو ه اليمعه الله يجمعكن فى جنه الفردوس الاعلى ..... و ين هاى الحديقه مالت الحيوانات يمكن اودى عيالي هههههههه يموتون على الحيوانات عيال بدو ما يعرفون الا المعيز والبوش وصدقج ضريبه العيد الحمى والزجام المهم استانستو


كيدز بارك في الرحبه 
ونزلت لج كم صوره اتفضلي 

شوفوا اكياس التمر 

 


 


شبل الاسد 


 


 


 


السلحفاء العيوز تاكل تمر

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن,,,,,
الاجازه وخلصت وام شيخه تحمسنا ياسلام اقول شد ن حيلكن كل اسبوع مزارعه وتستاهل همس الازاهير مزارعة الاسبوع 

والحين سمحلي اقدم الكن فوالة العيد لوانها متاخره وعقبها باخذكن جوله سلعاويه عند البحر والزراعه 
















وهذي صورة المتسلقه حبيت اراويكن اياها هي مزروعه في بيت امي فديتها ماشاءالله كبيره وعاطيه منظر غاوي وع فكره مسماها عدنا زهرة بشر نسبه الى راعيها الله يرحمه ويغفرله 






اتمنا انها تعجبكن الجوله والسموحه ام شيخه سمحيلي من لعيله نسيت اكتب ع الصور عادي والااعيدهن

----------


## um sheikha

> كيدز بارك في الرحبه 
> ونزلت لج كم صوره اتفضلي 
> 
> شوفوا اكياس التمر 
> عاااشت لبدويه 
>  
> 
> 
>  
> ...






> السلام عليكن يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن,,,,,
> وعليج السلام والرحمه ام عبدالله حياج الله 
> الاجازه وخلصت وام شيخه تحمسنا ياسلام اقول شد ن حيلكن كل اسبوع مزارعه وتستاهل همس الازاهير مزارعة الاسبوع 
> يله شدي حيلج 
> والحين سمحلي اقدم الكن فوالة العيد لوانها متاخره وعقبها باخذكن جوله سلعاويه عند البحر والزراعه 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن جعله بيتن عامر بهله يام عبدالله 
> 
> 
> ما شاء الله المنظر رائع 
> ...

----------


## ميثانووبس

متزن روزة: المتسلقه شوه اسمها العلمى عشان اخذها من المشتل ؟\
الله يبارك فيها وتكبر زياده ويرحم زارعها

----------


## ميثانووبس

:12 (26):  :12 (26):

----------


## متزن روزه

ام شيخه الغاليه مشكوره ع المرور والله يسلمج بخصوص البحر نحنا لاصدقين فيه محلات البحر وايامه 
ام عبادي  مشكوره ع المرور وبخصوص المتسلقه بصراحه مااعرف اسمها العلمي لكن في حد من التجمع يعرف اسمها وانشاءالله بيخبرونا 


ام شيخه بتخبرج عن ريماني مالها حس ولاخبر محد يعرف عنها شي وبعد في اسامي مختفيه من فتره نداء ياغايبات وينكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين خواتي اللي سالوا عني 
أنا للحين صامده ما خليت شي ما شربته 
الله يسهل علي 
اليوم صورت الحديقة وإنشاء الله بس ارتاح بنزلهن

----------


## لمعة خرز

مرحبا مزارعات ...

هالاسبوع اعتذر بغيب عنكم شوي لاني مشغوله بحفله ملجه اختي يوم الجمعه ان شاء الله حفلتها وانا لازم اوديها كل مكان للتجهيزات اشوفكم على خير يا رب ^_^

----------


## um sheikha

> ما شاء الله شغلج حلو ياام عبادي ..عندج خلفيه زينه في الفوتوشوب .





> ام شيخه بتخبرج عن ريماني مالها حس ولاخبر محد يعرف عنها شي وبعد في اسامي مختفيه من فتره نداء ياغايبات وينكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هلا ام عبدالله .. الغايب عذره معاه مادري شو ضروفهن بس ان شاء الله 
> ما يطولن الغيبه .. واكيد بتسعدنا عودتهن .





> ميموني خواتي اللي سالوا عني 
> أنا للحين صامده ما خليت شي ما شربته 
> الله يسهل علي 
> اليوم صورت الحديقة وإنشاء الله بس ارتاح بنزلهن
> حي الله بأم حمني نور التجمع والقسم كله .. واحنا في انتظار صور الحديقه





> مرحبا مزارعات ...
> حي الله بلمعتنا 
> هالاسبوع اعتذر بغيب عنكم شوي لاني مشغوله بحفله ملجه اختي يوم الجمعه ان شاء الله حفلتها وانا لازم اوديها كل مكان للتجهيزات اشوفكم على خير يا رب ^_^
> بالمبارك عزيزتي الله يتمملها على خير ياربي .. اتوكلي مرخوصه طويلة العمر .



تصبحن على خير.

----------


## همس الازاهير

صباح الخير احم احم

صحيح ياخواتي التشجيع حلو وممتع حتى للكباركل الشكر ام شيخه ولو اني زعلانه لاني ما نزلت شي في القسم لظروفي ما عندي شغاله لكن ان شاء الله بنكون عند حسن الظن وبنجتهد

ام جاسم مشكوره حبيبتي وعجبتني فكرة الاصيص والاعشاب بطبقها ونزل صورها ان شاء الله واصيص خاص للشاهي عطره ونعناع 

روز الذوق تسلمين على التمشيه وضيافتك الحلوه مثلك

هيه هلموا ياقوم كم صوره بمناسبة الوسام ما لاحضتوا ان الي في الصوره تشبه عروستي الفزاعه


فاصوليا واروع واجمل ما فيها زراعت الصغار من غير اي تدخل مني فقط اشر ع المكان وزعتهم بين الاشجار



موز يا نا فرحت فرحه يوم شفته بعد ما رجعت بيتي بعد العيد وموثقه كل مراحل نموه بالصوره



خس مسكين ما دري ليه مهملته



اخر صوره ولا تضحكون انكسر فرع فيها وطبعا حزنت عليها المهم جبرتها وكل يوم ارقيها وماشاء الله عدت اربع ايام ورقها مخضر عاد الي تبغا مطوعها خاصه بالزرع تراسلني



والى القاء ياحلى مزارعات

----------


## um sheikha

‏​آرغبَ بِ ‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​ صٌــبَاحَ يغِسلُ گل مالَٱيرﻮقني 
فيٌ حيٱتيَ . . 
ﻮحيٱةٱحبتيّ . . 
ﻮيِجًعلنٱ نتَنفِسْ ‏حُبٱ وطمّآنينَہ *,
صَبآآحُكمُ ٱلآملَ بًٱللِہ ﻮٱلثِقةً بْمٱعًندهّ
ٱسَٱل ٱللهّ ٱن يگتبّ ليَ ۈلگمّ
. . . ٱلخيِرِ بَہذٱ ٱلصَبآحُ >> صَبآحُ مشَرقٍ جٌميِل

 :13: همسات صباحيه  :13: 
 :12 (45): 
عزيزتي ,, انتي التي تلونين حياتك بنظرتكِ لها ,,
فحياتك من صنع افكارك ,
فلا تضعي نظاره سوداء على عينيكِ 
وكوني واسعة الافق والتمسي الاعذار لمن اساء اليكِ 
لتعيشي في سكينة وهدوء ,,

يسعد صباح مزارعاتي العزيزات :12 (55): 




> صباح الخير احم احم
> اهلن بمزارعة الاسبوع صباح النور والسرور
> صحيح ياخواتي التشجيع حلو وممتع حتى للكبار كل الشكر ام شيخه 
> ههههه صدقتي والله .. التشجيع حلو كلن يحبه الكبير قبل الصغير 
> ولو اني زعلانه لاني ما نزلت شي في القسم لظروفي ما عندي شغاله لكن ان شاء الله بنكون عند حسن الظن وبنجتهد
> ما عليه عزيزتي اليايات اكثر من الرايحات قدها وقدود .. وانتي مثل ما يقول المثل من طول الغيبات ياب الغنايم 
> 
> هيه هلموا ياقوم كم صوره بمناسبة الوسام ما لاحضتوا ان الي في الصوره تشبه عروستي الفزاعه
> يله مع الخيل ياشقرا 
> ...



يله سرحن اعيالكن .. ودخلن وافني بعلومكن الطيبه 
وانا اسمحولي عندي شغل للقسم بروح اخلصه 
وبكون معاكن ومتابعتنكن ان شاء الله

----------


## um sheikha

صور المتسلقه 
اهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداء لام جواهــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

قبل 


وبعد بشهر ,, الدنيا هنيه جلاحا ملاحا 





وبعد بثمان شهور ,, كل الزرع كبر البونسيانا الياسمينه والمتسلقه والفل والجهنميتين عيايزيه 
سبحان الله اتغير المكان وصار اكثر حميميه من كبر الزرع .

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكوره يا ام حمني انج طمنتينا عليج 
والله يجعل ايامكم افراح ومسرات يا لميعه كنت بغلط واكتب نبا انشوف صور الملجه (ادمان صور)
العزيزه روزا ما قصرتي عيبتنا صور فوالة العيد واتقهوينا وكلنا حلوى
المنظر ايجنن جنه المالديف 
ووايد حلوه الياسمينه الهنديه المتسلقه 


ما شاء الله شو ها النشاط يا همس صج تستحقين مزارغة الاسبوع عن جداره 
حلوه شجرة الموز والحمدلله على سلامة الغصن 


شو ها الجمال يا ام شيخه المتسلقه روعه مع الارش 
الله يجعل ايامكم كلها بهجه وجمال 

السموحه بطلع حمدان فشل في امتحان التطعيم لانه مريض 
يلست انتظر الدور اكثر من ساعه 
وعطوني موعد بعد اسبوعين اكره انتظار الدور في العيادات 
الدكتوره الفضه اسالها كيف اخلي ولدي ما ايمص صبعه 
اتقول حطي له احر فلفل وامر مر واحرق حراقي واخيس دوا 
لين ما ايوقف 
ة لها شذرا اي ام بتحرق واتعذب ولدها بها الطريقه خوزي عني

----------


## ميثانووبس

هلا ام شيخه
هالاسود بيبات والا المنيوم!ومن وين خذتيه؟

ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## xouaexo

> هلا ام شيخه
> هالاسود بيبات والا المنيوم!ومن وين خذتيه؟
> 
> ومنكم نستفيد


ها الاسود ارش المونيوم من ايس هارد وير 
صحيح انه خفيف لكن يعيش طويلا

----------


## am.w

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
يا مزارعاتنا الحلوات ابا اعرف كيف تزرع شجره الرمان .....؟؟
وعندى شجره المانجا تقريبا صارلها عشر سنوات وما ثمرت وما تهون على اجلعها 
الانها اكثر عن شجره اموت على الهمبا الاخضر مع الملح ...وليش يوم نزرع شجره النخيل يطلع فحل فهمتنى مش فصيله لا النوا مال التمر.... اتمنى من مزارعاتنا يشرحن لى

----------


## am.w

> ها الاسود ارش المونيوم من ايس هارد وير 
> صحيح انه خفيف لكن يعيش طويلا


نفسه شايفتنه فى الصينى قسم الادوات الزراعيه

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير 

اليوم قلت ادخل بدري لانه بالليل اشوف الشاشه ثنتين من التعب احلى شي في عدم وجود الخادمه نزول الوزن بسرعة الصاروخ من غير نظام ولا حميه

ام شيخه فديتك الخس مثل باقي البذور لكن لاحظت انه مكانه قليل تشرق عليه الشمس وما كنت ناويه ازرعه لانه العام تعبني يوصل لحد معين ويتوقف نموه ويطلع ازهار على طول غير الطيور الي كانت

تاكل منه باستمرار ابوي يقول لان الخس مليان ماء وهي تعرف ها الشي الله الهمها

واليوم زعلت ع الفرجينيا ورودها كلها مسوده وتتساقط قبل ما تفتح ما دري وش السبب طلبت من زوجي نعمل عقد صيانه للحديقه لكنه رفض وقال خذي المسأ له تسليه وهوايه تعلمي بنفسك تايدون هذا المبدا ؟

عزيزتي am.w المانجو لازم يكون ملقح والرمان خذيه شتله افضل

سلامي وقبلاتي لكم جميعا تمسو على خير

----------


## am.w

هلا هموووس فديتج كيف القحها يعنى احط لها نبات مال النخيل خخخخ ترانى طممممه بالزراعه وان شاء الله باخذ شتلات الرمان

----------


## um sheikha

( يمتصّ ﺂلقرآن ﺂلحزن مِنٌ
ﺂلقلب كالإسفنجھٌ
- ﺂذا قرأت ﺂلقرآن ”حزينًا” 
كآن كضمآد . . 
- واذا قرأتھٌ ”سعيدًا” 
ضاعفَ تلگ ﺂلسعادة . .
[ هوَ دواء القلب،فلآ تهجرھٌ]
صبااااحكم تلآوة آيات كريمه كلن بصوته يبدع في قراءته.


 :13:  همسااااات صباحيه  :13: 
إبدأ الناس بالسلام وحيي بالبسمه وأعرهم الاهتمام 
لتكن محببأ إلي قلوبهم قريبا منهم .
أبسط وجهك  :Smile:  للناس تكسب ودهم ,
وألن لهم الكلام يحبوك ,وتواضع لهم يجلوك .

----------


## مالها وجود

> ( يمتصّ ﺂلقرآن ﺂلحزن مِنٌ
> ﺂلقلب كالإسفنجھٌ
> - ﺂذا قرأت ﺂلقرآن ”حزينًا” 
> كآن كضمآد . . 
> - واذا قرأتھٌ ”سعيدًا” 
> ضاعفَ تلگ ﺂلسعادة . .
> [ هوَ دواء القلب،فلآ تهجرھٌ]
> صبااااحكم تلآوة آيات كريمه كلن بصوته يبدع في قراءته.
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
درر يا أم شيخة

بالنسبة للرمان حسب ممكن البذور .... بس احتمال أختلاف الرمان الحب المزروع غير عن الشتلة 
لأنهم يطعمون بين نوعين و النتيجه بعد ممكن تتطعم بنوع ثالث فيطلع عندج رمان مقاوم للملوحة أو القلويه الزايدة في التربه 
أو من ناحيه مقاومة الافات الزراعيه أو تقلبات الطقس .. 
يعني من الاخير خذي مطعمه من مشتل موثوق ....
و النخل نسبة كبيره من البذور تطلع ذكريه .... و الأفضل زراعة النخيل بالفسائل أو بالانسجة 
و فيه طريقة ممكن تتأكدين فيها من نوعية البذور إذا كانت مذكره أو مؤنثة في مرحلة الانبات الخضري يتغطى
بخيش (يونيه ) و البادرات اللي تخترق الخيش هيه الذكريه لأنها أصلب من البادرات المؤنثة اللي تنحني في هذي المرحلة
ولازم يكون اللي يبغي يطبق هذي الطريقة يكون ذو خبره في مجال النخيل ..
أما الهمبا فهي أكيد مزروعة بالبذره عشان جيه طولت بس لوتحطين صورتها أو تخلين حد من المزارعين يشوف اذا في نقص
عشان الموسم هذا طلع و ماتتأخر أكثر

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشحالكم يا صبايا 
هلا همسه من خبرتي بالخبراء الزراعيين الاجانب اكتشفت انني اخبر منهم 
لكن ما عندي صحه تساعدني الكبر شين 
ولا الشغل في الحديقه من امتع الاشغال واكثرها فائده 

فجربي تشتغلين بروحج وانت والقلب واليهال ابرك من شركات الصيانه 

اي ام ما احيد الرمانه تحتاج تلقيح ولا شو رايكم اللي زارعين رمان 
لحظه لحظه انت قلتي رمان ولا همبا الله يسامحج يا ام شيخه عديتيني ولا انا ذاكرتي ولا ذاكرة الجوجل الله اكبر الله اكبر 

ما شاء الله على المعلومات يا وجودصج بروفشنال 

روزا اشحالج 
احلام متى بتخلص دورتج 
اتوحشناك بالزاف 
وبعد هانزادا مختفيه من مده اين هي

----------


## ميثانووبس

الله يجمعنا على خير

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الورد 
اعلومي لليوم 
البارحه قبل المغرب الله يسلمكن سرت صوب المينا .. وصلت واحبطت 
الورد تعبان وكبير وما في شي يسر ..مريت ايس وخت الي الي اريده وظهرت 
خت نوع واحد من الورد كل كوب في لونين 



اليوم من اصبحت زرعت شيرة القطن الي مطرشتنها ام جواهر 
موقعها استراتيجي في الزاويه اطل على الحديقه كلها .



وزرعت طماط نوعين وملفوف وبروكلي وزهره ما خذتنهن من دبي جاردن سنتر مع صينية لبذور 





عجبني لبذور الاكياس صغيره اصغر عن الاكياس الي تنباع في الجمعيه 
والتفصيل عن البذور بعد عجبني .


وخت من دبي جاردن سنتر بوابه حديد بس اريولها طلعت اقصار 
ولازم شي ايودها عدل عسب الهوا ما يجلعها .. هذا الاحل الي سواليها المزارع 





وبس

----------


## am.w

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اشحالكم يا صبايا 
> هلا همسه من خبرتي بالخبراء الزراعيين الاجانب اكتشفت انني اخبر منهم 
> لكن ما عندي صحه تساعدني الكبر شين 
> ولا الشغل في الحديقه من امتع الاشغال واكثرها فائده 
> 
> فجربي تشتغلين بروحج وانت والقلب واليهال ابرك من شركات الصيانه 
> 
> اي ام ما احيد الرمانه تحتاج تلقيح ولا شو رايكم اللي زارعين رمان 
> ...


ههههههههههههه الله يعطيج طولت العمر انا قصد الهمبا يابوج الزهايمر فى هالوقت ما خلا صغير ولا كبير انا مرات ادش الغرفه كم مره ولا اعرف ليش داشه  :12 (85):

----------


## am.w

مساء الورد والفل والياسمين ام الشيووووخ
الشو هالوردات ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكن يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن ,,,,, 
اليوم صورتلكن تطورات مشتل الخضروات وبعد صور المشتل اليديد للورود هذي البذور يايبنها بوعبدالله من لبنان وفي بذور بعد من تايلند زرعت بعض منهن واتريا النتائج ،،،



























وهذي الهمبا الشتوي 



وهذي الكركديه تبارك الله كبرت ولعيال فرحانين ابها 




والى اللقاء في تطورات يديده

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
> هلا عزيزتي وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> درر يا أم شيخة
> هذا من ذوقج فديتج 
> بالنسبة للرمان حسب ممكن البذور .... بس احتمال أختلاف الرمان الحب المزروع غير عن الشتلة 
> لأنهم يطعمون بين نوعين و النتيجه بعد ممكن تتطعم بنوع ثالث فيطلع عندج رمان مقاوم للملوحة أو القلويه الزايدة في التربه 
> أو من ناحيه مقاومة الافات الزراعيه أو تقلبات الطقس .. 
> يعني من الاخير خذي مطعمه من مشتل موثوق ....
> انا ماخذه الرمانه من عند ريال مواطن في الذيد 
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هلااااااا وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> اشحالكم يا صبايا 
> بخير الله يعافيج 
> هلا همسه من خبرتي بالخبراء الزراعيين الاجانب اكتشفت انني اخبر منهم 
> لكن ما عندي صحه تساعدني الكبر شين 
> ولا الشغل في الحديقه من امتع الاشغال واكثرها فائده 
> 
> فجربي تشتغلين بروحج وانت والقلب واليهال ابرك من شركات الصيانه 
> ...





> الله يجمعنا على خير
> امين ياربي






> مساء الورد والفل والياسمين ام الشيووووخ
> الشو هالوردات ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> هلا عزيزتي مساء الورد .. واصلات الورد وصاحبة الورد

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ,,,,, 

 ام شيخه حلوين الوردات وصينية البذور وياسلام عليج يامشرفتنا فنانه
ام جاسم انا بخير الغاليه اعلومج انتي وخلي الولد لاتحطيله فلفل ولا غيره هذي الدكتوره والله انها هب صاحيه
اي ام دبليو  اشحالج ومساج ورد اقول راعيه العين عادي الهمبا هب كله يثمر انا عندي وحده ماشاءالله كم كبرها بس لين اللحين ماثمرت وعندي اصغر منها ماشاءالله تثمر كل سنه بس صبري عليها 
همس يامطوعه التجمع مشكوره ع المرور وصدق الترتيب في الحديقه تسليه للجميع لكن انتي الله يعينج ماعندج خدامه خلي الكل يتعاون معاج ويساعدونج 
مالها وجود مشكوره ع المعلومات المفيده 

 سارا وام جواهر احلى سلام اللكن ولجميع الغايبات

----------


## um sheikha

> مرحبا ,,,,, 
> هلا وغلا 
>  ام شيخه حلوين الوردات وصينية البذور وياسلام عليج يامشرفتنا فنانه
> ليتات ويهي تشب وتطفي 
> ام جاسم انا بخير الغاليه اعلومج انتي وخلي الولد لاتحطيله فلفل ولا غيره هذي الدكتوره والله انها هب صاحيه
> هالدكتوره فيها خلل مسكينه 
> اي ام دبليو  اشحالج ومساج ورد اقول راعيه العين عادي الهمبا هب كله يثمر انا عندي وحده ماشاءالله كم كبرها بس لين اللحين ماثمرت وعندي اصغر منها ماشاءالله تثمر كل سنه بس صبري عليها 
> اليوم تذكرتج يام عبدالله بخبرج عقب بالسالفه وابونا يقولي ربيعتج بتعاوضج  دقني حزن 
> 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​ ” عِندمٱ تشرُق شَمسٌ جَديدھ . . 
» ﺂقترب إلىْ نٱفذتيّۓ 
وَ وَ وَ ﺂتٱمل
" مَع ﺂمنيہ ﻵ تفٱرقنيّۓ | 

^ يَ رَبْ ː 
ٱجعُل يومَيّۓ هذٱ 
' [ ٱجمَل ﻤن ﺂلذيّۓ سَبقہ 
ﺂنا وَ ﺂ حبتيّۓ ` 

»•̣̇ صٍّبْےـٍّاُحے@.أٍلٌخْےيٍّـُر»•̣̇ `

 :13: همسات صباحيه  :13: 

د.عائض القرني 
لا تراقب الناس ولا تتبع عثراتهم .. ولا تكشف سترهم ولا تجسس عليهم 
وشتغل بنفسك واصلح عيوبك , فسوف تسأل عن نفسك فقط , لا عن غيرك  :Smile: 

عسى الله ينفعني وينفعكن بهذه الهمسات الصباحيه 

صبحكن الله بالخير اعزائي المتابعين والمشاهدين 
هههههه مأثره عليه عاشه مذيعة برنامج الاثير الصباحيه 

البارحه سرنا مشتل الشهامه على امل اني القى ورد بس بعد احبطت عنده يديد بس لون واحد 
خت من عندهم الياسمينه ام ريحه ثنتين وتخبرت المهندس عن متسلقه ام سلطان طربوش الملك 
ووعدني ايبلي اللون الابيض وبكلمني من ايبها 
وامممممممممم هيه ابونا خذ موزه شيره هب حرمه ههههههههه 
قلتله شو دراك كنت ابا موزه بس جان صبرت اتخبر عنها بما انها جنسيات يعني في الموز الهندي ولعماني ومادري بعد جان فيه جنسيه ثانيه 
طلعت الي خذها هنديه 

واليوم بزرعها 
تذكرون المكان المهجور خلص بس الورد مالقيناه علشان ازرعه بس وعد من اييب الورد الموسمي بنزل الصور 

وسلاااااااااااااااامتكن 
يله سرحن لعيال وفتحن اللاب وسجلن حضور .

----------


## um sheikha

ام عفرا 
فديتج اشتريت موز هندي وبغيت ازرعها قالي الطباخ تحتاج مكان ظله والبقعه الي بزرعها فيها تيها الشمس 
هاااا شو الراي .

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير خوياتي شحالكن وشحال زرعكن ؟
ام شيخه مشكوره عالسؤال انا ما اقدر ما اطل كل يوم الصبح اقرا خواطرج الصباحية بس ما اشارك 
لاني افكر وايد واحاتي هالايام 
وبالنسبه للمشتل بصور الاسبوع الياي باذن الله

----------


## سلرا

> ام عفرا 
> فديتج اشتريت موز هندي وبغيت ازرعها قالي الطباخ تحتاج مكان ظله والبقعه الي بزرعها فيها تيها الشمس 
> هاااا شو الراي .


هلا وغلا بالحلوات المزارعات الحبيبات 
ام شيخه حبيبتي كبدايه الموز يباله ظله وماي وايد يعنى الارض لازم ماتنشف على الموز ان بغيتيه يزين ويعبعب 
بس اتوقع هالفتره شمسنا مب وايد حاره على الموز اذا عندج كورنر تزرعين فيه صوب المغيب يكون افضل

----------


## سلرا

الغاليه ام عبدالله ( متزن ) الهمبا الشتوي من وين بلقاه في المشاتل واذا حد يعرف ناس تبين شتل مطعمه مضمونه ابا الرقم ماعليكم امر

----------


## um sheikha

ام عبدالله ترا فيوزاتي ضاربه الزهايمر مفجرنهن كلهن الا كمن فيوز 



> السلام عليكن يامبدعات التجمع اشحالكن ,,,,, 
> ياحي الله بأم عبدالله وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> اليوم صورتلكن تطورات مشتل الخضروات وبعد صور المشتل اليديد للورود هذي البذور يايبنها بوعبدالله من لبنان وفي بذور بعد من تايلند زرعت بعض منهن واتريا النتائج ،،،
> يزاج الله خير ما تقصرين انتي جريم واحنا نستاهل 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير خوياتي شحالكن وشحال زرعكن ؟
> هلا ام منصور صباح النور والسرور عزيزتي انا بخير وسهاله الزراعه يسرج حالها 
> ام شيخه مشكوره عالسؤال انا ما اقدر ما اطل كل يوم الصبح اقرا خواطرج الصباحية بس ما اشارك 
> لاني افكر وايد واحاتي هالايام 
> فديتج يزاج الله خير زين زين حد علق على الهمسات الصباحيه 
> وبالنسبه للمشتل بصور الاسبوع الياي باذن الله
> بنتظار جديدج يام منصور توكلي على الله .





> هلا وغلا بالحلوات المزارعات الحبيبات 
> ام شيخه حبيبتي كبدايه الموز يباله ظله وماي وايد يعنى الارض لازم ماتنشف على الموز ان بغيتيه يزين ويعبعب 
> بس اتوقع هالفتره شمسنا مب وايد حاره على الموز اذا عندج كورنر تزرعين فيه صوب المغيب يكون افضل
> مرحبا الساع مرحبا مليون يام عفرا .. هاي الدخله بنعقرلها قعود 
> نور التجمع والله ,, اقول ياربي شو هالنور طلع نور الحبايب 
> 
> البقعه الي زرعة الموزه فيها في زاويه بصورها لج تيها الشمس وهي انسب بقعه للموز بس اقولج من يجبل الصيف بسويها مظله منها ظله الها ومنها ديكور للزاويه .. وعلى قلبي على قولة عتوقه .

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير صبايا 
ما شاء الله على المجموعه الحلوه من الزهور يا روزا 
انا زرعت نفسهم قبل شهر ولين الحين بعدهم بيبي 
وبعدهم ما طلعوا ونسيت وين زرعتهم 
وامس اشتريت زهور العسل وشفت الاصيص العود طالعه فيه الاوراق اللي تشبه البربير 
وقلت للشغاله اقلعيها عشان نزرع الورد اليديد 
اول مره تطلع فهيمه واتقول مدام هذا انتي زرعتي فيه البذور من شهر والحين طلع 
ليش ترميه نسيت اتحسبه البربير اللي يطلع بروحه من التربه وانا اجلعه كل مره 

زين يا روزا انج زرعتيهم باصص صغيره 
انا زرعتهم بالاصص العوده مره وحده 
وما شاء الله تطورات زراعتج اتفرح وخاصه الكركديه شكلي بغاروبزرع مثلكم كركديه 
وشو الفرق بين همبا الشتا وهمبا الصيف 

حيا الله ام شيخه شو ها العلوم الطيبه 
مبين ان دبي جاردن كدوا من وراج زين ما زين 
شو ها الورود اللي خذتيهم من المينا انا حصلتهم في دبي جاردن الشتله ب12درهم 
وقال ما بيوصل لي للسياره فزعلت منه وخذت بس زهور العسل اللي بنتي نور اتحبهم 
شكلنا يضحك انا ونور كل وحده شاله كرتون زهور بايدها ونتحوط بالقصبا والشحي قال 
انا ما اعرفكم يايين نتمشى ولا اتشغلوني حمالي 
قلت له شي انواع تنزل في البدايه وعقب اتخلص وكل سنه ازرعها وقطع العاده عداوه 
فرحت بشوفت متسلقتج والارش انا ها السنه ما بيكون عندي متسلقه في النيو لوك 
زرعت ياسمين وجهنميه متسلقه وبعدهم صغار 

انا ادور موز عماني الفرض البيبي بنانا وايد احب طعمه فيه حموضه وين بحصله

----------


## ميثانووبس

مساكم الله بالخير
خواتى الشتلات مال الورود مب ب 12
انا اخذهم علىى درهمين

----------


## um sheikha

> صبحكم الله بالخير صبايا 
> حياج الله صبح الله بنور والسرور 
> ما شاء الله على المجموعه الحلوه من الزهور يا روزا 
> انا زرعت نفسهم قبل شهر ولين الحين بعدهم بيبي 
> وبعدهم ما طلعوا ونسيت وين زرعتهم 
> وامس اشتريت زهور العسل وشفت الاصيص العود طالعه فيه الاوراق اللي تشبه البربير 
> وقلت للشغاله اقلعيها عشان نزرع الورد اليديد 
> اول مره تطلع فهيمه واتقول مدام هذا انتي زرعتي فيه البذور من شهر والحين طلع 
> ليش ترميه نسيت اتحسبه البربير اللي يطلع بروحه من التربه وانا اجلعه كل مره
> ...

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ام شيخه مشكوره الغاليه ع الحواطه في مشتليه وبخصوص الهمبا افاااااااء عليج فالج طيب تامرين امر ومن يبتي انتي اول وحده بيوصلج ان الله راد عاد نحن كم ام شيخه عدنا ولايهمج






> صباح الخير خوياتي شحالكن وشحال زرعكن ؟
> ام شيخه مشكوره عالسؤال انا ما اقدر ما اطل كل يوم الصبح اقرا خواطرج الصباحية بس ما اشارك 
> لاني افكر وايد واحاتي هالايام 
> وبالنسبه للمشتل بصور الاسبوع الياي باذن الله


 مرحبا ياام منصور نحنا بخير اشحالج انتي والله يكون في عونج ويسهل امورج





> الغاليه ام عبدالله ( متزن ) الهمبا الشتوي من وين بلقاه في المشاتل واذا حد يعرف ناس تبين شتل مطعمه مضمونه ابا الرقم ماعليكم امر


 مرحبا ياساره اشحالج الغاليه انا ماخذتنها من سوق الجمعه من زمان وفالج طيب السنه يوم بزرع من الصلام بسوي احسابج ان الله راد 





> [CENTER][CENTER]صبحكم الله بالخير صبايا 
> ما شاء الله على المجموعه الحلوه من الزهور يا روزا 
> انا زرعت نفسهم قبل شهر ولين الحين بعدهم بيبي 
> وبعدهم ما طلعوا ونسيت وين زرعتهم 
> وامس اشتريت زهور العسل وشفت الاصيص العود طالعه فيه الاوراق اللي تشبه البربير 
> وقلت للشغاله اقلعيها عشان نزرع الورد اليديد 
> اول مره تطلع فهيمه واتقول مدام هذا انتي زرعتي فيه البذور من شهر والحين طلع 
> ليش ترميه نسيت اتحسبه البربير اللي يطلع بروحه من التربه وانا اجلعه كل مره 
> 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

ام عبدالله 
فديتج ما تقصرين 

ام عفرا 
شوفي الموزه وين زرعتها على اليمين في الزاويه 
باجر بسابر الشمس كم ساعه تيها 
هالصوره مصورتنها الساعه 1 الظهر .

هيه بالنسبه للسماد يخبرني لمزارع يقولي لاتحطين سماد يسبب دود للشيره
ومثل ما تشوفين البقعه محشوشه وفايعه من السماد .. فا شو الراي اسمدها لا لا .



همس 
عطيني من تجاربج .

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير كيف حالكم يامزارعات 

روز مشاء الله حب وشغف الزراعه عندك ضاهر بوضوح الله لا يضيع لك تعب واول مره ادري انه في مانجو شتوي ومنكم نستفيد الله يهنيكم ان شاء الله

ام جاسم يا عسل عرفينا لو سمحتي على زهور العسل اسمها يشوق لو عندك صور

ام شيخه عجبتني فكرة حل البوابه وبالنسبه للموز ياطويلة العمر انا زرعتها في النصف يعني الشمس عليها من الشروق الى الغروب الموز ما يحتاج الي شي واحد بركة ماء سويت لها حوض بحاجز 

بلاستك اسقيها مرتين في كل مره املي الحوض ثلاث مرات ومكان مريح تاخذ راحتها موزتي جنب الجدار مالت لما كبرت والحين بعد خروج الثمره مالت اكثر ولازم شي يسندها والسماد ولا مره سمدتها

اليوم الصباح بعد الفجر رحت اصبح عليها (رضى الوالدين) لقيت الثمره ينزل منها شي ابيض لزج شفاف تذوقته لقيته حالي سبحان الله كأنه عسل ابيض

ودمتم سالمين يا طيبين

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله همس 
يزاج الله خير على هالمعلومات الطيبه 
بقعة موزتي يمكن الشمس تضرب عليها 4 ساعت ومن الساعه وحده مثل ما تشوفين الداماس مغطي عليها 
وعليها ظله 
سؤالي بالنسبه للموز الهندي والعماني العنايه كيف تكون نفس العنايه ولا غير 
وانتن ياصاحبات الخبره شو عندكن من الموز هندي ولا عماني
وكم يكمل لين يثمر ,, يعني عطنا معلومات وافيه عن الموز مش من قوقل من تجاربكن يزاكن الله خير .

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير جميعا ام شيخه

بوصي يالبي بالنسبه للنوع كنت حديثة عهد بالزراعه ولم اسأل عن نوعها ولكن اتمنى يكون موز يماني ويوم زرعتها(غرستها) كان طولها مترين تقريبا هذا الكلام من كم ؟ من سنه وثلاث شهور

والشمس 4 ساعات معقوله توكلي على الله وبالتوفيق

----------


## um sheikha

صبآحكم رضآ
الرغبةُ ب/ يومٍ سعيد :
تتحققُ حين تعانقونَ هذه ( الأمنية ) ب/ مجرَّدِ استيقاظكم ..
لذا : ارسموا ابتسامةً .. و تفائلوا بالقادِم  :Smile: 

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

‏?أحياناً نخاطب أنفسنا .. 
ونسألها ما الذي ينقصها .. 
لتكون رائعة .. جميلة .. 
لماذا إلى اليوم .. 
يوجد الكثير منا .. 
غير مقتنعين بفكرة .. 
أن بإمكانهم أن يصنعوا 
المعجزات إذا ما قدروها .. 
حق تقديرها .. 
دوماً لنؤمنُ بأن الروعةَ .. 
والعظمة .. والجمال .. 
كامنةٌ بينَ جنباتنا .. 
نحتاج فقط أن نرفع .. 
من قيمة أنفسنا .. 
ونزيد من سعر ذواتنا .. 
لمَ لا نشعرُ جميعاً .. 
بأننا نجوماً في أي موقع كان .. 
ليشار لها بالبنان .. 
أحساسك وروحك من تقودك .. 
لتكون نجماً يضيء .. 
فقط دع أفكارك تخبرك بذلك .. 

? كونوا نجوماً .. كونوا قادةً .. 
حتى وإن لم تُنصبوا أمام الناس .. 
نصبوا أنفسكم قادة لحياتكم الجميلة :Smile: 
ليكن كل واحد منا نجماً متألقاً .. 
في المكان الذي يتواجد به .. 
وليكن سهماً صائباً .. ?

صباحكم مشرق يانجماتي المضيئه في سما تجمعنا .

صبحكن الله بالخير 
اعلومي لهذا الصباح 
من البارحه وانا اتابع الياسميه اليديده الي زرعتها والموز الحمدلله من ازرع الشيره ما تتعب 
بس اتم اهويس لايستوي فيها شي .. واصبحت اشوفهن بخير وسهاله ومستانسات بالمكان اليديد .
وهاذي اعلومي لليوم . 

همس عزيزتي 
مشكوه على المعلومات فديتج واول مره اسمع عن الموز اليماني

----------


## um sheikha

ياجماعة الخير 
وجود هالقسم اشوفه انجاز كبيره النا .. وان دل هذا فأنه يدل على الاصرار والعزيمه 
الي تحلا ابها التجمع لين اوجد هالقسم 
الي اريد اقوله بأنكن كلكن صاحبات هالقسم وكلنا عندنا مسؤاليه اتجاهه 
نزلت موضوع ومثبت لاستفسارات العضوات علشان الكل يستفيد من هالاستفسارات ومن اجوبتكن 
يزاكن الله خير وما عليكن امر اباكن اتمر عليه يومياُ وتساعدن العضوات في استفسارتهن
وادريبكن ما بتقصرن عزيزاتي ولو ما الضغط عليه جان ما عبلت عليكن 



بعدين لاحظت في الاونه الاخيره تغيب عدد لايستهان به من العضوات 
خواتي وعزيزاتي عضواتنا المتغيبات 

الله الشاهد ان عشرتكن طيبه وتغيبكن يحز في خطرنا 
ما نبا منكن غير الدخول وتصبحن علينا .. والكلمه الطيبه صدقه تستاجرن عليها 

يومياً اشوف اسمائكن وكل يوم اقول بيدخلن وبيسلمن 
بس ابجد احزن يوم تطلعن من دون ما اشووف رد منكن ... 
ما نوجد هالقسم الا ترا من تواجدكن .. وحتى لو تواجدتي برد واحد بعد كان لج دور بوضع حجر في تواجد هالقسم 

والله يأن لساني يعجز عن التعبير في هالمواقف 
بس كلي امل انا واخواتي في التجمع في انه يصبح عليه يوم القى رد من الغايبات الي اثر فينا غيابهن 

أم خليفه 
عندي امل في يوم انج بتتركين رد قبل ما تظهرين  :Smile: 

ذات الخط الفوشي الاساس الثاني للتجمع 
اخاف من غيبتج 

ام جواهر الاساس الثالث للتجمع 
خافي الله فينا مفتقدينج 

ام حمني وطمطم 
بأنتظار الرجوع وبقوه 

ريمااني 
طولتي الغيبه مامن شر 

ياوردتنا 
وينج ما من شر كلنا انتظار انشوف الحديقه لاتبخلين علينا 

ام ميره 
شحالج الغاليه وشحال لعيال عساكم بخير .. من طول الغيبات ياب الغنايم .

اتعلم 
اختنا من السعوديه شو جديدج 

مها 2020 
وينج .

----------


## ميثانووبس

مساء الانوار

----------


## متزن روزه

* مساء الخير ع الناس الغير مساء الورد ودهن الورد
اشحالكن ياوردات التجمع 

الغاليه ام شيخه مايهمج عن نفسي الي اعرفه بجاوب عليه ومايصير خاطرج الاطيب وبنسبه للغايبات صدقج طال غيابهن انشاءالله يكون خير*

----------


## um sheikha

بدا لخيار ايزهر واليوم شليت عنه الغطا 



الشبت والجرجير والمكان الفاضي على اليسار للخس 



الباذنجان لكبير 



الباذنجان الطويل 






الباميه 



الفلفل والبقدونس وفي شي ثالث ماعرفته على اليسار 



الكزبره والجرجير والرويد 



الطماط 



صحن لبذور الي زرعته تذكرنه 



من داخل 



هذا النعناع الي زرعته من الموسم الي طاف الجاهز شليته كله يوم جهزت المشتل 
بس حالف مايفارقني وخليته يشب .



يتبع يالطيبات

----------


## um sheikha

نعناع اردني الي يابه ابونا من الاردن ريحته رهيبه غير عن الي عندنا 
ولي تبا فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالها طيب بطرشلها .



زرعت اللوز وما شاء الله كله شب حتى الي مش ظاهر مخضر بعده ما ظهر 
ولي تبا حاااااضرين للطيبين 



الطربوشيه على قولة ام عبادي بدت اتزهر 



بقعة الطماط الي بزرع فيها الشتل الي كبرت ,, شفت النعناع وين ظهر ولانه قوي وفرض نفسه بخليه  :Wink: 
وتركوش مصيحه خمسات في البقعه ودفنت لحفر كلها 



وهاااااااذا مشتليه كله 



وصلنا لساااااااااااااااااالفة العصافير 
تذكرن عصافيري من 8 سنين والشتا الي طاف طار واحد منهن حزنت تبن الصدق 
وشترينا عصفورين زياده بس سبحان الله كانن صغار .. ويتم الاصفر الي تحت بروحه والعصفورين ليداد تحت 
المهم بتصدقن ان العصفور رجع وانه هالفتره كلها كان يدور في البقعه ومن اعتدل الجو ظهرنا العصافير برا وتم يروح ويرجع عليهن لين صاده الطباخ وما ابدا اي مقاومه والحلو قاعد فوق 



جهنمياتي منتعشات على الجو الحلو 



ضيفتنا اليديده بنانا .. همس شفتي هوز الماي عدالي بسقيها لين تشبع 



شوفن في الزاويه الياسمينه ما شاء الله عليها منتعشه بسويلها حركه 
ومن تخلص براويكن اياها 



ان شاء الله استمتعتن بالجوله وبعدني ما راويتكن كل شي من ازرع الورد الموسمي ان شاء الله 
براويكن المنطقه المهجوره وكيف صارت بعد القحط جنه 

تمنياتي لكن بأمسيه سعيده واجازه مفيده 


امممممممم ضنكن ام شيخه تحطني مزارعة الاسبوع الياي.

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء الله تبارك الله يا ام شيخه
الله يحفظج ويبارك لج في مزروعاتج
انا بالنسبه للخضار كله مزروع في الضاحيه مالتنا فما له داعي
اتعب عمرى بالبيت
مخليه البيت حق الزينه بس ...
اتريا بس كل شيء يجهز وبصور لكم ان شاء الله

----------


## um sheikha

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله يا ام شيخه
> الله يحفظج ويبارك لج في مزروعاتج
> انا بالنسبه للخضار كله مزروع في الضاحيه مالتنا فما له داعي
> اتعب عمرى بالبيت
> مخليه البيت حق الزينه بس ...
> اتريا بس كل شيء يجهز وبصور لكم ان شاء الله
> حي الله ام عبادي 
> تسلمين الغاليه 
> بأنتظار الصور عزيزتي .

----------


## um sheikha

سيبقى الخيرون دائماحاضرون تفوح مآثرهم في القلوب زهورا، غفــــــــر الله لكم من عمركم ما مضـــــــى وقدر لكم الخير فيما أتـــى ، وألبسكم حلل الرضا ،وفتــــــــح لكم أبواب القـبول فـي الأرض و السماء ،وأعطـــــــاكم خيري الدنيـــــــا والآخرة ( اللهم آمين )
جمعة مباركة

----------


## هانزادا

انتي عجيبه يام شيخه ما شاء الله 
تبارك الرحمن مشتلج وايد حلو 
ام شيخه لازم نغطي الشتل اول ما نزرعهن ولا عادي ؟
ومن وين يبتي المتسلقه اللبلاب لاني وايد احبها

----------


## um sheikha

> انتي عجيبه يام شيخه ما شاء الله 
> تبارك الرحمن مشتلج وايد حلو
> تسلمين يام منصور اعيونج الحلوه  
> ام شيخه لازم نغطي الشتل اول ما نزرعهن ولا عادي ؟
> بالنسبه لي وعن تجربه وهاي السنه الثانيه شفت ان الشتله ما يصيبها اي مرض خلال نموها 
> مثل ما تشوفين لخيار ما شاء الله ما فيه اي فايروس وكذلك باقي الشتل وهو ما في مفر من اصابتها بس على الاقل خلال فترة نموها ما تتعرض للامراض  
> ومن وين يبتي المتسلقه اللبلاب لاني وايد احبها
> بتضحكين عليه سالفتيه سالفه وياها .. السنه الي طافت مر عليه ابونا يشلني بعد ماخلصت من الاستشاريه وقالي بارويج هالفندق مسوي حركه حلوه زارع فوق والزراعه نازله لين تحت يوم مربي اعجبت ابها نزلت وقصيت منها كم فرع المهم انا نسيتها في السياره ونسيت اني اصلا قصيت شي وابونا كالعاده عارف ان الزهايمر مفجر فيوزاتي قام وغزها في حوض وما شاء الله عليها اشتلت واشوفها اتسلقت شبج الدريشه بسرعه غريبه قمت وخبرته قلتله شوف ما ادري كيف شبت هالنبته هنيه وتسلقة الشبج قالي يابنت الحلال هاي شكلها متسلقه الي قصيتها من الفندق هذاك اليوم انا غزيتها في الحوض ..وبس وقمت عاد اقص وازرع في احواض لين سويتهن 5شتل صغار ختيه خذت العوده وانا زرعت الصغار تحت الأرض شهر 3 وما شاء الله عليها تاخذ بعمرها وجان تبين بزرعلج كمن وحده على عدد ما تبين فالج طيب ولا تشترين هي ماشاء الله ناجحه زراعتها 
> 
> ولي تبا منكن فااااااااالها طيب والتوصيل عليه شو تبن بعد

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام شيخة
اللوز كيف زرعتيه؟
عن طريق قطع الاغصان وزرعها (العقل ) ؟
والا بذور 
شجعتيني ازرع لان عندى وحده منهن

وعندى تين وفرصاد (التوت)
اظنى بعد ينزرعن عن طريق اخذ غصن متبرعم وزراعته في اصيص!

خبرونى اترياكن

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم 
لاتزعلين ام شيخه ترى بس حياء لاني قلت لك ماعندي صور

لكن اعلومي الكركديه اثمرت ومليان مشاء الله 

والطماطم ثمره وحده بس مع انهن يمكن 25شتله ومزهرات من زمان 

والقرع طلع لشارع وماترك مكان ما تسلق فيه لكن برضو الانتاج قرعه وحده ولاتضحكون عليه يستحي مزهر كثير بس يسقط الزهر

وزارعه خيار وقثا وشمام وكثير اشجار لكن بمكان صغير اتمنى تشوفوه ديما اقول لبنتي صوري لكن البلاك بيري والدراسه اخذين كل وقتها

اشتريت زعتر نوعين كنت احسب وحده مرميه لكن ذقتها طعمها كنه زعتر بس على حرارة فلفل غريب اخذتهم من الولو من الثلاجه

وشتريت الاس او الياس الي كتبتو عنه في القسم

وشتريت شجره زينه ماعرف ايش نوعها بس اعجبتني 

وفيه كلام لام شيخه خص عن الحيونات 

اشتريت ارانب شعرهم طويل اتمنى اصورهم تشوفينهم لكن العين بصيره واليد قصيره

وشتريت ثلاث حمامات وماتت وحده

وعندي ثلاث دجاجات وديك بس مادري ليه ما بيضو

وبعد جبت ارانب عاديه وحده منهم ولدة لكن رفضت ترضعهم وماتو ماتلاحضي اني خبيره كبيره على الرقم القياسي في الاموات

وترى شفت مزروعتك مشاء الله تبارك الله وياليت اوصل لك او تعلميني طريقة زراعة الجوز الله يبارك لك ويزيدك واضح انك خبيره مشاء الله في الزراعه

----------


## اتعلم

مبروك على ريحة ديرتي وهلي 

همس الازهير على الفوز بمزارعة الاسبوع والله يبارك لك بمزروعاتك تستاهلين مشاء الله تبارك الرحمن على الترتيب

----------


## um sheikha

‏​‏​صَبآحگُم قِطعَہ مِن آلحَيآآھَ ., 
مَمزۆجَہ بنگہَہ ; ف ر ح ~ 
ۆَ گۆُب أمَل دآآفي `~o) 
ۆَ يۆمَ آجمَل بإذن آللّہ . ,  :Smile: 


 :13: همسات صباحيه  :13: 

سَأَلَ رَجُلْ حَكيمْ فَقَالَ:
سَأَسْأَلُكَ عَنْ أَرْبَعٍ مَسَائِلِ فَأَجِبْنِي.

ماهُوَ الْوَاجِبُ وَمَا هُوَ الْأَوْجَبُ؟
وَمَااهُوَ الْقَرِيْبُ وَمَا هُوَ الْأَقْرَبُ؟

وَمَاهُوَ الْعَجِيْبِ وَمَا هُوَ 
الْأَعْجَبُ؟
وَمَا هُوَ الْصَّعْبُ وَمَا هُوَ الْأَصْعَبَ؟

قَالَ لَهُ الْحَكيمْ :

الْوَاجِبِ: طَاعَةِ الْلَّهِ وَالَأَوَجِبُ:
تَرَكَ الْذُّنُوبَ ..
وَأَمَّا الْقَرِيْبُ فَهُوَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالْأَقْرَبُ هُوَ الْمَوْتُ ..
أَمَّا الْعَجِيْبِ فَالَدُّنْيَا وَالْأَعْجَبُ مِنْهَا حَبَّ الْدُّنْيَا ..
أَمَّا الْصَّعْبِ فَهُوَ الْقَبْرُ ..
وَالْأَصْعَبْ مِنْهُ الْذَّهَابَ بِلَا زَادَ ..

* الْلَّهُمَّ يَا مُقَلِّبَ الْقُلُوْبِ ثَبِّتْ قَلْبِيْ عَلَىَ دِيْنك *

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يااخواتي المبدعات اشحالكن ,,,,,,

ام عبدالله تحيكن واحلى سلام من العين دار الزين وعن اعلومي البارحه رحنا رحله مع الاهل البر اتغدينا ويلسنا لين العصر وعقب كملناها في العزبه مع الوالده والاخوات لازم نرضي الجميع ويوم الخميس سويت تغيرات وتجديدات في الحديقه ويلسه المشاوي ومن اخلص بنزللكن الصور عشان اخذ رايكن 

 ام شيخه ماشاءالله تبارك الله ع الزراعه انا قايلتلج من قبل انتي كل الفن والزين يافنانه وتستاهلين مزارعه الشهر هب الا الاسبوع ماشاءالله عليج كله مرتب وغاوي 
ام شيخه انا الجهنمي ماطاع يستوي عندي حطيتله الفيتامين ويدوب 
مطلع كمن ورقه الحين بيكمل تقريبا سنتين فقررت اروح اشتري كمن وحده يديده وبزرعهن في القوالب

----------


## um sheikha

> ام شيخة
> هلا 
> اللوز كيف زرعتيه؟
> جففت البذره وعقب زرعتها 
> عن طريق قطع الاغصان وزرعها (العقل ) ؟
> والا بذور 
> شجعتيني ازرع لان عندى وحده منهن
>  ولد ختيه يابلي كيسه متروس من بيت عمته ويودلي 6 حبات من كلوهن يبست لبذور وزرعتهن اول عشره 
> وعندى تين وفرصاد (التوت)
> ...





> السلام عليكم 
> اهلن اهلن اهلن وعليج السلااااااااام والرحمه 
> لاتزعلين ام شيخه ترى بس حياء لاني قلت لك ماعندي صور
> افااااا عليج يااتعلم لازعل ولا شي بس شوقتينا انشوف الزرع 
> لكن اعلومي الكركديه اثمرت ومليان مشاء الله 
> ما شاء الله 
> والطماطم ثمره وحده بس مع انهن يمكن 25شتله ومزهرات من زمان 
> تبارك الرحمن غلبتينا 
> والقرع طلع لشارع وماترك مكان ما تسلق فيه لكن برضو الانتاج قرعه وحده ولاتضحكون عليه يستحي مزهر كثير بس يسقط الزهر
> ...





> مبروك على ريحة ديرتي وهلي 
> 
> همس الازهير على الفوز بمزارعة الاسبوع والله يبارك لك بمزروعاتك تستاهلين مشاء الله تبارك الرحمن على الترتيب
> تستاهل همس 
> بكره ان شاء الله بعلن عن مزارعة الاسبوع





> مرحبا يااخواتي المبدعات اشحالكن ,,,,,,
> حي الله بهل دار الزين 
> ام عبدالله تحيكن واحلى سلام من العين دار الزين وعن اعلومي البارحه رحنا رحله مع الاهل البر اتغدينا ويلسنا لين العصر وعقب كملناها في العزبه مع الوالده والاخوات لازم نرضي الجميع ويوم الخميس سويت تغيرات وتجديدات في الحديقه ويلسه المشاوي ومن اخلص بنزللكن الصور عشان اخذ رايكن 
> تبارك الرحمن الله يجمعكم دووم على الخير ياربي ,, زايدين هب ناقصين .
>  ام شيخه ماشاءالله تبارك الله ع الزراعه انا قايلتلج من قبل انتي كل الفن والزين يافنانه وتستاهلين مزارعه الشهر هب الا الاسبوع ماشاءالله عليج كله مرتب وغاوي
> تسلمين فديتج شبت افيوازات ويهي ههههه 
> ام شيخه انا الجهنمي ماطاع يستوي عندي حطيتله الفيتامين ويدوب 
> مطلع كمن ورقه الحين بيكمل تقريبا سنتين فقررت اروح اشتري كمن وحده يديده وبزرعهن في القوالب
> صوريهن ابا اشوفهن في شي ما خلاهن يشبن

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير كيف حالكم يامزارعات

ام شيخه ماشاء الله تبارك الله محظوظ الي تزرعينه ادلعينه اخر دلع ربي يبارك لك ما ينفع تخلين الغطاء وتسوين محميه زراعيه مثل الي في قناة الزراعه

لازم ام شيخه تفوزك هذا اقل شي

اتعلم الله يبارك فيك الفال لك شدي حيلك واحتمال مشكلة زراعتك انه متحاشر الزرع لازم يأخذ راحته يعني الطماطم يكون بين كل ثنتين اقل شي مسافه من 10 الى 15سم وسبب اخر يحتاج سماد

ام جاسم عساك طيبه مو عادتك 

روز خيه غريبه احتمال مشكلة الجهنميه في التربه لانها سريعه في نموها تبيني اجي ارقيها 

البقيه اين انتم بيات شتوي مانبي

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير كيف حالكم يامزارعات
> اهلن اهلن ياهمس الازاهير 
> ام شيخه ماشاء الله تبارك الله محظوظ الي تزرعينه ادلعينه اخر دلع ربي يبارك لك ما ينفع تخلين الغطاء وتسوين محميه زراعيه مثل الي في قناة الزراعه
> ههههه كله ينفع ياهمس بس ياختيه الصيف ناخذه راحه علشان نرتاح ونتوله للموسم الي بعده 
> لازم ام شيخه تفوزك هذا اقل شي
> ضنج ان شاء الله هههههه 
> اتعلم الله يبارك فيك الفال لك شدي حيلك واحتمال مشكلة زراعتك انه متحاشر الزرع لازم يأخذ راحته يعني الطماطم يكون بين كل ثنتين اقل شي مسافه من 10 الى 15سم وسبب اخر يحتاج سماد
> صدقج السماد مهم انا اليوم قعدت مع العامل ومن الصبح نقشنا التربه وسمدناها وزرعنا الطماط في المنطقه المسموده 
> ام جاسم عساك طيبه مو عادتك 
> ...

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم

صباح الخي والزهور والورود وماعرف اعبر ابدا

والجواب لهمس وام شيخه التسميد كل اسبوعين تقريبا سماد طبيعي معقم من المشاتل بس تجمع عليه حشرات صغيره تقرص 

اما بنسبه لطماطم زارعه بعضها في احواض لحالها وبعضه بعلب مويه كبيره وخلطه سماد وتراب وبيت موس
لكن فيه بعضه محشور صح لاني بيت اجار وصغيره مساحة الزراعه وبو الشباب رافض اشيل من الانترلوك يقول بيت الناس وبعد مايحب الزراعه

شكرا ام شيخه وهمس على الرد

----------


## um sheikha

صبإﭑحَ ﺟﻣ̝̚ﻳ̉ڵ ¸ ﻳ̉ﺣﻣ̝̚ڵ ‏​ﻣ̝̚عٌ ﻧﺳ̶مإﺂﭠھٓ ˛
. . . ډﻋ̝ۆﺈﺂٺِ { ﻗ̣ﻟ̲بّ ‏​ﻣ̝̚ﺣبّ *`
ﯾړﺟۆ ﺂﻟﻟھٓ ﻟ̲ﮔمّ ┃تۆﻓﻳ̉ق ﻟﺈ ﯾﭠۆﻗ̣فَ┃ 
. . . ړﺑ̉يُ ː ۆﻓق ﭑﻟ̲ﺟﻣ̝̚ﻳ̉ع  :Smile: 

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

سًئل حكيم :
كيف أصبحت ؟!
فقال : أصبحنا وبنا من نعم الله ما لا نُحصيه مع كثرة ما نعصيه ... فما ندري أييهُما نشكر ؟
جميل ما يَسر أو قبيحُ ما ستر .




> السلام عليكم
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه 
> صباح الخي والزهور والورود وماعرف اعبر ابدا
> صباح النور والسرور 
> والجواب لهمس وام شيخه التسميد كل اسبوعين تقريبا سماد طبيعي معقم من المشاتل بس تجمع عليه حشرات صغيره تقرص 
> لازم السماد يسوي باعوذ صغير ومن تتشربه الارض خلاص يروح كل شي 
> كل اسبوعين مش وايد 
> اما بنسبه لطماطم زارعه بعضها في احواض لحالها وبعضه بعلب مويه كبيره وخلطه سماد وتراب وبيت موس
> لكن فيه بعضه محشور صح لاني بيت اجار وصغيره مساحة الزراعه وبو الشباب رافض اشيل من الانترلوك يقول بيت الناس وبعد مايحب الزراعه
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

مزارعة الاسبوع 

متزن روزه ( أم عبدالله )



وبأنتظار مزارعة الاسبوع المقبل عزيزاتي

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير على الجميع 
ام شيخه مشكوره حبيبتي اذا كان بنقطع منها وبنزرع فهي موجوده عند وحده من صديقاتي 
بس هي طلعت عندها من السماد وقلت لها خليلي البذور بس انا ما فضيت عشان اسير صوبها 
ان شاء الله بسير جريب ازورها وبقطع اللي اباه اساسا هي طلع فوق الياسمين وتشربك وياه

----------


## ميثانووبس

مبروك اختى متزن روزه تستاهلين كل خير

----------


## am.w

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شحالكن ما شاء ام الشيوووخ بيتج روعه تستاهلين مزارعت الشهر هههههههه
شحالكن يالمزاراعات النشيطات ام جسوم وام سلطان وهمس والباقيات 
طبعا ما افتقدتنى لانى مستجده ههههههههه حلوه هاى مستجده

----------


## سلرا

السلام عليكم اخواتى الجميلات يا ام شيخه يبعدي افتحى الرسائل الخاصه اباج في كلمه راس

----------


## أم شيخوو123

للرفع.....

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير على الجميع 
> ام شيخه مشكوره حبيبتي اذا كان بنقطع منها وبنزرع فهي موجوده عند وحده من صديقاتي 
> بس هي طلعت عندها من السماد وقلت لها خليلي البذور بس انا ما فضيت عشان اسير صوبها 
> ان شاء الله بسير جريب ازورها وبقطع اللي اباه اساسا هي طلع فوق الياسمين وتشربك وياه
> زين زين وان بغيتي الزود فالج طيب 
> متى ان شاء الله بتنزلين صور





> مبروك اختى متزن روزه تستاهلين كل خير
> هلا ام عبادي يله شدي حيلج يمكن تكونين انتي الاسبوع الياي .. بأنتظار الصور 
> وتساااااااااااااهل ام عبدالله





> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي 
> شحالكن ما شاء ام الشيوووخ بيتج روعه تستاهلين مزارعت الشهر هههههههه
> هههه ضنج ,,الظاهر ما عجبت ام شيخه 
> شحالكن يالمزاراعات النشيطات ام جسوم وام سلطان وهمس والباقيات 
> طبعا ما افتقدتنى لانى مستجده ههههههههه حلوه هاى مستجده 
> طبعاً افتقدناج وافتقدنا كل العضوات حياج الله نور التجمع





> السلام عليكم اخواتى الجميلات يا ام شيخه يبعدي افتحى الرسائل الخاصه اباج في كلمه راس
> هلا وعليج السلاااااااااام والرحمه يام عفرا 
> ياااالبيه ,, حاااااااااااااااااااضرين فتحنا وردينا على كلمة الراس تامرين امر طويلة العمر 
> وكثري من هالطله .





> للرفع.....
> حي الله ام شيخوو ,, رفع الله قدرج الغاليه

----------


## um sheikha

:EEK!:  مساا الخير  :EEK!: 
عثره تعثر العدو طاحت العدسات من كثر ما بققت اعيوني 

افاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وينكن ما من شر 
ام جاسم 
ام جواهر 
ام عبدالله 
ام شهد 
ام وليد 
ام ميره 
اروى 
لميعه 

شو ياكن بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 

مادري جاان حطيت وانا مادري لافته ان التجمع صيانه  :12 (86):  علشان جذيه ما دخلتن 

 :12 (67): يله انفضن عنكن غبار اجازة نهاية الاسبوع .. 

عيب عليكن تخلني اقرقع بروحي 
لو همس وام منصور وام عبادي وام عفرا واي ام جان صارت اعلوم .

يله اترياكن 

وام عبدالله يوم بغينا نفرحها ما دخلت  :12 (52): .


*

*

حشى يابوكم سرت يبت مدخنيه ادخن التجمع باللبان عين ما صلت على النبي

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير كيف حالك ام شيخه بغيت اجمع ما في احد ياكافي

رزوه مبروك الفوز ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

اتعلم تسميد مرتين في الشهر كثييير طالما تتعاملين مع مشتل استشيريهم واكيد بيساعدونك

ام شيخه فديتك (تعجبني ه الكلمه مع انها ماهي في قاموسنا) سألت البائع عن امر التوت وريته ورقه منها شار علي باستخدام فيتامين ورقي استخدمه حتى لو اني مسمدتها وينفع اخذ شتلات ورد جوري

وازرعهم الحين

ياقسي قلبكم يالي في بالي اجيبوا النداءخافوا الله

----------


## سلرا

اقولكن خواتى نصيحه الي تقدر تروح البحر تجمع الاعشاب الخضرا والطحالب الي تتجمع على السيف وتغسلها زين عن الملح وتحطها في سطل وتغطيه بالماي لمده شهر وبعدها اسقوا الخضروات منه والله مفعول سحري عجيب في تقويه النبته وتكاثر الثمر وجودته النتائج بتكون مصوره خلال هالشهر وبحط لكم الخطوات ان شاء الله

----------


## am.w

> مساا الخير 
> عثره تعثر العدو طاحت العدسات من كثر ما بققت اعيوني 
> 
> افاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وينكن ما من شر 
> ام جاسم 
> ام جواهر 
> ام عبدالله 
> ام شهد 
> ام وليد 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه زين يوم دخنتى اموووووت على ريحت اللبان نادنى ام عموووور لا تنسن :12 (96):

----------


## am.w

ام شيخه تلبسين عدسات سمحيلي بسوى لج تحقيق 
انا فى البيت البس نظاره بس يوم اطلع استحى البسها فى خاطري البس عدسات 
اشو رايج فيهن وهل صحيح يخربن منظر العين على المدى البعيد واشو احسن نوعيه 
واعرف انى طلعت من الموضوع ههههههه بس سؤال دايما ابا له جواب

----------


## ميثانووبس

سوي ليزك وفكي عمرج

----------


## am.w

ام ميثا فديتج ما ينفع الليزك عندى انحراف

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ع الجميع اشحالكن ,,,,,,

* ام شيخه* الغاليه الله يسلمج فديتج يعل ايامج كلها افراح بصراحه وايد فرحت بمزارعه الاسبوع وانا اليوم مادخلت قاعده ارتب الحديقه يايني شتل ورود هدايا ومن الصبح ازرع واعابل في الحديقه 

مشكوره* ياهمس* والله يباركلج الغاليه واذا يتي الامارات مري علينا يامطوعة التجمع كلج بركه 
* ام عبادي* مشكوره الغاليه والله يباركلج وشدي حيلج 
*ام عمور*  اعلومج

* بقية التجمع وينكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## am.w

علومي تسرج الغلا روووزه ما شاء الله عليج هههههههه انا اخذت بذور عند الوالده وزرعتهن اترياهن يطلعن عشان اراويكن ...... انا ساكنه في بيت موقت يوم ازرع يقولي ريلي ليش تزرعين ترانا بنطلع من عشر سنين وانا اسمع هالكلام هههههه........ السنه الماضيه زرعت وما شاء الله كل الزراعه طلعت وجان ايون عمال ويبنون فيه وخربو زراعتيه وانا اشوفهم من الدريشه ومتحسره علي الزراعه............... وهاي السنه زرعت وقلتله خل حد يقرب صوب الزراعه هههههه بالفاس علي راسه حشي مجرمه ..... صدق الزراعه يوم تتعب عليها تحسها مثل العيال تتعب يوم يتعبون............. وامس سرت للبيت اليديد ههههههه وريلي يقولي هنيه بحط باسكو............ وانا اقوله لا هنيه بزرع وهنيه بحط ورد وهنيه ما ادري اشو ههههههه قالي عندج البيت بكبره وين يايه مكان السيارات يعني للكراجات هههههههه قلت له عشقي الزراعه ما جني سرت قصت سيرتي الذاتيه ههههههه ........وكثر حبي للزراعه من اشتركت عندكن خذت افكار ومعلومات مفيده الله يخلي ام الشيوخ ....... والباقيات .....

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك النشور

" صباح الخير ياأهل الخير"

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

‏​‏​‏​‏​يحكى .. 

عن رجل خرج 
في سفر مع ابنه 
إلى مدينہ تبعد 
عنہ قرابة اليۆمين
ۆ كان معهما حمار
ۆضعا عليہ الأمتعہ
و كان الرجل دائما
ما يردد قۆل /
ما حجبہ اللہ عنا
كان أعظم !‬‬‫‫ ‬‬‫‫

ۆ بينما هما يسيران
في طريقهما . . 
كسرت ساق الحمار
في منتصف الطريق 
فقال الرجل ː 
ما حجبہ اللہ عنا
كان أعظم !‬‬‫‫ ‬‬‫‫
ف أخذ كل منهما
متاعہ على ظهرھ
ۆ تابعا الطريق  

ۆ بعد مدھ كسرت 
قدم الرجل . . 
فما عاد يقدر على
حمل شيء 
ۆ أصبح يجر رجلہ جرا 
فقال ː
ما حجبہ اللہ عنا
كان أعظم !‬‬‫‫
‬ فقام الابن ۆ حمل 
متاعہ ۆ متاع أبيہ 
على ظهرھ . . 
ۆ انطلقا يكملان مسيرهما 

ۆ في الطريق /
لدغت أفعى الابن
ف ۆقع على الأرض 
ۆ هو يتألم ​​

فقال الرجل ː 
ما حجبہ اللہ عنا
كان أعظم !‬‬‫‫
‬‬‫‫
ۆ هنا غضب الابن 
ۆ قال لأبيه ː 
أهناك ما هۆ أعظم
مما أصابنا ؟‬‬‫‫ ‬‬‫‫
ۆ عندما شُفي الابن 
أكملا سيرهما 
ۆ ۆصلا إلى المدينہ 
فإذا بها قد أزيلت
عن . . بكرة أبيها 
فقد جاءها زلزال 
أبادها بمن فيها ‬‬‫‫

فنظر الرجل لابنه
ۆ قال ﻟہ ː انظر يا بني
لۆ لم يُصبنا ما أصابنا
في رحلتنا . . 
لكنا ۆصلنا في ذلک اليۆم
ۆ لأصابنا ما هۆ أعظم 
ۆ كنا مع من هلک (n) !‬‬‫‫ ‬‬‫‫


• ‬‬ليكن هذا /
منهج حياتنا اليوميہ 
لكي تستريح القلۆب 
من . . 
القلق +التۆتر *...* !
ۆ نعلم أن ما أصابنا
من حزن ۆ هم 
ف يمكن أن يكون 
خيرا لنا 
فلنعش الحياھ 
ب كل أمل مهما ː 
كثرت الصعاب

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور
اعلومكن ياطويلات العمر .. عساكن يخير وسهاله 
نبدأ بعلومي لهذا الصباح 
طبعاً من يومين واحنا شغالين في تسميد المشتل ونقلنا شتل الطماط الي المكان الي خصصته للطماط 
ونظفنا المشتل من الحشيش الي يطلع بكثره ,, وبعد زرعت التينه وهمبات ام عبدالله من كثر ما زن عليه ابونا 
وان شاء الله اليوم بسير المشتل بشوف البتونيا جان متوفره 
وطول اليوم كنت بروحي في البيت مع قطوتيه الصغيره تركوووش 

وهاذي اعلومي لليوم 

نقلنا الشتل وسوينا بيت محمي يديد الهن 


خلينا لكبار لايتعبن وشلينا الصغار وسمدنا تحتهن 


تذكرن البقعه الفاضيه الي شب فيها النعناع هي الي سوينا المشتل فيها 


شتل الطماط المزروعه يديد من داخل والنعتاع من بينهن بننقله ان شاء الله اليوم .


وهي هاااااااااااااااااي اعلومي لليوم .. يله هاتن اعلومكن .

----------


## xouaexo

صباحكم خير وعافيه وقهوه مقنده 
اشتقت لكم يا صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
وعشانكم فرغت نفسي اشوي 
ولا الشغل عندي من ساسي لراسي 
وكالعاده اشرد منه سرت ورسان وسرت القريه العالميه اتشرى اكسسوارات مغربيه 
تعبت وايد ومول ما ابا اتشكى ولا افضفض على العام 
شو رايكم اتشوفون كم صوره مصورتنهم عشانكم مع انني كرهت التصوير 


صوره للعشب بدا ينمو من الاخبار السيئه اللي ما خبرتكم عنها 
ان من بعد ما الخبير الاجنبي صلح التايمر والديلمه رجع نظام الري اخترب 
لانهم ما صلحوا البلكات الجديمه يمكن بس اسبوع اشتغل وهذا سببب بطئ نمو الحشيش 
 


ما شاء الله الجرجير عطى محصول وفير ولين الحين طعمه حلو 


 


الفلفل بدا يزهر من يومين 


 



الشبت ينمو على استحياء 

 

اللي بقى من الباذنجان 


 


لقطه فنيه اتذكر ايام كنت احب اصور 


 


 


السور الاسود غيرت مكانه 


 


كان موجود هنيه 


 


ياسمينة همسه وراها البامبو اللي بتسلقه 
ومعاه موز المروحه 

 


منظر جميل لتداخل المتسلقه مع شجيرة الورد الاحمر 

 


نبات داخلي ويبين وراه الصبغ البرونزي الانتيك 


 


بعيدا عن الزراعه جزء من الصاله الداخليه المجدده 


 


 


 


اراكم قريبا واعتذر لانني ما رديت عليكم لكنني ما حبيت ادخل بدون ما افرحكم بالصور 
اللي اتحبون اتشوفوها واتابعون معاي تطورات الحديقه

----------


## um sheikha

> صباحكم خير وعافيه وقهوه مقنده
> صباح النور والسرور يام جاسم اقول وين ام جاسم من البارحه ما بينت 
> اشتقت لكم يا صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
> وعشانكم فرغت نفسي اشوي 
> ولا الشغل عندي من ساسي لراسي 
> يزاج الله خير انتي كريم واحنا نستاهل 
> وكالعاده اشرد منه سرت ورسان وسرت القريه العالميه اتشرى اكسسوارات مغربيه 
> غيرتي جو 
> تعبت وايد ومول ما ابا اتشكى ولا افضفض على العام 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> نبات داخلي ويبين وراه الصبغ البرونزي الانتيك 
> ما شاء الله جمييييييييييييييل 
>  
> 
> 
> بعيدا عن الزراعه جزء من الصاله الداخليه المجدده 
> اووووووووه رهيبه حبيت الابيض .. تغيرت عن اللون البنفسجي نهائياً واصبحت رائعه 
>  
> 
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

مشكوره يا ام التجمع الطيبة القلب 
بدون حلفان انه لولاج ولولا اخواتي المزارعات الحسناوات جان ما دخلت المنتدى 
بدل اللبلابه زرعت ياسمينه كانت مبينه اتوقع لها نمو جميل وفي الطرف الثاني جهنميه دوبل ام كشه 
ماشاء الله على دقة ملاحظتج اتعوضج شوي عن ذاكرة الجولد فيش لكن اللون مب ابيض هو لون غريب 
يبين لؤلؤي في التصوير 
واللون البرونزي فيه تشات من الاسود والانتيك جولد وفيه حركات تموجيه ما مبينه في الصور 
وللاسف ما بتشوفون لي مواضيع بعد الان في قسم الديكور لاسباب خاصه 
بس بخص التجمع ببعض الصور لانكم تساهلون كل خير

----------


## ميثانووبس

حلوة الشجره تم ورد احمر
شوه اسمها ام جاسم؟\

وبالبركة التغييرات :Smile:

----------


## ظل الشجرة

السلام عليكم يا احلى تجمع زراعي 
انا كنت مراقبة التجمع من بعيد , لكن قلت لازم اشاركم بمزرعتي المتواضعة
الرجلة ما شاء الله اقص منها للسلطة والادام يا سلام وتطلع ثاني مره خلال اقل من شهر 
وعندى صور راح اضعها برد ثاني ان شاء الله

----------


## xouaexo

> السلام عليكم يا احلى تجمع زراعي 
> انا كنت مراقبة التجمع من بعيد , لكن قلت لازم اشاركم بمزرعتي المتواضعة
> الرجلة ما شاء الله اقص منها للسلطة والادام يا سلام وتطلع ثاني مره خلال اقل من شهر 
> وعندى صور راح اضعها برد ثاني ان شاء الله


حياج الله اختي ظل الشجره 
ومشكوره على الصور الحلوه وربي يبارك لج بمزرعتج 
بالنسبه للرجله او البربير عرفنا استخدامه كسلطه لكن كيف تستخدميه كايدام في الطبخ

----------


## ظل الشجرة

الله يحييك حبيبتي 
ان شاء الله تامرين أمر 
ادام الرجلة اول شىء تيبين حزمتين رجلة تغسلينهم زين من التراب , وبعدين تفرمينهم كأنهم كزبرة طبعاً الاوراق والسيقان تفرمينهم .
بعدين تيبين دجاج او لحم على راحتك لكن قطع صغار/ بصل مفروم/ فص ثوم مفروم/ 3 حبات طماطم مفروم /ملعقة كبيرة صلصة / ملح /فلفل اسود/كمون / وفنجان عدس احمر مغسول 

الطريقة /
تحمرين البصل , بعدين تحطين الثوم والدجاج وتقلبينهم , ثم البهار والملح والطماطم والصلصة والعدس 
و اتركيه 10 دقايق على نار هادية , بعدين حطي الرجلة واتركيها حتى تخرج مويتها , بعدين حطي لها كوب ماء و تترك حتى ينضج الدجاج والرجلة وتصير المرقة كثيفة 
وبالهناء والعافية و ان شاء الله تضبط معاكي

----------


## ظل الشجرة

هذى باقى الصور ان شاء تعجبكم 
هذا فطر طلع تحت الرجلة شكلو حلو وغريب يطلع عندنا بالخليج 
الليمون الى الان ما أثمر ما اعرف السبب مع انها كبيرة 

يالله نشوفكم على خير مع السلامة

----------


## xouaexo

> هذى باقى الصور ان شاء تعجبكم 
> هذا فطر طلع تحت الرجلة شكلو حلو وغريب يطلع عندنا بالخليج 
> الليمون الى الان ما أثمر ما اعرف السبب مع انها كبيرة 
> 
> يالله نشوفكم على خير مع السلامة


الله يسلمج يل ظل الشجره 
ومشكوره على طريقة ايدام الرجله 
وحلوه الصور الثانيه للفطروالليمون 
اصبري على اللوميه اكيد يبا لها وقت لين ما تثمر 
وخلينا انشوفج دوم ولا تقطعينا 
خالفتنا عليكم العافيه

----------


## ميثانووبس

منورة ام جاسم 
هههه ضفتج في الصداقه وما بينتي!

----------


## روضة الأمارات

> هذى باقى الصور ان شاء تعجبكم 
> هذا فطر طلع تحت الرجلة شكلو حلو وغريب يطلع عندنا بالخليج 
> الليمون الى الان ما أثمر ما اعرف السبب مع انها كبيرة 
> 
> يالله نشوفكم على خير مع السلامة


هلالالالا حبايبي اشتقتلكم 
بخصوص شجرة الليمون نسيت احط الموضوع  :12 (85):  
اولا ردي على سؤالي يمكن يكون شراتي 
انتي شاريتنها من مشتل
انا من مشتل البلدية
المهم مالج مطعم 
يعني تاكدي ان الجزئ المطعوم من تحت الطعم 
لا تطلع اغصان لن هي من الاصل 
يعني تتعب الشجرة وما تثمر 
المطعوم هو الي يثمر 
عساج فهمتي علي  :12 (74):

----------


## ظل الشجرة

> هلالالالا حبايبي اشتقتلكم 
> بخصوص شجرة الليمون نسيت احط الموضوع  
> اولا ردي على سؤالي يمكن يكون شراتي 
> انتي شاريتنها من مشتل
> انا من مشتل البلدية
> المهم مالج مطعم 
> يعني تاكدي ان الجزئ المطعوم من تحت الطعم 
> لا تطلع اغصان لن هي من الاصل 
> يعني تتعب الشجرة وما تثمر 
> ...


والله ما ادرى , حنا شرينا البيت لقينا شجرة ليمون وما ادرى مطعم او لا 
الشجرة طوله فوق المترين, طيب كيف اطعمه ؟
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## روضة الأمارات

ييبي مهندس زراعي وهو بيطعمها لج  :12 (87):  
واذا مايحتاج تطعيم والعيب بشي تعاني منة الشجرة بيعالجة ان شاء لله

----------


## um sheikha

عش حيآتك لله ، تكن آسعد الخلق’ . .  :Smile:  !`

( لو يعلمَ المصليُ مآيغشآه من الرحمة عند سجوده لمآ رفع رَأسه 

صَبآحكم ، سبحان الله ، الحمد الله ، والله أكبر ، وﻻ أله إلا الله `’ . .  :Smile: 

 :13:  همسااااااااات صباحيه  :13: 

مما قرأت وراقى لي

يحكى أن 

رجل عجوز ، أراد أن يجدد حرث أرض حديقة منزله ، ليزرع فيها البطاطا ،
ففكر بابنه الوحيد الذي سجنه كبير العساكر بتهمة سرقة نقود وهو شاب بار بأبيه ،
فقد كان العون الوحيد له في مثل هذه المواقف !,,أما الآن فهو يعيش وحيداً ومغلوباً على أمره .. 

فما كان من الأب إلا أن كتب رسالة لابنه ، يعبر فيها عن اشتياقه له ، وتمنيه أن يكون بجانبه ليعاونه في الحرث وزراعة الأرض !

بعد أيام معدوده تلقى الأب رسالة من ابنه ، يحذره فيها من أن يحفر حديقة المنزل ،لأنه دفن النقود المسروقه فيها !
وستاء العجوز من رسالة ابنه وهو موقن أن ابنه لا يسرق 

بعد يومين ، داهم العساكر منزل الرجل العجوز، 
واتجهوا نحو الحديقة وقاموا بحفرها وقلبوها رأساً على عقب ، بحثا عن النقود الذي جاء ذكرها في رسالة الابن لأبيه ، 
ولكن لم يجدوا أي شئ !!!

فخرجوا من المنزل ، و عادوا بخفي حنين ... 

بعد أيام : 

استلم العجوز رسالة ثانية من ابنه يقول فيها :
أتمنى أن يكونوا قد حرثوا الأرض بصورة كافية ... 
الآن يمكنك يا أبي أن تزرع البطاطا ... هذا أقصى ما يمكنني أن أقدمه لك ، فأرجو أن تسامحني على كذبي وأن ترضى عني

صباح الرضى يامزارعات 
اسمحولي انشغلت البارحه وشكلي بنشغل لمدة 20 يوم لاني لازم اتابع 
سير اخر تطوارات بيت ليوا العزيز لان اجازتنا بتبتدي نص الشهر الياي بس ان شاء الله ما يمنع اني 
اباشر مهامي وياكن وويا القسم 

اعلومكن اليوم .. محد يبا يصير مزارعة الاسبوع 
الجماعه الي ما صورن يله استعيلن نبا صور نبا اثبات للمجهود 




> مشكوره يا ام التجمع الطيبة القلب 
> قامت ليتات ويهي تشب وتطفي هههه ,, ترا ان نقعت لمبة ويهي بغرمكن كيفكن 
> العفو عزيزتي تستاهلين كل خير وخلي معنوياتج فوق 
> 
> بدون حلفان انه لولاج ولولا اخواتي المزارعات الحسناوات جان ما دخلت المنتدى 
> يعني استثنيتيني من كلمة حسناوات دومي سقط سهوا ودومي بنت البطه السودا لاحووووووووووووووووول .. 
> يله مقبوله منج يام جااااااااااااااااااااااااااسم 
> بدل اللبلابه زرعت ياسمينه كانت مبينه اتوقع لها نمو جميل وفي الطرف الثاني جهنميه دوبل ام كشه 
> ماشاء الله على دقة ملاحظتج اتعوضج شوي عن ذاكرة الجولد فيش لكن اللون مب ابيض هو لون غريب 
> ...



سامحوني تركيه تايم تريقة واربعت ورا الدياي والجو اليوم رهييييييييييييب هوا بارد 
لي عوده ان شاء الله وبرد عليكن .

----------


## متزن روزه

*صباح الورد وماء الورد وصباح الفل لاحلى وردات التجمع وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني ( متاثره بالورد فتذكرت المطربه ورده بغنيتها وحشتوني )

الغاليه ام شيخه الله يسعد صباحج وعيبتني همسج الصباحيه وايد وفكره بس اخافهم يكسرولي الشير بخليها حق السنه اليايه في بداية موسم زراعه الخضروات ( ههههههههههههههههه)
والله يعينج ويسرلج امورج وتخلصين بيت ليوا بس عاد مانقدرع غيابج كل هذا 

 ام جاسم ماشاءالله ع الترتيبات والتغيرات وايد حلوه 

بقيه التجمع اشحالكن*

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ام شيخه الغاليه هذي صورة الجهنميه الي خبرتج عنها بتشوفين الحشيش تحتها تراني بين فتره وفتره اجلعه من تحتها لكن ماشي فايده وعاد الحين ابغي مشورج ومشوره المطوعه همس 













وتسلمن وانا انتظر المشوره والحل يامزارعاتي العزيزات

----------


## سلرا

صباح الخير والنور والسرور والورد المضمخ بالعطور والبحر والسما الصافيه والطيور يا احبابي لكم خالص الحب منثور يا مصدر بهجتى والهامي والحبور 

جنى استويت شاعره هذا كله من وجودكم في حياتى ومن هوايتنا الجميله المشتركه ومن الجو الحلو

----------


## سلرا

> مرحبا ام شيخه الغاليه هذي صورة الجهنميه الي خبرتج عنها بتشوفين الحشيش تحتها تراني بين فتره وفتره اجلعه من تحتها لكن ماشي فايده وعاد الحين ابغي مشورج ومشوره المطوعه همس 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مرحبا غناتى ام عبدالله 

فتيتج ماشي حل حق العشب المتطفل غير انج تجلعينه من حوالين اي شجره تبينها تكبر وتزهر او تثمر وعقب ماتجلعين العشب وتنظفين حوالين النبته وتهوين التربه حوالينها حاولي تحطين من الحواجز الخاصه بزحف الحشيش او تنثرين كونكريت حوالين النبته عشان تخنق العشيش وما يطلع او تحطين نشارت الخشي بدال الكونكريت اذا حبيتي لج مطلقه الحريه بس من المهم انج تنظفين الحشائش حوالين الجهنميه والا ما بتكبر بسرعه وبتتعب النبته لان الحشيش يشفط المواد العضويه والمفيده ويضر النبته

----------


## ظل الشجرة

صباح الخير جميعاً وعلى أغلى بلد على قلبي الامارات 
كيفكم ان شاء الله بخير 
اليوم بوريكم السماد مالي (الكمبوست) , يمكن تضنوا ان له ريحه , لاكن ريحته زي ريحة التراب المبلول ’ طبعاً يجمع حشرات لاكن مب مشكلة , أنا كل يوم اقلبه وازيده ماي

----------


## سلرا

> صباح الخير جميعاً وعلى أغلى بلد على قلبي الامارات 
> كيفكم ان شاء الله بخير 
> اليوم بوريكم السماد مالي (الكمبوست) , يمكن تضنوا ان له ريحه , لاكن ريحته زي ريحة التراب المبلول ’ طبعاً يجمع حشرات لاكن مب مشكلة , أنا كل يوم اقلبه وازيده ماي


ممتاز الله يوفقج يا ظل الشجره وياليت كل اخواتنا المزارعات يعتمدون كورنر في الحديقه لصناعه الكمبوست لان الكمبوست من اساسيات نجاح الحديقه

----------


## ميثانووبس

شاخباركم يا حلوين؟
من الصبح احاول ادخل والمنتدى بطيء

----------


## روضة الأمارات

هذا شرح كيف تقومين بقص الاغصان الزائدة الغير مطعومة تجعل شجرتك منهكة ولا تثمر والسبب 
الاغصان التي ترينها من الاصل وليست من الجزء المطعوم التي تثمر لذل قومي بقص الجزء المراد الي في الدائرة 
اولا قومي بالبحث عن الجزئ المطعوم بتحصلين شرات جرح في الشجرة بيكون واضح بعدها اي غصن يظهر من تحت الطعم شيليه حتا لوكان اطول من الشجرة لانه ماراح يثمر لا يغركن الغصن حلو 
المهم هذي الصورة للتوضيح  :12:

----------


## روضة الأمارات

ساااااعدوني الصورة كبييرو والله نسيت كيف حد يساعدني يصغرها

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير كيف حالكم ياحسناوات ع قول ام جاسم 

ام جاسم ماشاء الله حلوه الصور الله يهنئكم 

روز خيه اسهل طريقه لازالت العشب الحاجز البلاستك مثل الي شفتيه بمشتلي نظفي حواليها احليقيها حلاقه وحددي حواليها وكا المعتاد قلبي التربه وشوي فيتامين لاني تعرضت لنفس المشكله مع العنبه

لان العشب يأخذ الغذاء

عزيزتي ظل شجره بالنسبه للفطر طبيعي يظهر اول ما تنزرع التربه فتره ويتوقف ويكون ضعيف بمجرد يجي عليه الماء يتكسر ام الليمون لازم تقصين من اطرافه ومن تحت حتى تكبر بسرعه ولسى صغيره 

اصبري عليها شوي

منوره ياسلره ميثانو شحالك الغاليه

----------


## ميثانووبس

بخير الغاليه
متابعينكم

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اجعل صباحنا هذا صباحا مباركا
من الخير قريبا من الشر بعيدا لا خاسئا ولا خاسرا ولا محروما 
اللهم اجعل أول يومنا هذا صلاحا وأوسطه فلاحا وأخره نجاحا و رباحا 


♡ ♥صَبْاحـ’ الوٌرْدَ بَزْهُوَرْهَہ وْفَلـہ» 

*;;*
*;;*;;*
*;;*;;*;;*
)|(

صَــــــــبـــــــــاحْ الخَــــــــيــــــــــرْ
‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​​‏​​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​♥ صَبَاحَ لشُوفَكن يفَزَ الكَونَ گلـَہ»:$
​​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​صَبَـَّآحْ آلْكِيْـَّكْ وَآلْكَآفِـَّيْ
وَشٌرْبْ آلْشآيْ وآلْنِسْكَآفِـَّيْ
صَبَـَّآحْ يَنْطِـَّقْ يْقٌـَّـَّوْلّـَِّْكْن 
صَبَآحْكْـَّن عَـَّسَّـَّلْ صَآفِـَّيْ

 :13:  همساااااااااات صباحيه  :13: 

يحكى أنه 
كان هناك امرأة تصنع الخبز لأسرتها كل يوم
وكانت يوميا تصنع رغيف خبز إضافيا
وتضعه على شرفة النافذة لأي مار
جائع ليأخذه.
وفي كل يوم يمر رجل فقيرأحدب
ويأخذ الرغيف وبدلا من إظهار امتنانه
لأهل البيت كان يدمدم بالقول:
” الشر الذي تقدمه يبقى معك ,,والخير الذي تقدمه يعود إليك”
كل يوم على هذا الحال
بدأت المرأة بالشعور بالضيق
لعدم إظهار الرجل للامتنان
للمعروف الذي تصنعه
وأخذت تفكر قائلة:
كل يوم يمر هذا الأحدب ويردد جملته
الغامضة وينصرف ، ترى ماذا يقصد؟!!
وبيوم أضمرت بنفسها أمرا:
سوف أتخلص من هذا الأحدب
فأضافة بعض السمّ لرغيف الخبز
الذي صنعته وكانت على وشك وضعه
على النافذة ولكن بدأت يداها بالارتجاف
ما هذا الذي أفعله؟!
قالت لنفسها وهي تلقي بالرغيف 
ليحترق بالنار
ثم صنعت رغيف خبز آخر ووضعته
على النافذة وكالعادة جاء الأحدب
واخذ الرغيف ودمدم جملته
كان للمرأة ولد غاب بعيدا وطويلا
بحثا عن مستقبله
ولشهور عديدة لم تصلها أنباء عنه
وكانت دائمة الدعاء بعودته لها سالما
في ذلك اليوم الذي تخلصت فيه
من رغيف الخبز المسموم
دق باب البيت مساء وحينما فتحته
وجدت – لدهشتها – ابنها واقفا بالباب
كان شاحبا متعبا وملابسه شبه ممزقة
وكان جائعا ومرهقا وبمجرد رؤيته لأمه
قال:
إنها لمعجزة وجودي هنا
على مسافة أميال من هنا
كنت مجهدا ومتعبا لدرجة الانهيار
في الطريق وكدت أن أموت
لولا مرور رجل أحدب بي
وكان الرجل طيبا بالقدر الذي
أعطاني فيه رغيف خبز كامل لأكله
وقال لي: أن هذا هو طعامه كل يوم
واليوم سيعطيه لي لأن حاجتي اكبر
كثيرا من حاجته
بمجرد أن سمعت الأم هذا الكلام
شحبت وظهر الرعب على وجهها
وتذكرت الرغيف المسموم
الذي صنعته اليوم صباحا
لو لم تقم بالتخلص منه بالنار
لكان ولدها هو من أكله
لحظتها أدركت معنى كلام الأحدب ..
” الشر الذي تقدمه يبقى معك ,,والخير الذي تقدمه يعود إليك”

المغزى:
افعل الخير ولا تتوقف
حتى لو لم يتم تقديره وقتها
لأنه يوم ما حتى لو لم يكن بهذا العالم
سوف يتم مجازاتك
عن أفعالك الجيدة التي قمت بها
في هذا العالم

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور خواتي العزيزات 
شصبحتن اليوم 
ههههههههههههه ضحكتني على الصبح حسبي الله على بليسكن 
وعلى قولت سبتوه في شعبية الكرتون
ضحكتني وانا فيه كحه 
وذكرتني يوم تغيب المدرسه هذاك اليوم عيد عندنا 
عيل يوم انا منقعه محد يدخل ويوم سرت دخلتن كلكن 
على العموووووووووووووووووووم 
هاذي الساعه لمباركه 

اعلومي البارحه ما تسر .. انعديت من تركيه كحه وزجمه 
والبارحه عندها موعد سولها اشعه وخذوا دم منها الدكتوره خايفه من صدرها في صوت ما خف من 3 اسابيع 
والادويه ما يابت نتيجه لان تركيه صعب ما تشرب الدوا ما خلينا شي ما سويناه لدرج ان كل شرب دوا ينيرح 
حلجها ويصب دم من كثر ما تقاوم .. ومانروم نستحمل حالها جذيه وما تستفيد كلمنا الدكتوره قالت خلاص 
بعطيها ابره كل يوم لمدة 4 تيام دام انها صعبه

والمساء سرنا نخلص شغل بيت ليوا واختكن تفج برزه بس اقوله هذا ولا هب هذا ذبحني الصداع من الزجمه 
المهم خلصنا الي سايرين عشانه .

----------


## ظل الشجرة

صباح الخير عليكم جميعاً 
سلامتج يام شيخة ما تشوفين شر
اخباري اليوم زينة وايد .
أمس سرت المشتل , بغيت شتلة نعناع لاكن ما لقيت وشليت منه شتلة حنا وايد حلوة .
سألته عن شجرة الليمون اللي عندى قالى يبالها تلقيح , لاكن أخر شهر 1 إن شاء الله لان الجو بارد الان و ما يساعد على التلقيح .
وأخذت منه بذور ورقيات وزرعتهن وإن شاء إذا طلعن بصورهم لكم .
يالله نشوفكم على خير

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم 
سلامات ام شيخه ياختي الكل يعاني من هالزكام 
ليش ما تعطين بناتج ليمون خلطة العسل والثوم لان العسل طعمه حلو يمكن تتقبله وهو عباره عن فنيان عسل وفنيان عصير ليمون وفصين ثوم وتعطينها 3 مرات باليوم بيقوي مناعتها وبيخفف الكحه والزجام بصوره رهيبه 
جربيه وحاولي وياها لين تتعود على الطعم وبروحها بتطلبج اياه 
انا مصوره الصور من امس يمكن باجر انزلهم 
اهلين ظل الشجره حبيبتي اشتري نعناع وزرعيه على طول او خلي العيدان اللي تحسين انهم بالغين فغرشة فيها ماي ويوم يطلع عروق بيضا مثل الخيوط زرعيهم وبالتوفيق

----------


## روضة الأمارات

ما قلتلج اختي  :12 (88):  كان يبالها تلقيح والحمد لله ماطلع فيها شي وان شاء الله تتهنين بثمارها

والشتله حلوة بس مقهوووووووووووورة ابي ازرع في البيت بس مو قادرة مافي مكان  :12 (99):

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير عليكم جميعاً 
> هلا عزيزتي ظل الشجرة ,, صباح النور والسرور
> سامحيني دخلتي في اليومين الي انزحمة فيهن ولا قبل بروحي اهش الفراشات مارحبت بأنظمامج 
> ما علينا 
> مرحبا الساع بالعضوه الثالثه من دار بومتعب ( ظل الشجرة) ,, يسعدنا انظامج لحديقتنا الصغيره 
> ويفرحنا تواجد 3 عضوات من بلدنا الشقيق السعوديه 
> عسى ربي يجمعنا على الخير ان شاء الله 
> سلامتج يام شيخة ما تشوفين شر
> الشر ما ييج الغاليه 
> ...





> السلام عليكم 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه ام منصور 
> سلامات ام شيخه ياختي الكل يعاني من هالزكام 
> الله يسلمج فديتج .. اصكتي ينها فوحه هابه في العالم 
> ليش ما تعطين بناتج ليمون خلطة العسل والثوم لان العسل طعمه حلو يمكن تتقبله وهو عباره عن فنيان عسل وفنيان عصير ليمون وفصين ثوم وتعطينها 3 مرات باليوم بيقوي مناعتها وبيخفف الكحه والزجام بصوره رهيبه
> جربيه وحاولي وياها لين تتعود على الطعم وبروحها بتطلبج اياه 
> زين ما شاء الله ومنكم نستفيد..  
> انا مصوره الصور من امس يمكن باجر انزلهم 
> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله انتي كريم واحنا نستاهل يا منصور بأنتظار الصور 
> ...





> ما قلتلج اختي  كان يبالها تلقيح والحمد لله ماطلع فيها شي وان شاء الله تتهنين بثمارها
> 
> والشتله حلوة بس مقهوووووووووووورة ابي ازرع في البيت بس مو قادرة مافي مكان 
> حي الله روضه منوره عزيزتي

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ماتشوفين شر يام شيخه انتي والغاليه تركوش
اجر وعافيه

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا 
دخلت مالقيت حد فحبيت اقولكن تصبحن ع خير

----------


## am.w

سلامج ام الشيوووخ وسلامت تركيه ها اسمها ولا دلعها تركيه 
هلا والله بظل الشجره وهنزادا وروضه و متزن واتعلم علوومكن
الله يعينهم العيال يوم يمرضون نحن نتعب انا بنتي من سابع المستحيلات تاخذ الدوا 
جربت معاها جميع الطرق من بعيد من تشوفه ترجع معني انها صغنطوووطه سنه واربع شهور 
بس بجرب معاها خلطه العسل ويالثوم والليمون ان شاء الله ترضي تاخذه*

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير خوياتي المزارعات 
الحمدلله اليوم الله قدرنا وحطينا الصور 
اول شي قربوا على الفواله وبعدين بنسير صوب المشتل 
افا افا نسينا دلة القهوه ما حطيناها ترا التصوير والترتيب بنتي اللي سوته انا بس سويت 
الحلويات 



وهذا الجرجير والرويد جاهز للسلطه 



الطماط والفلفل والباذنجان قبل ما ينزرعون 







الطماط اثناء الزراعه 



وهذي صورة الفلفل والباذنجان بعد ما استقر في مكانه 





يتبع

----------


## هانزادا

رجعنا نكمل باقي الشتلات والخضره 

الشبت مب عايبني لكن بزرع غيره 



النعناع قولوا ما شاء الله 



قبل كمن يوم شوفوا شو ريت هذي من الموسم اللي فات بس زاد خضارها واثمرت 



البصل 





اليازيه تقول انها زرعت بذر التفاح بس انا اشوفه طلع رمان شوفوا طريقتها فالزراعه 
دفنت الكوب 



زرعنا بذور الرمان والحمدلله 



واخيرا اعرفكم على الجوافه 



اصلح اكون مزارعة الاسبوع ؟

----------


## هانزادا

ام شيخه سمحيلي ماعندي الفوتوشوب ما كتبت اسمي

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اجعل صباحنا هذا صباحا مباركا
من الخير قريبا من الشر بعيدا لا خاسئا ولا خاسرا ولا محروما 
اللهم اجعل أول يومنا هذا صلاحا وأوسطه فلاحا وأخره نجاحا و رباحا 

صباج النور والسرور ياتجمعي الجميل 
السموحه منكن اشغال وتيلفونات من الصبح وتركيه بسم الله عليها مثل الذبابه على راسي 

اعلومي ياطويلات العمر 
البارحه كلمت مهندس مشتل الباهيه وخبرني ان السياره يابت ورد يديد 
وخت تركيه وسيده على المشتل .. ولقيته مجهزلي الطربوشيه البيضاء وخت حمر 2 حق ليوا 
ولقطت كل الورد الي عنده 14 كرتون وطبعاً ما يكفيني يالله يالله مدخل البيت من الداخل 
احتاج دبل الرقم الي خته .. وقعدنا نزرع البارحه ولين المغرب وقفت الشغل وعقب الصلاه سرنا عشاء عند الاهل 
علشان جذيه ما دخلت اشوف لعلوم واليوم كملت شغلي والله المستعان .




> السلام عليكم 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي 
> ماتشوفين شر يام شيخه انتي والغاليه تركوش
> فديتج الشر ما ييج الغاليه 
> اجر وعافيه
> الله يعافيج ياربي 
> 
> اتعلم متى بتنزلين الواااااااااااااااااااااجب نبا نشوف مجهودج 
> تعبتيني صور صور لاهنتي .



لي عوده ان شاء الله 
ام عبدالله 
السموحه اتأخرت في الرد ان شاء الله برد
ام منصور 
اسعدتيني بالصور ان شاء الله برد عليج 

والباقيات برد عليكن استحملني

----------


## xouaexo

> رجعنا نكمل باقي الشتلات والخضره 
> 
> الشبت مب عايبني لكن بزرع غيره 
> 
> 
> 
> النعناع قولوا ما شاء الله 
> 
> 
> ...




صبحكم الله بالخير مزارعاتنا الحسناوات خاصة غرشوبة ليوا ام شيخه 

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله على زراعتج يا هانزادا 
وشو ها الفواله المرتبه والزوليه الغاويه 
مسامحينج ها المره بالقهوه شرط اتكون المره الياييه مع ملة السح 
تراني شحيه وما اقدر اصرط الاكل بدون فردة تمر 
ويا اختي كلنا السنه الشبت ما شاب عندنا زين شكلها البذور والله عنها 
وتسلم ايد بنتج اللي نقلت لنا الصور وان شاء الله رمانتها تستوي نخله 
تذكرين المحاضر العبيط في محاضرة مزرعه في كل بيت 
اللي ايقول لا تزرعون بذور لانها ما بتطلع مثل 
بذرتها بتزرعون نخله وتطلع شجرة غاف 
وكلنا اطنزنا عليه وقلنا لهم الحب يطلع على بذره والحلم على فسره 
المهم مدام محد قدم شي يديد فانت مرشحه للفوز بمزارعة الاسبوع 
مبروك لهانزادا مقدما

----------


## ظل الشجرة

صباح الخير يا بلادي 
صباح العطر والكادي 
صباح الخير يا إمارات 
كيف حالكم , عساكم بخير 
ما شاء الله عليك يا هانزاد ,الصراحة مزارعة الاسبوع من الحين لك , مع أني شادة حيلي لاكن ما في أمل أخذها  :12 (99): 
شكر حار لكل من رحب فيني من الاعضاء بلا استثناء 
البارح سرت المشتل عشان النعناع لاكن ما في , وأخذت منه شتلة ياسمين متسلق
حبيت أسئل بكم شتلة الريحان ؟ 
حاولت أحط الصورة هني لاكن ما عرفت أسفة وضعتها في المرفقات 
شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## ميثانووبس

انمسح ردي يا للهول

----------


## xouaexo

> انمسح ردي يا للهول



يا لهوي يا لهوي 
انمسح رد ميثانو 
يا ما انمسحت لنا مواضيع كامله بصورها اتعيشين وتاكلين غيرها 

ظل الشجره حلوه الياسمينه 
لا تسالين عن الاسعار نحن نشتري درازن وكراتين ونحاسب بالجمله 
مثلا بعض لازهار الحبه بعشر نقول سوي دسكاونت خليها بثمان 
وناخذ درزن وعقب ندفع بالجمله وشكلهم ايعرفونا ملاقيف جان ما ايزيدون علينا السعر النهائي زين 
ام شيخه مساكين اهل الرحبه لقلقتي مشتلهم وورودهم زين انج بعيد عن ورسان جان 
ما تم لنا شي

----------


## xouaexo

شوفوا اخر مشترياتي من ورسان 

 


 


شكي ما صورت البقيه بحاول اجردن بنتي تنزل الصور اليديده وبكمل بعدين

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الغيم همال الرعود مساء الجو الغاوي العجيب ومساكن ورد وفل وياسمين 

 ام شيخه الغاليه مسموحه وخذي راحتج عيل ماقصرتي خلصتي ورد بوظبي 
ام جاسم مرحبابج اشحالج وين تغطين ها الايام 
ام منصور ياسلام ع زراعتج تبارك الله وتسلم ايدها اليازيه نفس اسم بنتي الكبيره وتستاهلين مزارعة الاسبوع 
ظل الشجره مرحبابج بين اخواتج المزارعات الغاليه بخصوص النعناع اذا عندج في الثلاجه ازرعيه ع طول 
ميثانه عادي حبيبتي تحصل دايمن 

 البقيه وينكن ,,,,,,

----------


## am.w

السلام عليكن اشتقت لكن نفر نفر وهاي احلا ورده من ربوع العين ههههههه :12 (97):  
خواتي انا زرعت الخضروات بس مش مثلكن لانى مبتديه  :Stick Out Tongue:  
بس شى طلع وشى بعده هههه ما ادرى بلاه اشو يتريا هههههههههههه
هذا الشى عادى ولا يباله شى يعنى دوا  :12 (87):  اي شى ان شاء الله اذا قدرت باجر براويكن

----------


## روضة الأمارات

هلا بنوووووووووووووووووتات  :12 (19): 
شوعلومكن انا عندي مشكلة وكلهم يضحكون علي بسبتها 
زراعتي اقصد الخضروات كل هاااااااااااا اقزام  :12 (100):  تعبت مو موسم واحد يستوي معاي جي في كل المواسم هذا الثالث موسم وهن على ذا الحال شو اسوي اعطيهم هرمون نمو  :12 (53):  خخخخخخ
الباذنجان اهو الوحيد الي ماستوا فيه شي حجمة طبيعي الطماط حجمة كبير او عادي بس الثمرة صغيرة استهبل ويا هلي لاتغركم صغرها تراها صلصة اونة مركزة خخخخخ  :12 (72):  

دلوني عطوني حل ما استحمل مهزلة اهلي على كتا كيتي  :12 (93): 
ابي اصورة لكم بس الكامرة الي وياي زومها بعيد مايصور القريب عادي اصور بتليفون بيكون واضح 
ولا لا 
المهم عندي مشكلة شوي مارقتني بنات يي المن في الشجر والخضروات واخلي ابوية يرش بالدوى تخيلو كله بس يومين لا زيادة يرد مرة ثانية  :12 (100):  انا هني بستخف شو سالفة لحدكن والساع ليكون عين من حد  :12 (3):  خخخخ

----------


## EBEL

مرحبا خواتي 
وااااايد حبيت هالقسم وكل يوم أفتحه وأقرا الجديد وصراحه واااايد شجعتني عالزراعه كل اسبوع اروح مشتل 
انا كل موسم أزرع الحمدلله وكانت عندي صديقه فالدوام شاطره فالزراعه وهيه علمتني امور وايد واحين انتن صديقاني واتعلم من مواضيعكن أشياء حلوه .
أم جاسم حبيبيتي وين هذا ورسان ؟
وصراحه حديقة خالتج جدا أنا معجبه فيها .... تبارك الرحمن 
كل التوفيق لجميع عضوات ومشرفات هذا القسم الشيق

----------


## روضة الأمارات

:12 (29):  في شي محيرني دودة البيض الحجمها اعوذ بالله منها كبير تطلع من الارض تحفر حفر وااايد الفلفل ذبحت واحد والباذنجان وحدة والطماط الله ياخذ ابليسها لعبة بزرعي كيف اصيدها بذبحها انا
شو يابنات الي يقضي عليها نهائيا  :Confused:

----------


## am.w

السلام عليكم يا مزارعاتنا الحلوات 
الله يعينج روضه علي هاي الدوده سيري لمهندس زراعي وخبريه اكيد لها رش يجتلها ههههههههه مجرمه صح  :12 (6): 
لاحضت عليكن ما شاء الله اول ما تزرعن الزراعه 
تحطنهن في جلاصات بلاستيك اظني مال الماي صح 
وبعدين يوم يطلع الزرع تحطنه في التربه ....... انزين انا طمه في 
الزراعه زرعت سيده في التربه .... ما سويت واحد وثنين 
يستوي جذيه .... خاصه لاحظت الزراعه مثل ما قالت روضه اقزام ههههه 
شي طلع وشي بعده له علاقه اني زرعت في الارض سيده ..... ههههه
الله يعين الزراعه عليه بس شكلها حلو ومسليه العيال من ايي العصر ركضه علي بري الحوش وياخذون الهوز عن الشغاله ويسقون فديتهم ......

----------


## um sheikha

جمعه مباركه على الجميع 



> مرحبا ام شيخه الغاليه 
> هلا فديتج 
> هذي صورة الجهنميه الي خبرتج عنها بتشوفين الحشيش تحتها تراني بين فتره وفتره اجلعه من تحتها لكن ماشي فايده وعاد الحين ابغي مشورج ومشوره المطوعه همس 
> كلن يصف طابور انا اول وحده اباها تقرا على حديقتي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير خوياتي المزارعات 
> هلا صباح النور والسرور يام منصور 
> الحمدلله اليوم الله قدرنا وحطينا الصور 
> كلوووووووولووووش انا اكثر وحده استانست واخييييييييييييييرن
> اول شي قربوا على الفواله وبعدين بنسير صوب المشتل 
> لا لا لا شو هالدلع الي مدلعتنياه ما نروووم يابوج 
> افا افا نسينا دلة القهوه ما حطيناها ترا التصوير والترتيب بنتي اللي سوته انا بس سويت 
> الحلويات 
> ما عليه خيرها في غيرها ولا بس هالصور وبتكتفين .. فديت البنات ياربي كم عمرها ربي يبارج فيها 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> رجعنا نكمل باقي الشتلات والخضره 
> معاج عزيزتي 
> الشبت مب عايبني لكن بزرع غيره
> عندي نفس الشي ورديت زرعته وما شاء الله عليه طلع احسن 
> 
> 
> النعناع قولوا ما شاء الله 
> ما شاء الله 
> 
> ...





> شوفوا اخر مشترياتي من ورسان 
>  
> 
>  
> شكي ما صورت البقيه بحاول اجردن بنتي تنزل الصور اليديده وبكمل بعدين 
> ما شاء الله شو هالزين يام جاسم مبرووكين الاغراض
> وبانتظار الصور ان شاء الله

----------


## ميثانووبس

مساء الانوار
من الصبح وانا ازرع واصور هههه والمشتل

انتظروا الصوره الاولى

----------


## ميثانووبس

اشتريت هالنبته وانا اقوله نبات داخلى
والبايع يقول لا عادى برع يجوز نزرعه
المهم خذته
احد يعرف اسمه ترانى ما اعرف وايد في الزراعه والاسامى

----------


## ميثانووبس

بفضى وبحطلكم باقي شتلاتى الجداد

----------


## um sheikha

صبآِحً إلْآملَ بً اللِه . . 
وَألثِقهً بْ مآ عًندهِ . .
أللِـهمْ أكْتبِ ليَ ولكُم ألخيِيييرِ 
بَ هـًذآ ألِصبآح

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

نحن نعلم أن للطاولة أرجل ولكننا نتقبل أنها لا تسير..
نحن نعلم أن للقلم ريشة ولكننا نتفهم أنه لا يطير..
نحن نعلم أن للساعة عقارب ولكننا متأكدون أنها لا تلسع..
نحن نعلم أن للباب يدا ولكننا لا نريد منه أن يصافحنا..
"ونحن نعلم أن كثيرا ممن حولنا لهم قلوب ولكنهم لا يشعرون بنا.. فلنتقبل ذلك.. أهم شي أن الله معنا . 

صبحكن الله بالخير عزيزاتي 
اعلومي لليوم ..
اعلومن طيبه ولله الحمد زرعنا البتونيا بألوانها الرائعه ..وباقي اماكن وايده الي خلصتهن مدخل الفله من برا وداخل
ملاحظه مهمه بخبركن عنها عن البتونيا 
انا جربت السنه الي فاتت بتونيا السعوديه رهيبه وتكبر وتاخذ حجم وعقب والينب الثاني زرعت بتونيا الامارات استغربت انها ما كبرن وتمن على حجمهن
فانصيحتي خذن بتونيا السعوديه 

وبس واليوم عندي تكملة الزراعه في الاحواض المعلقه والستاندات

----------


## ظل الشجرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وأنتم بخير جميعاً بمناسبة السنة الهجرية الجديدة 1433
إن شاء الله تكون سنة خير علينا وعلى الامة الاسلامية أجمع ويحفظ بلادنا و خليجنا ويطول بعمر حكامنا و شيوخنا , ويرحم أمواتنا , ويهدى ضالنا , يالله يا ارحم الراحمين 
كيف حالكم جميعاً ؟ عساكم دوم بخير 
هذا فيديو عجبني عن النباتات المتسلقة حبيت تشوفونه معاي 


إن شاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## xouaexo

> اشتريت هالنبته وانا اقوله نبات داخلى
> والبايع يقول لا عادى برع يجوز نزرعه
> المهم خذته
> احد يعرف اسمه ترانى ما اعرف وايد في الزراعه والاسامى


هلا ميثانو هذا السان فرانسسكو ومنه اشكال عديده وفعلا هو نبات داخلي ويعيش بالظل في الخارج 
فازرعيه في الشتا برع في الظل وفي الصيف دخليه داخل

----------


## متزن روزه

* مساء الخير ع الجميع اشحالكن ,,,,,

كل عام والجميع بخير وصحه وعافيه جعلها الله سنة خير وبركه ع الجميع*

----------


## ميثانووبس

مشكورة ام جاسم عالمعلومه
اول مره انزل صور وطنشوني :Frown:

----------


## um sheikha

صبآحكم رضآ
الرغبةُ ب/ يومٍ سعيد وجميل وغائم :
تتحققُ حين تعانقونَ هذه ( الأمنية ) ب/ مجرَّدِ استيقاظكم ..
لذا : ارسموا ابتسامةً  :Smile:  .. و تفائلوا بالقادِم  :Wink: 

صباح  :13: الغيوم الامطار  :13 (3): 

اللهم اجعله صيباً نافعاً
مبروووكين امطار :13 (3):  الرحمه الي يتهم الرحمه والي ما يتهم ان شاء الله تيهم 


مزارعة الاسبوع 

هانزادا ( أم منصور )



مبرووووك 
وبأنتظار مزارعة الاسبوع المقبل عزيزاتي

----------


## um sheikha

اعلومي لهذا الصباح 
البارحه ما سويت شي جسمي كله يعورني كانت عندي سهرة الجمعه البيت متروس من الحبايب وعيالهم 
الجو كان حلو وبارد وحليب بالزنجبيل والضو مورايه وصينية البوري الحار رايحه ويايه مع جاي حليب كرك من الي قلبكم يحبه 
وعقب شوينا وكان شوي على السريع يعني شي خفيف يتسلوبه اليهال ولكبار كلن ياخذ صيخين لحم ودياي 
وغير العشاء كلن يايب معاه عشاه زايد عشاءنا والسهره ختمنها لكبار الساعه ثنتين ونص وتفرقنا على امل اللقاء في الاسبوع الياي

المهم انه اليوم بنزع السلل الباقيه وسويت حركه حلوه ابونا استانس عليها من تكتمل ان شاء الله براويكن اياها 

هاذي اعلومي .. ويله هاتن اعلومكن وعن الكسل 
 

ظل الشجره 
وانتي بخير عزيزتي اللهم امين 

ام عبدالله 
وانتي بخير فديتج 




> مشكورة ام جاسم عالمعلومه
> اول مره انزل صور وطنشوني
> هلا ام عبادي مبروووك واخيراً نزلتي صور
> عقبال اتعلم 
> هههههه محد طنشج الغاليه بس اخر الاسبوع تخف الريل على التجمع 
> وانتي سؤالتي سؤالي عن نبته وام جاسم ماقصرت جاوبتج .. ولا يهمج بنراضيج نزلي صور مزروعاتج وان شاء الله بتلقيني اول الرادين عليج ,, خلاص طاح الحطب

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
فرحت اول ما شفت اني صرت مزارعة الاسبوع مشكوره ام شيخه 
والحين فضيت عشان اجاوبج على سؤال الباذنجان 
انا زرعت باذنجان الموسم اللي فات بس كان متاخر بعد ما رجعت من العمره 
وبعدين فنفس المكان زرعت البطيخ وما شاء الله البطيخ كبر وغطا على الباذنجان فيه اللي مات وحده بقت يمكن كان فيها ورقتين ويوم جلعت البطيخ نظفت المكان ورتبته الباذنجانه اورقت وزهرت الحمدلله 
نصيحتي الكن لا تجلعن الباذنجان بس سمدنه واسقنه وبيعطي طول السنه

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير 
> هلا صباح النور والسرور يامزارعة الاسبوع 
> فرحت اول ما شفت اني صرت مزارعة الاسبوع مشكوره ام شيخه 
> تستاااااااااااهلين مجهودج واضح وغلبتينا بظهور اول الثمر 
> والحين فضيت عشان اجاوبج على سؤال الباذنجان 
> انا زرعت باذنجان الموسم اللي فات بس كان متاخر بعد ما رجعت من العمره 
> وبعدين فنفس المكان زرعت البطيخ وما شاء الله البطيخ كبر وغطا على الباذنجان فيه اللي مات وحده بقت يمكن كان فيها ورقتين ويوم جلعت البطيخ نظفت المكان ورتبته الباذنجانه اورقت وزهرت الحمدلله 
> نصيحتي الكن لا تجلعن الباذنجان بس سمدنه واسقنه وبيعطي طول السنه
> خبرت ابونا قالي صحيح الفلفل والباذنجان يتمن ما يستوي عليهن شي بس ظللي عليهن من اشعة شمس الصيف وبينتجلج اول الموسم 
> ومشكوره على تجربتج مع الباذنجان يام منصور .



مزارعات بسكن كسل وينكن
 :12 (19):

----------


## ظل الشجرة

صباح الخير 
شحالك ام شيخة , والله الكسل باين علي اليوم تقولين سبات شتوي 
الف مبروك اختي هانزادا , ما ضاع جهدك وعملك سدى 
لى رجعه مره ثانية

----------


## xouaexo

هلللللللللللللللللو 
ام جاسم وصلت بالسلامه 
امممممممممم خل اتذكر 
في البدايه اهنئكن بمناسبة السنه الهجريه الجديده 
واتمنى ان يحقن الله بها دماء المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغاربها ويعيش الجميع في امن ورخاء
وبعدين ابارك لهانزادا بلقب مزارعة الاسبوع مبرررررررررررروك هنونه 
والله على الاجواء التراثيه وجاي الزنجبيل والكرك والخبز البوري الحاراللي الكل يحبو
والمشاوي والعشا على ضو القمر وشبة النار على العرقوب والقصيد 
حد مثلي بات مشجنه حلم طيف مر خطافي 
واغتنم من وجدي الونه يوم كل في الكرى غافي 

نحن بعد سوينا النا اجواء تراثيه 
اتيمعنا في بيت اخو بو جاسم ويابوا قلعه فيها زحليقه ونطاطيه والعاب ومهرج وبوب كورن 
وشعر بنات امال فين الاجواء التراثيه 
الرياييل كانوا يالسين فوق السياده وعليها مساندسدو ويشربون قهوه (مشهد تراثي )
وحديقتهم روعه فيها نافوره ويلسات من الخشب المموه واحواض زراعيه 
راعي البيت مدلع بيته وعقب ماجرنه لهم وحتى برع مسوي حديقه 
بسير يوم خاص اصور لكم تاخذون منها افكار تصميميه انشائيه 
لكن كزراعه ماشي اهتمام بس الاشجار
اللي زارعنها راعي البيت المحب للزراعه اشكروه كلكم 
عيبتني تتبيله بسيطه ومميزه للمشاوي نوع من اللحم كان بس متبل باللومي اليابس والفلفل الاسود وبصل مفروم 
وشوية ملح لكنه كان ممميز ولذيذ جربوه 
يالله بقية الشله شو اخباركم الزراعيه والوناسيه

----------


## um sheikha

مزارعة الاسبوع 

هانزادا ( أم منصور )



مبرووووك 
وبأنتظار مزارعة الاسبوع المقبل عزيزاتي




> صباح الخير
> هلا صباح النور والسرور عزيزتي  
> شحالك ام شيخة , والله الكسل باين علي اليوم تقولين سبات شتوي
> هلا فديتج بخير ربي يعافيج ,, شدي حيلج تونا اول الاسبوع  
> الف مبروك اختي هانزادا , ما ضاع جهدك وعملك سدى 
> تستاهل ام منصور وعقبالج ان شاء الله .
> لى رجعه مره ثانية
> في انتظارج عزيزتي







> هلللللللللللللللللو 
> ام جاسم وصلت بالسلامه 
> حي الله ام جاسم مرحبا مرحبا اسفرت ونورت وستهلت وامطرت 
> امممممممممم خل اتذكر 
> اتذكري ياختيه 
> في البدايه اهنئكن بمناسبة السنه الهجريه الجديده 
> واتمنى ان يحقن الله بها دماء المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغاربها ويعيش الجميع في امن ورخاء
> كل سنه وانتي سالمه .. اللهم امين 
> وبعدين ابارك لهانزادا بلقب مزارعة الاسبوع مبرررررررررررروك هنونه 
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

كيكة بتلات الورد الجوري 
وبتلاتها قابله للاكل لانها محفوظه بماء الورد المحمدي المسكر  

 


مقبلات ميني سايز لذيذه جدا 


 


هاي محشية ورق عنب كيوت 


 


مع الشاي التركي 


 


هوت شوكليت من ويتتارد تشلسي الانجليزي 

 


ما شي احلى من شاي بيتنا 

 

تصبحون على خير

----------


## ميثانووبس

تستاااهل ام منصور
أم جاسم : تتهنون الغلا

ام شيخه: شكرا عالتشجيع

----------


## um sheikha

لـآإ آعلممْ مآيخَبّأ ليِ اليو و و م ِ 
كلِ مآإ أعرفهِ إنّه خييرِ ( إآن شآللهِ ) : 
لآنيِ توكلتِ عليّه وحدهـِ ، 
سسلمتِ آإمريْ كله لهِ 
وموقنهْ بآإنهٍ لنْ يخذلنيَِ 
هوْ الغنيِ الكريمِ الحليمَْ 
وآإلرحمنْ آلرحيييمِ 
~ ربيٍ : كلْ رجآإئيٍ فيييكِ  :12 (63): 

صباحكم أمنيآت محققه بإذن الله 

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعاتي 
اعلومي لهذا الصباح 
البارحه زرعنا كراااااتين الورد الي تارسه البيت ويينا على السلل وخلص البيتاموس 
ووقفنا الشغل لأشعار اخر .. والمساء رحت اخلص شغل بيت ليوا 
ولقيت وقت مقتطع هههه نزل ابونا يخلص شغل مال نص ساعه وادريبه يطول 
جان اويه صوب المينا وسرت ايس وخت اغراض وعقب خت البيتاموس وعقب ما خلصت قلتله نقعتني في السياره 
قالي خلصت يوم وصلنا البيت ازقر العامل يشل الاغراض ما صدق هههههه قلتله ما اضيع وقت  :Wink:  

واليوم بنكمل الشغل ان شاء الله 

هاذي اعلومي يله عن الكسل وهاتن اعلومن الطيبه .

----------


## همس الازاهير

صباح الخير كل عام وانتم بالف خير خواتي  :13 (5): 

علومي يام شيخه شريت شتلة تين وقشطه باكستاني مع الي عندي قشطه سعودي والحمدلله واحده بدات تثمر لكن زيادت الخير خيرين

ام جاسم رائعه الحركات مثلك الله يهنيكم 

ولنا لقاء

----------


## um sheikha

> كيكة بتلات الورد الجوري 
> وبتلاتها قابله للاكل لانها محفوظه بماء الورد المحمدي المسكر
> يم يم يم ما كلتنها مع بتلاتها رهيبه ذكرتيني 
>  
> 
>  
> مقبلات ميني سايز لذيذه جدا 
> هالمحل في دبي ام جاسم لان ياينا منه يوم العيد ليوا 
>  
> ...





> تستاااهل ام منصور
> تستااااااااااهل 
> أم جاسم : تتهنون الغلا
> نعم تستاهل ام جاسم 
> ام شيخه: شكرا عالتشجيع
> هلا عزيزتي .. نعين ونعاون يام عبادي






> صباح الخير كل عام وانتم بالف خير خواتي 
> هلا صباح النور والسرور ياهمس الازاهير 
> وانتي بخير وبصحه وسلامه عزيزتي 
> علومي يام شيخه شريت شتلة تين وقشطه باكستاني
> عرفت التين بس القشطه ما عرفتها 
> مع الي عندي قشطه سعودي والحمدلله واحده بدات تثمر لكن زيادت الخير خيرين
> نعم زيادة الخير خيرين ..بس شو الفرق بين السعودي والباكستاني ؟
> ولنا لقاء
> بأنتظارج هب اطولين تراج قلتي لقاء قريب هب لقاء بعيد هناك فرق .

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء الله عليكم
انا من الصبح بيتي متروس عمال
نعدل في هالحديقه
واقول لريلي بلاهم ما يشتغلون
ما يدري انى ابغى احط الصور واخلص ههههه

----------


## um sheikha

> ما شاء الله عليكم
> حياج الله 
> انا من الصبح بيتي متروس عمال
> نعدل في هالحديقه
> واقول لريلي بلاهم ما يشتغلون
> ما يدري انى ابغى احط الصور واخلص ههههه
> تبارك الرحمن نشيطه يالله نبا صور جود اتصيرين مزارعة الاسبوع الياي 
> وانا عندي بعد يشتغلون والله ساعات اتروع يوم يتيمعون ومحد غيري وتركيه والبشكاره الله المستعان الله الحافظ .

----------


## متزن روزه

[[COLO]صباحكم وطن يستحق منكم الدعاء
اللهم اجعل هذا البلد آمنا مطمئنا وسائر بلاد المسلمين[/COLOR]


مرحبا يامزارعاتنا المبدعات والفنانات اشحالكن 

ام منصور تستاهلين مزارعه الاسبوع 
ام شيخه الله يجمعكم ع خير دايمن يارب وحلا اللمه مع الاهل والاحباب وخاصه في اجواء الشتاء
 ام جاسم شهيتنا شوه هذا الكيك الغاوي ماشاءالله عليج 

وبقيه المزارعات الحلوات وينكن 

[/B][/CENTER]

----------


## um sheikha

شوفن هالزاويه قالي الحداد بيسويلي نفس الفكره بـ5 تالاف 
وبما اني تكلفت وايد في ترتيب حديقة البيت قلت اسوي سور متسلق من الدمدم 
وكل هالسامان ما كلفني 500 والمزارع الشاطر عاوني الصراحه ونفذلي الفكره 
هذا جزء من المكان المهجور 


باقي بس السور الابيض يحطه علشان يعطي منظر للي يبا يطلع من هالمنطقه بتشوفنه في الصوره الي تحت 



الي يدخل من الباب الرئيسي يشوف الارش بهالشكل .. بتشوفن جزء من المنطقه المهجوره كيف صارت خضراء
والمنطقه المهجوره باقلها اشياء بسيطه وبكشف النقاب عنها ههههه 



واقل من المطلوب ,, شورايكن 
انا بصمم ومطوعتنا همس تقرا .

----------


## مهاا2020

ما شاء الله حلو ترتيبج

----------


## متزن روزه

> شوفن هالزاويه قالي الحداد بيسويلي نفس الفكره بـ5 تالاف 
> وبما اني تكلفت وايد في ترتيب حديقة البيت قلت اسوي سور متسلف من الدمدم 
> وكل هالسامان ما كلفني 500 والمزارع الشاطر عاوني الصراحه ونفذلي الفكره 
> هذا جزء من المكان المهجور 
> 
>  ماشاءالله عليج صدق 500 ولا 5000 شاطره ياام شيخه
> 
> 
> باقي بس السور الابيض يحطه علشان يعطي منظر للي يبا يطلع من هالمنطقه بتشوفنه في الصوره الي تحت 
> ...


 ماشاء الله عليج فنانه صدق التغير يسوي حياه للمكان والحين سميها
بدال المهجور ه المنتعشه
والله يسلمكن يالمصممه ويا المطوعه

----------


## um sheikha

> ما شاء الله حلو ترتيبج
> حي الله مها وين الغيبه .. تسلمين فديتج هذا من ذوقج





> ماشاء الله عليج فنانه صدق التغير يسوي حياه للمكان والحين سميها
> بدال المهجور ه المنتعشه
> والله يسلمكن يالمصممه ويا المطوعه 
> فديتج ما تقصرين ,,ويسلم من قال ههههه مطوعتنا مالنا غنا عنها 
> هو في حد مسترزق من ورانا غير ايس .. الحلو في ارشاتهم انهن يثبتن عدل في الارض وما تخافين عليه من الهوا القوي
> تستاهل السموه بعد هاذيج لصبخه

----------


## همس الازاهير

ماشاء الله يا م شيخه فنانه مطوعتكم غلطة غلطه مالها حل من ايام وسنين وانا احاول في زوجي يسوي لي قوس للعنبه واخير انتهى واثبت وتلحم طبعا مو نفس الي ابيه لكن ياويل الي يتكلم 

المهم الطامه ان القوس حديد والعنبه لازم العريشه تكون خشب لان الحديد حار وبالذات في الصيف

قولوالي ويش اسوي  :12 (71):

----------


## um sheikha

> ماشاء الله يا م شيخه فنانه مطوعتكم غلطة غلطه مالها حل من ايام وسنين وانا احاول في زوجي يسوي لي قوس للعنبه واخير انتهى واثبت وتلحم طبعا مو نفس الي ابيه لكن ياويل الي يتكلم 
> 
> المهم الطامه ان القوس حديد والعنبه لازم العريشه تكون خشب لان الحديد حار وبالذات في الصيف
> 
> قولوالي ويش اسوي 
> بخبرج اصبري عليه برجعلج

----------


## xouaexo

> شوفن هالزاويه قالي الحداد بيسويلي نفس الفكره بـ5 تالاف 
> وبما اني تكلفت وايد في ترتيب حديقة البيت قلت اسوي سور متسلق من الدمدم 
> وكل هالسامان ما كلفني 500 والمزارع الشاطر عاوني الصراحه ونفذلي الفكره 
> هذا جزء من المكان المهجور 
> 
> 
> باقي بس السور الابيض يحطه علشان يعطي منظر للي يبا يطلع من هالمنطقه بتشوفنه في الصوره الي تحت 
> 
> 
> ...



صبحكم الله بالخير ايها المزارعات الحسناوات 
هلا ميثانو كلنا ننتظر الصور 
ازيك يا روزا عيونج الحلوه 
ها الكيكه والمقبلات المالحه الميني وبعدكيكاتهم وبتي فوراتهم كلها ميني بالسايز وجامبو بالسعر 
المحال اصله كويتي واسمه واو 
ازيك يا همسه وصباحج قشطه بالعسل 
حطي فوق الحدبد شبك خشب مثل اللي ام شيخه محطتنه على يمين ويسار الارش 
حتى لو اثنين فوق بعض وبشذيه بتبعدين العنبه عن الحديد الحار 

العزيزه ام شيخه 
ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
ابدعت يا اختاه وسلمت يمينك والبقعه المزيونه بيدعون لج بالخير كل اللي بيستمتعون فيها 
وايس ما نطلع من حقه مريح المستعيل كل سامان الدنيا فيه يزاه الله خير ولد الفطيم 
في انتظار رفع النقاب عن المفاجاه ونبىا تركوشه اتقص الشريط 
امال البت احلام فين 
اشتقنا لها 
شو ها الدورات اللي تاخذ الناس من بعض 
ما تلاحظون ان كل ها الاختراعات من اجهزه الكترونيه ودورات ووظايف 
استوت اتخلي الانسان بس ايدور في فلكها وتبعده شوي شوي عن الحياه الاجتماعيه الطبيعيه

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء الله عليج ام شيخة
ترتيبج حلو
نفس هالارش الاسود بعد انا خذته من ايس
بس ابو العيال ركزه في نص الممر مال الزراعه
بس ما حبيت اكسر مجاديفه واقوله مب حلو..
والمتسلقه مشت عليه..

شوفوا:

----------


## ميثانووبس

ورداتى الجوري ازهرن 
شوه الريحه خبال

----------


## ميثانووبس

اللحينه الياسمينه من ثقلها وكثافتها طايحه عالارض
ربطتها بحصاه وعلقته عاليدار بس بغدها ثقيله
كيف اخفف عنها ؟وما بيضرها؟
وهزركم اخليها تتسلق افضل؟والا بتيمع الفيران؟؟؟

----------


## لمعة خرز

هلا مزارعات ,,, شو اخباركن


والله استمتعت بالصور اليديده وشغل عدل مدل ^_^

هالايام مشغوله مع اختي تجهيزات عرسها انروح السوق بحاول اطل عليكم شوي

----------


## ميثانووبس

مبروك مقدما

هالصبار حد يعرف اسمه؟

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أقول ولهانة؟
أقول مشتاقة؟
أقول متلومة؟

زميلاتي و عزيزاتي المزارعات الجميلات سامحوني عالتقصير 
لكن مكانكم القلب
ما أعرف شو اقول 
بس
متابعة عن بعد
وأغبطكم غبطة حميدة على حدائقكم الجميلة والزراعة الرائعة
يا رب يوفقكم جميع

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> شوفن هالزاويه قالي الحداد بيسويلي نفس الفكره بـ5 تالاف





> وبما اني تكلفت وايد في ترتيب حديقة البيت قلت اسوي سور متسلق من الدمدم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وكل هالسامان ما كلفني 500 والمزارع الشاطر عاوني الصراحه ونفذلي الفكره 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




كلمة روعة قليلة
موفقة يا رب

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> كيكة بتلات الورد الجوري  
> 
> وبتلاتها قابله للاكل لانها محفوظه بماء الورد المحمدي المسكر   
>   
> 
> مقبلات ميني سايز لذيذه جدا  
> 
>   
> 
> ...


أم جاسم  
أفتقدج ...وأفتقد روحج الجميلة الفرفوشة

----------


## um sheikha

أنفثو .. صباح البؤس يساركم ثلاثاً ’..
وابدؤو من جديد !
فنحن نحمل ديانة السعاده <3 ..!
نُضمر في دواخلنا يقيناً يخفف علينا المصائب والأقدار .. 
نؤمن بكل الأشياء الجميله ونتفاءل بالقادم الأفضل
صباحكم تفائُل

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

رأى رجلاً أمراة عجوز في مكہ ،
 تحاۆل ان تحمل حزمة من الحطب ، 
 ٱتجہ نحۆها ۆ قال :  ٱنا ٱحملهُا عنكِ دلينيّ علىْ دارك . .    
ۆ كانَ الطريقُ طۆيلاً  
ۆالرمال مُلتهبہ " 
ۆالشمسُ حارقہ  
ۆالهواء لافحاً   
ۆ البيتُ بعيد  
ۆالحمل ثقيل /    فلما ۆصل إلى منزل تلكَ العجوز ، 
  قالت لہ : - 
  يابنيْ ليس لدي مَ اكافئك بَہ   ۆ لكنيّ سأسدي اليك نصيحہ . .    
اذا رجعتَ الى قومكَ في مكہ ، 
  فـ هُناك رجلٌ ساحر ،  
يدعي النبوة يقال لهُہ محمد .. !     
إذا رايتہ لاتصدقہ ۆ أياكَ إن تتبعہ
 فقال : - لماذا . . ؟! 
 قالت لأنہ سيئُ الخلقُ . . !  
قال : -   حتى ۆان كُنت أنا ( مُحمد  :Smile:  ) . .   
  فقالت تلك العجوز : -  
ان كنت انت محمد ،   فأشهدُ ان لا إله الا اللہ   ۆ انك رسول اللہ ../      
سيدُ ﺂلأخلآق ..   
ٱﻟلہّم صل عليھہ وسلم .. ♡  ‏​ 
يَ رب لا تحرمنا رؤيته ‏​‏​‏​




> صبحكم الله بالخير ايها المزارعات الحسناوات 
> هلا عزيزتي ام جاسم صبحج الله بالنور والسرور 
> العزيزه ام شيخه 
> ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
> ابدعت يا اختاه وسلمت يمينك والبقعه المزيونه بيدعون لج بالخير كل اللي بيستمتعون فيها 
> وايس ما نطلع من حقه مريح المستعيل كل سامان الدنيا فيه يزاه الله خير ولد الفطيم 
> في انتظار رفع النقاب عن المفاجاه ونبىا تركوشه اتقص الشريط 
> حاضرين للطيبين

----------


## ميثانووبس

أشهدُ ان لا إله الا اللہ
سيدُ ﺂلأخلآق ..   
ٱﻟلہّم صل عليھہ وسلم .. ♡  ‏​ 
يَ رب لا تحرمنا رؤيته 

اخباركم؟؟

----------


## um sheikha

> ما شاء الله عليج ام شيخة
> ترتيبج حلو
> تسلمين يام عبادي 
> نفس هالارش الاسود بعد انا خذته من ايس
> بس ابو العيال ركزه في نص الممر مال الزراعه
> بس ما حبيت اكسر مجاديفه واقوله مب حلو..
> والمتسلقه مشت عليه..
> شوفوا:
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن حلوه ماشاء الله ومعطيه كثافه 
> ...




شوفي الياسمينه عندي كانت من تحت فيها كثافه اول ما زرعتها وعقب ما شاء الله خذت بعمرها فوق 
وبتلاحظين كثافتها فوق وبعدني بيتم توجيها اليوم لاني طرت عليه فكره والبارحه العامل يانا وسوالي الدريل ومن اخلصها بنزلها ان شاء الله

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء الله عليج يا ام شيخه وايد تدققين على سالفه الحجم والرد
انا كنت احط الصور وادور عن اشياء ثانيه وارد اصور واحط
ما انتبهت انه ما يجوز
لان المنتديات الثانيه عادى ما يحاسبون عالنقطه هاي..

----------


## um sheikha

> ما شاء الله عليج يا ام شيخه وايد تدققين على سالفه الحجم والرد
> انا كنت احط الصور وادور عن اشياء ثانيه وارد اصور واحط
> ما انتبهت انه ما يجوز
> لان المنتديات الثانيه عادى ما يحاسبون عالنقطه هاي..
> عندنا في التجمع قوانين بس انتي من حماسج في المشاركه ما قريتيها اول صفحه 
> والحياة سبحان الله ما تمشي من ضوابط وقوانين لتسهيل على الانسان وانا اسهل عليج وعلى باقي العضوات في التجمع وعلى المدى البعيد بتعرفين ليش هب الحين

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وعليكم السلاااااااااااااااااااام والرحمه يام جواهر 
> أقول ولهانة؟
> لا لا  
> أقول مشتاقة؟
> لا لا لاتحاولين
> أقول متلومة؟
> هيه هيه 
> 
> زميلاتي و عزيزاتي المزارعات الجميلات سامحوني عالتقصير 
> ...





> كلمة روعة قليلة
> موفقة يا رب
>  يزاج الله خير تولهنا على تعليقاتج الخضرا

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,,,

مرحبا مرحبا مرحبا ياام جواهر اسفرت وانورت واستهلت وامطرت مسموحه الغاليه لكن مالنا غنا عنج ونحنا اشتقنالج 

 ام عبادي تبارك الله ع زراعتج

----------


## ميثانووبس

مشكورة الغلا روزة
مشكلتى ان العمال ينون الخيمة والحوش معفوس
والا بصورلكم الزوايا كلها خلهم يخلصون بس

----------


## um sheikha

اللهُم اكتبلنــا في ھذا الصبآح رضاك ، وعونك ، وَ ستــرك وَ أكفنا
وَ أغننا عمن سواك ،،و اجعل سعادتنا في قلوبنا و أشرح صدرنا،،
وَ أنر بنُورك دربّنا وثبتنا يآرب وعزز ثقتنا بك

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور 

البارحه خبرتكن عن الياسمينه واني اريد اوجهها بما انها متسلقه نشيطه ودائمة الخضره 
طبعاً هالفكره من زمان مراوتني خبرت ابونا قالي ما اقدر اتخيل لاكن باشري في زارعتها وفي يوم بشوف تخيلج على الحقيقه
باشرت بزراعتها في نهاية موسم الشتاء الي طاف .. وانتظرت عليها وخص في الصيف كنت اتابعها واوجها لين ارتفعت 
وسبحان الله سرت كارفور ولقيت الي بتتسلق عليه الياسمينه ما قدرت اسويه خشب قلت بيخترب والمكان عالي مافيه اقعد ابدل 
وكان متوفر في ايس بس الحمدلله اني لقيته حديد ملفوف ببلاستيك مقوى في كارفور .. 
والمكان يباله قرابة الاربع حبات وانا اهنيه حاطه ثنين وظربة لدريل للثنتين الباقيات .

هاذي الواجهه الي عندي فوق درايش الميلس وبدال ما تكون فاضيه قلت اخلي الياسمينه تتسلقها وتسوي منظر للبيت 



وهنيه تم توجيه الحلوه وبعد فتره ان شاء الله بلقى تخيلي للمكان صار حقيقه بأذن الله تعالي ان الله جعلنا من الحيين

----------


## xouaexo

ما شاء الله عليج يا ميثانو شو ها الزراعه الغاويه 
والجوريه شميت ريحتها من بعيد 
وقاعده مهمه كل النباتات اتحب القص لان زيادة الورق اتعبها قصي وقلمي قد ما تقدرين 
وخليها ترتفع فوق بتستوي احلى وبتركز قوتها على الازهار الجميله 
والصبار ما عرفت اسمه خل اطلق عيه اسم 
الصبار ابو الريش 

هلا وغلا بالعزيزه الغاليه احلام 
بشري خلصت الدوره 
لو لا 
عن نفسي تدرين فيني طيبه وسامحتج على الغياب 
لكن ام شيخه شريره وزعلانه منج وايد ومصممه تدخلين كل يوم ولا بيكون لها تصرف ثاني 
ما عليه لا تزعلين منها حرمه كبيره وحسبت اختنا العوده 0شكلي انا اللي بيكون معاي تصرف ثاني من ام شيخه )
ام شيخه لا تصدقين انا بس اخوفها عشان اترد مثل اول واتحصل الاوسمه والهدايا اللي انتي وسارا 
اتجسموهم علينا 

هلا وغلا لميعه مشكوره على المرور اهم شي لا تنسينا وطرشي لنا دعوه الكترونيه لعرس اختج 
ربي يسعدها ويهنيها 

ام شيخه ضاعت مفاجاتج بعودة احلام 
روعه الياسمينه لكن سؤال على السريع انت زارعتنها في الارض ولا داخل الخرس 
وهل هذه هي الزاويه المهجوره اللي كلمتينا عنها ولا غير 

سلام خاص للعزيزه روزا وهانزادا وهمس 
السموحه بسير استجم في بو ظبي العزيزه وبغيب عنكم كم يوم 
نسيت اخبركم باركولي استجمعت شجاعتي ودخلت الميلس وتميت يوم كامل انظف فيه مع شغالاتي 
وعاد كسابق عهده لكنه يحتاج للمسه من ورق الجدران تزيل عنه الكابه

----------


## ميثانووبس

هلا وغلا ام جاسم
ورحله سعيده وموفقه الغلا
وان شاء الله من يكبرن شوي جورياتى ببدا اقلمهن
لا توصين مزارعه هههههه

أم شيخه: ما شاء الله عليج
انا ريلي ابدا مب مقتنع بهالخشبات المربعات
اونه اذا تبغينهن خليهن على الارض
الجدار لا تشوهينه( فيني صيحه )

----------


## مالها وجود

مساء الخير مزارعات شحالكن ... يا ويلي من أم شيخة 
بغيت أسأل عن المتسلقة اللي مسمينها شيرة بشر ..و الياسمين المتسلقة
و الجوري كيف العنايه فيهن و وين ممكن ازرعهن عشان مايتأثرن بحرارة الصيف الجوري كله يبس
و ما أبغي أزرعه مره ثانيه بس بغيت أعرف شوه المشكلة ؟
شفت الغاردينيا في ورسان و مسافي و قالو انه مطعم على أصول عشان تتحمل الحراره فهل حد مجرب 
يزرع منه ؟؟
بغيت بعد أسأل منوه فيكن جربت تزرع العنب من البذور ...عندي شيرة لوز و كم نخلة هل أحط قورة 
عنب و أخليها تتسلق أو الأفضل الياسمين المتسلق و الجهنمية محتاره و المكان محدود 


السنة هذي ما أقدر أزرع وايد بعد ترتيب البيت صغرة الحديقة واااايد

----------


## um sheikha

> ما عليه لا تزعلين منها حرمه كبيره وحسبت اختنا العوده 0
> هاااا ما سمعت عدل الكبر شين قالت عوده ولا صغيره ما شوف الشاشه 
> شكلي انا اللي بيكون معاي تصرف ثاني من ام شيخه )
> 
> ام شيخه لا تصدقين انا بس اخوفها عشان اترد مثل اول واتحصل الاوسمه والهدايا اللي انتي وسارا 
> اتجسموهم علينا 
> 
> ام شيخه ضاعت مفاجاتج بعودة احلام 
> اي مفاجأه 
> ...





> أم شيخه: ما شاء الله عليج
> انا ريلي ابدا مب مقتنع بهالخشبات المربعات
> اونه اذا تبغينهن خليهن على الارض
> الجدار لا تشوهينه( فيني صيحه )
> ما عليه اصبري عليه بيقتنع بس انتي شوفي اذا المكان يحتاج او لا
> واذا المكان يحتاج حطيها ورتبيها وابرزي جمال المكان وبتلقينه موافق على الفكره
> خلج شاطره اغلبيه بذكاءج وبفطرتج كاانثى  ما في مستحيل عند الحرمه مع ريالها خلج فهيييييييييييييييم واعرفي من اين تأكل الكتف





> مساء الخير مزارعات شحالكن ... يا ويلي من أم شيخة 
> مساء النور والسرور يام شهد 
> 
> بغيت أسأل عن المتسلقة اللي مسمينها شيرة بشر ..و الياسمين المتسلقة
>  شو سؤالج 
> و الجوري كيف العنايه فيهن و وين ممكن ازرعهن عشان مايتأثرن بحرارة الصيف الجوري كله يبس
> الجوريه ما يبالها عنايه خاصه مسكينه مالها متطلبات من عشرتيه وياها 
> غير شايه وحده وهي انها تبا ظله ,, في الشتاء ما عليها بس الصيف تجتلها الحراره مسكينه 
> و ما أبغي أزرعه مره ثانيه بس بغيت أعرف شوه المشكلة ؟
> ...

----------


## EBEL

> اللهُم اكتبلنــا في ھذا الصبآح رضاك ، وعونك ، وَ ستــرك وَ أكفنا
> وَ أغننا عمن سواك ،،و اجعل سعادتنا في قلوبنا و أشرح صدرنا،،
> وَ أنر بنُورك دربّنا وثبتنا يآرب وعزز ثقتنا بك
> 
> صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور 
> 
> البارحه خبرتكن عن الياسمينه واني اريد اوجهها بما انها متسلقه نشيطه ودائمة الخضره 
> طبعاً هالفكره من زمان مراوتني خبرت ابونا قالي ما اقدر اتخيل لاكن باشري في زارعتها وفي يوم بشوف تخيلج على الحقيقه
> باشرت بزراعتها في نهاية موسم الشتاء الي طاف .. وانتظرت عليها وخص في الصيف كنت اتابعها واوجها لين ارتفعت 
> ...


ما شالله عليج ام شيخه مبدعه دائما ... ممكن أعرف شو نوع هالياسمينه ؟

أنتي زارعه الجهنمية فالحوض؟

----------


## um sheikha

> ما شالله عليج ام شيخه مبدعه دائما ... ممكن أعرف شو نوع هالياسمينه ؟
> هلا عزيزتي .. ما عرف شو نوعها اشتريتها من المينا ياسمينه متسلقه 
> موجوده بكثره في المشاتل 
> أنتي زارعه الجهنمية فالحوض؟
> هيه فديتج زارعتنهن من 8 سنين في الاحواض كانن عندي يوم كنت عايشه في شقه 
> وحتى البرتقاليه ,, الي مفرعه في الويه في الصوره الاولى كانت في الحوض وعقب زراعتها في الحوش

----------


## um sheikha

‏صَباح الدَعوات وَالتَغَنّيْ بـ سُورَة الكَهّفِ ? 
صَباح مُبَاركْ .. مَطعَم بالأجُور ?
وَتذگر أنھ بـ بزوغ فجر الجمعھ ;;
هناگ حبيبّ لگ ولربگ ينتظر صلواتگ عَلّيـّہ ?
وهنآگ قبرْ مظلم ينتظرّ نور سورة آلگهف ?
وهنآگ سّآعّھ آستجآبھ تنتظرگ لترفع منزلتگ عند ربك
آلَلَـَھُمَـَ •
تقبلّ منآ آنك آنتَ آلسميعُ العليمّ 
وتُب علينآ آنك آنت آلتوآبُ الرحيم 
آلَلَـَھُمَـَ •
إشْرَحْ صَدْرَ كُلّ مَنْ يَمُرّ فِي ضِيقٍ? 
وَيَآ رَب ,,,
إجْعَلْ صَبَآحَ الجُمْعَه فَرَجْ لِكُل مَن صَبَر وَدَعَآآكَ بِـ التّفْرِيج ?
آلَلَـَھُمَـَ •
بـ رَآئحَہ ” آلجَنْہ “ بلِغّہُمَ ?
و بِـ بّيآضَ آلوجّہ » أوعِدّهُم « ?
و بِـ ظّل عرّشِگ أسّگنْہُمَ ?
و مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يحّتسِبُونْ أرّزِقہُمَ ?



{ زَايِـد AE}
ا‏لثّـاني مِن ديسَمبَر، :12 (19):  
وقَـد زَيـنـا الوَطّن في عِيدِه گما عَلمتَنا ' 
وغَنينـا لِلوَطن فـي عِيدِه گمـا عَلمتَـنا ?، 
ورَفَعنـا الأعلامَ(  :12 (19):  ) فَخراً گما عَلمتَـنا ، 
وتَحسَسنـا قلوبنـا لِنحَدِثگ عَن الوَطَن <3 
القَلب النّـابِض الذّي تَـرگتَـہَ لَـنا ~

فَشگراً يـا زَايِـد عَلى الحّب ، 
شگراً يـا زَايِـد عَلى الأمّـان ، 
شگراً يـا زَايِـد عَلى الاتِـحاد ، 
شگراً يـا زَايِـد عَلى الـوَطن ، 
شگراً يـا زَايِـد عَلى الإمـارّات ، 

شگراً يـا زَايِـد الخيـرّ ، 
اللـهم أغـفِـر لـہَ وأرحمَـہَ ونَـقِـہَ مِن الـخَطايّـا گمّـا يـنَقّى الـثَوب الأبـيَض مِن الـدَنَـس اللهم إمييين  :12 (63): 
مَـبروَك عيَـدجَ يا إمـَاراتَي  :12 (19):

----------


## متزن روزه

من روح الاتحاد من نسمات الوطن الدافئه التي نستنشق معها الحنان والعطاء والعز والوفاء ارسل لكم رسالة حب في سطورها كل عام وامارتنا الحبيبه بخير وامن وسلام ابتسموا فانتم في ارض الخير وجمعه مباركه
وسلام لجميع المبدعات الحاضرات والغائبات

----------


## um sheikha

> من روح الاتحاد من نسمات الوطن الدافئه التي نستنشق معها الحنان والعطاء والعز والوفاء ارسل لكم رسالة حب في سطورها كل عام وامارتنا الحبيبه بخير وامن وسلام ابتسموا فانتم في ارض الخير وجمعه مباركه
> وسلام لجميع المبدعات الحاضرات والغائبات 
> 
> 
> 
> حي الله ام عبدالله جمعه مباركه عزيزتي 
> وكل عام وبلدنا بألف خير ياربي

----------


## ميثانووبس

الله يرحمك يا أبويه زايد ..

----------


## اتعلم

الله يرحم الشيخ زايد يجعله في عليين مع الشهدا والصديقين
ومبروك عليكم يومكم الوطني

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## um sheikha

> الله يرحم الشيخ زايد يجعله في عليين مع الشهدا والصديقين
> الله يرحمه ياربي ويغمد روحه الجنه .. ويبارج ألنا في شيوخنا 
> ومبروك عليكم يومكم الوطني
> كل عام وانتم بخير
> الله يبارج فيج عزيزتي

----------


## ظل الشجرة

عيشي بلادي عاش إتحاد إماراتنا ...

عشت لشعب.... دينه الاسلام هديه القران ..

حصنتك بسم الله يا وطن ..


أحب أبارك الشعب الاماراتي بيوم الوطني لاتحاد الامارات الاربعين  :12 (19): 
وأدعوا الله من كل قلبي ان يحفظ الامارات ويبارك لكم في اموالكم ورزقكم وأولادكم ويرحم الشيخ زايد ويغفر له 
والله أني أكتب الكلام من قلبي وفرحت لكم 
وأعتذر منكم الفتره اللي طافت ما دخلت المنتدى لضروف منعتنى , لكن من عرفت أن اليوم هو اليوم الوطني للامارات قلت لازم بل واجب أني أكتب شىء بحق هذا البلد الكريم

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> هلا وغلا بالعزيزه الغاليه احلام 
> بشري خلصت الدوره 
> لو لا 
> أهلين أم جاسم الغالية
> الدورة باقي لها شهر ونص
> دعواتج
> عن نفسي تدرين فيني طيبه وسامحتج على الغياب 
> لكن ام شيخه شريره وزعلانه منج وايد ومصممه تدخلين كل يوم ولا بيكون لها تصرف ثاني 
> ما عليه لا تزعلين منها حرمه كبيره وحسبت اختنا العوده 0شكلي انا اللي بيكون معاي تصرف ثاني من ام شيخه )
> ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> اللهُم اكتبلنــا في ھذا الصبآح رضاك ، وعونك ، وَ ستــرك وَ أكفنا
> 
>  وَ أغننا عمن سواك ،،و اجعل سعادتنا في قلوبنا و أشرح صدرنا،،
> 
>  وَ أنر بنُورك دربّنا وثبتنا يآرب وعزز ثقتنا بك
> 
> 
> 
> صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور 
> ...


 
*روعة روعة روعة شغلج يا أم شيخة الحبيبة*
*الياسمينة راضية عليج شكلج وايد حنونة عليها*

*ربي يبارك في إيدج*
*أبا أطب عليج في يوم*
*بس لا تتفاجئين*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,,,
> 
> مرحبا مرحبا مرحبا ياام جواهر اسفرت وانورت واستهلت وامطرت مسموحه الغاليه لكن مالنا غنا عنج ونحنا اشتقنالج


 
*مررررررحبا مليون أم عبد الله منور المكان فيكم انتوا بركة فيه*

*والله أفتقدكم*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

*حاولت ألتقط صور لبعض الأحياء من النباتات الي عندي ولله الحمد بعد الفشل*

*هذي شيرة الكركديه أهدتني أم حمني يزاها الله خير بذورها العام*




*بداية ظهور ثمار الكركديه* 





*جلنار ...زهور الرمان الدائمة التساقط*




*إحدى الناجين من التساقط*



 شاي الليمون



*تذكرون شيرة القطن ذات الزهور الملونة الزهري والأصفر* 



*الأناناس نقلته وزرعته حول الصبار لأنه على نفس الشكل تقريبا* 
*الإخضرار قل بعد النقل يمكن بسبب قلة السقي* 



*حبيت هالوردة وصورتها بس ما أعرف اسمها*
*أحب أجمعها وأحطها في صحون الزينة* 




وبس


 :12 (88):

----------


## xouaexo

> *حاولت ألتقط صور لبعض الأحياء من النباتات الي عندي ولله الحمد بعد الفشل*
> 
> *هذي شيرة الكركديه أهدتني أم حمني يزاها الله خير بذورها العام*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *بداية ظهور ثمار الكركديه* 
> 
> ...



هلا احلام 
ننساك يا سلام ننساك دا كلام 
اهو دا اللي مش ممكن ابدا ابدا 
يا اختي لا تحرجيني بروحي نسيت شو اقصد بالمفاجاه 
كله من مرابعتي لام شيخه عدتني 
وشو عني انا ما ناويه اطبين علي واتشوفين ياسمينتي وتشربين الافتر نون تي معاي 
حلوه زراعتج والله يبارك لج فيه 
وها الورده الحلوه هي نفس شجرتي الحمرا العوده اصبري عليها 
وباذن الله بتكبر

----------


## متزن روزه

مر حبا 
اسمع ام كلثوم اتغني عدنا (ام جاسم هههههههههههههههههههههههه)
احلام الله يباركلج في زراعتج

----------


## ميثانووبس

أحلام: الله يديمها عليج من نعمة
اشجارج روعة كروعة حضورك :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر 


 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

أقرائي وتخيلي 

 الجنـــــــه 

بناؤها: 
لبنة من فضة ولبنة من ذهب، وبلاطها المسك، وحصباؤها اللؤلؤ والياقوت، وترابها الزعفران، 

أبوابها: 
فيها ثمانية أبواب وفيها باب اسمه الريان لا يدخله إلا الصائمون، وعرض الباب مسيرة الراكب السريع ثلاثة أيام، ويأتي عليه يوم يزدحم الناس فيه

درجاتها: 
فيها مائة درجة ما بين كل درجتين كما بين السماء والأرض، والفردوس أعلاها، ومنها تفجر أنهار الجنة، ومن فوقها عرش الرحمن. 

 أنهارها: 
فيها نهر من عسل مصفى، ونهر من لبن، ونهر من خمر لذة للشاربين، ونهر من ماء، وفيها نهر الكوثر للنبي محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أشد بياضا من اللبن وأحلى من العسل، فيه طير أعناقها كأعناق الجزر (أي الجمال). 

 أشجارها: 
فيها شجرة يسير الراكب في ظلها مائة عام لا يقطعها، وإن أشجارها دائمة العطاء قريبة دانية مذللة. 

خيامها: 
فيها خيمة مجوفة من اللؤلؤ عرضها ستون ميلا في كل زاوية فيها أهل يطوف عليهم المؤمن. 

أهل الجنة: 
أهل الجنة جرد مرد مكحلين؛ لا يفنى شبابهم ولا تبلى ثيابهم، وأول زمرة يدخلون على صورة القمر ليلة البدر، لا يبولون ولا يتغوطون ولا يتمخطون ولا يتفلون، أمشاطهم الذهب، ورشحهم المسك، ومباخرهم من البخور. 

نساء أهل الجنة: 
لو أن امرأة من نساء الجنة اطلعت إلى الأرض لأضاءت ما بينهما ولملأت ما بينهما ريحا، ويرى مخ سوقهما من وراء اللحم من الحسن، ولنصيفها على رأسها خير من الدنيا وما فيها. ￼

أول من يدخل الجنة: 
نبينا محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
وأول ثلاثة يدخلون: الشهيد، وعفيف متعفف، وعبد أحسن عبادة الله ونصح موالي

نعيم آخر لأهل الجنة: 
يقال له تمنى فعندما يتمنى يقال له لك الذي تمنيت وعشرة أضعاف الدنيا 

سادة أهل الجنة: 
سيدا الشباب الحسن والحسين؛ وسيدات نساء أهل الجنة خديجة بنت خويلد، وفاطمة بنت محمد، ومريم ابنة عمران، وآسية بنت مزاحم امرأة فرعون

خدم أهل الجنة:  
ولدان مخلدون، لا تزيد أعمارهم عن تلك السن، إذا رأيتهم كأنهم لؤلؤ منثور ينتشرون في قضاء حوائج السادة

النظر إلى وجه الله تعالى
أعظم نعيم لأهل الجنة رؤية الرب عز وجل. 
أللهم أرزقنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم

----------


## um sheikha

مزارعة الاسبوع 

أحلام الماسة ( أم جواهر )
تشجيعاً منا الها رغم مشاغلها ما بخلت علينا 



مبرووووك 
وبأنتظار مزارعة الاسبوع المقبل عزيزاتي

السموحه منكن ترا اليوم مابروم ارد عليكن ابونا عندنا من كم يوم ما شفناه 
وباروح اخلص مشاويري لتجهيز البيت 
خالفتنا العافيه .

----------


## هانزادا

مبروك علينا عيد الاتحاد 
شحالكن عزيزاتي المزارعات ؟
مبروك لمزارعة الاسبوع احلام

----------


## xouaexo

> مزارعة الاسبوع 
> 
> أحلام الماسة ( أم جواهر )
> تشجيعاً منا الها رغم مشاغلها ما بخلت علينا 
> 
> 
> 
> مبرووووك 
> وبأنتظار مزارعة الاسبوع المقبل عزيزاتي
> ...


مبارك عليج يا احلام الوسام 
انا ما قلت ليكي تعالي وبتحصلين هدايا 
يالله سيري عند سارا وحلي لج كم سؤال 
ابا لي منافسه وايد يمعت هدايا وام شيخه وميثانو غيرانين مني 
لدرجة خلوا سارا اتفكر اطرش لي ماكنتوش بدل الجودايفا 

وخذي راحتج يا ام شيخه ويساهل ابو شيخه نصير الزراعه التفرغ 
انا متفيجه وبيود زام 

ما خبرتكم 
سرت مشتل مينا الايرانيين شو مطور شو كبير شو مهضوم 
واشتريت كم جره وصندوقين بتونيا بنفسجيه غامجه للذكرى 

ونحن سكننا في ابراج الاتحاد شو فخمه شو راقيه 
اضافه جميله لسلسلة فنادق ابوظبي 
واتطل على الكورنيش اتفضلوا كم صوره من الفندق 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


الاجواء كانت روعه في عاصمتنا الحبيبه 
الله يديم علينا نعمة الامن والمسره

----------


## انفاس دخون

بنات شلون ازرع الريحان بالاصيص كذا مره ازرعه ولا فيه فايده

----------


## xouaexo

انا وحده فاشله بزراعة الريحان مع انه ما يحناج عنايه ولا اهتمام مثل ما ايقولون 
يا ريت قوم المشموم والريحان يخبروج عن سرزراعة الريحان 
هانزادا وروزا جاوبوا سمعت صوتكم في التجمع عن الشرده 
تراني اليوم ابله ام جاسم وعندي نجوم وقلوب للشطار وكيكات حمره للكسالى

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,, اشحالكن ,,,,,,

 ام شيخه ماقصرتي حبيبتي بالهمسه الصباحيه في ميزان حسناتج ومرخوصه الغاليه يستاهل بوشيخه 
 ام جاسم ماقصرتي اتحفتينا بحواطج في الفندق وياسلام ع عاصمتنا 
 ام جواهر  مبروك تستاهلين مزارعة الاسبوع
 ام منصور الله يباركلج ونحنا بخير انتي شوه اخبارج

انفاسج دخون الريحان مايباله عبوله بس ازرعيه في القالب اوفي الارض ع طول سوا كان بذور او قوره هذا عن تجربتي و
اذا في زياده المبدعات مابيقصرن 

 ابله ام جاسم تراني جاوبت بلي اعرفه لاتنسين اتحطيلي نجمه (هههههههههههههههههه)

----------


## xouaexo

مشكوره يا روزا 
اجابتج صحيحه وتساهلين عشره على عشره 
ما عندي صورة نجوم 
عادي اغني لج ترا صوتي حلو 
احم احم 
عيشي بلادي عاش اتحاد اماراتنا 
عشت لشعب دينه الاسلام هديه القران 
حصنتك باسم الله يا وطن

----------


## um sheikha

الصراحه افرحتوني وازعلتوني :12 (4):  في نفس الوقت




> مبروك علينا عيد الاتحاد 
> شحالكن عزيزاتي المزارعات ؟
> مبروك لمزارعة الاسبوع احلام
> هلا ام منصور حياج الله .. نعم انه مبرووك علينا عيد اتحادنا





> مبارك عليج يا احلام الوسام 
> انا ما قلت ليكي تعالي وبتحصلين هدايا 
> يالله سيري عند سارا وحلي لج كم سؤال 
> ابا لي منافسه وايد يمعت هدايا وام شيخه وميثانو غيرانين مني 
> هههههههههه 
> لدرجة خلوا سارا اتفكر اطرش لي ماكنتوش بدل الجودايفا 
> من فات جديمه تاه يام جاسم هذا ماكنتوش هب جوديفا .. برايج ما تسمعين الرمسه 
> وخذي راحتج يا ام شيخه ويساهل ابو شيخه نصير الزراعه التفرغ 
> انا متفيجه وبيود زام 
> ...





> بنات شلون ازرع الريحان بالاصيص كذا مره ازرعه ولا فيه فايده
> حياج الله عزيزتي ان شاء الله حد يفيدج





> انا وحده فاشله بزراعة الريحان مع انه ما يحناج عنايه ولا اهتمام مثل ما ايقولون 
> يا ريت قوم المشموم والريحان يخبروج عن سرزراعة الريحان 
> هانزادا وروزا جاوبوا سمعت صوتكم في التجمع عن الشرده 
> تراني اليوم ابله ام جاسم وعندي نجوم وقلوب للشطار وكيكات حمره للكسالى
> عجبتيني ولج قوطييييين ماكنتوش





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,, اشحالكن ,,,,,,
> وعليج السلام والرحمه يام عبدالله .. بخير ونعمه فديتج 
>  ام شيخه ماقصرتي حبيبتي بالهمسه الصباحيه في ميزان حسناتج ومرخوصه الغاليه يستاهل بوشيخه 
>  نعم يستاهل ابونا 
> بتضحكين عليه عقب ما خلصنا شغل الي سايرين له .. قالي يعني معقوله اردج البيت وما امربج على المشتل قلتله انته كريم وانا استاهل وما كسرت بخاطره ( حريم ) وترست السياره لين قالت بس .. قالي دخيلج خلي مكان لشيخه نسيتيها وين بتقعد ..شكله ندم هههههههه 
> 
>  ابله ام جاسم تراني جاوبت بلي اعرفه لاتنسين اتحطيلي نجمه (هههههههههههههههههه)
> ام جاسم لاتقصرين مره في ام عبدالله حطيلها نجمتين وممتازه وبعد عبارة احسنتي بارك الله فيكي





> مشكوره يا روزا 
> اجابتج صحيحه وتساهلين عشره على عشره 
> ما عندي صورة نجوم 
> عادي اغني لج ترا صوتي حلو 
> احم احم 
> عيشي بلادي عاش اتحاد اماراتنا 
> عشت لشعب دينه الاسلام هديه القران 
> حصنتك باسم الله يا وطن

----------


## EBEL

ام جاسم اتمنى انج قضيتي اوقات حلوه فهالفندق 
أضني عن خاطرج لازم نكافأ عمارنا ونمر عمشتل

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مزارعة الاسبوع 
> 
> أحلام الماسة ( أم جواهر )
> 
>  لا مب مصدقة
> معقولة
> يزاج الله خير أم شيخة على التشجيع
> وسامحيني عالتقصير
> تشجيعاً منا الها رغم مشاغلها ما بخلت علينا 
> ...


*كله ولا أبوكم هالله هالله فيه عشان ترجعين نشيطة و مستانسة*




> هلا احلام 
> ننساك يا سلام ننساك دا كلام 
> اهو دا اللي مش ممكن ابدا ابدا 
> يا اختي لا تحرجيني بروحي نسيت شو اقصد بالمفاجاه 
> كله من مرابعتي لام شيخه عدتني 
> وشو عني انا ما ناويه اطبين علي واتشوفين ياسمينتي وتشربين الافتر نون تي معاي 
> حلوه زراعتج والله يبارك لج فيه 
> وها الورده الحلوه هي نفس شجرتي الحمرا العوده اصبري عليها 
> 
> وباذن الله بتكبر


غناتي أم جاسم
باركي لي انتقلت راس الخيمة  :12 (101): 
ودعت عيمان...وما زال في نفسي امركم 



> مر حبا 
> 
> اسمع ام كلثوم اتغني عدنا (ام جاسم هههههههههههههههههههههههه)
> 
> احلام الله يباركلج في زراعتج


هلا الغالية أم عبد الله وربي يبارك فيج يا قلبي





> أحلام: الله يديمها عليج من نعمة
> 
> اشجارج روعة كروعة حضورك


حبيبتي والله 
اسمحي لي ما رحبت فيج بس انت ما شا الله نشاطج ملحوظ في التجمع
وأنت الأروع غناتي





> مبروك علينا عيد الاتحاد 
> 
> شحالكن عزيزاتي المزارعات ؟
> 
> مبروك لمزارعة الاسبوع احلام


شحالج الغالية هانزادا
ولهت عليكم
وربي يبارك فيج الغالية





> بنات شلون ازرع الريحان بالاصيص كذا مره ازرعه ولا فيه فايده


الغالية أنفاس

الريحان زراعته أبسط من أي شي ويتحمل ظروف الجو الي عندنا الحر والبرد بس خلي سقايته معتدله يعني تقريبا يوم ورا يوم
 انت جهزي الاصيص بتربة الأحواض او أي تربة مناسبة للزراعة
واغرسي
وربي يوفقج


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,, اشحالكن ,,,,,,
> 
>  
>  ام جواهر  مبروك تستاهلين مزارعة الاسبوع 
> 
> ربي يبارك في عمرج

----------


## um sheikha

أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ،و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، 
رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم *و خير ما بعده ، وأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، 
رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13:  

‏​‏​​​‏​‏​​‏​‏​‏​جلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أصحابه رضي الله عنهم وسألهم
مبتدأ بأبي بكر
ماذا تحب من الدنيا ؟
فقال أبي بكر ( رضي الله عنه) أحب من الدنيا ثلاث
الجلوس بين يديك - والنظر اليك -
وإنفاق مالي عليك

وأنت يا عمر ؟
قال أحب ثلاث :
أمر بالمعروف ولو كان سرا -
ونهي عن المنكر ولو كان جهرا -
وقول الحق ولو كان مرا

وأنت يا عثمان ؟
:قال أحب ثلاث
اطعام الطعام -
وافشاء السلام -
والصلاة باليل والناس نيام. 

وأنت يا علي ؟
قال أحب ثلاث:
اكرام الضيف -
الصوم بالصيف -
وضرب العدو بالسيف,

ثم سأل أبا ذر الغفاري:
وأنت يا أبا ذر: ماذا تحب في الدنيا ؟
قال أبو ذر :أحب في الدنيا ثلاث
الجوع؛ المرض؛ والموت.
فقال له النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم):
ولم؟
فقال أبو ذر
أحب الجوع ليرق قلبي؛
وأحب المرض ليخف ذنبي؛
وأحب الموت لألقى ربي.

فقال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) حبب إلي من دنياكم ثلاث
الطيب؛
والنساء؛
وجعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة.

وحينئذ نزل جبريل عليه السلام وأقرأهم السلام وقال:
وانأ أحب من دنياكم ثلاث
تبليغ الرسالة؛ وأداء الأمانة؛ وحب المساكين؛
ثم صعد إلى السماء ونزل مرة أخرى؛
وقال : الله عز وجل يقرؤكم السلام ويقول:
أنه يحب من دنياكم ثلاث
لساناً ذاكراً ؛
و قلباً خاشعاً ؛
و جسداً على البلاءِ صابراً 

گي تگونوآ بَخيرّ 
فلا خير و لا هناء إلا بذڳرھ . . . 

≈┃سَبحﺎنً ٱﻟلہّ وُ بَحمْدھ 
≈┃ سَبحﺎنً ٱﻟلہّ العظيم‏​

اسعد الله صباحكن مزارعاتي العزيزات 
شصبحتن اليوم .. 
اعلومي لليوم 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر اعلومي طيبه نحمد الله 
اليوم كشفت عن المشتل كله الا عن الرويد والطماط 
وبما اني سرت البارحه المشتل وخت زيادة بتونيا وديزي والاقحوان 4 الوان ولاقيت هنديه صاحبت المحل 
المهم قالتلي ان زهور الديزي والاقحوان من النباتات الـ long live الي تعيش لين الموسم الثاني بشرط قصها وحمايتها من اشعة شمس الصيف وقالتلي جربي كلامي هالسنه .. قلتلها تم ما طلبتي وودعتها على امل اللقاء بها وبمشتلها قريباً




> ام جاسم اتمنى انج قضيتي اوقات حلوه فهالفندق 
> أضني عن خاطرج لازم نكافأ عمارنا ونمر عمشتل
> حياج الله عزيزتي ايبل في التجمع 
> شو عن خاطرنا ياختيه نحن الحريم محبتات الزراعه خاطرنا وسيييييييييييييييييييع في محلات الزراعه يعني الي بيودينا لازم يكون خاااطره طيب من صوب خاطرنا الوسيع ههههههه






> لا مب مصدقة
> معقولة
> ليش مش معقول تستاهلين طويلة العمر كلكن الله الشاهد تستاهلن كل خير 
> يزاج الله خير أم شيخة على التشجيع
> وسامحيني عالتقصير
> العفو عزيزتي مسموحه بس الي قاطع فينا غيابج عن التجمع 
> ربي يبارك فيج الغالية وبانتظار مزارعات المستقبل
> كله ولا أبوكم هالله هالله فيه عشان ترجعين نشيطة و مستانسة
> ويبارجلج في بنوتج ياربي .. افا عليج لا توصين ,, اكيد رجعت نشيطه دامني خميت الي في المينا كله

----------


## ميثانووبس

زهور الديزي خذتها على 35 العام وتمن شهر وماتن للاسف 
مع انهن كانن في الظله والجو بارد شهر 12
ما ادري شوه العله ! حد عنده خبره في الورده الفظيعه اللي ودي اكلها ههههههه

----------


## um sheikha

والله يام عبادي البارحه خت منهن واليوم زرعتهن وبشوف شو الحال عليها وبمشي على تعليمات العيوز الهنديه راعية المحل 

زرعتهن في المنطقه التي يقال عنها مهجوره سابقاً ..وتركيه اوحتلي بهالفكره لانها كانت تلعب بالحصى بالبارحه فاقلت اسوي هالفكره وطلعت حلوه في المنطقه المهجوره

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
اخباركم 
بقولكم طريقه يمكن تخفى على البعض منكم

كثير من الورد والمتسلقات وحتى الريحان والحبق يمكن تكاثرونه بطريقه جدا سهله

انا جربتها في الياسمين الهندي الي يجي على شكل شجر ووردته كبيره بيضاء

الطريقه تاخذين غصن اخضر يعني لسى ما خشب

وتحطيه في مويه انا حطيته في كاس بالمطبخ بعد تقريبا شهر طلع له جذور وزرعته وستمر في الحياه

وظهر له اوراق جديده

وسويتها بكثير متسلقات مثل ابو زهره زرقاء بس ما اعرف اسمه لكن شكله روعه اموت فيه

والريحان والنعناع مجربته خصوصا الوقت هذا عشان وقت زراعه

جربو متعه اذا شفتو الجذور

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صباح الاقحوان والديزي 
شو يا ام شيخه خليني اخدمج ما يودت زام الا نص يوم ارتاحي ودلعي ابو شيخه 
ام شيخه المشتل اللي اقصده اللي عند لنجات الايرانيين انا اتفاجاة فيه كبير ومتنوع 
مب مثل المشتل الصغيرون اللي عند مطعم الظفره 
اذا طلعتي ما اتعرفيه ابغي هديه لكن بليز جودافيا مب ما كنتوش 

بضحكم عن الاقحوان تذكرون اللي شفتون صورته على بوابة حديقتي 
اشتريت ثلاث اصص منه هديه لصديقتي وملهمتي في حب الزراعه 
اتمنى لو تتعرفون عليها حرمه فاضله من عمر امهاتنا ربي يحفظهم 
انسانه تعشق الزراعه والجمال وبيتها جنه وارفة الظلال 
الحديقه الخلفيه لكل انواع الخضروات والحديقه الاماميه لاند سكيب 
لا جي جي ولا ام جاسم يوصلون مواصيلها ربي يبارك لها في بيتها وعيالها ويحفظهم 
المهم قالت لي انتظري لا اتييبهم الحين بيتي معفوس اسوي صيانه 
وما مر اسبوع الا الورود ذبلوا واتلومت اتحراهم ماتو وما بيطلعون 
والحرمه تتصل وينج تعالي زوريني واتعذر حمداني مريض ابو جاسم موجود وبدلعه مثل ابو شيخه 
وفي يوم وانا يالسه اتامل باقحواني الناشف قمت وقصصت الازهار وخليت النبته ما هانت علي افرها 
وسرنا ابو ظبي وردينا وانشغلت وامس وانا في الحديقه اشرب موكاتشينو واكل جودافيا 
اشوف اقحوانات صغيرات كيوتات يطلون براسهم من الاصص واترك اكمات القصه لخيالكم الخصب 
الحين منو ايقولي شو اتعلمناه من القصه يا حلوين 
ام شيخه : طعم القهوه العربيه احلى مع الماكنتوش والموكا مع الجودافيا 
شاطره يا ام شيخه 
روزا :اذا اشترينا هديه اشتال زهور لازم انوصلهم على طول قبل لا يستوي فيهم شي 
شاطره يا روزا 
ميثانوا : مب لازم انعق الورود الميته لازم نعطيهم فرصه وخاصة نحن غشيمين في الزراعه 
ونتحرا عمرنا خبراء 
شاطره يا ميثا هاي هي الاجابه اللي ابغيها 
دوم قصصوا وشذبوا الاشجار والازهار وهي بتعطيكم اجمل واحلى ما لديها 
مع تحيات ابله ام جاسم

----------


## همس الازاهير

صباح الخير ياحلوات عساكم بخير 

مبروك ياحلام لو ادري كان من زمان غبت كم يوم حتى تردين نور وخضرالتجمع

الحمد لله توتي الي فقدة الامل فيها ردة الروح فيها طبعا والثمن غالي قسيت قلبي و قصيت نصفها وشريت سماد مركب ونثرته حواليها ان شاء الله انزل صورها لنتعشت وخضرت

وسلاااااااااااااااامتكم

----------


## سلرا

> انا وحده فاشله بزراعة الريحان مع انه ما يحناج عنايه ولا اهتمام مثل ما ايقولون 
> يا ريت قوم المشموم والريحان يخبروج عن سرزراعة الريحان 
> هانزادا وروزا جاوبوا سمعت صوتكم في التجمع عن الشرده 
> تراني اليوم ابله ام جاسم وعندي نجوم وقلوب للشطار وكيكات حمره للكسالى


هههههههههههههه انا ابله ابا نجمه وهبي فيس يا الله يا ام جاسم عاد المشموم يطلع حتى فوق السطح مايباله عباله مول انا كل ما اجلعه يطلع بالغصب جان تبين بسويلج منه مشتل مب بس شتله

----------


## ميثانووبس

فديت ابلتنا..ما نصبر عنها الله يطول بعمرها
مبروك يا مزارعه الاسبوع وتستاهلين كل خير الغلا

----------


## ميثانووبس

بنات انا خذت ريحان بذر من كارفور ونشرته في كل الحديقه
ويهبل طلع قوى بعد  :Smile: 
بحاول اصور اليوم اصيصاتى الجداد :Smile:  وبتونياتى الملونه بعد

----------


## xouaexo

> بنات انا خذت ريحان بذر من كارفور ونشرته في كل الحديقه
> ويهبل طلع قوى بعد 
> بحاول اصور اليوم اصيصاتى الجداد وبتونياتى الملونه بعد


يالله يا ميثا صوري 
شكله لقب مزارعة الاسبوع بيكون من نصيبج 
كله ولا بتونياتج الملونه

----------


## روضة الأمارات

تصدقون يابنات انا يوم تضيق بي الدنيا 
يوم اجوف الزرع ارتااااااااااااح وابرد وانسى الهموم وراي

----------


## xouaexo

> تصدقون يابنات انا يوم تضيق بي الدنيا 
> يوم اجوف الزرع ارتااااااااااااح وابرد وانسى الهموم وراي


مصدقينج يا رواضي 
ما شي احلا من سمفونيه الماء والخضره وتغريد الطيور

----------


## EBEL

> السلام عليكم
> اخباركم 
> بقولكم طريقه يمكن تخفى على البعض منكم
> 
> كثير من الورد والمتسلقات وحتى الريحان والحبق يمكن تكاثرونه بطريقه جدا سهله
> 
> انا جربتها في الياسمين الهندي الي يجي على شكل شجر ووردته كبيره بيضاء
> 
> الطريقه تاخذين غصن اخضر يعني لسى ما خشب
> ...


يزاج الله خير عالمعلومه

----------


## EBEL

دوم قصصوا وشذبوا الاشجار والازهار وهي بتعطيكم اجمل واحلى ما لديها 
( ام جاسم ...... عطينا توضيح أكثر ...... ما عليج أمر )

----------


## اتعلم

> يزاج الله خير عالمعلومه


وياك مشكوره حبيبتي وياليت تجربين وتفرحين مثلي

----------


## EBEL

تضحكن عليه ..... سرت المشاتل أدور ( كبوس الملك ) عقولتكن 
كل ما أقول حك الهنود والبتان : عندك كبوس الملك الاجابه : يحك راسه 
كيف شكل هدا شجر ؟

وعدت بخفي حنين ......

----------


## روضة الأمارات

ياجماعة قولولي حد شجره والزرع عندة يستوي له من 
كل شوي ياجماعة بعده ما مر من يوم رشيتة بيومي او ثلاث يطلع من مرة ثانية الزرع بالكاد يطلع تعب نمومة اصبح بطييييييييييييييييئ مرة والله حاسة انة عين كم مرة ارش خايفة على الزرع  :12 (100):

----------


## um sheikha

أَللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أَوَّلَ يَوْمِي هذَا صَلاحَاً،. 
وَأَوْسَطَهُ فَلاحَاً، وَآخِرَهُ نَجاحَاً، 
وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ. مِنْ يَوْم أَوَّلُهُ فَزَعُ،
وَأَوْسَطُهُ جَزَعٌ، وَآخِرُهُ وَجَعٌ“ 
•آللہُم لٱ تدّعَ لنْآ ذنّبآ إلٱ غفّرتہ•<3•وَلآ همّاً إلٱ فرّجتَہ•<3 
ﺂذڳڑۆآ ﺂﻟﻟھہْ ː

صباح الطاعة

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

مما راق لي 

هل لاحظت يوما بأن 
" الرولز رايز و البنتلي " 
نادرا ما يكون لهم دعايات إعلانية ..
لماذا ! ' 

السبب:
لأنهم على دراية بقيمة ﻣ̵نَتجاتهم 
و هذا ما يجعل الزبائن تأتي إليهم.. ♥ 

الـمطلوب: 
عندما تعلم بقيمتك لا تترجى
من حولك بأن يكونوا في حياتك،
أو ان يصبحوا أصدقائك، 
أو ان يقضوا معظم الأوقات معك
أو ان يحبوك. 
كن واثقا من نفسك و من تكون .. 
و تذكر .. !

قليل من يستطيع التعامل مع
" الفخامة و الرفاهية "

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور عزيزاتي شحالكن شصبحتن اليوم 
ما شاء الله متجمعين على الخير يفرح تواجدكن

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم
> اخباركم 
> بقولكم طريقه يمكن تخفى على البعض منكم
> 
> كثير من الورد والمتسلقات وحتى الريحان والحبق يمكن تكاثرونه بطريقه جدا سهله
> 
> انا جربتها في الياسمين الهندي الي يجي على شكل شجر ووردته كبيره بيضاء
> 
> الطريقه تاخذين غصن اخضر يعني لسى ما خشب
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه يام جاسم 
> صباح الاقحوان والديزي 
> شو يا ام شيخه خليني اخدمج ما يودت زام الا نص يوم ارتاحي ودلعي ابو شيخه 
> ما قصرتي طال عمرج ادريبج راعية فزعه 
> ام شيخه المشتل اللي اقصده اللي عند لنجات الايرانيين انا اتفاجاة فيه كبير ومتنوع 
> مب مثل المشتل الصغيرون اللي عند مطعم الظفره 
> ام جاسم احنا المشتل الي بوظبي كلها تأخذ منه هو الي في المينا الي اييج الدوار ان خذتيه يسار تراج دخلتي صوب المشاتل على اليسار وعلى اليمين صوب محلاتي ليرانيه للمواعين وان ختي الدوار سيده تراج بتسيرين صوب تويز ار اس وايس واكشن زون 
> المحل الي تطرينه يسمونه ان ما ختنتي الذاكره مشتل الامارات عقب سوق السمج وانتي سايره مطعم الظفره 
> ...





> صباح الخير ياحلوات عساكم بخير 
> صباح النور والسرور يا همس الازاهير 
> الحمد لله توتي الي فقدة الامل فيها ردة الروح فيها طبعا والثمن غالي قسيت قلبي و قصيت نصفها وشريت سماد مركب ونثرته حواليها ان شاء الله انزل صورها لنتعشت وخضرت
> بأنتظار الصور ولا طولين قبل تأزريني اشوفج انسحبتي من المأزره 
> وسلاااااااااااااااامتكم
> وسلامت راس من قال ياربي وحياج الله





> هههههههههههههه انا ابله ابا نجمه وهبي فيس يا الله يا ام جاسم عاد المشموم يطلع حتى فوق السطح مايباله عباله مول انا كل ما اجلعه يطلع بالغصب جان تبين بسويلج منه مشتل مب بس شتله
> حي الله بالي لفانا نور التجمع يام عفرا .. هب زعله الي زعلتيها علينا افا عليج نباج دوم اتنورين التجمع وتدخلي تسلمين





> بنات انا خذت ريحان بذر من كارفور ونشرته في كل الحديقه
> ويهبل طلع قوى بعد 
> بحاول اصور اليوم اصيصاتى الجداد وبتونياتى الملونه بعد
> بأنتظار الصور بس هاااااااااااااااا كلهن في رد واحد اتفقنا يله راويني شطارتج





> تصدقون يابنات انا يوم تضيق بي الدنيا 
> يوم اجوف الزرع ارتااااااااااااح وابرد وانسى الهموم وراي 
> سبحان الله هذا شعور محبي الزراعه .. ملاذهم من ضغوظات الحياة






> تضحكن عليه ..... سرت المشاتل أدور ( كبوس الملك ) عقولتكن 
> كل ما أقول حك الهنود والبتان : عندك كبوس الملك الاجابه : يحك راسه 
> كيف شكل هدا شجر ؟
> 
> وعدت بخفي حنين ......
> عزيزتي ايبل .. 
> جان تبين شتلة طربوش الملك موجوده في مشتل الباهيه 
> توه زارع شتل منهن من شهر كلمي المهندس بطرشلج رقمه على الخاص 
> قوليله اختي خذت من عندك طربوش الملك الي انتو تقولون عنها رنغوم هو بيعرفها المتوفر عنده اللون الفوشي 
> ...





> ياجماعة قولولي حد شجره والزرع عندة يستوي له من 
> كل شوي ياجماعة بعده ما مر من يوم رشيتة بيومي او ثلاث يطلع من مرة ثانية الزرع بالكاد يطلع تعب نمومة اصبح بطييييييييييييييييئ مرة والله حاسة انة عين كم مرة ارش خايفة على الزرع 
> روضه فديتج ما فهمت شي من الي كتبتيه

----------


## ميثانووبس

أنا أبغي طربوش الملك
ابغي اعدل الخيمة وازرعها حواليها  :Frown: 
بس الباهية وين؟؟؟

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
ام شيخه الله يجزاك خير
كل يوم ادخل اقرا كتاباتك
توسعين صدري وامس صيحتيني 
اتذكر وشلون الصحابه ملتفين على الرسول ويتحدثون بكلام
يشرح الصدر وحالنا اذا اجتمعنا وطريقة كلامنا وشلون كل واحد
يبغى يسبق الثاني بدون ترتيب ولا فايده كلام بالهواء يروح

وترى يام شيخه متحمسه لصور بس العمر اربعين ماتوقع ينفع 

واذا تعلمت انسى بسرعه

بس لعيونك بتعلم

----------


## um sheikha

> أنا أبغي طربوش الملك
> ابغي اعدل الخيمة وازرعها حواليها 
> طرشتلج رقم المهندس على الخاص 
> بس الباهية وين؟؟؟
> وانتي ظاهره من بوظبي على طريج شاطي الراحه عقب جسر ياس وقبل الشهامه





> السلام عليكم
> هلا وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> ام شيخه الله يجزاك خير
> كل يوم ادخل اقرا كتاباتك
> توسعين صدري وامس صيحتيني 
> فديتج نعم انها توسع الصدر ونتعلم منها ولو القليل الله يرحمنا برحمته ياربي 
> اتذكر وشلون الصحابه ملتفين على الرسول ويتحدثون بكلام
> يشرح الصدر وحالنا اذا اجتمعنا وطريقة كلامنا وشلون كل واحد
> يبغى يسبق الثاني بدون ترتيب ولا فايده كلام بالهواء يروح
> ...

----------


## سلرا

حد ينعت لنا مكان مشتهل الباهيه بالوصف لو سمحتواوهل اذا قلنالهم طربوش الملك بيفهمون

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ع الجميع اشحالكن ,,,

----------


## ميثانووبس

الحمدلله يا روزة التجمع  :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

مسااااااااء الخير مزارعات 

اليوم وانا اتجول في المشتل شفت بعض الثمر 

الباميه 





وهاذي قياس صبع ونص ما شاء الله 



التينه تبارك الرحمن من زراعتها في الارض الدائمه اثمرت 



الرمانه ما شاء الله ثمرتها حلوه



الطماط بعده ما زهر وبعدني مستمره في تغطيته 



والمفاجئه كانت لخيار 



وهنيه الثانيه اكبر شوي 



شوفن النحله على زهرة لخيار



راحت ورجعت عليها مره ثانيه 



واخير عصافير تركيه 



تم بحمد الله .

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## اتعلم

مشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

انا العكس يعني الطاطم مليان مشاء الله بس لسى اخضر والقرع يمكن ثلاث بس والباقي توه طالع الخيار توي زارعته

صغار مدري ينفع 

وترى والله الصبح حاولت اتعلم انزل صور ماقدرت وقلت لبنتي على قهوة المغرب

فشلتيني بام شيخه قالت ابشري وبعدين قامت فرحت قلت يمكن راحت تصور

ولكن رجعت ولاسوت شي لكن لاتخافن وراه لين تعلمني وتحفكم بكل الي عندي ويمكن بعد انزل صورتي 
من الفرحه ويمكن صور ابونا انتم تامرون اي شي تبون اصوره ابصوره

لكن عن الترتيب يام شيخه ابنزل بعرفي بدون اسم ويمكن كبار لين اتعلم لاتنسون اسمي اتعلم

----------


## 7leywa

روعه يا ام شيخه ,,,,الله يهنيج بزرعج......

----------


## EBEL

تبارك الرحمن يا ام شيخه .....والله يهنيج بها هالزراعه الحلوه

عجبني الرمان ما شاء الله 

انا زرعت الباميه اول مره لي ازرعه ... عاد توه طالع ...والله يعلم صح زرعته او لا

اخر زياره لي لمشتل شريت جوري هولندي ... بعدني ما زرعته فالارض .... خواتي لي نجحن فزراعته وين تنصحوني ازرعه .؟

----------


## روضة الأمارات

ما شالله اختي ام شيخة وايد حلوة زراعتج

سالفة الزرع ما ينمو الا ببطء واول ما يفقع ييه دود وحشرات ومن خص نص المن يا ختي ذبح الزراعة موقادرة تتحمل ابوي يرشهم بالدوى ويموتون بس يومين او ثلاث ويرد كل الي ذكرتة دود وحشرات ومن والله الزرع كسر خاطري يدتي تقول عين  :12 (4):  شو اسوي انا احب التأمل في الزهور والثمار شو الحل  :12 (15):

----------


## um sheikha

أللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وجميع خلقك أنك أنت
الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك . 
صباح السعادة

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

النية الذكية ..

يقول عبدالله بن المبارك - رحمه اللّه - :
" كم من عمل قليل عظّمته النية ،
وكم من عمل عظيم حقّرته النية "
النية أمرها عظيم ، وهي عبادة قلبية لا يتلفظ بها المرء ، وعلى حسب النية تكون الفوارق في الأعمال بين العباد .

مثلاً :
• شخص توضأ للصلاة بنية :
1) الوضوء للصلاة فقط .

• شخص آخر توضأ للصلاة بنية :
1) الوضوء للصلاة .
2) إمتثال لأمر اللّه .

• وشخص آخر توضأ للصلاة بنية :
1) الوضوء للصلاة .
2) امتثال لأمر اللّه .
3) تطبيق سنة الرسول في الوضوء .

• وشخص رابع توضأ للصلاة بنية :
1) الوضوء للصلاة .
2) الامتثال لأمر الله .
3) تطبيق سنة الرسول في الوضوء .
4) تكفير الذنوب بالوضوء .

كل الأشخاص الأربعة توضؤوا نفس الوضوء وجميعهم وضوؤهم صحيح ، لكن التفاوت بالدرجات بين كل شخص وآخر يكون بنيته وإستشعار قلبه للعبادة .

قال تعالى : { يرفعِ اللّهُ الذينَ آمنُوا مِنكم والذينَ أوتُوا العِلمَ درجَات }

فأحد أسباب رفعة أهل العلم : أنهم يعلمون كيف يحصدون أكبر الأجور .

- جدّدوا نواياكم وأحسنوها ، واستشعروا بقلوبكم عند عبادتكم لمالك الملك ، تُضاعف أجوركم

----------


## um sheikha

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> يزاج الله خير يام عبادي

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير 
كيفكم مناح
انتي وين يا غدير ووينج يا اروى الله يذكركم بالخير وين ما كنتم 
كلنا اندور ها الطربوش وما محصليه شكلنا بنلبس عمامه ابرك 
والورد الجوري انا افضل زراعته في اصيص لان في الصيف ما يتحمل الحراره 
وانقله مكان ضليل بعيد عن الشمس المباشره 

ما شاء الله على زراعتج يا ام شيخه 
ما ادري ليش ما متشجعه ازرع تينه يمكن لان ورقتها خشنه شوي 
والباميه كميله خالص والرمانه صديقة رمانتي يحليلها مفتقده البطات 
اللي كانوا يسوون لها مساج ويغذوها بالسماد العضوي 
عادي اطلع عصلفير الكناري برع تحت الشيره ؟
غريبه طماطج متاخر صحيح جوكم بعده حار في بوظبي ونحن بدينا نلبس شالات كشمير في الليل 
روزا وهانزادا ووجود شو اخباركم الزراعيه والغير زراعيه

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم

صباح الخير

جزاك الله خير يام شيخه

فعلا ان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين

اللهم اجعلنا من المخلصين في نياتهم

اختي روضة الامارات 

المن كل الناس تشكي منه ولكن ماله اضرار كبيره يعني انا الطماطم اطلع وهو فيه من وماضر

واحسن شي جربته قطع الاوراق من اول مايطلع المن حتى يزيد الطلع يعني يكثر اذا خففتي الورق

انا اشيله بيدي واصبعي تضرر من القطع لكن ماصبر اذا شفته على طول اقطع الورقه بيدي

ويم كنت في الرياض استعمل الكبريت الاصفر يقولو مايضر اخذه من عند محلات الزراعه

وبعدين على ماقالت اختي همس تقراء على الشجر

والله انا اقراء على الشجر وارانبي يوم مرضو كل يوم اقراء عليهم لي ولهم وردي اليومي

تصدقون زرعي وحيوناتي اهتم فيهم يمكن اكثر من اولادي حتي ابونا يقول لو تهتمي بعيالك

نفس الحيونات كان صار شي ثاني

----------


## ميثانووبس

أضحك الله سنك يا (أتعلم)

----------


## um sheikha

> صبحكم الله بالخير 
> حياج الله يام جاسم 
> كيفكم مناح
> بخير الله يعافيج 
> انتي وين يا غدير ووينج يا اروى الله يذكركم بالخير وين ما كنتم 
> الله يذكرهم بالخير ياربي 
> كلنا اندور ها الطربوش وما محصليه شكلنا بنلبس عمامه ابرك 
> موجود طويلة العمر في الباهيه هو المشتل الوحيد الي يوفره 
> 
> ...





> مشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> هلا عزيزتي 
> انا العكس يعني الطاطم مليان مشاء الله بس لسى اخضر والقرع يمكن ثلاث بس والباقي توه طالع الخيار توي زارعته
> ما شاء الله .. لا انريد صور يااتعلم شوقتينا 
> صغار مدري ينفع 
> يمكن نوعه صغير 
> وترى والله الصبح حاولت اتعلم انزل صور ماقدرت وقلت لبنتي على قهوة المغرب
> 
> فشلتيني بام شيخه قالت ابشري وبعدين قامت فرحت قلت يمكن راحت تصور
> ...

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما وصلنا لدرجة الشال والزلاغات...
غريبه ما شيء برد احس
بس اليوم هوا ومهب

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير شحالكم يا المزارعات 

ام شيخه مشاء الله ع الزراعه الغاويه العام زرعت باميه مثل الي عندك لكن ها لسنه باميتي غريبه صغار ما تعدى اربع اصابع ومثمره ومن غير حتى ازهار وتختلف حتى في اوراقها





وهذا الفاصوليا



وهذا القشطه لكن للاسف اكثرها تتساقط



تين طالع له مثل الحبيبات يمكن ثمارها



واخير التوت اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

ودمتم بود يا غالين

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء الله على زراعتج يا همس :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

> ما وصلنا لدرجة الشال والزلاغات...
> غريبه ما شيء برد احس
> اقولج كل هليه مستغربين .. ودخلوا داخل مارمنا نيلس واليهال لقطنا جاكيتات تركيه اليديده ومالت العام ولبسناهم .. من الاربعاء الي طاف لين البارحه مانروم نقعد من الساعه 3 وطالع لين الليل برد موت .. قبل المغرب هوا وبراد ومن عقب المغرب يطيح الهوا بس برووده 
> اليوم انا سايره ايكيا الجو بااااارد عندنا 
> بس اليوم هوا ومهب
> غريبه مع ان العين واحه لازم تكون ابرد عنا






> مساء الخير شحالكم يا المزارعات 
> هلا حي الله همس صباح النور والسرور
> ام شيخه مشاء الله ع الزراعه الغاويه العام زرعت باميه مثل الي عندك لكن ها لسنه باميتي غريبه صغار ما تعدى اربع اصابع ومثمره ومن غير حتى ازهار وتختلف حتى في اوراقها
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن عندي قد باميتج الصغيره بس بعدها ما ثمرت غير وحده بس
> ما نروم عليج يالمطوعه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## EBEL

ماشالله عليج يا همس زراعتج جدا رائعه 
تقصدين بالقشطه شريفه ؟
من متى زارعتنها تقربيا ؟

أم شيخه .. ممكن نعرف شعندج فأيكيا .....ههههههههه...... لا تقولين بعد زراعه ؟

----------


## xouaexo

بكتب لكم جمله من زمان مفتقديها
اخر وحده تبند ليتات التجمع 
تصبحون على خير ببند الليت 
محد يشب كشاف الموبايل

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك،وملائكتك وجميع خلقك،أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك 


 :13:  همسات صباحيه. :13: 

كلمات رائعة..

‏​‏​‏​‏​الرزق لا ينحصر في مال أو طعام . . 
رزق الله واسع ː 
• الرزق في أصدقاء طيبين ..
• في طمأنينة ..
• في شخص يتحمل أخطائك .. 
• في كلمات جميلة تقرأها ..
• الرزق في كلمة من أم أو أب .. 
• في كتف محب تبكي عليه .. 
• في مكالمة صديق تزيح هماً .. 
• في احترام من حولك ..

في كل شيء لنا رزق من الله
فاللہم أرزقنا رضاك 
فأنت خير الرازقين

الحمدلله والشكر لله
قد تبكي بكاء المضطر وتنام والله لاينام عن تدبير أمورك 
تمهل!
(إنه يدبر إليك في الغيب أمور لو علمتها لبكيت فرحا)

يقول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما :
لو أُطبقت السماء على الأرض لـ جعل الله للمتقين فتحات يخرجون منها
ألا ترون قوله "ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا"

----------


## um sheikha

:13:  صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور  :13: 

شحالكن اليوم عساكن بخير 
البارحه الضحى سرت اخذ اغراض وكنت في المينا يوم ظهرنا قلت حق ابونا 
مر باخذ مواعين من ليرانيه قالي شورايج انمر على الزراعه تاخذين زراعه هههههه
جكني  :Wink:  قلتله خفت اقولك تقولي ما شبعتي من الزرعه 
المهم خت انواع يديده وحطيت كم ورده عدال تركيه والله لا يراويكن هي مربوطه في كرسها ومجعت الورد كله 
واقول تركيه ليش صاكته .. وهااا نسيت لقيت كوسا شتل وخت عشر شتل 

واليوم بزرعهن ان شاء الله الورد والشتل

عزيزاتي البارحه مريت على مشتل الباهيه يالسه اهذرب وياختيه وطفت لفت ياس 
وختيه تقولي الباهيه ما يصير تمرين بالغلط ولا تسيرين للمشتل ههههههه قلتلها اشدراج جنج تقرين افكاري 
المهم سرت ولقيت طربوش الملك صافينه صف ولقيت شتله يديده وانا اموووووووووووووووت في ثمرتها بحطلكن الصوره 

في حد شافها تنباع في مشتل قبل 
" لتشي "



هاذي اعلومي لليوم ..ويله هاتن اعلومكن .




> ماشالله عليج يا همس زراعتج جدا رائعه 
> تقصدين بالقشطه شريفه ؟
> هيه الشريفه 
> من متى زارعتنها تقربيا ؟
> نفس السؤال ياهمس 
> أم شيخه .. ممكن نعرف شعندج فأيكيا .....ههههههههه...... لا تقولين بعد زراعه ؟
>  ياطويلة العمر سرت اخذ اغراض لبيت ليوا ..
> اصكتي مريت على قسم الحدائق مارمت اوقف 
> ساعتين قاعده في قسم الشراشف كنت تعبانه وخاطري اوقف بس مارمت اليوم بكمل اغراضي ان شاء الله وبمر





> بكتب لكم جمله من زمان مفتقديها
> اخر وحده تبند ليتات التجمع 
> تصبحون على خير ببند الليت 
> محد يشب كشاف الموبايل
> هههههههههه 
> الله يذكر لوميعه بخير مسكينه كانت تدخل اخر وحده الفجر وكنت اكتبلها هالجمله 
> وين يام جاسم ما صفينا الا انا ونتي من اول تجمع .. دقني حزن 
> شبلاج من البارحه تنبشين في دفاترنا الجديمه

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الخير

----------


## اتعلم

صباحكن مسرات

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور 
ياام عبادي واتعلم 
اعلومكن اليوم

----------


## ميثانووبس

علومنا طيبه 
العمال في الحوي يسوون الخيمه ومب رايمه اشوف الزراعه :Frown:

----------


## سلرا

صبحكم الله بالخير والنور والسرور اوووه الحين استوى العصر المهم عصركم بخير 

ام شيخه الغاليه شجره الليتشي موجوده في مشاتل المينا وشفتها كان خاطري اخذها بس يختى ما اعتقد بتثمر او تعيش في جونا كم زرعت من الرمبوتان والمنقوزتين كان ياينى من اندونيسيا وكله مات على العموم انتى جربي جان ظبط عندج بناخذ منه ان شاء الله وانا اعطيج وبجداره انج مزارعه الاسبوع لو سمحتى حطي الاعلان

----------


## سلرا

باخذكم في جوله سريعه لمزروعاتي الغير منظمه هالسنه لاسباب عديده ما بصدع روسكم فيها المهم يلا نبدا باسم الله 

هذي الزهورالمتسلقه جدا جميله والحين وقت تزهيرها ومتوفره في اغلب المشاتل


هذي الجوريه ام ريحه 


وهذي الزوكينى توها مبشره 


وهذا باميا 


وهذا قرع عسلي اول حبه 




وخذا الخيار بيبي بعده 




وهذا الباذنجان توه مزهر 



نظره على مشتل الطماط توه مزهر 



والجرجير حبيب الشعب 


والجوافه التايلنديه


وهذا معشوق الاندونيسيات الفلفل 


وهذي رمانه وهيلي يا رمانه 



وهذا الريحان الحبق يجنن في البيزا 


وسلمتوا

----------


## um sheikha

> باخذكم في جوله سريعه لمزروعاتي الغير منظمه هالسنه لاسباب عديده ما بصدع روسكم فيها المهم يلا نبدا باسم الله 
> حي الله ام عفرا الصراحه فاجأتيني بزيارتج لا وبعد صور يابختنا .. بسم الله اتفضلي معاج .
> 
> هذي الزهورالمتسلقه جدا جميله والحين وقت تزهيرها ومتوفره في اغلب المشاتل
> ما شاء الله عندي منها بعدها ما كبرت ما دري شو ياينها بس دامنها تكبر جذيه بسويلها صرفه بدت اتزهر عندي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء الله عليج يا سارا
ابدعتى يا مزارعه الاسبوع

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير خواتي 

ميثاء مشكوره حبيبتي واحب اقول لك بخصوص الفيتامين الحبوب الزرقاءزوجي يستخدمه للعشب (الانجيله) ينثره وعقب يصب عليه الماء يومين ثلاثه بالكثير ويختفي لكن انتي متاكده انه يصلح 

لباقي الزرع

عزيزتي بل اي القشطه هي شريفه واول مره اعرف وزارعتها يا طويلة العمر من سنه و6شهور والحين اخذت قشطه باكستاني قال لي العامل انها حباتها اكبر وانتاجها اكثر مثل اهلها مثل ما تقولين

وتسلمين عزيزتي

ام شيخه مشكوره ع الكلام الحلو والاطراء الجميل وما خليت ورقه في التوت غير الجديد وبالنسبه للباميه سألت عنها قالوا يمكن النوع المصري هو الي صغير 

والقاكم على خير

----------


## متزن روزه

مادري اقولكن مساء الخير او تصبحن ع خير السموحه منكن هااليومين مشاركاتي قليله وهذا كله بسبب الامتحانات الاعداديه والثانويه والله يوفق اعيالي واعيالكم في الامتحانات وينجحهم امييييييييييين

 ام شيخه تبارك الله ع زراعتج وخفي ع الريال اشويه كليوم المشتل (اسولف هههههههههههه ) 
ام عفراء ماشاءالله ع الزراعه وكله غاوي ومرتب والله يباركلج فيها 
همس يامطوعتنا الله يباركلج في زراعتج وتاكلين من ثمرها وانتي بخير وسهاله 
ام جاسم صدقتي القول لم نسمع جمله بندو الليتات من زمنن طويل ( متاثره بمتحان اللغه العربيه هههههههه)
ام عبادي واتعلم اشحالكن ونتريا صورتج يااتعلم مع صور الزراعه (ههههههههه)
وبقيه الحلوات وينكن ام جواهر و ام خليفه وام ميره وام شهد وام منصور وريماني وام عبدالرحمن ولميعه ووووووووومادري يمكن نسيت حد سمحولي 

* واللحين اقولكن تصبحن ع الف خير واحلام سعيده ولاتنسن تبندن الليتتتتتتتتتات*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مسااااااااء الخير مزارعات 
> 
> 
> 
> اليوم وانا اتجول في المشتل شفت بعض الثمر 
> 
> 
> 
> الباميه 
> روعة ما شا الله ...عليج بالصالونة





> وهاذي قياس صبع ونص ما شاء الله 
> 
> 
> 
> التينه تبارك الرحمن من زراعتها في الارض الدائمه اثمرت 
> بركة بركة ما شا الله
> ايدي مول ما تتصابا عالتين...شو الحل 
> 
> 
> ...


 
حديقتج رائعة بروعة قلبج يا أم شيخة

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> باخذكم في جوله سريعه لمزروعاتي الغير منظمه هالسنه لاسباب عديده ما بصدع روسكم فيها المهم يلا نبدا باسم الله





> هذي الزهورالمتسلقه جدا جميله والحين وقت تزهيرها ومتوفره في اغلب المشاتل
>  تشبه الياسمين  
>  
> هذي الجوريه ام ريحه  
> ما شا الله
> 
> وهذي الزوكينى توها مبشره 
> ممكن نتعرف ؟؟
> 
> ...



ربي يسلمج يا سارا
أيدج مبروكة و زراعتج حلوة ما شا الله

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساء الخير شحالكم يا المزارعات 
> 
> 
> 
> ام شيخه مشاء الله ع الزراعه الغاويه العام زرعت باميه مثل الي عندك لكن ها لسنه باميتي غريبه صغار ما تعدى اربع اصابع ومثمره ومن غير حتى ازهار وتختلف حتى في اوراقها
> 
> هلا يا همس شلونك يا الغلا
> المهم في مرقة بامية ولو حبتين
> 
> ...


ربي يديم عليج الصحة والعافية

----------


## um sheikha

مشاعر الانسان سرا من أسرار الرحمن
فسبحان من جعل لكم في القلب قدرا
وفي الفكر ذكرا حفظكم الله ويسر أمركم
واستجاب لدعائكم طابت جمعتكم

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

درس مختصر في ( سجود السھو ) : 

سجود السھو :-
عبارة عن سجدتين يسجدهما المصلي لجبر الخلل الحاصل في صلاتہ من أجل السھو . 

وأسبابہ ثلاثة: الزيادة +النقص +الشگ.

1- آذآ گـآنْ السھو عن نقص سجد قبل السلام .
2- آذآ گآنْ عن زيادة سجد بعد ?لسلام . 
3 - آذآ گآنْ عن شگ فإنہ يتحرى الصواب : 

**فإن غلب على ظنہ شيء عمل بہ وسجد بعد السلام. 

**وإن لم يغلب على ظنہ شيء بنى على اليقين ،وهو الأقل ، وسجد قبل السلام .

وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد واختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمہ ‏اللّہ تعالى.

----------


## um sheikha

ام عبادي 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر .. لاتنسين تصورين الخيمه 

ام عفرا 
ياختيه حتى ابونا يقولي لو زرعتيها ما بتثمر مناخهم غير عنا .

همس 
عزيزتي الفيتامين انا استخدمه للنجيل (الحشيش) والاشجار الغير مثمره وجميع انواع الزهور 
زين ما سويتي للتوته .. وباركيلي لقيت الباميه الي طولها صبع ونص ثااااامره جان استانس هههه 
بنزل الصور بتشوفينها ان شاء الله .. بشوف شريفه جان عندنا في المشتل.

ام عبدالله 
هههههههه ماعليه يتونس يوم يشوفني ازرع .. وهو الداعم المعنوي والمادي لحبي لزراعه 
وبعدين تراه من عشاق اللون الاخضر فا يحب يشوف الجديد والتطورات الي تحصل على الحوش . 

ام جواهر 
حي الله بالحاضر الغايب .. اتنومس يوم اشوف ردج ههههه 
بالنسبه للتين حاااااااااااضرين لللطيبين اييج برسم الخدمه واصابيلج تينج انتي تامرين كم ام جواهر عندنا.


ام منصور 
ام منصور ما من شر 
لميعه 
مبروك عرس اختج .. القسم ينتظر مشاركاتج 
ام شهد 
ما يكفي تقرين الهمسات الصباحيه نبا مشاركه 

 ام خليفه 
ام ميره
ريماني 
ام عبدالرحمن 
ام وليد 
ياجماعة الخير وينكن العشره ما تهون .. بعده عندنا امل بتواجدكن الطيب

----------


## um sheikha

تنبيه يزاكن الله خير عندي نقطتين حابه اطرحهن 

بالنسبه لموضوع المثبت 
أرتقي بحديقتكِ .. فأنتِ من سَــ يسأل وجميعنا معاً سـَـــ نجيب


اول نقطه 
كونكن عضوات في تجمع حديقتي نوهة عليكن بارك الله فيكن بأن هذا الموضوع 
طرح للعضوات الي عندهن سؤال .. 
ام جاسم وبعضكن يزاها ويزاكن الله خير كانن يدخلن ويساعدني على الرد على استفسار او اسألت العضوات 
وانتن تعرفن اني مشغوله حالياً بأمور وايده وصاحب بالين جذب حشاكن 
ومن ضغط اموري حياتي والقسم والتجمع والموضوهذا .. حاسه اني ما ابدع في القسم وتامه مكانك سر 
ما اريد افكر من اني انسحب من واحد من هالثلاثه الي يخص المنتدى اباكن تعينن بس في هالفتره 
خواتي قوماً تعاونوا ما ذلوا
ومتعشمه فيكن الخير وانكن تسدن عني في غيابي 
رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه 
انا ما اعلم بأمور الزراعه كافه .. وفي هالتجمع كلنا يد وحده نتساعد ونتبادل المعلومات 
فايزاكن الله خير اريدكن تدخلن الموضوع ولي عندها رد تساعد اخوتها بكون ممنونه لها من كل قلبي 
هذا الموضوع انوجد علشان تنظيم القسم .. ويكون مرجع للعضوات والزائرات الي عندهن اسأله مماثله 
اتمنى ما تردني 

النقطه الثانيه 

هذا الموضوع وضع لأسئلة واستفسار العضوات الغير عضوات في التجمع 
يعني عضوات التجمع يضعن اسألتهن واستفسارهن في التجمع بما انهن عضوات فيه 
وان بغن يتناقشن في الموضوع في التجمع فهاي ابرك الساعات 
لاكن بالنسبه للموضوع من شروطه تمنع السوالف يعني 
أنتِ من سَــ يسأل وجميعنا معاً سـَـــ نجيب
وللتوضيح سؤال وجواب فقط لاغير 
ولاحظن اهنيه وجميعنا معاً سـَـــ نجيب
ليش خصيت الجميع لان تجاربنا تختلف عن بعض علشان جذيه ما خصصت لفرد الجواب عممت على الجميع بالجواب
يزاكن الله خير 

اتمنى انكن تساعدني في تقدم ورقي القسم خواتي ومزارعاتي العزيزات 

صاحبة النداء اختكن ام شيخه

----------


## ميثانووبس

:12 (85): لم شيخه ما فهمت شيء
يعنى نساعد بس ما نرمس ونسولف
ما يستوى ..
ما تكلمنا عن الخياييط ولا الكوافير
كل رمستنا زراعه في زراعه
بس انت هدي بالج وروقي  :12 (45):

----------


## ميثانووبس

احم احم
رمستى في رد واحد
وبضاعتى كلها ورد وزهور ههههه
نبتدي باحلى ورده في الدنيا

قولوا ما شاء الله
 :12 (74): 




 :12 (64):  :12 (55): 

الديسي عندي لونين:




 :12 (32): بكمل في رد ثاني وايد المجموعه

لا احد يرد :12 (74):

----------


## ميثانووبس

الديسي البرتقالي



البتونيا




مع ورد اخر


والسايكوس\


و؟؟؟؟




الجاردينيا



الليلي


 :12 (51):  تعبت

قولوا ما شاء الله بليز :12 (70):

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم 
مايردني عن التجمع الا الشديد القوي 
مشاغل الدنيا وايد خصوصا انه بو الشباب كان في اجازه 

ساره : زراعتج وايد حلوه عيبتني الجوافه 

ام شيخه الله يعطيج العافيه على تعبج فالتجمع وثمارج روعه 

همس : زراعتج حلوه .

راجعين يوم الاحد بإذن الله

----------


## ريـــــــماني

سلامن عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حد يتذكر ريماني

 :12 (29): 

 :12 (29): 

 :12 (29): 

وااااال كل ها تفكير انزين اتشاوروا يمكن وحده منكن تذكرني

 :12 (48): 

ها بشرواااا  :44 (31):  حد تذكر  :44 (35): 

برايكم هب لازم تذكروني المهم انا متذكرتنكن ومشتاقتلكن موووووت  :Stick Out Tongue: 

مريت مرور سريع عصفحات الموضوع ما شاء الله تبارك الله الله يزيدكن من خيره ان شاء الله 

اخباري واخبار زراعتي بس لا تضحكن مثل ما غيركن سوا اوكي  :12 (98): 

الله يسلمكن زرعت كزبرة وبقدونس وجرجير وذره وكل زراعتي طلعت ميني زراعه

يعني سمبلات من كل صنف ذكرته هههههه ما يكبرن مع اني من زمان زارعتنه

وبما اني صغيرونه يعني ما فيني طول الكل قام يحط عليّه اونه الحب يطلع على بذره

هزركم صح اللي يقلونه والا  :44 (28): 

وسلامي عليكم  :12 (19): 

بحطلكمن الصور باجر اذا الله احيانا

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير وش ها الصمت عسى المانع خير

ام شيخه وين الافتتاحيه والهمسات وحبيت اقول لك الي استخدمته للتوت فيتامين مركب لون حبيباته احمر

احلام خيه القشطه شتله كل زراعتي شتلات ماعدا الخضار طبعا

ميثانو وبس تضحكين علينا وتمدحين زراعتنا وانت عندك كل ها الزين ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله تبارك الله ياختي الله يجزاك خير قولي لي كيف تهتمين بالجوري انا حالف ما يطلع عندي كرهته

الله يهنيكم 

ريماني يا القاطعه وينك شدي حيلك ونزلي صورك ها الاسبوع منافسه قويه خلك قدها

والسلام ختام

----------


## ميثانووبس

> ميثانو وبس تضحكين علينا وتمدحين زراعتنا وانت عندك كل ها الزين ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله تبارك الله ياختي الله يجزاك خير قولي لي كيف تهتمين بالجوري انا حالف ما يطلع عندي كرهته
> 
> الله يهنيكم 
> 
> 
> والسلام ختام




هلا وغلا
زين حد انتبه لمشاركتى هههه احس انى بروحي في الركن
الجورى يالغاليه انا اخذ شتلاه كبيره هب صغيره اسبوعين وتموت
وهالمره حطيتهن باصص جمب باب الصاله
في الظل يعنى
واسقيهم كل يومين مره
والماي اسكبه على التربه
وابعدى عن الورق حتى ما يحترق يالغلا :12 (79):

----------


## اتعلم

اخباركم يا اجمل مزرعات

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

كل وحده من مزرعكم تقول الزين عندي

وحبيت اقولكم هل تعلمون ان وردة الساعه هي نفسها شجرة الباشن فروت

وان ازهارها بعدد الورق وهي طبعا تتحول لثمار يعني كثيره جدا

وان شجرتها متسلقه نفس الياسمن 

وكذالك شجرة الكيوي ايضا متسلقه 

حبيت اخبر الي مايعرف عنهم وترى بعض المشاتل 

يحسبونها ورد فلا تنبهوهم بعدين يزيدو السعر

ويقولو ان الامارات جربت زراعتها عضوينا ونجح ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

الله يزيدكم 

وهل تعلمون اني بدئت افقد الامل اني اعرف اصور وكذلك فقدت لامل من ابنتي العزيزه خصوصا بعد البلاك بيري

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك،وملائكتك وجميع خلقك،أنك أنت 
الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك 
اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر.  


 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13:  

‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​شرب الماء على المعده الفارغه..
(و جعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي) صدق الله العظيم

من الأمور الشعبية في اليابان اليوم شرب الماء مباشرة بعد الاستيقاظ كل صباح . وقد أثبتت التجارب العلمية للأمراض المعروفة سابقا ، فضلا عن الأمراض العصرية أنه يمكن معالجتها بالماء . وقد نجح المجتمع الطبي الياباني بنسبة 100 ٪ لعلاج الأمراض التالية باستخدام الماء :

الصداع , الام الجسم , القلب ، التهاب المفاصل ، ضربات القلب السريعة ، الصرع ، البدانة الزائدة ، الالتهاب الشعبي والربو والسل والتهاب السحايا وأمراض الكلى والبول ، والقيء , التهاب المعدة ، الاسهال ، ، والسكري ، الإمساك ، جميع أمراض العيون ، الرحم ، والسرطان ، والأذن والأنف والحنجرة .
طريقة العلاج
:: شرب الماء على المعده الفارغه
1- عندما تستيقظ في الصباح قبل تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة عليك أن تشرب 4 أكواب من الماء × 160مل 
2- بعد ان تشرب فرش ونظف اسنانك ولا تأكل أو تشرب أي شي الا بعد 45 دقيقة
3- بعد 45 دقيقة يمكنك أن تاكل أو تشرب أي شيء
5- كبار السن والمرضى الذين لا يستطيعون أن يشربوا 4 أكواب من الماء في البداية يمكنهم أن يشربو القليل ثم يزيدوا الكمية تدريجيا الى أن تصل الى 4 اكواب ماء يوميا

القائمة التالية تعطي عدد أيام العلاج اللازم لعلاج /التحكم / الحد من الأمراض الرئيسية
1- ضغط الدم المرتفع / خلال 30 يوم
2- آلالم المعدة / 10 ايام
3- مرض السكري / 30 يوم
4- الامساك / 10 ايام
5- السرطان / 180 يوم
6- السل / 90 يوم
7- مرضى التهاب المفاصل ينبغي أن يتبع العلاج أعلاه لمدة 3 أيام فقط في الأسبوع الأول ، ويومين اعتبارا من الأسبوع الثاني

طريقة العلاج هذه ليس لها أي آثار جانبية ، ولكن عند بدء العلاج قد تضطر إلى التبول عدة مرات , ومن الأفضل أن نجعل هذا الإجراء عمل روتيني يومي في حياتك .......
اللهم اشفنا واشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين.

----------


## um sheikha

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعاتي العزيزات الحاضر منكن والغائبات

اليوم بنستعرض مزارعات الاسابيع الي فاتت .. وبعد تشجع مني لباقي المزارعات 
ليكونن مزارعات الاسابيع القادمه ان الله احيانا .



مزارعة الاسبوع الاول كانت العزيزه 
همس الازاهير 

 

والاسبوع الثاني حصلت على اللقب كمزارعة الاسبوع العزيزه 
متزن روزه 



والاسبوع الثالث حصلت على اللقب للاسبوع الثالث العزيزه 
هانزادا



والاسبوع الرابع حصلت على اللقب بعد غياب العزيزه 
احلام الماسه 

 



تمنياتي الكن بالتقدم والاستمرار في حدايكن وزراعة خضرواتكن 
وتكونن مميزات دايم الدوم

----------


## um sheikha

مزارعة الاسبوع 

سلرا ( أم عفرا )
 :12: 

 

مبرووووك 
وبأنتظار مزارعة الاسبوع المقبل عزيزاتي

----------


## سلرا

لا لا ام شيخه ما قبول انا عطيتج لقب مزارعه الاسبوع كيف جيه ما يستوى حرام 

ام شيخه ماعليه شفتي حالي الفاصوليا استوت باميا حالتى عصيبه هههههههه ام عبدالله لا خليت منج انتى دوم ترفعين معنوياتى انتى واحلام وام شيخه 

شكرا هانزاده واتعلم وميثانوبس وهمس وكل الخوات احبكم في الله 

الجوافه التايلنديه يايبتنها بذور من تايلند وما شاء الله طلعت وثمرتها حلوووه غير عن الجوافه المحليه

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشحالكم يا صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
انني ارى ازهارا اينعت وعادت تزين تجمعنا 
ريماني الكتكوته وهانزادا الجميله وسارا العزيزه 
اولا ما شاء الله على زراعتج صحيح ان حفار الانفاق مسوي لوحات سرياليه عليها 
لكنها جميله والله يبارك لج فيها بالنسبه لازهار القرع في مطعم باريسي يسوي طبق 
مقبلات خاص منها واتخيللوا متفق مع مشتل متخصص بس يشتري منه الازهار 
وثانيا مبارك عليج لقب مزارعة الاسبوع 
شو انسوي ام شيخه مكتفيه بلقب ام التجمع وما تبى القاب ثانيه مع انها ما شاء الله 
مزارعة طول ايام الاسبوع بلا منازع 

ميثانو العزيزه ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله زراعتج تسر النظر 
والازهار في غاية الجمال والرقه 
شكرا لمشاركتك لنا هذا الجمال 

همس الازاهير واتعلم والعزيزه روزا 
اسعد دائما برؤية مشاركاتكم فشكرا جزيلا 
مسك الختام 
ام التجمع الجميله ام شيخه 
شكرا شكرا شكرا لعطائك الامحدود وتاكدي بان قسمنا من اروع اقسام المنتدى بدون مجامله 
وان ما يمنع البعض من الرد والتفاعل هو كثرة المشاغل فقط

----------


## xouaexo

الخليج - سومية سعد /
أزالت بلدية دبي حتي الآن نحو 156 شجرة من الدماس الضاره بالحدائق المنزلية في دبي، بعد شكوى عدد من الأفراد عن وجود روائح كريهة منبعثة من ثمار هذه الشجرة في المنازل المجاورة، إضافة الى ان جذور هذه الشجرة لها القدرة على اقتحام شبكات المياه والصرف الصحي ، والنمو داخلها مكونة في النهاية شكلاً غريباً ما يمنع انسياب المياه للمواطنين داخل المنازل، وتتواصل الحملة لتشمل تدريجياً قطع جميع اشجار الدماس التي تتسبب في أضرار لأصحابها .
أكد مدير إدارة الحدائق في بلدية دبي المهندس أحمد عبدالكريم، لـ”الخليج”، أن الحملة تهدف إلى إزالة جميع أشجار الدماس وتنظيف مناطق الإمارة منها، وذلك بعد ازدياد شكوى السكان من اضرارها وما تسببه من أذى في شبكات الصرف الصحي والاضرار بالبنية التحتية للمنزل بفضل جذورها التي تتشعب بحثاً عن الماء .
وأشار إلى أن البلدية لا تقوم بقطع الاشجار الا بعد المعاينة والاتفاق مع صاحب المنزل على الإزالة وتوفير اشجار بديلة مثل شجرة كف مريم التي تنتج وروداً بيضاء وجذورها بسيطة مع الاخضرار الدائم خاصة ان بعض البيوت تحتوي على 20 شجرة بأحجام مختلفة ما يؤثر تأثيراً سلبياً في المنزل .
وأوضح أن أشجار “الدماس” تنمو وتتكاثر بسرعة، الأمر الذي يجعل القضاء عليها صعباً، حيث تعتبر ضاره بالبيئة، وهي شجرة دخيلة على المنطقة، ولها مضار كبيرة، أهمها امتصاص المياه وحرمان النباتات التي حولها منها، كما أنها مرتع لعيش الزواحف الضارة كالثعابين وغيرها .
ولفت أحمد عبدالكريم إلى أنه تم استخدام معدات ثقيلة في إزالة الأشجار من جذورها، غير أن هذا الأمر يتطلب وقتاً كبيراً، فإزالة أشجار الدماس تتطلب مراحل عدة تم الانتهاء من المرحلة الاولى .
وأشار إلى أن فريق المتابعة الذي تم تشكيله لتسهيل إنجازها والتسريع بمجريات أعمال هذه الحملة ميدانياً واصل عمله وفق الجدول الزمني المخصص لها، حيث استهل العمل بالاشجار الصغيرة سهلة القطع ومن ثم الاشجار الاكبر بعد موافقة صاحب المنزل بعدها تتم زراعة اشجار بديلة .
وأهاب مدير إدارة الحدائق الجمهور بالتعاون مع البلدية في الحفاظ على المظهر الحضاري للإمارة من أجل إزالة أي شي يضر بالمواطنيين والمقيمين، والاتصال بالبلدية في حالة الشكاوى، وذلك في حال رغبتهم في قطع أشجار الدماس الموجودة لديهم، من أجل توفير آليات وعمال وسيارات لنقل الأشجار، واختيار الاشجار البديلة .


اخواتي ارجوا ات تتفاعلوا مع هذا الخبر وتفكروا جدايا بالامر

----------


## diya

هلا خواتي شحالكن ؟ان شاء الله بخير 
استحي احييكم لاني صار لي فترة ما رديت للتجمع مع انه الاخت الطيبة احلام الماسة دوم تذكرني 
ادش هيي بس استحي ارد 
بس تبون الصراحه يا وقت تعبت واايد وتكاسلت عن زرعي لا وفي عز الحر 
قلت لاهللي ديرو بالكم عليه 
جان من زود ديرة البال انهم تم كل فرد يسقيهم 
انزين الغاردينيا اوك 
والفل اوكي 
بس ذبحو الجاتروفا والقطن
وهاييل الي شليتهم منها جان استحي ارد عليها وشو صحت عليهم جان ما درتو بالكم احسن 
اهئ اهئ بعدني احاول انعشها بس ما اظن في فايدة
وعقبها انشغلت بصيانة بيتي 
ان شاء الله قريب ارفع صور حديقتي الميني 

وصح مبارك قم الحديقة اتانست وايد

----------


## ميثانووبس

مبروك يا ساره وعقبال الفوز بالجنة

----------


## um sheikha

مزارعاتي 
من بداية هالاسبوع ومن اليوم ببتدي اسجل دخول العضوات اليومي 
جاااااااااهزين

----------


## ميثانووبس

ميثانو العزيزه ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله زراعتج تسر النظر 
والازهار في غاية الجمال والرقه 
شكرا لمشاركتك لنا هذا الجمال

كلج ذوق يا ام جاسم

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير 

مبروك يا سلرا الفوز

خواتي ايش رايكم نسكن بها لعماره




سؤال مين يتكفل بالسقايه والقص ؟

----------


## diya

مبارك للاخوات الفايزات

----------


## diya

> الديسي البرتقالي
> 
> 
> 
> البتونيا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اللهم بارك ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
ورودج تسر النظر والقلب بعد اختي 
عسى ربي يرزقني شراتها ان شاء الله

----------


## اتعلم

جاكم الخير جااااكم ثلاث صور ولا ادري بينزلون كاملين او لا بعد  :12 (22): 

 
هذا النعناع زرعته من البذور .

 

وهذا الزعتر الي حار اشتريته من اللولو قلت لكم عنه قبل  :12 (56): 

 

هذا مره رايحه ادور وردة الساعه ولقيته قدامي اخذته ورجعت اجر اذيال الخيبه بخس بدال وردة الساعه . :12 (13):  :12 (78): 

الشتل هذا بشباك غرفتي لانه ليل ما قدرت اصور الي برى والصور صارو ثلاث بدل اربع

----------


## أم شيخوو123

بالتوفيق...

----------


## همس الازاهير

اول الغيث قطره يا تعلم بردة قلوبنا 

يعني مزارعة الاسبوع الجاي من نصيبك ان شاء الله

----------


## اتعلم

شكرا همس انك عبرتيني

وصبري علي هذا بنتي ام العريف الي منزلته لكن قلتلكم ابتعلم وانزل حتى صورتي

الله يسعدك ياهمس يفز قلبي لك احس كني بالسعوديه

----------


## مالها وجود

صباح الخير أم شيخة و جميع المزارعات ... من فترة طرحت سؤال و قطعتكم و السبب اللاب أخترب و تعايزت 
أصلحه و البارحة ياي من التصليح و لهوني العيال بالمذاكرة بحاول اليوم انزل صور من الزراعة اللي عندي 
مبروووووووك سارة ....الله يرزقنا جنة الدنيا و الأخرة

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

فن التعامل مع الأخرين لخصها " المولى "
في ثلاث جُمل 
" خُذ العفو .. وأمر بالمَعروف .. وأعٌرض عن الجاهلين "

صباحكن طاعه مزارعاتي العزيزات


الحضور والغياب ليوم امس

 

** بعد شهر من تسجيل الحضور والغياب سوف يتم اقصاء الي ما تدخل نهائياً لأفساح المجال لعضوات جدد 
ولي عندها ضروف وهي مستمره معانا 
تراسلني على الخاص وانا بحط سبب غيابها مثال ( امتحانات - مريضه - دوره -عندها ضروف - او اي عذر هي حابه احطه)

** بالنسبه ليوم الجمعه والسبت تعتبر اجازه رسميه في التجمع مسموح الغياب ولي بتدخل يزاها الله الف خير هي كريم واحنا نستاهل 

** بالنسبه للعضوات الجدد الي حابه اضافتها تكتبلي في التجمع وسوف يتم اضافتها لجدول الحضور والغياب .

** العضوه الي ما بتغيب لمدة شهر سوف يتم تكريمها بوسام الالتزام + هديه عينيه 
وبعد اذا استمرت سوف يتم تكريمها بأشياء ثانيه سوف يتم الافصاح عنها لاحقاً


شكراً لتعاونكن عزيزاتي .

----------


## سلرا

الله يبارك لكم خوياتى المزارعات ويطرح فيكم البركه وفي ام التجمع ابله ام شيخه

----------


## um sheikha

> جاكم الخير جااااكم ثلاث صور ولا ادري بينزلون كاملين او لا بعد 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه 
> ذبحتيني من الضحك يااتعلم .. حي الله بالحامل والمحمول 
> نور التجمع 
> كلووووووووولووووووووووش واخيراً 
> هاتي ما في جعبتكي 
> 
>  
> هذا النعناع زرعته من البذور .
> ...





> الله يبارك لكم خوياتى المزارعات ويطرح فيكم البركه وفي ام التجمع ابله ام شيخه
> صبحج الله بالنور والسرور 
> حياج الله نور التجمع وان شاء الله حضورج يستمر عزيزتي ام عفرا

----------


## سلرا

ابله شيخه خفت منج السالفه فيها حضور وغياب وعقاب

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير للجميع 
علومي اليوم برد برد برد عظامي تكسرت 
عندي شغل المفروض اني انجزه قبل اسبوع ولكن من الصداع مب قادره اسوي اي شي 
تفاجات امس انه بو الشباب اخذ اجازه من دون ما يشاورني اونه عشان يوصلني المستشفى 
ما يدري اني انا عفت المستشفيات 
ام شيخه لا تحاتين انا اطل عليكم من بعيد > البيبي < بس ما عرف ارد توني احبي فالتكنولوجيا 
اليوم عندنا غيوم والجو حلو 
باجر ان شاء الله بسمد الزراعة وبزرع البصل 
هذي علومي علومكن انتن ؟؟

----------


## EBEL

صباح الخير 
أم شيخه أنا اكره دفتر الحضور و الغياب 
بس يالله تراني مب غايبه أمس 
بس الامتحانات لهتني . بس فتحت التجمع واطمنت عليكم 
مبروك لسلرا مزارعة الأسبوع . وماشاء الله على زراعتج يا أم عفراء اتهنين فيها 
اتعلم : بدايه ناجحه عزيزتي والى الامام ... واتذكري اختي أن التعلم الذاتي هوه احسن أنواع التعلم .
اما عن علومي ... وحده من الجوريات ما عيبها البيت شكلها تبا ترد هولندى .ذوت 
أذكر مره كانت عندي صديقه نيوزلنديه كانت تقولي : تحدثي دائما مع نباتات حديقتك ... وبتلاحظين انها بتنمو وبتكبر 
يعني يوم اتمشن الصبح بين زراعتكن : قولن صبحج الله بالخير يا ياسمنتنا . شصبحتي اليوم . وبعدين لفي عالموز وقولي علومج اليوم ما ثمرتي ... الخ ههههههههههه
صراحه استغربت من اللي قالته .... 

فالعيد كنت ماخذه فاكهة شريفه ( قشطه عقولتكن ) وجففت بذورها وبعدين زرعتهن ... بس لين احين ما نبتت ما أدري ليش ؟

----------


## um sheikha

> ابله شيخه خفت منج السالفه فيها حضور وغياب وعقاب
> افا عليج يام عفرا .. انتي ام الالتزام غير اني ما اريد اهضم حق المزارعات النشيطات الي دوم يوقعن حضور وتشجيع الهن





> صباح الخير للجميع 
> علومي اليوم برد برد برد عظامي تكسرت 
> عندي شغل المفروض اني انجزه قبل اسبوع ولكن من الصداع مب قادره اسوي اي شي 
> تفاجات امس انه بو الشباب اخذ اجازه من دون ما يشاورني اونه عشان يوصلني المستشفى 
> ما يدري اني انا عفت المستشفيات 
> ام شيخه لا تحاتين انا اطل عليكم من بعيد > البيبي < بس ما عرف ارد توني احبي فالتكنولوجيا 
> اليوم عندنا غيوم والجو حلو 
> باجر ان شاء الله بسمد الزراعة وبزرع البصل 
> هذي علومي علومكن انتن ؟؟
> ...





> صباح الخير 
> صباح النور والسرور عزيزتي 
> بقولج شي من تدخلين التجمع اتذكر يوم الي ابونا يابلي هدية وكانت ساعة ايبل 
> تفاصيل هاليوم سبحان الله ما انمسحت من ذاكرتي مع انه مره على هاليوم 15 سنه 
> أم شيخه أنا اكره دفتر الحضور و الغياب 
> بتحبينه ويانا اذا فيه هديه 
> بس يالله تراني مب غايبه أمس 
> ما عليه البارحه فات واحنا ولاد النهرده.. وبعدل غيابج فالج طيب 
> بس الامتحانات لهتني . بس فتحت التجمع واطمنت عليكم 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> احم احم
> رمستى في رد واحد
> حي الله المزارعه الملتزمه 
> وبضاعتى كلها ورد وزهور ههههه
> نبتدي باحلى ورده في الدنيا
> قولوا ما شاء الله
> 
> حي الله بالحامل وردتنا ام عبادي والمحمول وردها الجميل 
> 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> الديسي البرتقالي
> 
> البتونيا
> 
> 
> 
> مع ورد اخر
> 
> والسايكوس\
> ...

----------


## مالها وجود

أم شيخة كمبيوتري عيا ما طاع يفتح لي صفحتين للنت عشان أنقل الصور من مركز التحميل للمنتدى صعب 
لازم أطلع عقب ما أنسخ الرابط و بعدين أفتح المنتدى ولا يسوي تحديد لكل الصور عشان يكون التحميل متعدد بحاول فيه و الصور واايده (( هذي النبته آخر شتلة شريتها و معني دارسه زراعة تجميليه بس ما مرت عليه ))

----------


## um sheikha

> أم شيخة كمبيوتري عيا ما طاع يفتح لي صفحتين للنت عشان أنقل الصور من مركز التحميل للمنتدى صعب 
> لازم أطلع عقب ما أنسخ الرابط و بعدين أفتح المنتدى ولا يسوي تحديد لكل الصور عشان يكون التحميل متعدد بحاول فيه و الصور واايده (( هذي النبته آخر شتلة شريتها و معني دارسه زراعة تجميليه بس ما مرت عليه ))
> ام شهد فديتج ماعليه ما عليج اعيله احنا بأنتظارج 
> هاذي لشيره رهيبه تعجبني وريداتها البنفسجيه .. والحمدلله من زرعتها عندي بخير بصورها لج اليوم ان شاء الله 
> وشو سالفة الزراعه التجميليه افاااااااااااااا احنا اخر من يعلم .

----------


## um sheikha

شوفن جديدي 
هاليحل طالبتنهن من امازون ديكور للحوش قصدي للحديقه (اتمدنوا يالبدو)
لدرج يام شيخه لقطة محترفين ههههههه

 

والستاند للزهور عجبني في لايف ستايل 

 

وقالولي يشتغل على الطاقه الشمسيه ما صدقتهم بس طلعوا صادقين..
لعنوج يالتكنولوجيا ما خلو شي ههههه . 

 

وبس  :12 (55): 

الي تدخل تسجل حضور طويلات العمر .. السالفه فيها هدايا وشتل .

----------


## اتعلم

ماشاء الله عليكم حلوين وزراعتكم تجنن استحي اذا شفتها

مالها وجود شوقتينا لباقي حديقتك

وانتي يام شيخه ماشاء الله عليك الورود عندك فيها حيويه احسن من الشجر المثمر

وفعلا التحميل صعب مره شفت بنتي وهي تحمل الصور صعب مره ووحده منهم ماقدرت تحملها

ومعليش سؤال لام شيخه واي وحده تعرف الايام هاذي ينزرع شي ولا خلاص خلص الموسم خصوصا في جو عمان

----------


## um sheikha

> ماشاء الله عليكم حلوين وزراعتكم تجنن استحي اذا شفتها
> 
> مالها وجود شوقتينا لباقي حديقتك
> 
> وانتي يام شيخه ماشاء الله عليك الورود عندك فيها حيويه احسن من الشجر المثمر
> 
> وفعلا التحميل صعب مره شفت بنتي وهي تحمل الصور صعب مره ووحده منهم ماقدرت تحملها
> 
> ومعليش سؤال لام شيخه واي وحده تعرف الايام هاذي ينزرع شي ولا خلاص خلص الموسم خصوصا في جو عمان
> ...

----------


## متزن روزه

بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ببببببببببببببببب ام عبدالله وصلت يايه من العين دار الزين اتسلم ع المزارعات النشيطات اشحالكن ,,,,,,
ام شيخه قصدي ابله ام شيخه ماشاءالله عليج وع حركاتج الحلوه في الزراعه حبيبتي انا قله حضوري عندي عيالي يمتحنون ثانويه عامه عشان جذيه مشاركاتي قليله مع انه مجهزه صور وايد وبحاول انشاءالله انزلهن تروعنا من الحضور والغياب (هههههههههههههه) 

ام عبادي ياسلام عليج وع وردج الغاوي وقلبي عورني ع اللون الاصفر ( لوني المفضل ) اكثر من مره اشتريها واتموت عندي الله يباركلج في زراعتج 

ام عفراء الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك مزارعة الاسبوع تستاهلين حبيبتي 
 اتعلم  ياسلام عليج اسم ع مسمى اتعلم واتعلمتي والله يباركلج الغاليه في زراعتج

ام جاسم  الله يسلمج الغاليه ومشكوره ع الموضوع وصدقهم ريحته وايد خايسه كان موجود في بيت عمي لكنه جلعه كله بسبب ريحته

مرحبا ريماني والحمدلله ع سلامة الرجوع للتجمع وكيف ننساج افااااااااء عليج
الغاليه همس يقولون وايد برد عندكم في السعوديه الله يعينكم
بقية التجمع تقبلوا مني احلى سلام

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير

ام شيخه حلو ماشاء الله الديكوريشن عجبني بعد عندهم اقفاص الطيور الخشب الملونه لكن خايفه يوسخون المكان

روز اخبارك واخبار الياسمينه تبعيتك اي 

وجود مكانك خالي 

اتعلم واصلي واحنا ورائك

وسلاااامي للحاظر والغائب

----------


## um sheikha

> بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب ببببببببببببببببب ام عبدالله وصلت يايه من العين دار الزين اتسلم ع المزارعات النشيطات اشحالكن ,,,,,,
> ام شيخه قصدي ابله ام شيخه ماشاءالله عليج وع حركاتج الحلوه في الزراعه حبيبتي انا قله حضوري عندي عيالي يمتحنون ثانويه عامه عشان جذيه مشاركاتي قليله مع انه مجهزه صور وايد وبحاول انشاءالله انزلهن تروعنا من الحضور والغياب (هههههههههههههه) 
> مرحبا بام عبدالله حياج الله .. ادري مش عوايدج تغيبين 
> معذوووووره وان قدرتي ادخلي طمنينا عليج .. مب متخيله عندج حد في الثانويه يام عبدالله تبارك الرحمن ربي يطرحلج فيهم لبركه 
> وبأنتظار الصور عزيزتي متى تفيقتي .





> مساء الخير
> هلا مساالنور والسرور عزيزتي 
> ام شيخه حلو ماشاء الله الديكوريشن عجبني بعد عندهم اقفاص الطيور الخشب الملونه لكن خايفه يوسخون المكان
> اقفاص زين والله حطيلي الرابط لاهنتي مال لقفاصه بشوفهن
> اذا عجبني بس بحط فيهن شتل ورد ديكور حق المنطقه المهجوره قصدي الي ما صارت مهجوره

----------


## xouaexo

داخله اطمن عليكم وابند الليتات 
شفت تطورات وايد ما شاء الله وقريت على السريع 
السموحه ولدي العزيز زايد الحمى واللوز هالكتنه واستوى مثل الخرقه الباليه 
اصعب شي يوم يوصلون لدرجة ترجيع عصارة المعده من شدة الحمى والجوع 
الله يشفي ويعافي الجميع 
دخلت الاربعين اللي ايتكون اشد ايام السنه بروده 
اتحملوا على عماركم وعلى يهالكم والبسوا سلبرز ولا تمشون داخل البيت حفايه 
السموحه من الجميع وتصبحون على خير

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اجعل صباحنا هذا صباحا مباركا
من الخير قريبا من الشر بعيدا لا خاسئا ولا خاسرا ولا محروما ,,اللهم اجعل أول يومنا هذا صلاحا وأوسطه فلاحا وأخره نجاحا و رباحا 

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

(1)
‏رزان : ماما أريد حلوى .
الأم : اذهبي لوالدكِ و اطلبيه ذلك .
رزان : لن يوافق .
الأم : ادعي الله أن يوافق و يشتريها لكِ .
رزان ( ببراءة الأطفال ترفع كفّها ) : يا رب اجعل بابا يوافق و يشتري لي الحلوى . 
( الأب يدخل الغرفة بهدوء فيسمعها تدعوا ، يبتسم و يذهب كأن لم يراها ) !
( و بعد صلاة العصر ) يدخل الأب المنزل و بصوت عالي : رزان
رزان ( آتية من بعيد تجري ) : نعم بابا !
( يخرج الأب كيس الحلوى من خلف ظهره بإبتسامة ) ..
رزان ( بفرح الأطفال تقفز ) : شكراً يا رب ، فإني قد دعوته أن تأتيني بالحلوى فأتيتني بها .. أحب الله !

(2)
( بعد زيارة الأقارب ) ..
أحمد : بابا .. خالد لديه سيارة كبيرة ، و تستطيع تحويلها أيضاً إلى قارب على الماء .
الأب : أهاا .. ماشاء الله .
أحمد : إنّ أباه اشتراها له .
الأب : لا حرمه الله منه .
أحمد : أبوه طيِّب جداً .
الأب ( بضحكة ) : ادعوا الله أن أكون طيباً كأبيه .
أحمد : يا رب .. اجعل بابا يصبح طيّباً و يشتريها لي ( و ظلّ يرددها حتى و صلا المنزل ) .
و حين ( وقفت السيارة عند باب المنزل ) ..
أحمد : بابا .. قد دعوت الله و لم تشتري لي !!
الأب : ليسَ شرطاً أن يستجيب الله لكَ سريعاً ، قد يؤخرها ليرزقك أفضل منها .
ـ ( بعد مرور شهر و حين استلم أحمد شهادة التفوق ) فاجأه والده بسيارة أفضل من التي كان يتمناها ..
أحمد ( بفرحٍ غامِر ) : شكراً بابا .
الأب : بل اشكر الله فهوَ من رزقكَ إيّاها ، أتذكر ماذا قلت لك حين طلبت السيارة و دعوت الله ؟
أحمد : إنَّ الله قد يؤخرها ليعطيك أفضل منها !
فقفز فرِحاً : أنا أحب الله .

تعقيب :

الأطفال بذرة ليِّنة ، ما نزرعه فيهم هوَ ما سنراه في أفكارهم و تصرُّفاتهم ..
فالوالدان في كلا المشهدان كانا يطلبان من أطفالهم أن يعودوا إلى الله في طلب أمورهم !
بإتّباعنا هذا الأسلوب في التربية نكون قد علّقنا قلوب صغارنا بالله وحده !

فالتربية بأسلوب ( إسأل الله ، ادعوا الله ، اطلب من الله ) هي تعليماً للأطفال بشكل غير مباشر أنَّ كل أمر بيد الله ، و كل عسير لا يُيسره إلا الله ، و هوَ وحده المعطي المانع ، و ليس بيد من يراهم عظماء ( الأب و الأم ) شيئاً ، إنما الأمر كله لله !

بهذا نكون قد علّقنا قلوبهم بهِ سبحانه ، فتسهل علينا عملية تربيتهم و المحافظة على عقيدتهم

صباحكن طاعه مزارعاتي العزيزات


الحضور والغياب ليوم امس

----------


## سلرا

صبحكم الله بالنور والسرور شحالكم كلن بحاله 

ام شيخه تبارك الرحمن وايد حلو الحوش بس وين ها امزون ديكور هل من النت والا محل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## um sheikha

> داخله اطمن عليكم وابند الليتات 
> شفت تطورات وايد ما شاء الله وقريت على السريع 
> السموحه ولدي العزيز زايد الحمى واللوز هالكتنه واستوى مثل الخرقه الباليه 
> اصعب شي يوم يوصلون لدرجة ترجيع عصارة المعده من شدة الحمى والجوع 
> الله يشفي ويعافي الجميع 
> دخلت الاربعين اللي ايتكون اشد ايام السنه بروده 
> اتحملوا على عماركم وعلى يهالكم والبسوا سلبرز ولا تمشون داخل البيت حفايه 
> السموحه من الجميع وتصبحون على خير
> ما يشوف شر زايد ياربي ربي يشفيه ويعافيه 
> ...





> صبحكم الله بالنور والسرور شحالكم كلن بحاله 
> هلا ام عفرا صبحج الله بالنور والسرور عزيزتي 
> ام شيخه تبارك الرحمن وايد حلو الحوش بس وين ها امزون ديكور هل من النت والا محل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لا فديتج موقع امازون ادخلي هالرابط 
> http://www.amazon.com/Furniture-Crea..._sim_sbs_ol_19

----------


## سلرا

ام شيخه كيف بالنسبه لششحن ماتحينه غالي يطلع اغلى من سعر الايتم نفسه

----------


## um sheikha

> ام شيخه كيف بالنسبه لششحن ماتحينه غالي يطلع اغلى من سعر الايتم نفسه
> حسبي الله على ارمكس خذ مني 200 وزن البوكسين
> وسعر اليحل ما يرزا

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير عزيزاتي 
صح لسانج ام شيخه لازم نعود عيالنا على التقرب من الله 
انا مره كنت عند اهلي وكان الجو مطر زوجة اخوي تخبرني انها لقت ولدي الصغير 
رافع يدينه ويدعي بصوت عالي يارب نزل المطر يارب نزل المطر

----------


## مالها وجود

صباح الخير مزارعات الله يسهل على عيالنا و عيالكم الامتحانات 
اليوم بنزل صورة الأناناس الفلبيني خليته في الماي لين سوا جذور و طول غير عن باقي الأنواع 




طبعا أنا مجربه نوع ثاني و من سنتين ما ظهر شي و كل ما أشتري أناناس أحاول أسويله تجذير و أكاثر منه

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم 

وش اخباركم 

هاذي الدخله عشان الغياب

بس ان شاء الله راجعه مره ثانيه

الخوف ومايسوي ذكرتيني ام شيخه ايام المدرسه

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير 

ام جاسم سلامات على زايد انا عندي الصغار ما يخلون الشراب كأنه فيه شوك اخذت نوع فيه رسوم واشكال صاروا يلبسونها في يديهم ويخوفون بعضهم 

ام شيخه عزيزتي طلبك وما صرنا نطلب ياختي سعر الشحن خيالي في السعوديه يقولون انه اغلى سعر في دول الخليج

http://www.amazon.com/Furniture-Crea...ef=pd_sim_ol_6

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

السلام عليكم
شخباركم ان شاء الله بخير وعافية 
شو البرد وياكم

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ع حلوات التجمع ,,

ام جاسم سلامات مايشوف شر زايد الله يسلمه 
ام شيخه بعد عندي في الكليه تصدقين الله يوفق الجميع
كل الوجود انا مانجح عندي الاناناس لكن عندي نيه احاول مره ثانيه والله يباركلج في زراعتج
 همس حبيبتي الامور كلها طيبه مع الياسمينه 
نورتي يااروى والحمدلله ع السلامه
ام منصور اعلومج 
واحلي تحيه للناس الحلوه

----------


## xouaexo

حياكم الله صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 
شكرا لكل من سال عن زايد الحبيب 
وهو الحمدلله بخير لكن صحته تتحسن ببطئ شديد والادويه لا تاثر كثيرا 
توني الاحظ دفتر الغياب فكره حلوه و\كرتنا باسماء كدنا ننساها كميرا ميرا والفراشه وورده بيضا 
ام شيخه ابا جازه في الاسبوع الاول من اجازة المدارس بسير راك عند امي واخواني 
بعدين بسير مصيفنا في شيشل روس اليبال 
واليوم شردت من مهنة التمريض وهندسة الديكور وسوبر فايزر العمال وسرت صورت لكم كم صوره 
من الحديقه 
باجر باذن الله بنزلهم 
هلا اروى اشحالج يا الغاليه علومج

----------


## EBEL

مرحباً خواتي وام شيخه. ههههه. حتى انا احب هالساعه. مهما خذت سوع من شركات ثانيه. تبقى الايبل فنظري غير. وصراحه اليحل لي خذتيهن من أمزون روووووعه. عيل أنا دوم. اطلب منه. بس ما فكرت ادخل هالقسم. وابحث فيه. عن اشياء تخص الزراعة . *

----------


## الهدى1

ماشااااااااء الله على مزااارعاتنااا الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية ويطرح البركة فحدايقكم ماشاااء الله وااايد فدتوووني مع انه نحن بعدنا بتصليح الأرض للزراعة ما أبغي ابدا فيها قبل لاتكون شبعاانة من الماي على مشووورة اختي ام شيخة بارك الله فيها 

انا حااابة انظم لكم واتمنى تساعدوووني بترتيييب الحديقة حديقة البيت اليديد ان شاااء الله ^___^

طبعا فالبداية لازم نعالج الأرض فنحن دفنا تراب وبعدها سماد وبعدها تراب وبعدها سماد واخر شي رمل احمر يعني سوينا كذا طبقة من السماد والطين والرمل الأحمر اخر شي 

الحين حديقتي مربعة وماخذة تقريبا نص ارض البيت فحابة اعرف شو الإجاراءات اللي اسويه الحين مع العلم انه ابغي عشب اخضر وابغي زراعة شير كمنظر للزينة مثل الشريش وشيرة تشبها كله تكون بشوارع الكورنيش زهر هالشير لونة احمر وااايد حبيتة بس ماعرفت اسمة وحابة اخلي بعد قسم لزراعة الخضروات وقسم لألعاب اليهااال 

بس صراااحة موووول مب عارفة اقسم ومن وين ابدي غير انه يبنا عمال علشان تمديد بيبات الزراعة بالأرض كامل وتركيب إضاءات للحدايق بزوايا الأرض الأربعة وبالوسط يعني 5 طلع علينا تمديد الوايرات وتركيب مكينة تسقي الأرض مرتين باليوم وشغل العمال ب4000 

فيريت لو تنصحوني كيف لقسم وشو من الأشعار اللي ازرعها وتعطي منظر حلو للحديقة ^___^

----------


## um sheikha

اللّهُـمَّ إِنِّـي أَصْبَـحْتُ أَُشْـهِدُك ، وَأُشْـهِدُ حَمَلَـةَ عَـرْشِـك ، وَمَلائِكَتِك ، 
وَجَمـيعَ خَلْـقِك ، أَنَّـكَ أَنْـتَ اللهُ لا إلهَ إلاّ أَنْـتَ وَحْـدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَـك ، وَأَنَّ ُ مُحَمّـداً عَبْـدُكَ وَرَسـولُـك. 

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13:  

​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​لماذا مشى النبي على أطراف أنامله عند
دفن خادمه ثعلبه ؟

تستحق القراءة 

تعرف على الإجابة في قصة ثعلبة ..~ 

كان ثعلبة رضي الله عنه_ يخدم النبي في
جميع شؤونه ، وذات يوم بعثه رسول الله
في حاجة لہٌ فمر بباب رجل من الأنصار
فرأى امرأة تغتسل وأطال النظر إليها
فأخذته الرهبة وخاف أن ينزل الوحي على
رسول الله بما صنع فلم يعد الى النبي ،
ودخل جبالا بين مكة والمدينة ، ومكث فيها
قرابة أربعين يوماً ،
فنزل جبريل على النبي
وقال : يا محمد ، إن ربك يقرئك السلام
ويقول لك أن رجلاً من أمتك بين حفرة في
الجبال متعوذ بي . 
فقال النبي لعمر بن الخطاب 
وسلمان الفارسي : انطلقا فأتياني
بثعلبة ، ولما رجعا به قالا هو ذا يا
رسول الله ؟
فقال له : ما غيبك عني يا ثعلبة ؟ 
قال : ذنبي يا رسول الله .
قال : أفلا أدلك على آية تمحوا الذنوب
والخطايا ؟
قال : بلى يا رسول الله .

قال : قل (ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة 
وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار) .

قال : ذنبي أعظم </3.
قال رسول الله : بل كلام الله أعظم 
ثم أمره بالانصراف إلى منزله
فمر من ثعلبة ثمانية أيام .!! 
فقال رسول الله : فقوموا بنا اليه ، 
ودخل عليه الرسول فوضع رأس ثعلبة في
حجره لكن سرعان ما أزال ثعلبة رأسه من
على حجر النبي ،
فقال له : لمَ أزلت رأسك عن حجري ؟ 
فقال : لأنه ملآن بالذنوب .
قال رسول الله ما تشتكي ؟
قال : مثل دبيب النمل بين عظمي ولحمي
وجلدي .
قال الرسول الكريم : ما تشتهي؟ 
قال : مغفرة ربي ،
فنزل جبريل فقال : 
يا محمد إن ربك يقرؤك السلام
ويقول لك لو أن عبدي هذا لقيني بقراب
الأرض خطايا لقيته بقرابها مغفرة 
فأعلمه النبي بذلك ، فصاح صيحة بعدها
مات على أثرها . 
فأمر النبي بغسله وكفنه فلما صلى عليه
الرسول جعل يمشي على أطراف أنامله ،
فلما انتهى الدفن قيل لرسول الله :
يا رسول الله رأيناك تمشي على أطراف
أناملك ؟
قال الرسول : والذي بعثني بالحق نبياً ما
قدرت أن أضع قدمي على الأرض من كثرة
ما نزل من الملائكة لتشييع ثعلبه . 

ربنا آتنا في الدنـيا حسنة ، وفي الآخرة حسنة ، وقنا عذاب النار.. 

صباحكن طاعه مزارعاتي العزيزات

الحضور والغياب ليوم امس

 

خواتي المزارعات 
بتبتدي الاجازه من تاريخ 18-12-2011 بتستمر ثلاثة اسابيع 
ومن يوم الخميس مرخوصات الي بتدخل بتنور التجمع وبطمنا عليها ولي ما بتدخل نتمنالها اجازه سعيده ان شاء الله
وانا ان شاء الله ان الله احياني بتواجد خلال الاجازه لوضع الهمسات الصباحيه الكن

----------


## الهدى1

_صباااح الخيييير ام شيييخة شحاالج حبوبة وشحال شيخة بالإمتحانات وتركية بنوتتنا ^___^ 
صراحة الهمسات الصباحية ماتتفوت حبييييت طرحج للهمسات وتسلمييييييييين ^__^_

----------


## الهدى1

*حبيت اعرف رايكم بشجرة البوانسيانا واااااااااايد حبيت هذي الشيرة احسة جدا جميييلة تحلي المنظر وتظلل بعد مزروووعة وااايد بالكورنييييش وهل تنصحوووني اكثر منها ^___^*

----------


## um sheikha

> _صباااح الخيييير ام شيييخة شحاالج حبوبة وشحال شيخة بالإمتحانات وتركية بنوتتنا ^___^ 
> صراحة الهمسات الصباحية ماتتفوت حبييييت طرحج للهمسات وتسلمييييييييين ^__^_
> هلا الغاليه صباح النور والسرور ربي بعافيج بخير ونعمه 
> انتي الهدى والا اختها .. اكيد اختها لان الهدى ما تكتب جذيه حبيبتي تكتب بطريقه مميزه 
> فديتج تسلمين الهمسات طعم لعضوات التجمع هههههههههه
> سامحيني برجعلج من اخلص من الحضور والغياب 
> نورتي التجمع عزيزتي وحياج الله .

----------


## um sheikha

هانزدا 
هلا فديتج صباح النور والسرور
الله يعينا على التربيه الصالحه,, وفديت الشاطرين الله يطرح فيهم لبركه ياربي

مالها وجود 
الله يسهل عليهم ياربي ما شاء الله كم عندج يام شهد مادري خبرتيني من قبل ولا لا 
سامحيني ترا الزهايمر مدمر لفيوزات 
ما شاء الله على زراعتج عاد نبا الزود انتي كريم واحنا نستاهل 

اتعلم 
فديتج انتي ياراعية الانظباط هيه جذيه اباج افرح بتواجدج وبتواجد المزارعات 
ايام ومضت يااتعلم يازينها من ايام ايام الدراسه 

همس الازاهير 
مشكوره فديتج على الرابط 

اروى 
ما تدرين كم اسعدني دخولج ياذات اللون الفوشي 
يله شدي حيلج اريد صور صور صور 

متزن روزه 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن ربي يطرحلج فيهم لبركه يام عبدالله
مادري يتخيلي انج بعدج صغيروووونه قوم 24 ولا انا غلطانه .

ام جاسم 
هلا فدتيج ان شاء الله زايد اليوم اشوى الله يحفظ اعيالنا ياربي من هالامراض اسميها تعجهم عج 
توكلي ,, واجازه سعيده ان شاء الله 

ايبل 
انا دومي اشتري منه بس سبحان الله قلت بشوف احواض الزراعه ولقيت اشياء وايده 
قلت بجرب الشحن والله يعثرهم الشحن طلع وايد .. غير انه اليحل صغار وخفاف بس شوتقولين .

----------


## مالها وجود

صباح الخير مزارعات شو اخباركم 

هذي البلوميرا يا أم شيخة و أخيرااا محلاة ريحتها العام زرعتها و السنة أزهرت  :Smile: 
الهدى يعتمد على كيف شكل الحديقة ووين تبعد عن البيت و الملاحق أو الميالس و هل بتكون قريبة من حوض سباحة أو جدار أو خطوط التصريف الصحي 
كبداية انصحج ابعدي عن الشريش و الداماس ..... ما تصلح للبيوت أبدالعدة أسباب منها جذورها العميقة و ضخامتها 
و هيه تستخدم كمصدات للرياح في المزارع أفضل 
البونسيانا جميلة جداا ... و البلوميرا أو الفتنه (نبات سام للأطفال ) و الياسمين الهندي الابيض والهبسكس و الياس و الريحان و الجهنميه أنواع متسلق و شجيري و الكنا أنديكا ينفعن كمنظر جمالي ومن النباتات المعمره يعني لو تحطينهن في الأرض مباشره 
بغض النظر عن الزراعة الشكليه ممكن تستفيدين منها إذا عندج مكان مشمس جدا و تشوفين انه يتعرض للشمس 
بشكل مباشر ازرعي النباتات اللي تتحمل الحرارة مثل النباتات المحليه مثل السدر سريع النمو و يتحمل الحراره و الشمس و ممكن بعد فتره تلقين عسلة فيه  :Smile:  
و النخل بس بعيد عن لعب الاطفال عشان مايتأذون 
و الجوافة و التين و السنطر و الموز و الرمان و الكركديه والليمون بأنواعه و اللوز ..أنا عندي وجهة نظر في الزراعة اذا عندي قدرة أزرع فعلى الأقل ازرع نبات ممكن استفيد منه 
و ممكن بعد تسوين احواض صغيرة او جرات و تحطين فيها نباتات موسميه عند المداخل و الممرات 
و لا تنسين تسوين مكان لمزروعات البيت من خضراوات و اذا في مجال بعد حطي دياي بيستانسون العيال عليهن

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير على الغاليات 
ام شيخه مادام المساله فيها حضور وغياب بنقرقر شوي 
فرمضان زرعت روله برع الحوش نباها للظل بس اجوف انه نموها بطئ اما المستحيه اللي تشبه البونسيانا ما شاء الله كبرت شو اسوي للروله عشان تكبر بسرعه مستعيله عشان بو الشباب يظلل سيارته 
وعندي فخاريه بس ما عرف شو ازرع فيها لانها ما فيها فتحات تصريف للمياه 

مالها وجود فكرة الاناناس عيبتني وبنفذها 
ام جاسم ما يشوف شر الغالي زايد

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامبدعات الزراعه اليوم بعرض عليكن تطورات المشتل لكن مااعرف شوه سالفة تنزيل الصور اليوم هذي المره الثالثه انزل الصور ويختفن لكن اخر شي تمن كمن صوره والسموحه منكن 












وباقي صور بحاول انزلهن المره اليايه

----------


## اتعلم

تسجيل حضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

ام شيخه الله يجزاك خير على صباحيات الجميله عن افضل الخلق

الله يلطف بنا نخطي وننسى ماكائن مر علينا شي بس شوفي الصحابه وشلون يتوبون عشان كذا الله ينزل عليهم

رحماته فايضه اللهم اغفر لنا وللاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان 

ماشاء الله عليك اختي متزن زراعه حلوه بس الصوره الاخيره ماعرفتها

اما الخيار يهبل بالعافيه عليك

----------


## ريـــــــماني

مساكن الله بالخير

معلمتي القديره ام شواخي توبه ما بغيب مره ثانيه خافت من الجدول ههههه

مبدعه مبدعه مبدعه كثرا اقول ما بتوفيج حق ابداعج 

وعرفت ان وايدين من ربيعاتي متابعات التجمع بس ما يشاركن ولا حتى مسجلات بسيدات

الا يدشن التجمع ويروحن يبالهن ضريبه على هالخله والا شورايكم ؟؟؟؟


مالها وجود نحن زارعين ليمونه بس بزاويه بعيده وبالطرف وما شاء الله العسله كل سنه تزورها

اذا حصلت فرصه بصورها وبحط الصورة 

روزه ما شاء الله يعله خضار دايم ان شاء الله 

تراني حضرت لا تسجلوني غياب كككك

----------


## ريـــــــماني

بحطلكم كمن صورة اليوم 

تحيدون التنقيط اللي سويته وطيت صوره بالتجمع اللي طاف زرعت فيه بقدونس وكزبره وطماط

الطماط كبر عادي بس الكزبره والبقدونس بتشوفونهن ورا بعدهن صغار 



الباذنجان تام من الموسم اللي طاف وثامر ما شاء الله 



شفت شي حلو وانا اتمشى بالزراعه دومه يظهر عندنا 



وآخر صوره مني لكم شو رايكم ابها  :12 (80): 

 

وخلصت 

اتمسيتوا بخير

----------


## xouaexo

> بحطلكم كمن صورة اليوم 
> 
> تحيدون التنقيط اللي سويته وطيت صوره بالتجمع اللي طاف زرعت فيه بقدونس وكزبره وطماط
> 
> الطماط كبر عادي بس الكزبره والبقدونس بتشوفونهن ورا بعدهن صغار 
> 
> 
> 
> الباذنجان تام من الموسم اللي طاف وثامر ما شاء الله 
> ...

----------


## xouaexo

> مرحبا يامبدعات الزراعه اليوم بعرض عليكن تطورات المشتل لكن مااعرف شوه سالفة تنزيل الصور اليوم هذي المره الثالثه انزل الصور ويختفن لكن اخر شي تمن كمن صوره والسموحه منكن 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ما شاء الله تبارك الله حلوه الزراعه واعتقد الحين النمو بيكون بطئ بسبب البرد 
وبعد شهر بيردون يستقوون 

شكرا للسؤال عن زايد 
اليوم الحمدلله احسن من امس

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله على كل حال والشكر لله نعمه علينا لاتعد ولا تحصى 
مثل ما خبرتكم امس سرت استمتع بجمال حديقتي واسولف ويا ازهاري واشجاري كعادتي كل يوم 
الشي الجديد انني شليت الموبايل وقلت اصور لكم كم صوره من اللي البكم يحبهم 

عصافير الكناري تحت الشجره 

 


شوفوا القطو عافد عليهم 


 


كت كت ابتعد ايها الجبان وابحث عن طعام اخر غير طيوري 


 


 


الباذنجان في لقطه احترافيه مع زهور البوجمبيليا 


 



 



 


الفلفل 



 



بوجمبيليا قزمه 


 


تاخذ مكانها في الجلسه بجانب النافوره 


 


[فزاعة الاصداف 


 



اهداء لمحبي الجهنميه 


 


الجلسه الصغيره اخضرت بالكامل 


 


 


تابعوا المزيد من الصور

----------


## xouaexo

بوتات الزرع 

 


 



 


 


بما ان صور الحديقه ما نزلت كلها بعوض عليكم بصور حصريه لاحدث ديزينات لورا اشلي في منزلي 



 


 


 


 


وسلامتكم

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير كيف حالكم يامزارعات

روزه \ريماني \ام جاسم ماشاء الله على زراعتكم رائعه

احبكم جمييييعا في الله اراكم يوم السبت ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## Om-3wash

> بوتات الزرع 
> 
>  
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

السلام عليكم 
اولا اتولهت على جمعتكم الحلوه و عليكم وحده وحده 
ثانيا احب اشكر كل وحده سالت عني عالخاص او طرشت لي مسج 
الحمد الله بعد معاناة يومين من الطلق الصناعي ولدوني طبيعي في مستشفى الكورنيش و نزل الولد سبحان الله كامل لكن المشيمه ما نزلت فسو لي عمليه تنظيف والحمد الله على كل حال يومين و طلعت من المستشفى 
المستشفى خيرونا اما ناخذ البيبي او هم يودونه المختبر يشرحونه عشان يعرفون سبب الوفاه وخذنا البيبي و سميناه عبدالله ودفناه في المقبرة 
والحمد الله كل شي تمام بس نفسيتي تعبانه كل اللي في المستشفى طالعين في ايدهم ياهل الا أنا ايد ورأ و ايد جدام غير فتره النفاس و أنا بدون بيبي شكلي غلط وحشره اليهال و أسالتهم من صوب وين البيبي كيف راح عند الله و إحنا ما شفناه
بس الحمد الله على كل حال و انشاء الله بيعوضني خير 
أنا متابعه معاكم و انشاء الله ناويه الاسبوع الياي أخذ واحد من الاوسمه
سلامي للجميع

----------


## اتعلم

الحمد لله على سلامتك يام حمني 

الله يعوضك خيرا مما فقدتي ويجعل شفعه اكثر من نفعه

واهم شي سلامتك الحمدلله انه مات قبل لاتشوفيه وتحبينه الله ارحم بنا

وليهال عادي خليهم عشان يتعودون قوليلهم احسن راح عند ربي ارحم منا وبعدين راح قبل لايصير عليه اذنوب

والله يعوضك خير يارب ويجعله اجر وعافيه وان شاء الله بعد تسع شهور بالظبط معك توائم والد وبنيت هههه

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
أم حمني عورتي قلبي بكلامج الحمدلله على كل حال الله يعوضج عنه في أقرب وقت بإذن الله

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ،ومالي ،اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي ، اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ،ومن خلفي وعن يميني ،وعن شمالي ،ومن فوقي ،وأعوذ بعظمتك أن اغتال من تحتي.

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

حينما وصل النبي إلى سدرة المنتهى وأوحى إليه ربه " يا محمد إرفع رأسك وسل تٌعط " ،،
قال " يا رب إنك عذبت قوماً بالخسف وقوماً بالمسخ فماذا أنت فاعل بأُمتي " ؟؟
قال اٌّلٌّلٌّـٌّـٌّہٌّ تعالى :

"أُنزل عليهم رحمتي .. وأُبدل سيئاتهم حسنات .. ومن دعاني أجبته .. ومن سألني أعطيته ..
ومن توكل علي كفيته .. وأستر على العصاه منهم في الدنيا .. وأشفعك فيهم في الأخره .. ولولا أن الحبيب يحب معاتبة حبيبه لما حاسبتهم ..
يا محمد إذا كنت أنا الرحيم وأنت الشفيع .. فكيف تَضيع أُمتك بين الرحيم والشفيع" !! 
سبحانك يا رب ما أعظمك وأرحمك

فعلاً من أروع وأعذب ما قرأت ،، 
أشهد أن لا إله إلا اٌّلٌّلٌّـٌّـٌّہٌّ وأشهد أن محمداً رسول اٌّلٌّلٌّـٌّـٌّہٌّ

صباحكن طاعه مزارعاتي العزيزات


الحضور والغياب ليوم امس

----------


## مالها وجود

سبحانك يا ربي ما أرحمك ....(((.ولولا أن الحبيب يحب معاتبة حبيبه لما حاسبتهم )))
وقف شعر جسمي يوم قريتها 
أم حمني و طمطم الله يعوض عليكم و يأجركم و العيال حاولي تنسينهم تراهم يتأثرون 
أم جاسم ماشاء الله حلوه الحديقة ولاحظت أن البوتات من كل نوع 3 شوه السر ؟حتى
في زراعتها تحطين 3 شتلات مختلفة !! وترتيب الجلسة عصري منوه مسوي الديزاين؟؟ 
متزن روزه وهمس الازاهير الله يبارك لكم في زراعتكم و ثمارها 

هذي بذور الكركديه

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,,,,,,
اليوم الحمدلله خلصنا امتحانات وبدينا الاجازه يعلها اجازه سعيده ع الجميع والله ينجح اعيالنا وعيالكم جميعا 
 ام شيخه الله يسلمج ع الهمسه الصباحيه بصراحه تعتبر دروس مفيده يعلها في ميزان حسناتج ومشكوره الغاليه عطيتي حافز ع 24 من زمان عديناه هذا الرقم (ههههههههههه)
 ام جاسم الله يباركلج في حديقتج 
 اتعلم مشكوره الغاليه ع المرور وبنسبه حق اخر صوره هي الشريفاه ( القشطه )
ريماني وكل الوجود وهمس الله يسلمكن 
ام عبدالرحمن  الله يعوض عليج الغاليه والحمدلله ع السلامه وشدي حيلج 

 ام عبادي مامن شر وينج

----------


## سلرا

حبيت امر اسلم عليكم يا حلوين وسامحونى هاليومين بنشغل عنكم ولنا رجعه اجازه سعيده

----------


## ظل الشجرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صبحكم الله بالخير جميعا 
شحالكم ؟ عساكم بخير 
سرت المشتل البارحة وشريت منه أقحوان حلوة 

وشريت منه هذه لكن نسيت اسمها

وأخيراً زرعت النعناع في البيت 

اللي تبي طريقة زراعة النعناع حاضريين لطيبين
يالله نشوفكم على خير

----------


## xouaexo

الله يعوض عليج يا ام حمني ويصبر قلبج ويبارك لج بعيالح ويحفظكم من كل شر 
ما شي احلى من الحديقه ننعنش نفسنا فيها وقد ما نحطيها تعطينا وزياده 
متاكده بانج بتكونين مزرارعة الاسبوع القادم خساره بطوفني مشاركات حلوه
لكن باذن الله بشوفها باثر رجعي 

شكرا يا روزا على التشجيع وانت يا همس شكرا وحلوه ازهارج يا ظل الشجره 
خساره الاقحوان شكله اتقلص من البرد وازهاره اليديده مب عوده مثل الجديمه 
اتسيرين واتردين بالسلامه يا سارا اهم شي لا تنسين موعدنا في سيشل لا اتخونين 
السموحه من اللي ما ذكرت اساميهم صج وين ميثانه وريماني وهانزادا 
الله يعيني على زايد وحمدان وغلا ادعوا لي اقدر اتحملهم بروحي 
من الارهاق استويت اروح بسابع نومه وانا يالسه اسولف جني عيوز دهريه 
لا اتحطون مشاركات حلوه وانا محد حطوا مشاركات نصنص اتغشمر 
استمتعوا بوقتكم واجازه سعيده ومفيده للجميع 
في امان الله يا حلوين 
هيه قبل لا انسى اخاف ام شيخه تنسى كعادتها واتسجلني غياب بدون عذر وانا ماخذه اجازه 
بليز ذكروها اذا اتتيتم حماها واذكروني لديها بكل جميل فعساها ان تحن علي عساها

----------


## مالها وجود

بنات لو تاخرت عليكم سامحوني عيالي لعبوا بالكمبيوتر و هم يطالعون مستر بن وكل شوي يعطي تحذير
الصورة الثانيه لنبات الأكزورا و يسمونه مسك الغابة أو لهب الغابة .... أنصحج لا تزرعينة الا في حوض كله
تربه زراعيه لأنه يتأثر بحموضة التربة و قلويتها ونسبة الهيدروجين فيها أنا زرعته في الممرات و صفرة أوراقه
و اللي في الأحواض ما تأثر

----------


## ظل الشجرة

شاكره لك أختي ( مالها وجود ) صح طلعت اكزورا 
جزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## ريـــــــماني

ام جاسم ما شاء الله عالذوق بيتن عامر ان شاء الله 

ام حمني الله يعوضج خير فديييتج وحمدالله عسللامتج 

سلرا تردين بالسلامه واجازه سعيده 

ظل اشجره ما شاء الله عالورد والنعناع

ام شيخه مالها وجود والجميع مساكن فل وياسمين 

سرت السوق الصيني اللي بعيمان شفت محل يسوي اشيا حلوة للحدايق 

صورة صورتين 



عيبتني حركة الخطوات 



تصبحون على خير

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
حضووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

صباح الخير

اختي ظل الشجره الله يظلك بظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله وجميع المزرعات ورداتك حلوه ويفتحون النفس سؤال هل الاقحوان دائم او حولي

خواتي المزارعات الله يجعل عملكم في حدايقكم محتسب ومقبول يارب

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ،ومالي ،اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي ، اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ،ومن خلفي وعن يميني ،وعن شمالي ،ومن فوقي ،وأعوذ بعظمتك أن اغتال من تحتي 

للمؤمن أحبااب .. !
لا يرى جمال الدنيا 
بدونهم 
اللهم إني أسالك
أن تجمعنا تحت ظلك
كما جمعتنا في تجمعنا هذا
طيب الله جمعتكم

 :13:  همسه مسائيه  :13:  

‏?‏??‏?أقرأوا بعمق ?
حكى عثمان بن سواد وكانت أُمه مَـن العابدات 
قال‏:‏ لما احتَضَرت رفعت رأسها إلى السماء
وقالت‏:‏ يا ذخرى و يا ذخيرتي .. و من عليه اعتمادي في حياتي وبعد مماتي .. لا تخذلني عند الموت ولا توحشني في قبري 

قال‏:‏ فماتت 
فكنت آتيها كل جمعة وأدعو لها و أستغفر لها و لأهل القبور
فرأيتها ليلة في منامي
فقلت لها‏:‏ يا أماه، كيف أنت‏؟
قالت‏:‏ يا بنى، ‍‍‍إن الموت لكرب شديد و أنا بحمد الله في برزخ محمود يفترش فيه الريحان و يتوسد فيه السندس و الإستبرق إلى يوم النشور
فقلت‏:‏ ألك حاجة‏؟
قالت‏:‏ نعم، لا تدع ما كنت تصنع من زيارتنا
فإني لأُسرّ بمجيئك يوم الجمعة إذا أقبلت من أهلك
فيقال لي‏:‏ هذا ابنك قد أقبل
فأُسر ويُسر بذلك من حولي من الأموات .

قال بشار بن غالب‏:رأيت رابعة في منامى و كنت كثير الدعاء لها
فقالت لي‏:‏ يا بشار .. هداياك تأتينا على أطباق من نور مخمرة بمناديل الحرير‏
قلت‏:‏ وكيف ذلك‏؟ 
قالت‏:‏ هكذا دعاء الأحياء إذا دعوا للموتى واستجيب لهم جُعِل ذلك الدعاء على أطباق النور وخُمِرَ بمناديل الحرير ثم أُتِىَ به إلى الذي دُعِيَّ له من الموتى
فقيل له: هذه هدية فلان إليك | 

[من كتاب الروح لإبن القيم ] 

• هم أموات و لكن أرواحهم تنتظر منا أبسط الدعوات ليفرحوا بها،،

مساكن طاعه مزارعاتي العزيزات
الحضور والغياب ليوم امس



تمنياتي لكن بأجازه سعيده بأذن الله 
وانا متواجده ان شاء الله وبعد الاجازه بشل اسماء اتسجلت غياب طويل وبنكتفي بقدر معين من المزارعات 
وتنبيه خواتي
الي تبا تتغيب عن التجمع ( بعد الاجازه ) تذكرلي سبب تغيبها ولي ما بتذكر اتسامحني بشل اسمها من جدول الحضور الغياب 
لان الشغله تبن الصدق تاخذ وقت وجهد 

اول اسبوع من بعد الاجازه بعلن عن مزارعة الاسبوع .

سامحوني لعدم ردي عليكن لانه بدا العد التنازلي لتأثيث بيتي في ليوا 
اركض شرق وغرب ومش ملحقه شي الله المستعان.

----------


## ام حمني و طمطم

مشكورين خواتي 
ام شيخه الله يعينج اختي عالتاثيث 
و أجازه سعيده للجميع

----------


## um sheikha

آللّہُمَ آجعَل صَّبآحْنا صَبآح آلصَآلحيَّن،،. 
ۈ قلوبنا قَلوبّ آلخَاشِعيّن،، ۈ آعَمالٌنا آعَمْال آلمٌتقيِن ،، ۈ آرزقَنا آلجَنـّۃ یـَآ رْب آلعَالميَّن 

 :13:  همسه صباحيه  :13:  

للعقول العظيمة | هدف ، و للعقول الأُخرى | أمنيات
‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏ * أقرئها بهدوء وتفهم معناها :

ˇ1 ↓

- لك صديق تثق به ..
- ولصديقك صديق يثق به ..
- ولصديقه صديق يثق به ..
- فاحتفظ بأسرارك لنفسك
‏
ˇ2 ↓

لماذا ..!؟
[ العَيب ] عِندنا . .
أشدّ من [ الحرام ]
هل لأننا نهتم للخَلق ،
أكثر من الخالق !
‏
ˇ3 ↓

الجنسيات تختلف .. ولكن البشر واحد ..
فلا تنظر للجنسية ومن أي بلد ينتمي ..
ولكن اعرف قلبه وتفكيره إلى أي مبدأ ينتمي ..
‏
ˇ4 ↓

اللسان ملعقة
والعقل إناء ¸
وكم من ملعقة أكبر من إناء !
‏
ˇ5 ↓

لن يستطيع أحد العودة
إلى الماضي والبدء من جَديد
لكن يستطيع :
أن يبدأ من الآن
ويصنع نهاية جديدة
‏
ˇ6 ↓

مَن لم يشرب ,،
مِن بئر التجربة ،
مات عطشاً
في بحور الجهل ,
‏
ˇ7 ↓

لو شعـرت بـالتأنيـب
على موقف فعلته
ذكّر نفسك أنّك بشر
أخطأت, وتخطئ, وسوف تخطئ
لا مفر من بشريتك
إندم لـحـظـة
ثم أستبدل الشعور مباشرة
بنيّة صادقة للتغيير

ˇ8 ↓

مُمَارسَة (قوّة السلطة)
على ضعيّف :
ردّة فعل ناتجه عن
[ضعف شخصيه] ¸!

ˇ 9 ↓ 

القلق ..
مثل الكرسي الهزّاز
سيجعلك تتحرّك دائماً ` لكنّه
لن يوصِلك إلى أي مكان ..

----------


## شماسية صيف

للرفع

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
حضووووووووووووووووووور

صباح الخير على كل من مر

الله يجزاك خير ام شيخه على الفوائد 

ماعندنا اجازه

----------


## um sheikha

حي الله اتعلم 
والله انج منوره التجمع وملتزمه بالتواجد يزاج الله خير 
بتقصرين الدوب ويايه انا بعدني لين الاسبوع الياي بأجز بس ما بأجز عن التجمع بكون متواجده 
ان الله حيانا


عندي صور لخيار وكم صوره بنزلهن من يومين مصورتنهن

----------


## um sheikha

ˇ1 ↓

 

ˇ2 ↓

 

ˇ3 ↓

 

ˇ4 ↓

 

ˇ5 ↓

 

ˇ6 ↓

 

ˇ7 ↓

منظر الحديقه من دريشة الميلس 

 

ˇ8 ↓

وهنيه من ورا الشبك 

 

وبس

----------


## همس الازاهير

صبا ح الخير كيف حالكم صبايا

ام شيخه ماشاء الله تبارك الله والخيار ان شاء الله في الموسم القادم الا بسألك كم يوم اجازتكم

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ياحلوات التجمع اشحالكن,,,,,

ام شيخه الله يباركلج في زراعتج وماشاءالله ع الخيار والله يكون في عونج وتخلصين بيت ليوا انشاءالله
بقيه التجمع اجازه سعيده انشاءالله

مرحبا همس اشحالكم يااهل السعوديه الغاليه بخصوص الاجازه نحن عدنا ثلاث اسابيع وانتم ماعندكم اجازه

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
اخيرا 
سرت المشتل واشتريت جوريه 
ام شيخه الله يعينج عالتاثيث صح انه شي ممتع بس متعب فنفس الوقت 
اجازه سعيده للجميع

----------


## مالها وجود

هذي الجهنميه ورداتها صغااار من النوع القزم 
وخاطري أشري اللي لونها أصفر 
أم شيخة بغيت أسأل عن الذرة متى أحسن وقت لزراعتها و الشو رايج أضيف للتربة الجبس و الكبريت الزراعي 
والا لا عندي المساحة صغيرة

----------


## همس الازاهير

يامرحبا ياروزه بخير عساك بخير

احنا 3 اسابيع وعقبها اختبارات وبعدها اجازة انتهاء الفصل الدراسي الاول اسبوعين

----------


## بلا موونه

الناااااااااموس

----------


## um sheikha

اللّهُـمَّ إِنِّـي أَصْبَـحْتُ أَُشْـهِدُك ، وَأُشْـهِدُ حَمَلَـةَ عَـرْشِـك ، 
وَمَلائِكَتِك ، وَجَمـيعَ خَلْـقِك ، أَنَّـكَ أَنْـتَ اللهُ لا إلهَ إلاّ أَنْـتَ وَحْـدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَـك ، وَأَنَّ ُ مُحَمّـداً عَبْـدُكَ وَرَسـولُـك 

 :13:  همسات صبلحيه.  :13:  

همسات من قلب يحبكم في الله :

في أحيان كثيرة تأتينا رسائل غير مباشرة من الله ، تنبهنا إلى أمر ما ، وما علينا إلا أن نحسن الالتقاط ..

فقد نكون في قمة الحزن والاكتئاب ، ونشعر بأن الأمل قد انقطع بنا عن كل شيء .. وفجأة يومض هاتفنا المتحرك عن رسالة بعثها إلينا شخص ما ، تذكّرنا بالتفاؤل والابتسامة وحسن الظن ، فنعلم بأن تلك الرسالة إنما جاءت من الله ، وما الشخص المرسل إلا مجرد وسيلة ..

قد تخنقنا الذنوب ، ونكاد لا نستطيع أن نرفع أبصارناأو أيادينا إلى الله خجلا منه ورهبة ، وإذ بنا نسمع فجأة من خلال تلفاز قوله تعالى : ( قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله ، إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا ، إنه هو الغفور الرحيم ) فتنشرح صدورنا ، وندرك بأنها رسالة طمأنينة من الرحمن الرحيم .

قد نشعر بقسوة القلب وتجمّد الضمير ، ونتحوّل في لحظة ما إلى أشخاص لا تحرّكهم إلا المادة و المصلحة ، وإذ بفقير محتاج يخرج إلينا فجأة ، يتوسّل منا العون ، فنعطيه ما قسمه الله له ، فيلين ذلك القلب ، ونعلم بأن ذلك الفقير ليس إلا هدية من المولى سبحانه وتعالى إلينا ، كي يرقّق قلوبنا ، ويعيد إليها الحياة .

قد نتخاصم مع صديق ، وتتضخم فينا مشاعر الكبرياء والعناد والاعتداد بالرأي ، وإذ بعبارة نقرؤها على صفحة الانترنت حول نعمة سمو النفس والتغافر، أو نسمع خبرا عن موت عزيز ، فندرك بأن الحياة لا تجود علينا كل يوم بصاحب وفي ، فنعود لنجدّد مشاعر الحب مع الآخرين .. 

ترى .. هل كل تلك الأمور التي تحدث لنا هي مجرد صدفة ؟ 

لا والله ..

إنما هي إشارات مضيئة تُرسل إلينا .. واللبيب فينا من يعرف كيف يلتقطها ، ليعيد ترتيب حياته من جديد مع خالقه. 

صبحكن الله بالخير مزارعاتي العزيزات

----------


## ميثانووبس



----------


## um sheikha

> صبا ح الخير كيف حالكم صبايا
> هلا وغلا بهمس الازاهير كلنا بخير ونعمه فديتج 
> ام شيخه ماشاء الله تبارك الله والخيار ان شاء الله في الموسم القادم الا بسألك كم يوم اجازتكم
> اجازتنا مثل ما قالتلج ام عبدالله فديتها 3 اسابيع .. ونتوا اعلوم الاجازات وياكم





> مرحبا ياحلوات التجمع اشحالكن,,,,,
> مرحبا الساع بام عبدالله عجبتني حلوات هههههههه
> ام شيخه الله يباركلج في زراعتج وماشاءالله ع الخيار والله يكون في عونج وتخلصين بيت ليوا انشاءالله
> فديتج ويبارجلج في عيالج وحياتج .. الله المستعان ياختيه البيت هلكني موضوع اني اسوي كل شي عمياني بس مشجعني ابونا يقولي دومج اتسوين كل شي عمياني اشياج هالمره توكلي وانا فعلاً متوكله على الله الحين هو هناك انا انسق مع المحلات الي تعاملنا وياهن للتوصيل وهو يستقبلهم ويشرف على التركيب ولين الحين مطمني اني الامور مستتبه وكل شي مثل ما خططتله والله يوفقنا ان شاء الله ونفتك اسميها الصيانه عثره وخص يوم تكون بعيد عنك .
> 
> بقيه التجمع اجازه سعيده انشاءالله
> ان شاء الله 
> ما سرتوا بقعه في الاجازه ولا هاي استراحة مقاتل وبتنطلقون عقبها .
> مرحبا همس اشحالكم يااهل السعوديه الغاليه بخصوص الاجازه نحن عدنا ثلاث اسابيع وانتم ماعندكم اجازه





> مساء الخير
> هلا حي الله ام منصور  
> اخيرا 
> سرت المشتل واشتريت جوريه 
> مبروووك الجوري حلو في البيت وخص الحين في اشتانا .
> ام شيخه الله يعينج عالتاثيث صح انه شي ممتع بس متعب فنفس الوقت 
> كنت اتمنى اسوي الصيانه لبيتي من سنتين وسبحان الله من بدينا مع هالمقاول هلكنا من قل فهمه وصبرنا عليه قلنا قدر الله ما شاء فعل ,, كل المحلات الي طلبنا منها الشغل خلصت في اسبوعين غير المقاول الله يمحق ذاك الذكاء اتخيلي من يومين مخلص وهو المفروض من شهر وزين من المحلات اصبروا علينا ومن عقب ما كان الشي ممتع صار متعب بغيتها ياختيه طرب صارت نشب الحمدلله على كل حال .
> اجازه سعيده للجميع
> ان شاء الله





> هذي الجهنميه ورداتها صغااار من النوع القزم 
> وخاطري أشري اللي لونها أصفر
> ما شاء الله حلوه وكل الوان الجهنميه رهيبه .. ام شهد فديتج سويلها حوض ونقشي تربتها وحاولي تقصصينها من تحت علشان تنتهض وترتفع  
> أم شيخة بغيت أسأل عن الذرة متى أحسن وقت لزراعتها
> الحين وقته فديتج ازرعيه وزرعي كل الانواع الي تبينها 
> و الشو رايج أضيف للتربة الجبس و الكبريت الزراعي والا لا عندي المساحة صغيرة
> انا فديتج ما استخدم هالاشياء العلم عند ام عفرا هي بتفيدج اكثر .





> يامرحبا ياروزه بخير عساك بخير
> 
> احنا 3 اسابيع وعقبها اختبارات وبعدها اجازة انتهاء الفصل الدراسي الاول اسبوعين
> ما شاء الله يازين الاجازات في وقت الشتاء نعيد ياختيه وخص في لبرور





> الناااااااااموس
> هاااااااااااا بشري حق منوه النااااااااااااااااااموس

----------


## أنا و بس

السلام عليكم ... اليوم حبيت اشارك وياكم و استفيد من خبراتكم 

هالمنطقة ابا اسويها للجهنمية و اباها تتسلق عالجدار 


و هذه الروز 






ما اعرف شو اسم هالورد 


هذه البونسيان ... صح ولا انا غلطانة 


المشموم


الصبار .. على قولة بنتي (كاكتوس)


هذه الرمانة .. مادري ليش صار فيها جيه .. اذا عندكم اي اقتراح بليز خبروني لان معظم الشجر المثمر صاير بنفس الطريقة


و هذه روعة وايد احبها 


فتنة

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم

مشاء الله تبارك الله على زراعتك انا وبس تتهني فيها الجوري الاولى حلوه لونها رائع

اخباركم انا اخباري زرعت العشرج او السنامكي وبعد اسبوع طلع بذرتين وحه الله يرحمها والثانيه باقيه

الطريقه كنت اتقهوي يوم الخميس عند الزراعه وخذت البذور وحفرت وحطيتهم بعدين غطيتها تراب وسقيتها بقهوه

وهي حاره عشان البذور افضل تنقيعهم بماء حار وانا سويتهم بالقهوه عشان يصير تنقيع وسماد تجربه ماتوقتها تنفع لكن مشت

وبعد اشتريت فراوله ثنتين وطلعت شتله ثالثه منهم بالتجذير

عاد قولولي شاطره حاسه اني مبسوطه سويت شي

----------


## um sheikha

ˇ1↓

 

ˇ2 ↓

 

ˇ3 ↓

 

ˇ4 ↓

 

ˇ5 ↓

 


ˇ6↓
بدلت الطربوشيه الفوشيه شوفن هاذي ما شاء الله الي شارتنها اول مره ازهرت 

 


ˇ7 ↓
اهنيه زرعت الطربوشيه البيضا على اليسار والفوشيه على اليمين 
وبعد البيضا مزهره 
ملاحظه الي عندها الحشيش تعبان بتلاحظن الحشيش عندي مرشوش برمل عند الطربوشيه البيضا 
حشيشي تعب من قل السقاي لان الطباخ اهمل سقايه والمزارع رشه برمل احمر واسمده وما شاء الله بادي في النمو
الحشيش خارج البيت شهر9 لقيناه منحرق من قل الماي المهندس الزراعي قالنا لازم انبدل الحشيش بس الحمدلله ابونا قال للمزارع هالطريقه ونجحت ما تقولن المنطقه ميته 
 

وحياكن الله اسفرت ونورت وستهلت ومطرت .

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ... اليوم حبيت اشارك وياكم و استفيد من خبراتكم 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي حياج الله اخت عزيزه امبينا 
> هالمنطقة ابا اسويها للجهنمية و اباها تتسلق عالجدار 
> ذكرتيني بيدار اختي ام جاسم يشبه سبحان الله 
> 
> 
> و هذه الروز 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم
> وعليج السلام والرحمه يااتعلم 
> مشاء الله تبارك الله على زراعتك انا وبس تتهني فيها الجوري الاولى حلوه لونها رائع
> اخباركم انا اخباري زرعت العشرج او السنامكي وبعد اسبوع طلع بذرتين وحه الله يرحمها والثانيه باقيه
> شو هو العشجر عندنا يااتعلم ماعرفته 
> الطريقه كنت اتقهوي يوم الخميس عند الزراعه وخذت البذور وحفرت وحطيتهم بعدين غطيتها تراب وسقيتها بقهوه
> وهي حاره عشان البذور افضل تنقيعهم بماء حار وانا سويتهم بالقهوه عشان يصير تنقيع وسماد تجربه ماتوقتها تنفع لكن مشت
> افاااااااااا ما عزمتيني 
> عجيبه ومنج نستفيد ذكرتيني بيدتيه فديتها عندها كل الطرق تأدي الي روما  
> ...

----------


## مالها وجود

مساء الخير مزارعاتنا النشيطات 
شحالج يا أم شيخة ....حديقتج تبارك الرحمن روعه و تنسيقها هادي بخصوص العشرج أو السنامكي هوه الحلول (كلوركس المعده )
و نبتة فلونه أسمها العلمي الهبسكس بس الرمانه شكلها تعبان واايد ممكن الحشيش مأثر عليها
أو لو دققتي ممكن حشرات أو تحتها شي يمنع الجذور من نموها صارتلي مع الهبسكس تحتها حصى و يبست  :Frown: 
هذا الريحان اللي كنت أدوره

وهذي بديلة الجوري و ان شاء الله تعمر معانا ...الجاردينيا 

بنات شوفو الاجانب ما غلبهم شي .... 

مافيهم حيلة يسوون ريسايكل حق كل شي باقي الصور مركز رفع الصور ماطاع يرفعهن 
سون سيرج عن الزراعة في التواير

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير خوياتي المزارعات 
أم شيخه ما شاء الله على الجلسات الحلوه والزرع الاحلى 
انا وبس حديقتج و ورودج روعه بس الرمان يمكن سقيتيه ماي حار او إن طريقتج فالزراعة خطا

----------


## ريـــــــماني

مساكن طاعه 

ما شاء الله عالخضار الله يزيدكن من فضله 

تصبحون على خير

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير والاحساس والطيبه مساء البرد اشحالكن ياحلوات التجمع .....

 ام شيخه ماشاءالله عليج يافنانه حلوه حديقتج اتحوطنا ويلسنا ماقصرتي الغاليه 
انا وبس الله يباركلج في زراعتج ومرحبابج في تجمعنا 
كل الوجود بنسير اندور تواير وبنزرع فيهن وبنسويبهن حركات حق الزراعه 
ام منصور الله يمسيج بالخير شوه اخبارج 

بخبركن عن اعلومي انا البارحه رحت المشاتل الي صوب البوادي مول وماشاءالله عندهم اشكال وارناق من الورود والزراعه وماقصرت ختلي كمن كرتون من الورود وكمن قوره ورد جوري واليوم من الصبح وانا ازرع واعدل في الحديقه وعقب الغداء روحت العزبه عند الوالده الله يحفظها وخواتي وقعدنا انشوي هندال (بطاطا حلوه ) ونسوي خمير على الفحم واستانسنا والعيال غير جو وبردنا وردينا 

بقية التجمع لكن تحيه مني وتصبحون ع خير

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير عزيزاتي

ام شيخه الله يبقيك فنانه ماشاء الله ذوق وفن وحب وعطاء 

اختي انا وبس الله يحييك بينا حبيبتي بالنسبه للجهنميه شفتهم يسون حركه بالمشاتل يغرسون لونين مع بعض مثل الابيض والفوشي يسون لوك حلو انا نفسي اسوي ابيض واصفر

اما الحشيش شكله وايد تعبان محتاج سقايه وفيتامين سيري محلات الزراعه وخذي النوع المناسب له والرمان ضروري تجلعين الحشيش من حواليه وتسوين مثل الحوض له وتقصين من اطرافه واسالي

عن الفيتامين المركب وانثري حواليه قليل لا تكثرين والريحان قصي من اطرافه 

اما الجوري ماشاء الله تبارك الله يهبل 

شاطره ياتعلم ومنكم نستفيد الصور وينها

روزه مبروك ما شريتي الله يحفظ لكم الوالده يارب

وجود هانزادا ريماني والبقيييه احلام سعيده

----------


## جمالكي

موفقه

----------


## um sheikha

أَصْـبَحْنا وَأَصْـبَحَ المُـلْكُ لله وَالحَمدُ لله ، لا إلهَ إلاّ اللّهُ وَحدَهُ لا شَريكَ لهُ، لهُ المُـلكُ ولهُ الحَمْـد، وهُوَ على كلّ شَيءٍ قدير ، رَبِّ أسْـأَلُـكَ خَـيرَ ما في هـذا اليوم وَخَـيرَ ما بَعْـدَه ، وَأَعـوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَـرِّ هـذا اليوم وَشَرِّ ما بَعْـدَه، رَبِّ أَعـوذُبِكَ مِنَ الْكَسَـلِ وَسـوءِ الْكِـبَر ، رَبِّ أَعـوذُبِكَ مِنْ عَـذابٍ في النّـارِ وَعَـذابٍ في القَـبْر.

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​من ذكاء العرب .. 
قصه من التراث الأمــوي ..

يحكى ان كلثوم ابن الأغر ( المعروف بدهائه وذكائه ) . . 
كان قائدا" في جيش عبدالملك ابن مروان
وكان الحجاج ابن يوسف يبغض كلثوم 
فدبر له مكيده جعلت عبدالملك ابن مروان يحكم على كلثوم ابن الأغر بالاعدام بالسيف 
فذهبت أم كلثوم إلى عبدالملك ابن مروان تلتمس عفوه فاستحى منها لأن عمرها جاوز المائه عام . .
فقال لها سأجعل الحجاج يكتب في ورقتين الأولى يعدم وفي الورقه الثانيه لايعدم 
ونجعل ابنكِ يختار ورقه قبل تنفيذ الحكم فإن كان مظلوم نجاه آللـَہ . . 
فخرجت والحزن يعتريها:'( فهي تعلم ان الحجاج يكره ابنها والارجح انه سيكتب في الورقتين يعدم . . 

فقال لها ابنها لـأ تقلقي يا أماه>:
ودعي الأمر لي .. 

وفعلا قام الحجاج بكتابه كلمة يعدم في الورقتين 
وتجمع الملأ في اليوم الموعود ليروا ما سيفعل
كلثوم ..
ولما جاء كلثوم في ساحة القصاص
قال له الحجاج وهو يبتسم بخبث
اختر واحده 
فابتسم كلثوم 
واختار ورقه وقال :اخترت هذه. 

ثم قام ببلعها دون ان يقرئها
فاندهش الملك:O وقال ماصنعت ياكلثوم
لقد أكلت الورقه دون ان نعلم مابها

(*) فقال كلثوم /
يامولاي اخترت ورقه وأكلتها دون ان أعلم مابها ولكي نعلم مابها ، انظر للورقه الاخرى فهي عكسها . . 

فنظر الملك للورقه الباقيه فكانت{ يعدم }
فقالوا لقد اختار كلثوم ان لـأ يعدم


بقليل مَنٍّ التفكير نستطيع صنع اشياء عظيمة .. فأذا اردت صنع الاشياء العظيمة عليك " بالتفكير " .. لكن قبل التفكير يجب ان تعلم :> .. انه لكل " داء دواء‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​من ذكاء العرب ..

----------


## سلرا

السلام عليكم جميعا فردا فردا سامحونى بدت الاجازه وبسافر عنكم العمره ان شاء الله وبدعيلكم 
تحياتى للجميع وما وصيكم على عيالكم وعلى حديقتكم هالله هالله نبا اخبار حلوه وموسم زراعي وفير للجميع

----------


## أنا و بس

um sheikha
"في كذا سبب عزيزتي عطينا طرق زراعتج للاشجار المثمره عندج في حديقتج وبنخبرج ان شاء الله" 
والله مادري يا ام شيخة .. انا خذتهم شتلات صغار .. و طبعا الجذب خيبة .... مب انا الي زرعتهن .. الزراع بس كنت عراسه طبعا .. و تمن فترة زينات ... والحين اشوف ورقهن اصفر و تعبن ... قلت اكيد الماي وايد عليهم .. لانه في الصيف كان يرش 3 مرات بالاضافة الى التقطير ... بس الحين مرة وحدة ... و خذت اسمدة و دايما احرص اكون موجودة يوم الزراع يسمدهن ... بس مادري والله وين الغلط. ان شاء الله ببدا اخذ من خبراتكم و بطبقها عندي في البيت بروحي ان الله راد. 

اتعلم
عيونج الحلوة و انتي الاروع 

همس الازاهير
ان شاء الله بحاول اسوي هالحركة ... باخذ لون ثاني و بغرسهم حذال الموجودات، هي صح الحشيش تعبان .. بس خذتله فيتامين و الحين يعتبر افضل من قبل، و بالنسبة للرمان بحاول اطبق نصايحكم و اتمنى انها ترجع مثل قبل لاني وايد زعلانة على اشجاري المثمرة ... بس كيف اقص اطراف الريحان ؟؟ 

متزن روزه
مشكورة حبوبة و ان شاء الله اكون عضوة فعالة في هالقسم 

هانزادا
جايز والله ... بس يعني ظنج ما منها امل !! ولا تحتاج عناية و بترجع مثل قبل ؟ 

مالها وجود
مشكورة على النصايح ... بحاول اطبقها ان شاء الله

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
سلرا تروحين وترجعين لنا بالسلامه 
انا وبس اعتني بالاشجار وجلعي الحشيش اللي حولها ولا تجلعينها يمكن العروق تكون حيه ويطلع لها ورق يديد انا مره صار عندي هالشي 
روزه انا سرت مشتل البوادي يوم السبت الضحى ريت شي حلو عندهم وتغمضت عليه ورديت نفسي عنه بالقو اللي هو البرتقال والسنتره وكله ثامر ما شاء الله قلت بخذهن يوم احصل بيت العمر ادعوا لي خواتي . 
شكلج ساكنه جريب من هلي يا روزه

----------


## مالها وجود

مسى الخير على التجمع كله
بصراحة ماعندي أخبار يديدة حبيت أسلم عليكن

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم 

اخباركم ان شاء الله بخير وعافيه

اخباري نظفت مكان الزراعه الي قدام البيت وشلت القرع كله نصيحة زوجي يقول مو وقت زراعته عشان كذا ما اثمر

مع اني لقيت فيه قرعتين صغار بحجم التمره

وشلت شجره كبيره مزروعه من قبل اسكن البيت 

ولقيت تحتها ونتو بكرامه مكان البسه مسويته حمام الله ياخذها وكرهت حياتي وسويت طواري في البيت وشلنا الحمام والتراب الي تحته 

وقطعت كثير من المزروعات وحرثت الارض وزرعتها جرجير وخس عشان ما تسوي حمام مره ثانيه

تكفون عطوني حل للبسه مربينها هنود عندهم والحمام عندنا اذا عندكم حل اسعفون

كل شي جربته خل وخردل وحصي صغير ومانفع معها شي

الي عندها حل راح ادعي لها من كل قلبي

الله يوفقكم جميعا وماتشوفون الي شفته حتى الشغاله انقرفت

----------


## ميثانووبس

سماد بالعكس اختى

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامبدعات التجمع ,,,,
 ام عفراء تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه ومسموحه الغاليه
ام شيخه تسلمين ع الهمسه الصباحيه
ام منصور انتي وين ساكنه في العين وصدقج الشتل في المشتل متنوع لكن انا عندي اكتفاء من اللومي والبرتقال في البيت ماشاءالله وبعد ناويه ارجع المشتل ابغي زياده ورود حق الحديقه

كل الوجود الله يسلمج الغاليه

اتعلم الله يعينج ع القطوه ( البسه )
انا وبس انشاءالله 
مرحبا ام عبادي

----------


## um sheikha

> مساء الخير مزارعاتنا النشيطات
> هلا عزيزتي مساالنور  
> شحالج يا أم شيخة ....حديقتج تبارك الرحمن روعه و تنسيقها هادي
> بخير ربي يعافيج ياربي ,, فديتج تسلمين اعيونج الحلوه 
> بخصوص العشرج أو السنامكي هوه الحلول (كلوركس المعده )
> هييييه الحلول وهل يخفى القمر 
> و نبتة فلونه أسمها العلمي الهبسكس بس الرمانه شكلها تعبان واايد ممكن الحشيش مأثر عليها
> أو لو دققتي ممكن حشرات أو تحتها شي يمنع الجذور من نموها صارتلي مع الهبسكس تحتها حصى و يبست 
> هذا الريحان اللي كنت أدوره
> ...





> مساء الخير خوياتي المزارعات 
> مسالنور يام منصور
> أم شيخه ما شاء الله على الجلسات الحلوه والزرع الاحلى 
> فديتج تسلمين اعيونج الحلوه 
> انا وبس حديقتج و ورودج روعه بس الرمان يمكن سقيتيه ماي حار او إن طريقتج فالزراعة خطا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> مساكن طاعه 
> هلا مساالنور والسرور ياريماني 
> ما شاء الله عالخضار الله يزيدكن من فضله 
> امين ياربي
> تصبحون على خير
> ونتي من اهله حياج الله هب تقطعين





> مساء الخير والاحساس والطيبه مساء البرد اشحالكن ياحلوات التجمع .....
> ياحاااااااافظ على بونوره ههههه مساء ما يليق الا بأحبابي 
> هلا بأم عبدالله بخير طاب حالج 
>  ام شيخه ماشاءالله عليج يافنانه حلوه حديقتج اتحوطنا ويلسنا ماقصرتي الغاليه 
> فديتج اعيونج الحلوه اسمحولي ما قهويتكن 
> انا وبس الله يباركلج في زراعتج ومرحبابج في تجمعنا 
> كل الوجود بنسير اندور تواير وبنزرع فيهن وبنسويبهن حركات حق الزراعه 
> ام منصور الله يمسيج بالخير شوه اخبارج 
> 
> ...





> مساء الخير عزيزاتي
> هلا فديتج مساالنور والسرور
> ام شيخه الله يبقيك فنانه ماشاء الله ذوق وفن وحب وعطاء 
> فديتج تسلمين ههههه قلتي فيه قصيده ما تقصري كل ذوق  
> اختي انا وبس الله يحييك بينا حبيبتي بالنسبه للجهنميه شفتهم يسون حركه بالمشاتل يغرسون لونين مع بعض مثل الابيض والفوشي يسون لوك حلو انا نفسي اسوي ابيض واصفر
> 
> اما الحشيش شكله وايد تعبان محتاج سقايه وفيتامين سيري محلات الزراعه وخذي النوع المناسب له والرمان ضروري تجلعين الحشيش من حواليه وتسوين مثل الحوض له وتقصين من اطرافه واسالي
> 
> عن الفيتامين المركب وانثري حواليه قليل لا تكثرين والريحان قصي من اطرافه 
> ...





> موفقه
> حياج الله عزيزتي





> السلام عليكم جميعا فردا فردا 
> هلا وعليج السلام والرحمه يام عفرا 
> سامحونى بدت الاجازه وبسافر عنكم العمره ان شاء الله وبدعيلكم 
> الله يحفظج ياربي تروحين وتردين بالسلامه 
> تحياتى للجميع وما وصيكم على عيالكم وعلى حديقتكم هالله هالله نبا اخبار حلوه وموسم زراعي وفير للجميع
> يزاج الله خير لاتوصين ,, انتي تحملي على عمرج ولاتحاتين





> um sheikha
> "في كذا سبب عزيزتي عطينا طرق زراعتج للاشجار المثمره عندج في حديقتج وبنخبرج ان شاء الله" 
> والله مادري يا ام شيخة .. انا خذتهم شتلات صغار .. و طبعا الجذب خيبة .... مب انا الي زرعتهن .. الزراع بس كنت عراسه طبعا .. و تمن فترة زينات ... والحين اشوف ورقهن اصفر و تعبن ... قلت اكيد الماي وايد عليهم .. لانه في الصيف كان يرش 3 مرات بالاضافة الى التقطير ... بس الحين مرة وحدة ... و خذت اسمدة و دايما احرص اكون موجودة يوم الزراع يسمدهن ... بس مادري والله وين الغلط. ان شاء الله ببدا اخذ من خبراتكم و بطبقها عندي في البيت بروحي ان الله راد. 
> معناته عزيزتي انها عاشت فتره بخير وعقب بتدت تتعب هذا معناته نقص في التربه لاتنسين الحشيش يخنق جذور الشير الي عداله ان خليتيه يترس حوض الشتله وياخذ كل شي تحتاجه الشتله نظفي حوضها واسمديها ونقشي تربتها وان شاء الله بتشب بأذن الله .





> السلام عليكم 
> وعليج السلام والرحمه عزيزتي 
> اخباركم ان شاء الله بخير وعافيه
> بخير ربي يعافيج 
> اخباري نظفت مكان الزراعه الي قدام البيت وشلت القرع كله نصيحة زوجي يقول مو وقت زراعته عشان كذا ما اثمر 
> مع اني لقيت فيه قرعتين صغار بحجم التمره
> ما شاء الله نشيطه ..انزين جان خليتيه حرام عقب ما شب 
> وشلت شجره كبيره مزروعه من قبل اسكن البيت 
> حراااااااااام مثلي شليت شيره كبيره عندي في البيت اول ماسكنت بس المشكله انها كلها شوك خفت على تركيه حتى ساقها كله شوك مارمرت جلعتها 
> ...






> سماد بالعكس اختى
> حي الله بالغايب الحاضر نور التجمع اعلومج .

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم

صباحكم طاعه ورضى من الرحمن

ام شيخه يعجبني شكل البسه وهي صغيره لكن

يمنعني عنها حاجتين 

ان بيعها وشرائها حرام

والحاجه الثانيه فضلاتها نجيسه 

قاعده ......كل شي لحمه حرام يعني فضلاته نجيسه وبعدين ريحتها قرف

----------


## متزن روزه

اللهم املأ قلوبنآ بحبك ,,,, واغمرنا برضاك ,,,,, واجعلنا من احبابك,,,,,, ياحي يآقيوم 
صبحكن الله بالخير والسرور

----------


## um sheikha

اللّهُـمَّ إِنِّـي أسْـأَلُـكَ العَـفْوَ وَالعـافِـيةَ في الدُّنْـيا وَالآخِـرَة ، اللّهُـمَّ إِنِّـي أسْـأَلُـكَ العَـفْوَ وَالعـافِـيةَ في ديني وَدُنْـيايَ وَأهْـلي وَمالـي ، اللّهُـمَّ اسْتُـرْ عـوْراتي وَآمِـنْ رَوْعاتـي ، اللّهُـمَّ احْفَظْـني مِن بَـينِ يَدَيَّ وَمِن خَلْفـي وَعَن يَمـيني وَعَن شِمـالي ، وَمِن فَوْقـي ، وَأَعـوذُ بِعَظَمَـتِكَ أَن أُغْـتالَ مِن تَحْتـي . 


 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

~1
قال أحد الحكماء : أرض بلا حب صحراء.. وحديقة بلا حب جرداء.. وعين بلا حب عمياء.. وأذن بلا حب صماء.. وأحلى حب هو حبك لفاطر الأرض والسماء .. 

~2
حاجة الناس إليك نعمة.. فلا تمل منها لكي لا تصبح عليك نقمة.. واعلم أن أحسن أيامك عندما تكون مقصودا بالحاجة لا قاصدا.. فاحمد الله ~

~3
قال العلامة السعدي : كم من إنسان كثير الثياب عاري الثواب ، مذكور في الأرض مهجور في السماء

~4
احياناً نبتسم من دون ان نشعر ... ليس جنوناً !! بل لأن أطياف من نحبهم مرت من أمامنا ... 

~5
يــقول ابــن عــباس :
لــو أُطــبِقت الــسماء عــلى الأرض لـــ جــعل الله للــمتقين فــتحات يــخرجون مــنها !
ألا تــرون قــوله “وَمَــنْ يَــتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَــجْعَلْ لَــهُ مَــخْرَجاً”
لاتــعجزك ضــخامة الأمـــنيات
فَـــ رُبــما دعــوةٌ واحــدة .. تــرفعها إلــى اللَّه تــجلُب لــك ”الــمستحيل”

صبحكن الله بالسعاده والخير مزارعاتي
اعلومي متنوعه ولله الحمد 
زرعت الفراوله الي ناس حلوين وطيبين ونحبهم طرشولياهن 
ووصلني بعد نوع صبار من ناس حلوين وطيبين ونحبهم ثانين هههههههه
تقولكن اخطبوط شكله رهييييييييييب وفرحت به وزرعته 
اممممممممممممم شو بعد هييه لقيت اكسسوارات بسيطه تنحط على الحشيش وكم حوض فايبر شكلهن كلاسيك 
وكم سله علاقاتهن غريبه وحلوه للحديقه ختهن,, اليوم ان شاء الله بزرع بعض من الاحواض والسلل.
وخت هديه حق ابونا شيرة بونساي لانها اول شيره اشترالياها هديه بعد ما عرسنا ,, فحبيت افاجأه ابها واذكره بهاذيج الحقبه الزمنيه من عمرنا 
وبعد ختيه عازمتني على سوق الجمعه ويالسه تغريني اروح وياها ماكنت بسير بس من قالتلي مشتل خريت ووافقت على الروحه 

اعلومي الثانيه لله الحمد والمنه ابونا متواجد في ليوا يت شركة نظافه وغسلت البيت ورشته بالمبيدات الحشريه 
وتوالت بعدها الشركات مع تنسيق مني وياهن شركة سيدار ركبت الستاير وعقبها شركة انتركويل للشباري وركبت السراير وباقي الكراسي اليوم بتوصل من المصنع
لاني فصلت كراسي بأحجام تناسب حاجتي كونه بيت رحلات وبعدها ان الله حيانا بروح ارتب البيت ومعايه لكسسوارات من الزوالي والاضاء والطاولات الجانبيه وبيبقى شغل 
البارتشن والطاولات والباب الي بيفص الغرف عن الصاله لان بيتي قبل اوبن ايريا الحين استوى عرب ايريا وبعد اسبوعين من اليوم بتنهي مسيرة الصيانه الله ياخذها
وتووووووووووووووووووووووووبه من هالنوبه 
ومن يكمل بصورلكن كم صوره عن الخاطر لاني حشرتكن بسالفة بيت ليوا منتجي الي مالي غناه عنه .

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم
> وعليج السلام والرحمه يااتعلم 
> صباحكم طاعه ورضى من الرحمن
> صباح النور والسرور
> ام شيخه يعجبني شكل البسه وهي صغيره لكن
> 
> يمنعني عنها حاجتين 
> 
> ان بيعها وشرائها حرام
> ...





> اللهم املأ قلوبنآ بحبك ,,,, واغمرنا برضاك ,,,,, واجعلنا من احبابك,,,,,, ياحي يآقيوم 
> صبحكن الله بالخير والسرور 
> صباح النور والسرور يام عبدالله,, عندي سؤال يقرقع في خاطري بطرشه لج على الخاص

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا
انا قاعده ارتب شنطى 
العمره تناديني
واعذرنى وسامحنى :Smile:

----------


## um sheikha

> صباح الخير عليكم جميعا
> هلا صباح النور والسرور عزيزتي ام عبادي 
> انا قاعده ارتب شنطى 
> العمره تناديني
> واعذرنى وسامحنى
> الله يحفظج ياربي تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه الغاليه ولاتنسينا من صالح الدعاء .

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ام شيخه تصدقين عاد ان الفتوى قريتها في منتدى امارتي 

ودايما اسمع ان بيعها وشرائها حرام 

لكن التربيه اذا احد اهداها لك حلال او دخلت البيت عادي لان الرسول يقول عن القط هو من الطوافون في البيت عادي يشاركك البيت

لكن انا كلامي عن بيعها 

وبعدين انا اكرها

بس باقي الحيونات اموت عليهم عندي طيور دره

وارانب زينه وعربيات

ودجاج وحمام بس باعداد صغيره يعني كل نوع حدي اربع 

وحاطتهم بالسطح وكل يوم لازم تنظيف

وترى يام شيخه انا ماوصل حدكم ماشاء الله 

تكتكه وحركات وكسسورات

انا بيتي اجار مايسوى بس عشان اوسع صدري

ومبروك الفراوله والصبار تتهنين فيهم

ويارب يخلص بيت ليوا وترتاحين وتونسيننا بالصور

----------


## um sheikha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هلا فديتج وعليج السلام والرحمه 
> ام شيخه تصدقين عاد ان الفتوى قريتها في منتدى امارتي 
> 
> ودايما اسمع ان بيعها وشرائها حرام 
> والله ياختيه مادري انه بيعها حرام ,, في هالزمن كلاً قام يظهر فتوى على كيفيه الله المستعان 
> لكن التربيه اذا احد اهداها لك حلال او دخلت البيت عادي لان الرسول يقول عن القط هو من الطوافون في البيت عادي يشاركك البيت
> الحمدلله الله ستر 
> لكن انا كلامي عن بيعها 
> ...

----------


## مالها وجود

مساء الخير مزارعات 
أدعولي احس من اطلع من شغلة طحت في مشكلة غيرها من غير الصداع اللي اليوم لاعب
دور .... الزرااعة أحاول أباعد بين فترة السقاي ... ومحتاره أضيف الجبس الزراعي والا الكبريت الزراعي الملوحة
أحسها زايدة و أخاف تأثر على جذور الشير وما عرف أحسن فتره أضيفه لها
منو فيكم جربت دوا يحطونه للحشيش الضار اللي يكون حوالين النخل

----------


## EBEL

مرحباً خواتي ولهت عليكم وعلى أخباركم ...... ام شيخه و سلرا الله يحفظكم ..... وانا تراني فاجازه. تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## um sheikha

اللّهُـمَّ ما أَصْبَـَحَ بي مِـنْ نِعْـمَةٍ أَو بِأَحَـدٍ مِـنْ خَلْـقِك ، فَمِـنْكَ وَحْـدَكَ لا شريكَ لَـك ، فَلَـكَ الْحَمْـدُ وَلَـكَ الشُّكْـر .

 :13: همسات صباحيه  :13: 

‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​هل تعرف الفرق بين المعوذتين ( الفلق والناس ) في المعنى ؟

الفلق إستعاذة من الشرور الخارجية :
 الليل إذا أظلم 
 القمر إذا غاب 
وهذان الوقتان مظنة كثرة الشرور والساحرات اللاتي ينفخن في عقد السحر والحسد.

الناس إستعاذة من الشرورالداخلية :
 من الوسواس وهو القرين 
 والنفس الأمارة بالسوء إذا غفل المسلم وسوس وإذا ذكر الله خنس يعني كمن في مكان قريب

والشرور الداخلية أشد من الخارجية 
فالشرور الخارجية ممكن تبتعد عنها 
والشرور الداخلية ملازمة لا تنفك عنك أبداً 

لذلك إستعذت مرة في الفلق وثلاث مرات في الناس
فأنت تقول في الفلق ( قل أعوذ برب الفلق ) ثم تذكر المستعاذ منه.
وفي الناس تقول ( قل أعوذ 1- برب الناس 2- ملك الناس 3- إله الناس ) ثم تذكر المستعاذ منه.

فمن يقرأ المعوذتين يُوقى بإذن الله من جميع الشرور الخارجية والداخلية.

ومن عرف هذا المعنى تبين له سبب هذه الفضائل الكثيرة التي حشدت للمعوذتين


صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعاتي العزيزات

----------


## متزن روزه

ياصباح الخير ووروده وبساتينه اشحالكن ,,,,,

 ام شيخه افااااااء عليج اسئلي الغاليه وانا الحين عندي فضول ابغي اعرف السؤال الي يقرقع عندج (هههههه)
 ام عبادي  الله يوفقج وترجعين بالسلامه ومسموحه الغاليه ولاتنسينا من الدعاء 
 اتعلم وايبل وكل الوجود وبقيه التجمع صبحكن الله بالخير
 ام جاسم وحشتينننننننننننننننننننننا

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
صبحكم الله بالخير
اخباركم وخبار زراعتكم يارب بخير

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير على التجمع الحلو 
شكلها الاجازه ماثره فينا وايد 
علومي الزراعيه خلصت زراعة البصل والثوم وزرعت الورده فمكان اليلسه 
وبس

----------


## اتعلم

سؤال يالحبيبات

ينباع عندكم فصوص الورد

او ابصال الورد

مثل التوليب

----------


## اتعلم

ونسيت اقولكم بعد يمكن اجي للامارات اربع ايام يعني وقت ضيق لازم ارتب له قبل

ساعدوني بارقام عزب تبيع حيونات وطيور زينه

وبعد اذا فيه مشاتل اسعارهم حلوه وين الاقي وردة الساعه الباشن فروت 

تكفون عطوني كل الي عندكم

لان الي بيوديني يقول ماراح افرفرالامارات وماراح اسال في الشوارع كل شي سويه قبل

----------


## مالها وجود

مسى الخير و النور و السرور مزارعاتي زرعنا البطاطا و البصل و بعدني أبغي أزرع أكثر
اللهم اني اسألك جنة في الدنيا وجنة في الأخرة من غير حساب .... شوفو الطمع بس رب العالمين
كريم وان شاء الله اني استاهل شكل فيوزاتي ضربت بسير ارقد شويه

----------


## اتعلم

تكفن ياسيدات الامارات كل وحده تخصص في شي

وجمعو لي اماكن اروحلها تسلو شوي وطلعو مافي جعبتكم

ترى دورت في النت لكن اشياء عامه بس انتن نعرفن عن قرب اكثر من النت

----------


## مالها وجود

اتعلم تبين مشتل بتلقين في دبي مشتل الصحراء و ورسان زراعته متنوعه وشويه في ايكيا وشويه في أيس دبي 
وفي مسافي و سوق الجمعة في الفجيرة وهذا أحسن وااحد جربت الزراعة منه 
و في عيمان بتلقين مشتل في منطقة الزهرا يديد بدال اللي شلوه من منطقة البحر 
و في الشارجة صوب البحر أظن يسونه شارع الميناء بتلقين مشتل و لوبتسألين بعد بتلقين على اليسار سوق الطيور والحيوانات الاليفة تقريبا في نفس المنطقة أما منطقة الذيد بتلقين ذبايح عربية وشوية أرانب مالفيت واايد والعين أسمع ان فيها مشتل و كذللك بوظبي تخصص أم شيخة 
من غير المرااكز و المحلات المتخصصة في بيع النباتات و الحيوانات صعب حصرها

----------


## اتعلم

الحمدلله ياختي مالها وجود النومه خلتك تصحصحين معي جزاك الله خير

وتصدقين ابوظبي والعين والفجيره وراس الخيمه كلهم ممنوعين

مافيه غير دبي والشارقه وغيره لازم بزعل اذا بغيت اروح 

حاله مللوني وبعد الاولاد مايبغون الا الاسواق 

من الحين يقولو اذا فيها حيونات ومشاتل البيت ابرك 

الله يعين بس كل واحد بصوب وله راي غير عن الثاني

مالها وجود ماقصرتي الله يجزاك الجنه ووالديك

----------


## ميثانووبس

بتنور الامارات اختى اتعلم

صباح الخير جميعا
باذن الله مسافره العمره بعد قليل 
لا تنسوني من دعواتكم

اشوفكم على خير بعد اسبوع
همسة: ام جاسم وحشتينا الغلا  :Smile:

----------


## مالها وجود

اتعلم يزاج الله خير على الدعوة الطيبة
الله يحفظج يا ميثانو و عمره مقبولة ان شاء الله

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا يامحبات الزراعه اشحالكن ,,,,

 ام شيخه وين قاطه وين الهمسه اليوم اكيد روحتي ليوا تطمنين ع البيت وترتيباته 
 اتعلم ليش العين ممنوعه العين فيها كل شي وهاديه وعدنا بعد مهرجان في حديقة الملاهي في هيلي وعدنا مشاتل صوب البوادي مول وبعد حيوانات وبعد وايد عدنا اقول انتي بتين طياره ولاسياره اذا سياره خلي طلعتج من العين لانه اذا بتطلعين من صوب مزيد بيكون البوادي قريب عليج وانتي مروحه ( اسوي دعايه عن مدينتي العين دار الزين هههه) ومرحبابج حبيبتي اتعلم في بلادج الامارات 

 ام عبادي الله يحفظج ودرب السلامه
كل الوجود  اعلومج 
ام منصور نشيطه ماشاءالله زين زرعتي بصل وثوم ياحافظ عليج 

وتحيه من العين دار الزين لمحبات الزراعه الحاضرات والغايبات

----------


## مالها وجود

متزن روزه أعلومي طيبه الله ييسر أمورنا بس الخشم متحسس ملعوزني شربت زنجبيل و ليمون وبعدني

----------


## um sheikha

اللّهُـمَّ ما أَصْبَـَحَ بي مِـنْ نِعْـمَةٍ أَو بِأَحَـدٍ مِـنْ خَلْـقِك ، فَمِـنْكَ وَحْـدَكَ لا شريكَ لَـك ، فَلَـكَ الْحَمْـدُ وَلَـكَ الشُّكْـر .

قال‏​ صلى عليه وَسلم : 
" مَنْ قَرأَ سُورَة آلكَهّفِ فِي يَوم آلجُمعَة أضآء له مِن آلنور مآ بين آلجمعتين" 

وَ آليُوْمَ يۆميّ ... فَ لٱ تنسآنيّ .


 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​☺نصــائح أحـلـى مـن العسل من كتاب
(أسعد إمرأه فـي الـعـالـــم) 
للشيخ: عائض القرني

•ابدئي يومك بأذكار الصباح ليحصل الفلاح والنجاح. 
•واصلي الاستغفار حتى يشرف الشيطان على الانتحار.
•لا تقطعي الدعاء فإنه حبل النجاه.
•تذكري أن كلماتك تكتبها الملائكه.
•تفاءلي ولو كنتي في عين العاصفه.
*•جمال الأصابع في عقدها بالتسبيح.
•إذا أقبلت الهموم وتكاثرت الغموم فقولي:"لا إله الا الله". 
•اشتري بالدرهم دعاء الفقراء وحب المساكين.
•سجده طويله خاشعه أفضل من قصور الزهراء.
•فكري قبل إخراج الكلمه فرب كلمه قاتله.
•إحذري دعاء المظلوم ودموع المحروم.
•قبل قراءه الكتب والجرائد والمجلات: اقرئي القرآن.
•كوني سبباً لإستقامه أهلك.
•جاهدي نفسك على الطاعه فإن النفس أماره بالسوء.
•قبلي كفوف والديك تنالي الرضوان.
•ملابسك القديمه جديده عند الفقراء.
•لا تغضبي فالحياه أقصر مما تتصورين. 
•معك أقوى الأقوياء وأغنى الأغنياء_ إنه (الله) جل جلاله.
•كثره خروجك بلا حاجه لجاجه وسماجه.
•لا تغلقي باب الاجابه بالمعصيه.
•الصلاه خير مايعينك على المصائب والمتاعب.
•تجنبي الظنون السيئه تريحي وتستريحي.
•سبب كل هم الأعراض عن الله فأقبلي عليه.
•صلي صلاه تدخل معك قبرك.
•إذا سمعت عاصيه تغتاب فقولي لها: اتقي الله.
•داومي على تلاوه سوره تبارك فهي المنجيه.
•المحرومه من حرمت صلاه خاشعه وعينا دامعه.
•لا تلاحقي المؤمنات الغافلات بالأذى.
•اجعلي الحب كله لله ولرسوله لتنالي مرتبه الولايه.
•سامحي من اغتابتك فإنها أهدت لك حسناتها.
•الصلاه والتلاوه والذكر عقود زاهيه على صدرك.
•من تذكر حر النار صبر عن دواعي المعصيه.
•مادام الليل ينجلي فإن الألم سيزول، والأزمه سوف تمر
والشده تذهب.
•اهجري قيل وقال فعندك من الأعمال كالجبال.
•صلي بخشوع فكل ماينتظرك أقل شأنا من الصلاه.
•اجعلي المصحف عند رأسك فقراءه آيه خير من الدنيا ومافيها.
•الحياه جميله وأجمل منها أنتي بإيمانك وخلقك وحشمتك

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور مزارعاتي العزيزات 
السموحه منكن البارحه كان ابونا موجود وناشين من غبشه وشهدنا اشراق الشمس
وتمشينا في الحديقه واثني على الاضافات الي سويتها وخص مفاجأتي الي سويتها له 
وهي وجود شجرة البونساي الي اعطت لمسه جميله للجانب الي وضعت فيه 
وورينا ضونا وتريقنا وسولفنا بعد غياب والحلو في السالفه ان البنات راقدات وخص قطوتنا فديتها
تحيدن هاللحظات تسمي اللحظات المسرقه الله المستعان اندورها بالتفق
وعقب زارونا حبايب عندهم بنت كبر تركوش من اهل ابونا وستمتعنا بوجودهم على الغدا لين قبل المغرب غادرونا على امل اللقا بهم قريباً
ورحنا عقب صلاة المغرب نودي ويزت الخدامه المكتب بشكاري بو عشر سنين قالي خلاص برد بلادي الظاهر انه تعب ويبا يرتاح وبتوفيق من الله لقينا بشكار ثاني وعلمه يزاه الله خير والخدامه بعد انتهت اقامتها ووافقت تقعد لين انيب الخدامه الثانيه ويبالها 3 اسابيع وحووووووووووسه كل تراكم على راسي بس الحمدلله الله مسهل كل شي 

وهااااااااااااااذي اعلومي وعطني اعلومكن الطيبه .

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم

مرحبا بكن صباح الخير

شكرا حبيبتي ميثانو على الترحيب والله معاك تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه عمره مقبوله

اختي متزن اتمنى اروح العين بس يقولو بعيده وغاليه اسعارها الله يباركلكم فيها وشكرا على الترحيب

----------


## مالها وجود

صباح الخير مزارعاتنا النشيطات 
شحالج يأم شيخة و يا أتعلم

----------


## um sheikha

هلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اتعلم وام شهد شحالكن عساكن بخير وسهاله .

عزيزاتي تعرفن شو هالنبته المتدليه عاجبتني ويمكن متوفره عندنا 
الي تعرفها تخبرني يزاكن الله خير

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم

ام شيخه هاذي المتسلقه انتي او وحده من المزرعات نزلتوها قبل ولى انا غلطانه

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخير 
هلا ام شيخه شحالج وشحال شيخه وتركيه ؟
اتعلم تقصد اللبلاب يمكن

----------


## مليكة الطهر83



----------


## um sheikha

اتعلم وام منصور 
الشيره الي نزلتها هب اللبلابه 




> هلا عزيزتي مليكه الطهر 
> هيه هي الشيره الي اقصدها ما قلتيلي اسمها وبنت منوه هههه

----------


## مليكة الطهر83

إسمحيلي على التأخير يأم شيخة 

 



متابعة لعرض نباتات حديقتي اليكم هنا المتسلقة الرائعة Jacquemontia Pentantha و هي من المتسلقات الطارئة حديثا في منطقتنا تتميز بنعومة اوراقها الصغيرة على شكل قلب خضراء لماعة شديدة التحمل لتباين الفصول فهي تنمو متسارعة في الصيف كما في الشتاء غير انها لا تبدأ بالازهار الا في الخريف و تزيد كثافة ازهارها في الشتاء حتى الربيع و تخرج ازهارها في مجاميع في نهاية الافرع و ازهارها صغيرة جذابة بلون ازرق تحول الشجرة الى كتلة زرقاء في الشتاء و تساقط ازهارها اليومي يعوضه كثافة و سرعة الازهار .. هذه النبتة قابلة للزراعة ايضا في الاصص كما في التربة الارضية و هي مطواعة للتشكيل الفني و فقا للنموذج المقترح و يمكنها تغطية العرائش او تسلق جذوع الاشجار او الاسوار مع توفر شبك يساعد على اندفاع النبتة .. ما يميز النبتة تحملها للملوحة و شدة الحرارة و تقلبات الطقس و يفضل زراعتها في الاماكن المشمسة او شبه المشمسة لتجود بالتزهير و تحتاج للتسميد السنوي الاعتيادي .. تباع هذه المتسلقة في القليل من المشاتل و لترغيب الزبون يضطر المشتل لعرضها و هي كبيرة الحجم مزروعة في الارض اوفي اصص كبير خاصة عندما تكون مزهرة .. و حال هذه المتسلقة حال الكثير من المتسلقات في امكانية تغطية النباتات المجاورة في حال تركها حرة دون توجيه او تشذيب كما انها متراكمة تأتي فروعها فوق بعض استمرارا لنموها المتواصل بحيث تمثل مع الوقت ثقلا يستلزم ان تكون العرائش الحامل لها قوية ... تعجبني هذه النبتة لسببين : لون ازهارها الازرق السماوي و ارتباط التزهير بفصل محدد في السنة عكس الغالبية من المتسلقات التي نعرفها في الخليج المزهرة اغلب العام لهذا فهي تخلق عندي الاحساس بالانتظار و الشعور بالتغيير الفصلي و الزمني .. اللي يجربها يحبها .

----------


## um sheikha

اللّهُـمَّ ما أَصْبَـَحَ بي مِـنْ نِعْـمَةٍ أَو بِأَحَـدٍ مِـنْ خَلْـقِك ، فَمِـنْكَ وَحْـدَكَ لا شريكَ لَـك ، فَلَـكَ الْحَمْـدُ وَلَـكَ الشُّكْـر .


 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

‏​قمة ﻓيّ الروعه ونحن نجهلها ! 

‏​‏​‏​​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​قٱل تعآلىَ فِيّ سورة الكهف : 

( المال ۆالبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا ۆالباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا ۆخير أملا ) .. 

• فمآهِـيَّ [ الباقيات الصالحات ] ، ۆمَآثۆابها !! 
هِ
هِـيَّ .. 
[ سبحآن آللّہ ، والحمدللّہ ، ۆلٱ إلہ إلٱآللّہ ، ۆآللّہ أگبر ] .. 
ۆسميت [ بالباقيات ] .. 
لأنها هِـيَّ آلتيّ يبقى ثۆابها ۆيدوم جزائها .. 

قٱل رسۆلَ آللّہ ( صلى الله علَيہ ۆسلم ) ، قۆلۆا : 
[ سبحآن آللّہ ، والحمدللّہ ، ۆلٱ إلہ إلٱآللّہ ، ۆآللّہ أگبر ] .. 
فأنهن يأتين يُـۆم القيامة : 
[ منجيات ، ۆمقدمات ، ۆ هن الباقيات الصالحات ]

صبحكن الله بنور والسرور مزارعاتي العزيزات 

مليكه الطهر 
يزاج الله خير عزيزتي الصوره الي حطيتها هي صوره من حديقة شخص في نفس المنتدى الي انتي حطيتيلياه وما عرفت وين خزنت الرابط 
حياج الله امبينا شكلج من زوار تجمعنا ,, ويسرنا انضمامج معانا


اعلومي لهذا الصباح 
والله ياطويلات العمر سايره المينا وراده من المينا وابونا يقولي هاااا طاحت الشرهه ولا بعدها << لا بعدها ههههههه
خت كم شتله ظل لانه عندي بقعه ظليله ما تياها الشمس وبتونيا زياده 

انصحكن ببتونيا السعوديه لااااااااااااا تاخذن بتونيا الامارات ما يشب 

حياكن مرحبا الساع 

نبات العنكبوت او الي يسمونه الفلانجيوم 

 

ام كشه السرخسية او الفوجير زرعتها مع البتونيا السعودي 
 


هالموسم بديت ازرع المناطق الفاضيه الي ماكان عندي وقت ازرعها الموسم الي فات 
وهنيه انا كلي 

 

اذا بتلاحظن ستاند ابيض هذا عندي من ايام الشقه حق متوت شيخه شارتنه من 9 سنين 
ومحتفظه فيه بعمر العصافير الي عندي وكان متوه وياهن 
ماهان عليه اقلطه خليته ويا وقته خليت لمزارع يقص الحديده البارزه الي يوقف عليه متوه وبحط المتسلقه الي حطيت 
صورتها البارحه وبحطها على الحشيش هذا جان ريتها وان شاء الله القاها وبراويكن اياه 
بعد ما سوينا لها اعادة تدوير 

وبس سامحونا على لقصور ما قهويتكن مستعيله هههههه

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ياصديقاتي العزيزات اشحالكن ,,,,,,

ماشاءالله ياام شيخه كل اعلومج غاويه ومسموحه الغاليه لكن المره اليايه مانتنازل عن اقهوتنا ( هههههههه)
اما عن اعلومي البارحه رحت سوق الجمعه وياسلام ع سوق اليمعه اسميه في زراعه اشكال وارناق والحمدلله انا سايرين سيارتين واشتريت واليوم من الصبح وانا ازرع بحاول انزل الصور اذا قدرت اليوم 

بقية التجمع اعلومكن ,,,,

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته صباح الخير

كيف حالكم يامزارعات ام شيخه ها الشير الي مثل شجرة الكريسمس نصحني مستشاري اني ما شتريها لانها بتموت في الصيف ولقيت عنده ملكة الليل هم نصحني ما خذها الى اذا بغيت الاستمتاع 

بها الان مع ان ريحتها كانت شايله المكان ادوخ اخذت شتلة جوري وريحان غريب اسمه ريحان بخاري اوراقه جدا صغيره وريحته قويه وما يطول اكثر من ربع الى نصف متران شاء الله اشتري 

احواض واصورها ولقيت اشياء غريبه وعجيبه من شجر وورودالوان واشكال ما صدقت ان هذا كله عندنا 

وهذا علومي 

وسلامتكم وفي امان الله

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
اخباركم يارب تكونو بصحه وسلامه

اخباري مثل كل يوم روتين ممل مع الاختبارات

----------


## مالها وجود

مسى الخير مزارعات انا هالفترة ما عندي علوم و لا شيء جديد

----------


## um sheikha

ام عبدالله 
مساء الورد
فالج طيب يام عبدالله تامرين امر 
شو غلبتينا بسيرت سوق اليمعه هههههه كل حد اييني يقولي معقوله ماسرتيله ان شاء الله ان الله احيانا 
وجعلنا من الحين بنسيرله هالاسبوع لانه المينا ما فيه انواع عدله كلها مكرره وقليل ما تلقين شي مب عندنا 
ويله شدي حيلج نبا صور 


همووووسه 
وعليج السلاااااام والرحمه 
عن تجربه جان تتكلمين عن بنت القنصل الي اوراقها حمر شيرة لكرسمس ما تموت وبالعكس شوفي بالصور

هاذي الصوره ختها بتاريخ 17-1-2011 

 

وهنيه بتاريخ 29-3-2011
اذا بتلاحظين ان الاوراق الحمرا بدت تذبل 

 

وهنيه بتاريخ 12-5-2011



وبعد ماصارت مثل اخر صوره واكبر وهذا الكلام لين بداية شهر 7 مع بداية اجازة المدارس واحنا سايرين انقيض في ليوا كلمت عامل المزرعه الي حطيته بدال الطباخ يحطها تحت المظله والاخ طالع عن البيت يومين ومعتمد على الرش الالي للحشيش ونسى الشير الي يسقيهن باليد وذبحلياهن عطش وشمسنا ما ترحم ونحرقت بغيت اصيح وابونا حط عليه بس عاد شو بيشفي غليلي بعد ما ماتت الغبي .. كنت اتابع نموهن علشان اشوف اذا صحيح ما يستحملن الحراره ولقيتهن بالعكس بيض الله ويهن شتلتين عاشن لين شهر 7 وفي نفس المكان الي في الصوره والشمس دايركت عليهن هاذي تجربتي جان تتكلمين عن هالشيره .
وبأنتظار صور يديده انتي كريم واحنا نستاهل ياهمس .

اتعلم 
وعليج السلاااام والرحمه 
كلنا ياختيه نفس الحال الله المستعان بس الجو والزراعه مخففه علينا حدت هالروتين الممل 

ام شهد 
مساء الورد 
المهم يام شهد ان الله لايغير علينا نعمة الصحه والعافيه وراحة البال 
والباقي يتجدد ان شاء الله ان كان اليوم ولا باجر

----------


## xouaexo

صباح الخير 
اشحالكم يا صبايا اتولهت عليكم 
صبيه صبيه ورده ورده 
اولا اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لمن افتقد تواجدي العطر القمزيه روزا وميثانه 
وبعد اللي ييت على بالهم ولا سالوا مشكورين 
اجازة بو جاسم حاولنا قدر المستطاع الاستمتاع فيها رغم المنغصات من مرض الاطفال 
ومرضي حلو يوم الجميع ماجزين 
صبايا وصفة ام خليفه الله يذكرها بالخير للبرد وايد مفعولها قوي وهي شرب الزنجبيل 
المعصور بعد برشه وبعدين تستعمليه في الحليب الفرش مع الزعفران والمشافي ربكم الكريم 

انرد لاخبارنا الحلوه 
قبل لا انسى ام شيخه المتسلقه الرقيقه اللي سالتي عنها موجوده في ورسان ووايد زهورها كيوت 
لكنني ملانه من المتسلقات وما اشتريتها 
يا بنات موقف فضيع استوى اتخيلوا سايره ورسان بشبي وشبابي ابا انتعش واسلي خاطري بطرواه 
وهناك اكتشف ويا للهول ان ما عندي كاش وبو جاسم ما عنده غير 300روبيه كاش 
وابكي وابكي واشوف الورود تناديني وديني معاج بغنيج 
وانا ما اقدر شو اشتري شو اخلي 
وعناد ما اشتريت ولا شي 
وعقب بو جاسم نزل ايصلي المغرب مع البتان فاتعوذت بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
وغمضت عيوني وسويت حذرا بذرا وعديت لعشرا واشتريت ان دور جوري متسلق 
وكم ورده موسميه وطقم اصص بيبي بلو 
ويوم رد بو جاسم شافهم ايحملون بالسياره مات من الضحك وقال وين اللي زعلانه 
الحمدلله نزلت اصلي ولا جان بترجعيني من نص الطريج 
نصيحه قبل لا اتسيرون اي مشتل اتشيكون على الكاش والا سيتحطم قلبكم اربا اربا 

وسرنا بتنا ليله في شاليه اليادي وليله في راك 
وامس حضرت عرس في دبي الثيم ماله لورا اشلي ستايل حتى كراسي القاعه 
مغيره ومب عاديه 

اليوم عندي عزومه باربيكيو في حديقة بيتنا ووصيتهم يلبسون كاجول وثياب ثجيله 
لان وايد برد 
والحين بخليكم بسير ارتب اليلسه واطلع الاكسسوارات الموسميه

----------


## شماسية صيف

للرفع

----------


## um sheikha

اللّهُـمَّ إِنِّـي أسْـأَلُـكَ العَـفْوَ وَالعـافِـيةَ في الدُّنْـيا وَالآخِـرَة ، اللّهُـمَّ إِنِّـي أسْـأَلُـكَ العَـفْوَ وَالعـافِـيةَ في ديني وَدُنْـيايَ وَأهْـلي وَمالـي ، اللّهُـمَّ اسْتُـرْ عـوْراتي وَآمِـنْ رَوْعاتـي ، اللّهُـمَّ احْفَظْـني مِن بَـينِ يَدَيَّ وَمِن خَلْفـي وَعَن يَمـيني وَعَن شِمـالي ، وَمِن فَوْقـي ، وَأَعـوذُ بِعَظَمَـتِكَ أَن أُغْـتالَ مِن تَحْتـي .

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

‏ذكروا أن النبي سليمان كان جالساً على شاطيء بحر , فبصر بنملة تحمل حبة قمح

تذهب بها نحو البحر , فجعل سليمان ينظر إليها حتى بلغت الماء فإذا بضفدعة

قد أخرجت رأسها من الماء ففتحت فاها , فدخلت النملة وغاصت الضفدعة في

البحر ساعة طويلة 

وسليمان يتفكر في ذلك متعجباً. ثم أنها خرجت من الماء

وفتحت فاها فخرجت النملة ولم يكن معها الحبة. فدعاها سليمان عليه السلام وسألها أين كانت ؟

فقالت : يا نبي الله إن في قعر البحر الذي تراه

*صخرة مجوفة وفي جوفها دودة عمياء وقد خلقها الله تعالى هنالك , فلا تقدرأن

تخرج منها لطلب معاشها , وقد وكلني الله برزقها فأنا أحمل رزقها وسخرالله

تعالى هذه الضفدعة لتحملني فلا يضرني الماء في فيها , وتضع فاها على ثقب

الصخرة وأدخلها , ثم إذا أوصلت رزقها إليها وخرجت من ثقب الصخرة إلى

فيها فتخرجني من البحر. 

فقال سليمان عليه السلام : وهل سمعت لها من تسبيحة ؟

قالت نعم ,

إنها تقول: (يا من لا تنساني في جوف هذه الصخرة تحت هذه اللجة، برزقك، لا تنس عبادك المؤمنين برحمتك).

إن من لا ينسى دودة عمياء في جوف صخرة صمّاء، تحت مياه ظلماء، كيف ينسى الإنسان؟

فعلى الإنسان أن لا يتكاسل عن طلب رزقه أو يتذمر من تأخر وصوله فالله الذي خلق الانسان

أدرى بما هو أصلح لحاله وكفيل بأن يرزقه من عنده سبحانه.

‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​فائدة قولك: " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " عند بدء أي عمل

صبحكن الله بالخير مزارعاتي النشيطات

----------


## um sheikha

ام عفرا 
الحمدلله على السلامه وعمرتن مقبوله ان شاء الله .




> صباح الخير 
> ياحي الله بام جاسم صباح النور والسرور
> اشحالكم يا صبايا اتولهت عليكم 
> صبيه صبيه ورده ورده 
> وحنا تولهنا على صاحبة الخط البنفسجي 5 وعلى امل اللقاء بج بعد الاجازه 
> اولا اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لمن افتقد تواجدي العطر القمزيه روزا وميثانه 
> وبعد اللي ييت على بالهم ولا سالوا مشكورين 
> اجازة بو جاسم حاولنا قدر المستطاع الاستمتاع فيها رغم المنغصات من مرض الاطفال 
> ومرضي حلو يوم الجميع ماجزين 
> ...

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير اش حالكم يامزارعات عساكم بخير

ام جاسم عودا حميدا وحركة ابو جاسم ياما اكلنا منها وسهره سعيده

ام شيخه حبيبتي الي اقصده مو الي نزلتي صورها قصدي الي بجنب الباب في الاصيص الملون ما عرف اسمها وقال لي لا يضحكون عليك ويقولون للك انها تطرد الحشرات والناموس

خواتي عندي الجاردنيا بتلاتها فيها مثل الصدا وماهي راضيه تفتح والبعض يتساقط طبيعي من تغير الجو او هناك مشكله




.

وتمسون على خير

----------


## مالها وجود

نفس الحالة بعد عندي الجاردينيا أوراقها أصفرت و أعتقد أن السبب نقص الحديد و الماي فيه نسبة ملوحة

----------


## سلرا

شو هالبانكر المزعج الي يطلع في يسار الشاشه مايتسكر ويحجب الكلام حشا دعايا غصبا عنك


ام شيخه فديتج الله يبارك لج بس انا مارحت الاسبوع الي طاف باجر ان شاء الله بروح وايت صعبه الحجوزات والحمد لله تيسرت باجر بس لمده يومين يلا احسن عن لا شى الله يكتب لنا الاجر وبندعيلكم جميعا ان شاء الله بدون استثناء

----------


## سلرا

ينباع في المحلات الزراعيه براده الحديد مفيده للقاردينيا ولباقي الاشجار الي تصفر وتيبس اوراقها

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13: 

*​​​​​​​​​​​هل فكرتم يوما•••
 ماهي الوان السموات السبع ؟
اذا كنت لاتعلم فاعلم ان كل سماء لها اسم ولون،، 
~~ سبحان الله ~~ 

اسم السماء الدنيا الاولى
 - رقيع- وهي من دخان، ، 

اسم السماء الثانية
 - قيدوم - وهي على لون النحاس،، 

واسم السماء الثالثة
 - الماروم - وهي على لون النور،، 

واسم السماء الرابعة
 -أرفلون - وهي على لون الفضة،، 

*واسم السماء الخامسة
 -هيفوف- وهي على لون الذهب، ، 

واسم السماء السادسه
 - عروس - وهي ياقوتة خضراء، ، 

واسم السماء السابعة 
 - عجماء - وهي درة بيضاء

~~ سبحان الله ~~ 

صبحكن الله بالنور والسرور عزيزاتي 
همس 
السموحه منج اعتقدت انها بنت القنصل وانا بعد اعاني من اصفرار وردة الجوري واصفرار ورق الجاردينا

ام شهد 
نفس الحاله عندي الجاردينا مصفره 

ام عفرا 
هلا فديتج تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه ياربي العالم كلها قاضه العمره ويشتكون من قل الحجوزات الله ايسر امركم 
يزاج الله خير بتخبر بومريم عن برادة الحديد جان ايروم ايبها اليه .

----------


## xouaexo

> شو هالبانكر المزعج الي يطلع في يسار الشاشه مايتسكر ويحجب الكلام حشا دعايا غصبا عنك
> 
> 
> ام شيخه فديتج الله يبارك لج بس انا مارحت الاسبوع الي طاف باجر ان شاء الله بروح وايت صعبه الحجوزات والحمد لله تيسرت باجر بس لمده يومين يلا احسن عن لا شى الله يكتب لنا الاجر وبندعيلكم جميعا ان شاء الله بدون استثناء



اتسيرين واتردين بالسلامه يا سارا وعمره مقبوله باذن الله 


صبحكم الله بالخير 
اشحالكم يا صبايا التجمع الحسناوات 

اشحالج يا ام شيخه انا للاسف ما عندي عميل واحد 
اشتري من كل مشتل زهره اقصد كومة زهور 
وايطلعون الكراتين برع وعقب ابو جاسم ايمر وايحمل ويدفع دفع بلا عنا 
وانا لاخر لخظه امتع نظري بالزهور واخر وحده تدخل السياره 

همس الازاهير هذا اللون بسبب البرد حتى بتلاحظون الاشجار ما اتورد 
انتظري اسبوعين وبيخف البرد 
وانا اغرز سيخ حديد بشكل دائم للاشجار وها الشي يغني عن البراده 
اللي ممكن اتزيد او تنقص عن الحاجه

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ياحلوات التجمع هذي صور الزراعه الي صورتها من مشتل سوق اليمعه 


















وهذي الصور الي نزلت والباقي لعوزني ماطاعن ينزلن

----------


## xouaexo

> مرحبا ياحلوات التجمع هذي صور الزراعه الي صورتها من مشتل سوق اليمعه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




يا سلام وايد حلوه الكره العوده الخضره بكم اشتريتيها ؟
خدعتج عليج واحد وبعد ذاكرتي ردت لي واتذكرت انج عازمتنا على افتر نون تي 
في زعبيل سراي من العام ولين الحين ما شربنا حتى ماي 

الصور اتينن مبين انج كنتي شاطره وساحبه الكاش اللي في المكينه كله 
ما سويتي مثل خويتج ام جاسم ناسيه البوك في البيت 
ودوم التنزيل يقهر والصور اللي تبيها هي اللي ما تتنزل 
ننتظر انشوف الزراعه مزروعه والكره ملعوب فيها 
ولا تنسين صور القهوه والفواله الخياليه

----------


## مالها وجود

عندي بودرة سودا و بودرة وردية في أكياس صغيره كبر الكف أحيد مال المشتل عطاني العام اللي طاف و استخدمته حق الشير تثمر .....هل هوه برادة الحديد كنت متوقعة أف ما ادري شوه بلاني ...
متزن روزه نبتة الكرسمس على كم عندهم في سوق الجمعه

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
اشحالكم
بحاول اتعلم اللهجه الاماراتيه

سؤال حبيبتي متزن البرتقاله الي في الصوره تعرفين بكم سعرها

عندي مثلها بس الثمر قليل وبطيئ في النضج 

وتصبحون على خير

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير كيف حال الطيبين 

ياوجود من راي تأخذين الاكياس وتسألين احسن \ روز ماشاء الله ممكن نتعرف ع الورده الفوشي الي تشبه المروحه لا يكون وردة الساعه الي ادور عليها اتعلم

خواتي في زيارتي الاخيره لدبي نزلت في اتلانتس وزارعين في المدخل شجر صغار وفيه ورود مثل الياسمين وريحتها خليط ما بين الياسمين والليمون انهبلت عليها سألت ما حد عارف ياليت الي

تعرف ادلني بارك الله فيكم


تذكرون مقطع الفيديو الي نزلته في قسمنا طبقته النتيجه ممتازه لكن بجد متعبه في حكايه قطف البراعم طعمها لوحدها في مرار لكن مع السلطه مالها طعم لكن نصيحه الي تحب تجربها تقلل الكميه جدا لانه 

يتضاعف انا سويت نوعين متوفره عندي والى اللقاء

----------


## xouaexo

> مساء الخير كيف حال الطيبين 
> 
> ياوجود من راي تأخذين الاكياس وتسألين احسن \ روز ماشاء الله ممكن نتعرف ع الورده الفوشي الي تشبه المروحه لا يكون وردة الساعه الي ادور عليها اتعلم
> 
> خواتي في زيارتي الاخيره لدبي نزلت في اتلانتس وزارعين في المدخل شجر صغار وفيه ورود مثل الياسمين وريحتها خليط ما بين الياسمين والليمون انهبلت عليها سألت ما حد عارف ياليت الي
> 
> تعرف ادلني بارك الله فيكم
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## هانزادا

مساء الخييييييير 
لا يوجد اي جديد عندي الا حشرة العيال

----------


## مالها وجود

مساء الخير مزارعاتي 
أم شيخة هالفقرات على قولتهم همسات صباحية مع كثرة قرايتي فيه أشياء أول مره أقرااها عندج بليز
أكتبيلي المصدر يزاج الله خير بسير بشتريه حبي القرايه قبل النوم
الله يبارك فيهم ياهانزاده و يجعلهم من الذرية الصالحة  :Smile: 

انا اتريا البرد يخف وبزرع بطاطا في أحواض بلاستيك أسهل الحين البرودة بتأثر على البادرات 
و اليوم حطيت من الفيتامينات للجاردينيا و ان شاء الله ما تلحق الجوري اللي ما يعمر عندي  :Frown: 
*خاطري احوط في المشاتل ...بقولكم من فتره كنت مصدعة و اقولهم تعبانه ردوني البيت بسني ما تحمل
شوي الا يقولون سايرين شوي المشتل جان استانس و حتى الصداع خاز و اقولهم خلااااص لا تردون بسيييير
و هم يقولون لي يا حرمة يلسي بتستريحين شكلج تعبانه و مالج بارض ههههههههههههه واشتنها ورسان
بمشاتلها وورودها ترد الروح*
همس الازاهير الحب الاخضر هذا ماش والا حلبة ؟

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساءالخير 

خواتي ام جاسم \وجود ها النوعين عدس الكبير مال الكشري والصغير الاخضر ما عرف اسمه عرفتني عليه شغالت امي الاندونيسيه . تسويه مسلوق مع شوي نارجين وزنجيبل اخضروسكر مفيد جدا للعظام ولذيذ واايد 

باقي الخوات وينكم والي دورتهم شهرين ما خلصت شهورهم

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
اخباركم

ام جاسم ماخلصو اختبارات توهم ثاني يوم

شكرا على الدعوه بس والله خايفه على عمري من البيديان حق شغالتكم اخاف تسويها بي

----------


## اتعلم

همس هذا اسمه ماش ونستعمله مسلوق مع ملح فوق الرز او شربه لكن طريقة الاندنوسيات كرهتها يحطون معه حليب وسكر

طريقتك لقيتها مره بمحل بمكه وسويتها شربه طلعت لذيذه 

بالعافيه عليك
تصبحون على خير

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن مزارعاتي 
شحالكن عسأكن بخير 
ألسموحه منكن ترانيه خارج بوظبي ومن زحمة الاهل ماروم ادخل التجمع 
دخولي بيقتصر على متابعة القسم 
من ارجع بوظبي بتواصل وياكن ان شاء الله تعالى 
سلامي للجميع.

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ياحلوات التجمع اشحالكن .....

 ام جاسم فالج طيب بس احسن اعزمكن ع شاهي كرك فوق يبل حفيت شوه رايج وبخصوص الكاش اول شي جيكنا عليه عشان مايستوي فينا مثلج 

 كل الوجود النبته عندهم ع 15 درهم 
اتعلم بصراحه ما تخبرت عن سعرها بس من قبل ماخذه هنتين صغار بس ماتن كان سعرهن 30درهم 
 همس ماشاءالله شاده حيلج و ماعرفت اي وحده تقصدين 
ام منصور حشرة لعيال هي ضريبة الاجازه لابد منها الله يسلمهم ويخليهم 

ام شيخه نحنا بخير اشحالج انتي واكيد في ليوا 

بخبركن عن اعلومي من يومين قطعت السبانخ وسوينا فطاير بصراحه طعمه فرش ماشاءالله

----------


## ميثانووبس

مراحب
وصلت من مكة وما نسيتكم
شو العلوم؟؟

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير جميعا

تقبل الله يا ميثا وحمد لله على السلامه

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ,,,

مرحبا ام عبادي وعمرة مقبوله وتقبل الله طاعتكم

مساء النور ياهمس

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم

اخباركم 

الحمدلله على السلامه اختي ميثانو ومقبولا سعيكم

بالعافيه عليكم السبانخ يامتزن ذوقينا

وش اخبارك هموسه واخبار السعوديه

----------


## um sheikha

السلام عليكن 
وأخير صلحوا النت 

ام عبدالله 
يم يمي فطائر سبانخ بالعافيه ان شاء الله 
أنا هب في ليوا في الذيد ياختيه ويوم ودوني زياره للمشاتل تذكرتج 

ام عبادي 
الحمدلله على السلامه تقبل الله طاعتج وعمرتن مقبوله ياربي
وبانتظار تباشرين موضوعج وموقفه ان شاء الله فيه .

----------


## اتعلم

صباح الخير والسرور 
اخبار الاخضر
الله يوفق الجميع لطاعته

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير مزارعاتنا الحسناوات 
تقبل الله طاعتج يا ميثانو وعمره مقبوله 
موافقه يا روزا اتودوني فوق اليبل ولا على السيف المهم انعزم 
اشحالج يا اتعلم وكيف اصبحت 
وانت يا همس شو اخبار الحديقه والنافوره الحلوه 
حطي لنا صورتها مره ثانيه زيادة في الخير 
ام شيخه اخبار ليوا وشو اخبار الناقه المزيونه اللي وصل سعرها مدري كم مليون 
وراعيها ما يبا ايبيعها 
سارا العزيزه رديتي من العمره ولا بعدج ؟
ووين هانزادا مب لازم اخبار زراعيه مجرد سوالف اتقصر الدوب

----------


## ميثانووبس

مرحبابكم جميعا
انشغلت طبعا اليوم بمراقبه زرعي وتنظيفه 
وسقيه
لان خداماتى الظاهر خذن اجازة عن كل شيء خخخخ
تصدقون انه اورد اكثر الزرع يوم قل عنه الماي!
والجوري اطولن سبحان الله ووردن..
انتظر ارتاح واصور لكم كم صوره ترد الروح :Smile:

----------


## هانزادا

عمره مقبوله يا ميثا وهنيتي ببيت زرتيه 
علوم البرد وياكن ؟
علومي انا زينه عندي مسؤوليات وايد هالايام 
منها التراثي ومنها الاجتماعي 
التراثي اخدم تلي مستويه عيوز واتريا اخلصه عشان جيه مااكتب ردود وايده 
بس اتابع من البيبي 
والمسؤوليه الثانيه بخبركم عنها فوقتها 
وتصبحون على خير

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ياالبردانات ماشوف تقرقيع وايد الهدواء غالب 
 ام شيخه في الذيد ياسلام عيل اكيد اليوم في سوق اليمعه لايفوتج تراه قريب لايقصون عليج
 ام جاسم حياج الله الغاليه في اي وقت تبين حاضرين بس فوق اليبل وايد برد شوه رايج في عزبة الوالده وبنسويلج الجاهي الكرك وخمير ع الفحم انتي عزمي بس ونحنا نترياج وبتنور العين 
اتعلم شوه اخبار الامتحانات عندكم 
ام منصور ياسلام عليج يالتراثيه ذكرتيني بالتلي والكجوجه لايكون مشتركه في القريه التراثيه 

وبقية التجمع وحشتونا 
وانقول ارقااااااااااااااااااااااد تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايم

----------


## مالها وجود

مسى الخير مزارعاتي العزيزات شوه عندي من العلوم ....... ماشي مجابلة TV و العيال شوية لعب معاهم
السوالف غير ومسهريني عشان فلم مدقستر تو حشى حتى أسمه موب متأكدة منه المهم أحضر معاهم هههه
الزراعة ....... لعبة فيها الخدامة وقامت حشت الريحان و انا ما صدقت يطول قهر شوهت منظر الزراعة 
و السبب أونه مصفر يأخي أنتي حد أمرج شلج تقطعين و هاي ثالث مره تسويها المهم انها مابطول مابقى لها شي
شهر وبنفتك و الله يعين من اللي ياي

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم

علومكن 

انا علومي الاختبارات مخربه النفسيه 
مطاق وهواش وعناد ربكم يعين

بس اطلع اشوف الاخضر اروق الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## ميثانووبس



----------


## um sheikha

همسات مسائيه 

# رؤيه مختلفه ..
‏ 
في نھايھ السنھ ، 
جلس آلمؤلف الكبير أمام مكتبھ ، 
و أمسك بقلمھ ، وكتب :

[ في آلسنھ آلماضيھ ، آجريت عمليھ إزالھ 
المرارھ ولازمت آلفراش عدھ شھور ] 

[ وبلغت آلستين من آلعمر فتركت وظيفتي 
آلمھمھ في دار آلنشر آلكبرى آلتي ظللت 
آعمل بھا ثلاثين عاما ،]

[ وتوفي والدي ]

[ ورسب ابني في بكالوريوس كليھ آلطب 
لتعطلھ عن آلدراسھ عدھ شھور بسبب إصابتھ 
في حادث سيارھ ،]


وفى نھايھ آلصفحھ كتب :
[ يا لھا من سنھ سيئھ ! ] 


. . . دخلت زوجتھ غرف مكتبھ ، 
ولاحظت شرودھ ، فاقتربت منھ ،
ومن فوق كتفھ قرأت ما كتب ،
فتركت آلغرفھ بھدوء . . 
وبعد دقائق عادت وقد آمسكت بيدها 
ورقھ آخرى ، وضعتھا بھدوء بجوار آلورقھ 
آلتي سبق أن كتبھا زوجھا . .
. . . آخذ آلزوج ورقھ زوجتھ وقرأ منھا :
في السنھ الماضيھ ، 

[ شفيت من آلام آلمرارھ 
آلتي عذبتك سنوات طويلھ ]

[ وبلغت آلستين وأنت في تمام الصحھ 
وستتفرغ للكتابھ و آلتأليف بعد آن تم 
آلتعاقد معك على نشر آكثر من كتاب مھم ]

[ وعاش وآلدك حتى بلغ آلخامسھ و آلثمانين
دون أن يسبب لأحد أي متاعب ، 
وتوفي في هدوء دون أن يتألم ]

[ ونجا ابنك من آلموت في حادث آلسيارھ 
وشفى بغير أيھ عاهات أو مضاعفات ]

وختمت آلزوجھ عبارتھا قائلھ :
[ يا لھا من سنھ تغلب فيھا حظنا الحسن على حظنا السيئ ] . . 



#رؤيه مختلفه لنفس الأحداث !

----------


## ميثانووبس

قصه حلوة ام شيخه ومؤثرة

----------


## xouaexo

هلللللللو 
احالكم خبروني رياييلكم واخوانكم وعيالكم صلوا استسقاء ولا لا 
يالله بغيث همالي لين يخضر عشب بينونه والبدو اطيب مراعيها 
قبل لا انسى اشحالج وجود 
شو ها الجواري خبريهم لا ايقربون من الزراعه تصفر تسود اتحت اوراقها 
الحين وايد برد وكل شي وارد 
بس من ايخلص البرد بيرد الزرع بكامل نظارته وحيويته 
وحلو فلم مدغشقر وبعد فلم اسمه ريو وايد حلو انا مثلج شايفه وحافظه كل افلام الاطفال 

ام شيخه المتفائلين دايما ايشوفون النص المليان من الكوب والمتشلئمين يزعلون لانه مب متروس 
والمؤمن يحمد ويشكر ربه في جميع الاحوال 

يالله يا ميثانه ننتظر الصور الحلوه 

هانزادا ابا بادله لصروالي المزراي 
وابا مدس تلي لموبايلي 

اخباري طيبه لانني وقفت كل اشغال الصبغ والديكور في البيت وقلت ما ابا اشوف عمال لين ما اتخلص الاجازه 
فكه منهم 
ها الايام وقفنا الافتر نون تي ومركزين على يلسة بعد المغرب 
انسوي شاهي زنجبيل وكرك وخبز اجباب ونشوي كستنا وذره وعرايين استغفر الله 
حاولنا نشوي مشروم لكنه فشل 
منو ايعرف شجايل نشوي مشروم 
اشجاري وازهاري الجميله تقاوم البرد ولو اقدر احطي لها دفايات جان دفيتها 

سارا العزيزه ما ادري ردت من العمره ولا بعدها 
اليوم اشتريت نباتات داخليه من ايكيا 
ومع انني موقفه اشتري جاردينيا الا انني شفتها بلونين اصفر وابيض 
جان اشتريها ايدي تاكلني

----------


## مالها وجود

يا رب تدخلنا الجنة بلا حساب شوه اقولكن طلعت من العيادة انا وولدي الصغير على مشتل صغيرون 
واستغربت انه ماشاء الله يزن عليه امايه ابا اسير اشوف الزرااعه و اشتريلي سبحان الله يالوراثة
يوم دخلت مالقيت شي ينشرا واحاول ارضي الصغير اقوله بوديك الفجيرة أصبر و تام في خاطره لين الحين :Smile: 
بسير اشوف وياهم فلم يزقروني يقولون حلو تصبحن على خير و احلام سعيده

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وحشتوني وايد

وأعترف بتقصيري

جزى الله خير كل وحدة سألت عني في غيابي سرا وعلنا

باقي لي اسبوع عن انتهاء الدورة واحتمال يكون عندي اسبوعين تدريب للدورة... :Frown:  دعواتكم

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
الله يسعدك اخت احلام ويوفقك بدورتك وتحصلي ماتتمنيين

شكرا على ردك على سؤالي لكن سامحيني ازعجتك ماكنت عارفه ان عندك دوره

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير كيف حال خوياتي 

حي الله احلام اش فيك مستعجله تقهوي عذرينك يكفي طلتك

اخباري الحمدلله وماشاء الله الجاردينيا تهبل كلها متفتحه حتى الي شكيت امرها والتوت والليمون الفيتامين المركب امره عجيب نفسي اعطي زوجي وبناتي كل واحد ملعقه

وبالنسبه للنافوره مصورتها من زمن طويل وفي الشنطه يام جاسم رحت لكم محل وطلبوا مبلغ خيالي تقريبا 15 الف تصوري زوجي يقول نظام تطفيش لانه كم حبه ما تخارجهم

لي اسبوعين محبوسه في البيت عمي ابو زوجي صار له حادث ومنوم في المستشفى وزوجي معاه يجي البيت يغير ملابسه ويرجع مليت وطفشت وساعة ما افتكر عمي وحاله اقول الحمد لله اني امشي على

رجولي 

هي ام جاسم هاك الصور







وهذه مالها خص بالموضوع

----------


## مالها وجود

همس الازاهير لو تصورين الفيتامين اللي حطيتية للجاردينيا أبغي اشتري منه 
براعم الجاردينيا اللي عندي طاح تم الورق بس و اللي قريب من الارض مصفر

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ع تجمعنا اشحالكن ياحلوات وشوه اخباركن ,,,,

مرحبا ياام جواهر  والله يعينج ع هذي الدوره اكيد دورة ترقيه 
 همس تستاهلين سلامة عمج الله يقومه بالسلامه ويخليه اللكم وماتشوفون شر انشاءالله
 ام شيخه وين ديارج 
 ام جاسم الحمدلله كلهم صلوا وانشاءالله المطر بينا 

البقيه الحلوه احلى تحيه من دارالزين العين

----------


## xouaexo

> مساء الخير كيف حال خوياتي 
> 
> حي الله احلام اش فيك مستعجله تقهوي عذرينك يكفي طلتك
> 
> اخباري الحمدلله وماشاء الله الجاردينيا تهبل كلها متفتحه حتى الي شكيت امرها والتوت والليمون الفيتامين المركب امره عجيب نفسي اعطي زوجي وبناتي كل واحد ملعقه
> 
> وبالنسبه للنافوره مصورتها من زمن طويل وفي الشنطه يام جاسم رحت لكم محل وطلبوا مبلغ خيالي تقريبا 15 الف تصوري زوجي يقول نظام تطفيش لانه كم حبه ما تخارجهم
> 
> لي اسبوعين محبوسه في البيت عمي ابو زوجي صار له حادث ومنوم في المستشفى وزوجي معاه يجي البيت يغير ملابسه ويرجع مليت وطفشت وساعة ما افتكر عمي وحاله اقول الحمد لله اني امشي على
> ...


lمشكوووووووووووووووره على الصور الحلوه يا همس 
النافوره مع البنا بالكامل بخمستعشر الف يالله بالستر من محمد بن فتر 
وربي يعافي عمج ويشفي كل مريض 
شو سالفة الفيتامين هو صج يصلح للبني ادمين ولا تتغشمرين 
وربي يفرحج ويهنيج بعيالج وريلج وحديقتج يا رب 

هلا احلام يا مصبر الموعود 
بنصبر وننتظر ردتج لنا بالسلامه ونعد الايام والليالي التي تمر بطيئا بانتظار 
عودتك يا احلام الطيبه الحبوبه وربي ايسر امورج ويعلي شانك في الدنيا والاخره 

مشكوره يا روزا يا غرشوبة العين 
بحاول افضي نفسي وايي العين مدام السالفه فيها عزبة ام منتزن روزا وشاي كرك وخبز وقافي 
استكي من يومين ادمان كل يوم اسير مطعم الفنر شو اجواء تراثيه ترجعين فيها للامارات 
ايام السبعينيات 
اليلسه اتينن والاكل والشرب واغاني ميحد حمد الجديمه 
لازم اتسيرون مطعم الفنر في فستفال سيتي 
بعد شوي بحط لكم كم صوره

----------


## مالها وجود

صباح الخير مزارعات

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم

وين اليوم الحبايب مشتاقين

----------


## ميثانووبس

هلا فيكم
امس رحت ورسان لاول مره
ما توقعت كل هالنباتات الموجودة هناك :Smile: 

لازم اخذ تريلا مب سياره فورويل هههه للشحن

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم

صباحكم طاعات

مشغولين الله يساعدكم

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,
اشحالكن ,,,,

مرحبا اتعلم صدقج الكل مشغول التجمع فاضي 
 ام جاسم مرحبابج الغاليه في اي وقت وصدقج التراث مانستغني عنه 
 ام شيخه وبقية التجمع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سلرا

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وشحالكم عقب البطا والحمد لله رجعنا بالسلامه سالمين غانمين من ارض الله المقدسه مكه شرفها الله وكانت زياره سريعه 3 ايام بس احسن من لا شىء ودعيت لكم الحمد لله الله يتقبل منا يا رب

----------


## ميثانووبس

مبروك عليج العمره يا ساره..
أم شيخه ما من شر انقطاعج غريب
اللهم اجعله خير

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم

الحمدلله على السلامه وعمره مقبوله اختي سلرا

شكرا على الدعاء جزاك الله خير ولك بالمثل

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سعيدة غني قادرة احصل فرصة اني امر واشوف تطورات حدايقكم الجميلة بس اغبطكم وزعلانة على نفسي اشوف الزراعة ولا قادرة احصل فرصة لها 
وبما اني انتقلت لشقة جديدة يعني من شقة لشقة فيعني ما في مجال للزراعة فيها  :Frown: 
بكمل اعمال االتخريب في بيت هلي




> السلام عليكم
> 
> الله يسعدك اخت احلام ويوفقك بدورتك وتحصلي ماتتمنيين
> 
>  ويسعدج الغالية ويرزقج الجنة حبيبتي
> 
> شكرا على ردك على سؤالي لكن سامحيني ازعجتك ماكنت عارفه ان عندك دوره


 ما في اي ازعاج يا الغلا




> مساء الخير ع تجمعنا اشحالكن ياحلوات وشوه اخباركن ,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> مرحبا ياام جواهر  والله يعينج ع هذي الدوره اكيد دورة ترقيه 
> 
> هلا ومرحبا أم عبد الله ههههه ضحكتيني ....نعم دورة ترقية نفسية أكثر من كونها عملية فديتج 
> 
>  همس تستاهلين سلامة عمج الله يقومه بالسلامه ويخليه اللكم وماتشوفون شر انشاءالله
> ...


 




> l





> مشكوووووووووووووووره على الصور الحلوه يا همس 
> 
> النافوره مع البنا بالكامل بخمستعشر الف يالله بالستر من محمد بن فتر 
> 
> وربي يعافي عمج ويشفي كل مريض 
> 
> شو سالفة الفيتامين هو صج يصلح للبني ادمين ولا تتغشمرين 
> 
> وربي يفرحج ويهنيج بعيالج وريلج وحديقتج يا رب  
> ...


 




> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وشحالكم عقب البطا والحمد لله رجعنا بالسلامه سالمين غانمين من ارض الله المقدسه مكه شرفها الله وكانت زياره سريعه 3 ايام بس احسن من لا شىء ودعيت لكم الحمد لله الله يتقبل منا يا رب


 عمرة مقبولة إن شا الله

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> مساء الخير كيف حال خوياتي 
> 
> حي الله احلام اش فيك مستعجله تقهوي عذرينك يكفي طلتك
> 
> مرحبا مليون يا بنت جدة ......ولهت عليكم
> 
> زراعتج ترد الروح ربي يبارك فيج
> ممكن تستضيفيني عندك  
> اخباري الحمدلله وماشاء الله الجاردينيا تهبل كلها متفتحه حتى الي شكيت امرها والتوت والليمون الفيتامين المركب امره عجيب نفسي اعطي زوجي وبناتي كل واحد ملعقه
> ...

----------


## ليندااااا

اللّهم استُرنا فوق اللأرضِ وتحت الأرضِ و يوم العرضِ عليك
أحسِن وُقوفَنا بين يديك
لا تُخزِنا يوم العرضِ عليك
اللّهم أَحسِن عاقِبتَنا في الأُمورِكُلها
و أجِرْنا من خِزيِ الدنيا وعذابِ الآخرة
يا حنَّان .. يا منَّان .. يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشحالكم يا حلوين 
مشكوره على الدعوه الطيبه يا سارا وعمره مقبوله يارب 
السموحه انشغلت ها اليومين كان عندي خطار حبوبين لطيفين استانست وفرحت بييتهم وايد 

العزيزه احلام سعدت برؤية مشاركتج وعودا حميدا 
مشكوره يا روزا خلي الدعوه للعزبه مفتوحه لانني ما حصلت فرزه خلال ها الاسبوع 
وبقية الشله منورين التجمع بمشاركتكم 

هديه لجميع الحضور والغايبين بعد يساهلون كل خير 

لقطات من مطعم الفنر 


شاي حمر وخنفروش 


 



عربانة الكاز مع انني ما اذكر انني شفتها في الامارات ايام السبعينيات حد منكم ايحيدها 
اكيد اقصد اواخر السبعينيات عن اتشكون فيني وتتحروني عيوز دهريه 


 


ايضيفوكم بسح وهرده لكن التمر يابس جنه بسال والهرده ما تلصق فيه 


 



بعض اليلسات غنجة عيش عوده مقلوبه والقاعده يذع انخله وبعضه مشاخل عيش عوده 



 



شنطه دلسي مال زمان اول 


 


اتحيدون بعد ما نغسل المواعين نخليها برع تضربها الشمس وتخوز هسوسيتها وسهجها 


 


اكيد تبغون اتعرفون شو كانت طلبيتي 
عيش برنيوش او عيش محمر ويا سمج شو لذيذ 
واحلى شي محد يحبه غيري فمحد شاركني فيه 


 


اما الشباب طلبوا ثريد وبرياني واللي طلب هندال وسمبوسه وشوربة العدس مالهم وايد حلوه 
وصحونهم نفس صحون زمان اول 


 


 


وسلامتكم والمطعم فيه يلسات على الارض لضريبة الخمس 
ويلسات على الطاولات للمطورين واللي ركبهم طايحه 

ويلسات خاري ويلسات داخل والمكان كله على بعضه حلو ويساهل السيره

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ع الجميع ,,,
ام عفراء عمرة مقبولة وتقبل الله طاعتكم والحمدلله ع السلامه ومشكوره الغاليه ع الدعوه 
ام جاسم يحافظ ع زمان اول وصورة الغوري عندي نفسه مخلتنه حق طلعات البر وياسلام ع المحمر والسمج وعليج بالعافيه 
ام شيخه مامن شر طمنينا عليج 
ام جواهر منور اللون الاخضر الله يفكلج من هذي الدوره ع خير والله يوفقج 

والحين اقولكن تصبحن ع خير وببند اليتات لانه متاكده محد بيدخل لانكن بردانات ومنخشات في فراشكن

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح ومساء الخير عالجميع

----------


## مالها وجود

مساء الخير مزارعات ....للأسف مول ما عندي أخبار يديدة احاول ارتب أمور العيال للفصل الثاني اشوف شوه ناقصنهم  :12 (59): 
ما شاء الله عليج يا ام جاسم فنان مطعم الفنر شكله بس وين ؟؟ الفريد فن يزقر منوه بياكل .... :12 (79):

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم 

مساء الخير علومكن

احد يعرف عن ام شيخه شي تاخرت غريبه

طموننا عليها الله يخليكم

----------


## xouaexo

> مساء الخير مزارعات ....للأسف مول ما عندي أخبار يديدة احاول ارتب أمور العيال للفصل الثاني اشوف شوه ناقصنهم 
> ما شاء الله عليج يا ام جاسم فنان مطعم الفنر شكله بس وين ؟؟ الفريد فن يزقر منوه بياكل ....



هلا وجود ليش هي الاجازه خلصت 
غريبه نحن خبرونا انها ثلاث اسابيع 
 :12 (85): 
معقول نسيت اخبركم مطعم الفنر وين 
انه في فستفال سيتي دبي

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الخير مزارعاتي
ام عفرا .. 
الحمدلله على السلامه وعمره مقبوله ان شاء الله 

ام عبدالله .. 
فديتج انا بخير وسهاله في ربوع الذيد الهاديه 
تحيدين هليه مجتمعين في بيت ختيه وشيخه ماتروم تفارق خالاتها 
وماشاء الله كل ما اجرج الايباد واقول بدخل القاه مفرور في الصاله تركيه فديتها اتلم عيال خلاتها عليه ويلعبون ومن يفضي فرته 

ام جاسم .. 
هني وعافيه فديتج ومشكوره على النقل شهيتينا بالمحمر

*اتعلم .. 
فديتج انا موجوده ماروم اغيب عنكم 

وتحياتي للجميع

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء الله عليج
ما درينابج والا يينا زرناج هههههه وتقوهينا عندج خخخخخ
بدال ما نعزمج عزمت عمري  :Smile:

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير للجميع ,,,,,,

مرحبا ياام شيخه زين يوم طمنتينا عليج الله يجمعكم ع خير انشاالله 

اخراخبارنا من مدينة العين راد علينا البرد من عقب الدفوه والبارحه كانت عندي عزومة بيتزا ع الفحم وكانت الاجواء حلوه واستانسنا باللمه مع الاهل 

وسلامي للجميع ....

----------


## ميثانووبس

مراحب
انا ادمنت المشاتل 
سرت ورسان مرتين
ووصيتهم ايبون طربوش الملك
وامممم واكتشفت مكان مشتل الصحراء والزياره التاليه بتكون حقه باذن الله...

اشتريت شجره سنطره وقالنا البياع انها تنكل بجلدها..
احس انها مطعمه وما بتثمر الا مره

بس عن خاطري شريتها :Smile:

----------


## همس الازاهير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته صباح الخير كيف حالكم خواتي

روز حبيبتي الله يسلمك ويجزاك خير ومشكوره يام جاسم ع الدعوه الحلوه ويسلمك وما تشوفون شر

احلام خيه كيف ما استضيفك في عيوني انت

سامحيني يا وجود تاخرت عليك في الرد الصغار تعبوا علي السخونه ما تفك عنهم والحمد لله وهذه صورة الفيتامين وانتبهي لا تكثرين رشه بسيطه ينباع بالكيلو



ميثانو واتعلم علومكم

----------


## مالها وجود

مساء الخير يا مزارعاتنا 
يزااج الله خير يا همس الأزاهير و الله يشفيلج عيالج و ينجحهم
ام جاسم صح اجازتهم 3 اسابيع و خلصت قالولي الدوام يبدا 8 / 1 
بس موب متأكده ..ام شيخة ما قلتيلي شوه اسم الكتاب اللي كنتي تكتبين الاقوال و القصص 
ضروري فديتج 
ميثانو في ورسان أحيد عندهم نبتات مداده و لها ورود حلوه تغطيلج التربه تزرعينها في حوض فنانه خاطري فيها 
و زرااعتهم نظيفة

----------


## ميثانووبس

مالها وجود
شوه اسم النبات الممتد؟
اخافه نفس مال امبزره
لانه ايجمع الحشرات والفيران
فما فيني اخرب زراعتى

----------


## مالها وجود

مساااااء الخير لكل المزارعات 
هاه باجر مدارس شوه معنوياتكم  :Smile: 




> مالها وجود
> شوه اسم النبات الممتد؟
> اخافه نفس مال امبزره
> لانه ايجمع الحشرات والفيران
> فما فيني اخرب زراعتى


لا موب تفسها اذا تقصدين البورتولاكا اللي يسمونها أهنيه صباح الخير لا 
اللي شفتها عندهم وردتها أكبر و بتلاتها شعاعيه عيبتني بس اسمها 
مول ما أذكره  :Frown:

----------


## um sheikha

دِعـُآءِ آلصبـ?ـآح

آللھ? آنيےُآحتسبت ?و?يےُ هذِآ لوجھگ آلگريـ? فيسـرِھ‘ ليےُ وبآرگ ليےُ فيھ‘وتقبلھ‘ ?نيےُ ..
آللھ? آرِنيےُ ?آيرِضيگ و آسمعنيےُ ?آيرِضيگ وآنطقنيےُ ??آيرضَيگ وآجعلنيےُ فيےُ طآعتگ..
آللھ? آفتحّ ليےُآب?آب رِحمتگ ?آرزقنيےُ ?ن حيثُ لآ آحتسب ?آآآرب آلعآلمين..
?لَلَھـّ? ?نْيَـّے إسَتَوَدَعـ? ‏قَاـِْبَي فَلَا تَجَعـلَ فَيَـه أَحَدَاً غَيَرَ?..
وَإسَتَوَدَعـ? لَاإلَـه إلَاالَلَـه فَلَقَنْيَ إيَا?ـا عنْدَالَمِوَتَ ،، وَإسَتَوَدَعـ? نْفَسَيَ فَلَاتَجَعـلَنْيَ أَخَطَوَ خَطَوَة إلَافَيَ مِرَضَاتَ?.. 
وَإسَتَوَدَعـ? ?لَ شَئ رَزَقَتَنْيَ وَأَعطَيَتَنْيَ فَاحَفَظَـه لَيَ مِنْ شَرَخَلَقَ? أَجَمِعـيَنْ وَأَغَفَرَلَيَ وَلَوَالَدَيَ يَامِنْ لَاتَضَيَع عنْدَه الَوَدَائع..
آللّہُمَ آمّـُيـٍَنْـٍَ? يـ?ِـآإرَبُ العالمين.

 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13:  

معجزة لم يتم كشفها إلا بعد ( 14 ) قرناً .

يأمرنا الرسول صلى ?للَّـَـَـَـْه عليه وسلم أن نصوم الأيام البيض من كل شهر، ولكن الغريب ليس بكلام رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .

الوكاله الأمريكية أكدت أن القمر لديه القدرة على امتصاص الماء الراكد من جسم الإنسان .

والغريب في الأمر أنه حسب االوكاله الأمريكية :

لا يمتص القمر الماء الراكد في جسم الإنسان أيام اكتماله أي
أيام ( 13 / 14/ 15) من الشهر القمري .

"و الماء الراكد هو الماء الذي لا يطرح في العرق والبول"

لذا خرج المخبر بنتيجة وهي :

"ننصح الشعب الأمريكي بالإنقاص من الأكل والشرب في الأيام ( 13 و 14و15) من الشهر القمري .

وهو ما أمرنا به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل ?? قرناً !!


"وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو اإلا وحي يوحى"


معلومة رائعة جداً :  

يحتوي جسد الإنسان على عدة خزانات :
? للفرح ¹. 
? والألم ² 
? والحزن ³ 
فالعين كاميرا تلتقط كل ماتراه ? 
من صور إيجابية +
وسلبية -
? وعند النوم تبدأ عملية العرض
مايساهم في توتر النائم .
? والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
أمرنا بالاستغفار الكثير عند النوم . 
? واتضح بالعلم أنه عند الاستغفار يتحرك اللسان إلى الأعلى عند نهاية الأسنان العلوية .
? وهنا يضرب اللسان على الغدة النخامية التي هي في أعلى الرأس
فيتم تنظيف الخلايا من الأفكار السلبية والوساوس القهرية ، فينعدل المزاج ، ويزيل السموم ، ويتشبع الجسد بالأكسجين .
سبحان الله....

{ وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى }

سبـحان اللـّھ !!
صلوا على رسول اللّـٌھ !!

----------


## um sheikha

صباح الخير مزارعاتي العزيزات 
شحالكن ربكن بخير ونعمه 

واخييييييييييييييييييييرا انتهت الاجازه وبدينا نستقر نحن الامهات ههههههه 
شيخه تقولي ليش ماخلو الاجازه شهر قلتلها شهر ولا ثلاث اسابيع هي هب فكرة الاجازه 
السالفها كلها سالفة المدرسه يعني حتى لو سوولكم سنه دوام وسنه اجازه بعد بتعترضون 
الله المستعان 

زيارتي للذيد
سرت الذيد وستانسنا بيمعة الاهل 
وطروق على سوق الجمعه اتشرا زوالي لبيت ليوا وتغربلن خواتيه ويايه 
الحامل فيهن تكاسر والي عندها ولدها دريوليتنا وانا اختار الشكل وادفع يزاهن الله خير والله الكميه كبيره وثلاث تيام لين خلصنا وطرشناهن على ليوا 
ودريوليتنا ودتني المشاتل عقب وبعد زرنا مشتل ميراك عقب خواتيه رتبو زياره للقصباء واستعانوا براعية الفزعه ختيه الثالثه وزرت جاردن سنتر في القصبا وقضينا يوم ممتع 

وعقب ختمناها بزيارة القريه العالميه 
ورجعت سيده بعيد عنكن المستشفى تركيه تعبت يتها ازمة ربوا مصاحبه لكحه متواصله 

وهااااذي اعلوم رحلتيه وانتن عطنيه اعلومكن 




> مساء الخير يا مزارعاتنا 
> ام شيخة ما قلتيلي شوه اسم الكتاب اللي كنتي تكتبين الاقوال و القصص 
> ضروري فديتج 
> هلا عزيزتي ام شهد بالنسبه للاقوال والقصص هاذي اخذها من النت فديتج وهي برودكاست للمقتني لبلاك بيري والكتاب خلفله عليه الله يرحم ايامه من حملت انتهت علاقتي بالكتاب الله يعودها من ايام 
> اذكر اخر كتاب قريته خلال فترة رضاعة تركيه هو كتاب (سرد الذات ) لشيخ سلطان القاسمي الي شدني من اول صفحه لاخر صفحه وحزنت انه خلص وعقبها مجموعة كتب عند راسي كل ليله اقول بقرا ولا في فايده بس الحمدلله ان شيخه عندي تحب القراءه وتشاركنا انا وابوها قراءاتها .



خواتي يزاكن الله خير 
ترانيه بغيب هالفتره عندي شغل للقسم وغير اني بطلع ليوا اجازه مع ابونا نرتب البيت ونشوف نواقصه 
وغير المسؤوليات المتراكمه عليه وغير استاف الخدم الي تغير عندي طباخي بوعشر سنين سافر ويبت بداله طباخ ولله الحمد الله وفقني فيه والخدامه بتسافر هالاسبوع بعد وصول البديله ويبالها تعليم الله المستعان وغير وغير وغير والحمدلله عاقه تكاليه على الله هو مدبر الامور وكل الامور متيسره ولله الحمد بس يبالها مجابل 
فالفتره الي بكون فيها اهنيه مابدخل اشارك الا اللهم بالهمسات الصباحيه ان رمت بعد فاسامحونيه اذا مارمت من اخلص واستقر على الاسبوع الياي 
بعلمكن ان شاء الله بان مهمتي خلصت وبفضالكن ان شاء الله وبفضى لحديقتي الي ما شاء الله زهورها كبرت وتغيرت

----------


## سلرا

صباح الخير على الجميع والله يوفقكم 
الله ايسر لج امرج يا ام شيخه وتيبين لنا لعلوم الطيبه

----------


## xouaexo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صبحكم الله بالخير ايتها المزارعات الحسناوات 
ما شاء الله شو ها العلوم الطيبه يا ام شيخه 
كنتي في دار ابو محمد وانا ما اعرف 
شفتي القصبا محلاها ومحلا اجواءها في الليل زي بلاد برا 
ولا اتقولين عن ضريبه الطلعه والوناسه كلنا دفعناها 
الله يشفي ويعافي الجميع 
ولا اتحاتين مره خلصي اشغالج وردي لنا بالسلامه 
يا بنات افرحوا جدول الحضور والغياب بياخر اسبوع زياده  :12 (74):  :12 (74):  اما علومي 
فودعت الاجازه بزياره للعاصمه الحبيه 
استمتعت فيها بزيارة ام سلطان وكنا ليل ونهار يالسين في حديقتها ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
خلصت من تجديدها واصبحت تحفه تسر الناظرين 
واكيد مريت عند خويتي سارا واستمتعنا بصحبتها الطيبه وروحها المرحه وما شاء الله عليها 
عندها موهبه ما اتعرفوها تبتكر اكلات لذيذه تنسون نفسكم وانت تاكلون من لذتها 
وايتكيت تقديمها 
ولا اتحاتون التخمه عندها هيربز فرش من ايطاليا اتشربكم اياه وجنكم ما كلتو شي 
بستاذن منها وبنزل لكم صور العشا لكني نسيت اصور غوري شاي الاعشاب العطريه 
ربي يبارك لها ببيتها وعيالها ويفرحها فيهم قولوا امين 
ومرينا على كم وحده مربيه وكم وحده ياييه من العمره 
واهم شي مريت مشتل المينا وخميت كم بكس ازهار موسميه 
ومزارع ام سلطان شاشي كانت بتييه جلطه يتحرا الزراعه حقهم 
وطمناه انها حقي ففرح شوي لانه ما يستوى ام سلطان اترد وايدها خليه 
كانت مهربه لها ياسمينه قزمه وبوكس زهور اقنعتها بانها نادره وصدقتني 
وخلينا شاشي يذرع الحديقه ذهابا وايابا يدور خرم ابره يزرع فيه الياسمينه 
والخمس وعشرين ورده نادره والمسكين ما محصل برايه لازم يتصرف 
وكل سنه وكل حول كانت اجازه سعيده ومفيده للاطفال

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء الله عليكم
الله يجمعنا على خير
اليوم من وديت الصغاريه
طيران على سوق الجمعه
فرصه خخخخخ

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ماشاءالله التجمع منور اليوم وانشاءالله كل يوم ينور بمزارعاته الفنانات المبدعات 
 ام شيخه عيل ماخليتي شي ماشاءالله والله يكون في عونج وتخلصين بيت ليوا وتسكنينه فرحانه انتي وحبايبج 
 ام عفراء منوره وشوه هذا الخبر الي سمعناه نبغي من خلطاتج واكلاتج الي كلتهن ام جاسم
 ام جاسم ياحافظ عليج راعية واجب ماقصرتي ختي لفه ع الحبايب 

وبقيه التجمع احلى تحيه وتصبحن ع خير

----------


## مالها وجود

صباح الخير مزارعات اليوم بحاول اهتم بحديقتي استجدت أمور واايده لهتني عنها 
أم شيخة ما تنلامين الله يعطيج الصحة و الصبر 
أم جاسم ما شاء الله عليج أنا مره عكسج الاجازة عندي يعني رقاااد ما أطلع مكان 
لأن الايام العاديه أنكرف فمأعرف طعم الراحة الا في الاجازة

----------


## um sheikha

اصَبَحنَاواصَبَحَ.المَلگ.للّہ.والحَمدَللّہ،لاالہَ. الااللّہ.وحَدهُ.لاشَرَيگ.لہَ،لہَ.المَلگ.ولہ،الحَمَ دَ،وهَوُعَلىَكَل.شَِیۓ.قَدِيرَ


 :13:  همسات صباحيه  :13:  

Cσƒƒee Cµƿ #1 
 :12 (45): 

↓

أحيانا ترى الكوب فلا يعجبك شكله ..↓
ولا يعجبك لون القھوھ
ولكن ما أن تتذوقها حتى تتلذذ بكل قطره 
ولا تتمنى أنتهائها ..
كشخص رأيته لم تعجبك هيئته ولكن مآ
أن تحـادثه.. 
בتى تتمنى عدم مضي الدقائق بسرعه
ليطول هذا اللقاء 




Cσƒƒee Cµƿ #2
 :12 (45): 

↓

وهناك كوب قھوھ يغريك شكله 
وتفكر بأنك سترتشفه برقه وتستلذ 
بطعمه.. 
ولكن ما أن تضع قطره في فمك.. 
בتى تبصقه لمراره طعمه 
كشخص تعجبك هيئته وتسرع لمحادثته.. 
لتكتشف أنه صغير العقل 
قليل القدر والأحترام فتسارع لمغادره هذا المكان.. 



Cσƒƒee Cµƿ #3 
 :12 (45): 

↓

هناك من أصبح مدمن أعتادھ 
صاحب المزآآج الـذي يحب أن يرتشفَ 
القھوھ ،من בين الى בين 
בتى ينغمس في مذاق القهوه ويتجرعها بكل شراهه.. 
كشخص أصبحت لا تطيق فراقه وتلازمه..
وما أن يغيب عنك 
בتى تبداء בـآلات جنونيه تظهر عليك 



Cσƒƒee Cµƿ #4
 :12 (45): 

↓

هناك من يرى كوب قھوھْ.. 
ولكن لا يستطيع أن يتذوقه .. 
لأنه لا يملك الـمادھْ لـشراء لـو رشفه وآحدھ .. 
ولكن تعجبه الرائحه و يعجبه تلذذ غيرھ بھا 
ليغادر المكان بصمت وألم ..
كـ شخص أבـب شخص آخر من بعيد ..
لا يستطيع التقرب منه 
لانه لا يملك الأسلوب او الصفات المطلوبه 
ويرى غيره يتقرب منه ويتودد اليه , 
فيغادر بصمت ويملئ قلبه الألم

----------


## xouaexo

صباح الخير يا حلوين 
اشحالكم يا عرب وحيا الله روزا 
لا تسالين عن خلطات ام عفاري اتقول انها تبتكرها ابتكار 
اتفكر باللي بياكلها وتبتكر له فما بالكم اذا كانت مبتكره لام جاسم وام سلطان 
المره اليايه بهربج ويانا وانت وبقية الشله والعين اوسع لكم من البيت 
وصحيح وكجزأ من التهضيم مرينا على مزروعاتها ربي يبارك لها فيهم 
وابشركم ياييتنها شتلة لومي من ايطاليا 
فديتها لانها اتحب الزراعه كل حد يهديها شتل اشكال وارناج 

صبحج الله بالخير يا وجود 
والله يعطيج العافيه 
المهم تستانسين بالاجازه 

شو اخبار ميثانه هي وسوق الجمعه 
واهل السعوديه وعمان وينهم 
اكيد عندهم اجازه ها الايام 

وينكم يا حلوات 
ام حمني واحلام زين جذيه ذاكرتي علقت ونسيت الاسماء لكن الشخصيات محفوره بالقلب 

صباحج عسل يا الغاليه ام شيخه 
انت فنيان قهوه مقنده فيه احلى طعم واحلى ريحه واحلى شكل 
بسير الاعب حمدان

----------


## xouaexo

امس زرعت جزء من غنايم مشتل المينا 
واليوم بكمل ومن اخلص ببدا اصور لكم 
اذا ما ياني حد 
اتعرفون سر جمال وتناسق وتناغم حديقة ام سلطان 
انها تزرعها كلها مره وحده فتكون الازهار والشجيرات 
على نفس الدرجه من النظاره والجمال 
وهي ما تزرع التيوليب والليلي والازهار الهولنديه 
اللي تتفتح مره وحده لكن تزرع الازهار اللي تبقى موسم زراعي كامل 
ومن الاسرار اللي خبرتني عنها انها تقوم بقطع الازهار اول ما تبدا 
بالذبول وما تنتظرها تذبل وعقب تقطها 
وتقطع الورده من اخر الغصن وليس من بدايته 
حتى تقوى الشتله 
هذه بعض نصايح ام سلطان عاشقة الجمال 
ادعوا لها اتكمل اشهورها وتوضع بالسلامه 
السموحه حمدان مفتقد اخوانه ولاصق فيني 
ما بقدر اكبر الخط

----------


## ميثانووبس

مسموحة ام جاسم
زيدينا من خبرتاج
التيوليب ما واحى اسبوع وذبلت وردته شو سالفته؟
اخذت اربع الوان وحسيت انقص عليه
والا انا ما عرفت ازرعه

----------


## ميثانووبس

خلاص عيل براضي ام شيخه بدل ما تعاقبني بنزل صور من حديقتى..

هههههه ندهن السير يا ابله..

نبدا قولوا ما شاء الله..

اول صوره لنبته خضره ما اعرف اسمها بس تنتمى للصباريات


وهذه كف الشيطان ما شاء الله عليها


ومنورة المكان ملكة النهار


نبته حلوة بس ما تعرفت عليها وعلى نسبها للاسف


نبته مشوكة


ياسمينة ريحتها روعه


وهالحلوة ام ورد احمر بعد ما اعرف فصيلتها

----------


## ميثانووبس

نكمل ونقول ما شاء الله 
نبته ما اعرف شوه سالفتها
اكيد تبغي دعامه..اللي عندها نفسها تخبرنا كيف تعتنى فيها


والاموره ام ورد برتقالي واصفر


والبلوميرا (بعيد عن اهل الحساسية)


نبته غبراء ما اعرف الها


شيكو بس للان ما ثمرت


جاردينا مزهرة


ريحان كارفور..خذته بذر ورشيته خربوطي على الارض
وترس الدنيا
البيت صار كله ريحان..


واسمحولي على الجولة السريعه لجزء واحد فقط من حديقتى..
وانتظروا اجزاء اخرى من حديقه ميثانه
وخالفتكم العافية

----------


## xouaexo

قبل لا ارد على موضوعج انت وبتراضين ام شيخه وبتحصلين وسام وانا وسارا شو ذنبنا محجوزين بالشبك مال المرور في موضوع المسابقات بليز حد يكفلنا ويدفع الغرامه وينج يا احلام عصبت علينا غرشوبة ليوا ما شاء الله على زراعتج صج فنانه وخاصة الاسامي كف العفريت ولسان العصفور وبالنسبه للاوركيد والتيوليب والليلي بس ايطلعون ورد مره وحده عشان جذيه ام سلطان ما اتحبهم وانا ما بشتريهم السنه بركز على اليحال والخروس يالله كملي الموضوع نبا انشوف الزراعه مزروعه بتلاحظون الكتابه مخربطه لابتوبي خرف وشكله بيودع بليز اسالوا عليه ان شفتوني محد

----------


## ميثانووبس

انا بكفلج ام جاسم

ما عندى خرده بس خخخخخ

----------


## مالها وجود

ميثانو ماشاء الله عليج حديقتج منوعة فيها من كل شي الله يبارك لج فيها 

بس طلبتج أبا من الزرق بس والا باقي الفلوس أدي عن ام جاسم و سارة

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم 
غبت عنكن كمن يوم وحبيت ارد بس قلت كتعويض بنزل صور 
صورتين طبعا مب من بيتي من بيت اخوي دايما يسافرون صلالة ولحبهم فالزراعة يابو شجرة اللبان 
وما شاء الله كبرت وتنتج شوي بس ما يكفينا كل ما اسير احصل حد ما خذ اللبان عني 





شوفن ما خلولي شي 



والسموحه على الغيبه الطويله

----------


## xouaexo

يالله وين ها البخار وعند منو مفاتيحه 
الحين صبايا التجمع الحسناوات كلهم بيطلعون 
عشان اتبدهم كم ربطه 
ام شيخه بسرعه استلمي الفديه ودوري لنا احلى واكبر سمايلز وحطي لنا رضوه 
مشكوره يا الغلا ميثانه 
والله يعوض عليج 
يالله كم سنه واتردين اتيمعين قدهم 
السموحه اليوم عندي عزومه باربيكيو بدور لكم كم صوره من العزومه الجديمه وبحطها

----------


## xouaexo

اتفضلوا صور من الحديقه 


 


جهة النافوره واليلسه الداخليه اللي احبها اكثر من اليلسه الارستقراطيه لان فيها ماي 
وروائح شاي الزنجبيل ودخان السمر وايد احب ها المكان 





 


استغلال ازهار الجهنميه 


 


البوفيه المصاحب للباربيكيو 


 



شبينا الليت واختربت الاجواء الرومانسيه 


 



بس لزوم التصوير وعقب بندناه 


 







المشاوي المتبله بالتتبيله الخاصه ببيت ام جاسم وعادي اخبركم سرها 






[IMG]






 
وهذا السويت هديه لاحلى تجمع في المنتدى

----------


## ميثانووبس

يم يم يوعتيني زياده ...
يوم انا دافعه عنج هالكثر لازم اكون اليوم معزومة ويا المعازيم خخخخخخخ

----------


## um sheikha

(*) 11- يناير -2012 (*)

(*) اليوم الأول من در الستين و يستمر لمدة عشرة أيام ، لغاية 20- يناير -2012، 

(*) دخول برد البطين الشديد البرودة

(*) يصادفه ( 3 ايام ) من در الشولة و ( 7 ايام ) من در النعايم هو في نهاية الفصل الأول من فصول الشتاء و يعرف بنجم (الجدي )و بداية الفصل الثاني من فصول الشتاء و يعرف بنجم ( الدلو )

(*) به رياح شمالية غربية متوسطة السرعة و برودة شديدة

(*) مِـــنْ شدة برودته يسمى برد الستين بـ ( السكين ) عند القدماء .

----------


## ميثانووبس

هلا بام شيخه
بالعكس من البارحه حر
واليوم دفوة غريبه..

----------


## همس الازاهير

مساء الخير 

ام شيخه فعلا الجو مثل ما قلتي حتى بعد العصر ما قدر اجلس بالصغار برا من الهواء البارد الشديد

ميثانو ماشاء الله تبارك ع زراعتك والضاهر انك مدفيه ماحسيتي بالبرد

ام جاسم الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه عقبال ماتزوجين جاسم وخواته ان شاء الله عاد نجي من غير عزومه

شوفوا تجربتي في زراعة الفاصوليا العاده اقطفها وهي خضراء ها المره قلت ابيها حبوب لارتفاع نسبة البروتين فيها وحبيت افيد الي ما يعرف الطريقه







والى اللقاء

----------


## ميثانووبس

ما شاء عليج وعلى زراعتج يا همس
انا عندى مزرعه ومخليه الانتاج والخضر يجينى جاهز
ومخليه البيت للورد والدلع بس  :Smile:

----------


## مالها وجود

صح يا ميثانو اليوم و أمس حر و على فكره هذا يسبب منخفض جوي فتتجمع السحب والرياح وان شاء الله مطر بأذن الله يعم البلاد بالخير 
بس كلام ام شيخة مضبوط على التقويم الاولي 
ام شيخة ما لاحظتي ان المطر عامة يتاخر لين شهر 2 و بداية 3 هذا اللي الاحظه من 2006 
و لو لاحظتو بدا النخل يطلع حتى الشيكو و الهمبا كله مثمر جنه ربيع 
الحين كل سنه يجدم رمضان تقريبا 10 ايام 
يعني السنه هذي لين 2014 بيكون في شهر 7 
ومن 2014 -2016 بيكون في شهر 6 
و من2017 -2019 بيكون في شهر 5 
انزين الحين يعني رمضان يجدم متى بيصادف مرة ثانيه في الشتاء 
وسمعت مرة ان الشتا يتاخر و هذا الشيء لاحظته بس موب متاكده 
و حساباتي صح و لا غلط بالنسبة لرمضان ؟

----------


## متزن روزه

مرحبا ياحلوات التجمع اشحالكن 
 ام عبادي ماشاءالله ع زراعتج الله يباركلج فيها 
 ام جاسم يحافظ ع المشاوي ومشكوره ع السويت وايد حلوه طعمه باين من شكله واكيد حلو دامج مسوتنه انتي ( ههههههههههههههههه)
 همس حياج الله ومشكوره اتصدقين ماكد زرعت فاصوليا 
ام منصور المره اليايه اتحرسيلها شيرة اللبان عن يسبقونج وانا بعد في بيت امي وحده يايبينها من صلاله من زمان 
كل الوجود صدقج ارمضان يجدم كل سنه 10 ايام يعني في الصيف والحر الله يعينا 

ام شيخه اتولهنا عليج الله ايسر امورج وتخلصين 

وتحيه طيبه لبقية التجمع

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالخير 
اشحالكم 
هلا وجود كلنا انحاتي رمضان واجازة السفر 
ورمضان يجدم كل سنه 11يوم مب عشره 
وهلا روزا اتفضلي السويت كله من صوبج بكل النكهات 
انا اختصر اربع نكهات فانيليا وشوكليت وفراوله وكابتشينو 
وازين الفانيليا بلاوريو والشوكليت بالكيت كات والفراوله بالفراوله والكابتشينو بالنسكافيه واو ابداع 
وينها ميثا اليوم وهموسه مشكوره على اللوبيا 
وهانزادا طلت واختفت 
يالله ام شيخه طلعي جدول الحضور والغياب 

نداء اخير 
احلام خلصتي الدوره وتوابعها ولا بعدج 
ها الويك اند بكون براك شو اخبار الافتر نون تي اللي مواعدتني اياه 
في شقتج اللي اطل على الخور

----------


## ميثانووبس

مراحب
اليوم سرت اشتريت شجره القشطه
باركولى

----------


## xouaexo

انا احب الشريفه طعمها اينن 
ازرعيها والله يبارك لج فيها 
ولا تنسيني وقت الحصاد

----------


## متزن روزه

[CENTER]حبيت اعرض عليكن بعض من صور الورود الي شارتنا من فتره وزرعتهن لكن في صور مانزلن 















وبحاول انزل صورهن عقب مازرعتهن مشكلة التنزيل وايد ملعوزني والسموحه منكن

----------


## مالها وجود

مساء الخير مزارعات .. 
أم شيخة شحالج ملهمتنا المبدعة ذكرتيني بأغنية عبد الكريم عبد القادر يوم يقول وين انت 
ما شاء الله عليج متزن روزا مشترياتج متنوعة الله يبارك لج في حديقتج
شوه اسم الورود اللي في الصورة 4-5 
الحين على كم تاخذون السايكس أنا لقيتها 500 درهم بطول متر أونه من ماليزيا و انا 
اشوفهم يكاثرونه في المشتل

----------


## متزن روزه

السلام عليكم 
وين الكل غياب اليوم 
* كل الوجود* الله يسلمج الغاليه وبخصوص الاسامي الجذب خيبه مااذكر اساميهن وازيدج من الشعر بيت احفظ الاسامي كم يوم وانساهن عقب الله يعينا ع النسيان لكن مايهمج المبدعات بيذكرنا باساميهن

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صباح الخيرات و الطاعات

ربي يبارك في جهودكم وتفاعلكم في هالتجمع الرائع

تمنيت لو كان تجمع على الواقع في حديقة غناء يحوط بها شلالات و أنهار وطيور وأشجار الفواكه
ودلال أما شيخة وأم جاسم تكون حاضرة أهم شي  :Smile: 

شحالكم خواتي جميعا...ودي أشارك بس حديقتي فقيرة من الانتاج هالسنة بسبب انشغالي...حتى بنتي تعاني مني... :Frown: 

دعواتكم لي...وقريبا أوعدكم بتنزيل صور الجديد القليل الموجود ومثل ما يقول المثل الجود من الموجود

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الخيرات
ننتظر عودتكن جميعا يا حلوات التجمع :Smile:

----------


## ميثانووبس

> [CENTER]حبيت اعرض عليكن بعض من صور الورود الي شارتنا من فتره وزرعتهن لكن في صور مانزلن 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :12 (60): حلوات الوردات
الجورى مبين بعده ما ازهر
والليلي خذتيهن مزهرات وعقب يومين بيطيحن البتلات وما بيطلع مره ثانيه

السجاده نباتى المفضل 
وننتظر صور زراعتهن يا روزة التجمع :12 (60):

----------


## ميثانووبس

> مساء الخير مزارعات .. 
> أم شيخة شحالج ملهمتنا المبدعة ذكرتيني بأغنية عبد الكريم عبد القادر يوم يقول وين انت 
> ما شاء الله عليج متزن روزا مشترياتج متنوعة الله يبارك لج في حديقتج
> شوه اسم الورود اللي في الصورة 4-5 
> الحين على كم تاخذون السايكس أنا لقيتها 500 درهم بطول متر أونه من ماليزيا و انا 
> اشوفهم يكاثرونه في المشتل


انا خبيره ساسكس اساليني خخخخخخ
ارخص مكان شفته يبعهن مشتل ورسان
الكبار اقل عن 200 درهم

الى ورسان سر...
 :12 (4): شليني وياج :12 (7):

----------


## xouaexo

> [CENTER]حبيت اعرض عليكن بعض من صور الورود الي شارتنا من فتره وزرعتهن لكن في صور مانزلن 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هلا وغلا 
بجميع متابعين اذاعتنا المحليه عبر اثير منتدى سيدات الامارات 
ما شاء الله يا روزا اي مشتل هذا اللي متصدقه عليه 
اخر مره انا وام سلطان في مشتل المينا وبعد ما دحبنا بوكس السياره كراتين مثل كراتينج 
كنا اطالع ريال ومرته تعبانين ينقون ورده ورده من كل نوع يشترون وردتين 
ويا رب اتسامحنا انا وجي جي ميتين من الضحك عليهم
وعقب قلتلها حرام خل انقولهم ان شكل الحوض بيطلع مب حلو 
قالت اخاف الحرمه تهزبنا شكلهم متزوجين يديد ما ايخصنا فيهم 
ونحن ما ايطيب خاطرنا الا اذا اشترينا من كل نوع كرتونين 
الورده اللي تسال عنها ميثا هي وردة العسل ومنها لونين ابيض وبنفسجي 
والابيض ايشب اكثر من البنفسجي

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن خوياتي عساكن بخير 
علومي انا شغل في شغل 
الا مزروعاتي بعدني ما الفت الها

----------


## ميثانووبس

انزين ام جاسم اتصدقين ان الريال وحرمته اللي اشتروا وردتين احسن منا
لان البارحه عقب المهب وردنا استوى في ذمة الله
يعنى جر يومين كل اللي اشتريناه يقضى عليه..
وهنيه بنزعل وفلوسنا ضاعت..
لكن الريال وحرمته زرعوهن في البلكونه مال المطبخ ويصبحون عليهن كل يوم..
ما ماتن ههههه ورداته من المهب والحر..

----------


## ميثانووبس

هازندا: منورة الغلا

----------


## مالها وجود

السلام عليكن مزارعات كيف أصبحتن 
الجو مول ما يساعد للزراعة الهمبا كانت مطلعه وردها كله طاح معني مقللة الماي عليها 
والبطاطا لو اصوره بتضحكون عليه يبغي حد يعدلة المهب مخلتنة متساوي في الارض
و الكركديه يو عيال اليران و ضربوا الشيره كرمكم الله بالبروش وصار ورقها ووردها 
كله بالارض ....الله سلم الرمان و الياس 
افكر ازرع دمدم بين المدخل و الحديقة عشان اليهال و ان ما يابهم بحط صبار ههههه

يا مزارعات وين اروى الهاشمية ..اتعلم .. ام خليفة ..سارة ..ورده بيضا عساهن بخير

----------


## xouaexo

يا ميثا من الزراعه والشير نتعلم الصبر وكيف نقاوم متاعب الحياه 
بسم الله عليهم مزروعاتنا ما بيموتون 
لكنهم تعبانين شوي من الريح والبرد 
انتظري عليهم كم اسبوعين مع الاهتمام والرعايه 
بيستوون احسن من اول وبتقولين يدوه ام جاسم خبرتني 

ويا وجود علومج جديمه اغلب الاسماء اللي ذكرتيهم اعتزلوا وما قاموا يدخلون التجمع 
ام خليفه اتواصل معاها وهي بخير لكنها مشغوله لقمة راسها بعرس ولدها خليفه 
الشهر الياي وباذن الله اترد لنا بعد ما تاخذ نقاهه من هم العرس 

الغاليه هانزادا 
مشكوره لانج تدخلين واطمنيننا عليج فيج الخير يا اختي 
وشغل الدنيا ما ايخلص

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صباحكم خير ورضى من رب العباد

اختي مالها وجود سأل عنك ربك موجوده وكل يوم ادخل وطمئن وطلع بهدو عشان ماتملون مني

وسأل الله عن كل من سألت عني وحتى الي ما سالو بعد 

انا امل بسرعه ونظفت الزراعه من القرع بس بقيت ثنتين والطماط شلت كل المريض وبقيت السليم بس

واشجار زينه كبيره شلتها واذا خلصت جلست ابكي عليهم

وزرعت الاس لانه كان بعلبه وزرعت بمكان الشجره الكبيره جرجير وخس 

وجبت سبع شتلات فراوله وحطيتهم بشباك غرفة النوم وكل يوم وحده تصير حمرا ونتقاتل عليها مع انه بلثلاجه يخرب لكن هذا غير

وشتريت وحده جوريه صرت مثل خوية ام جاسم بس عشان انا ماعندي مكان كبير مبقيتها في علبتها

وبعد وحده ياسمين وبرتقال صغير 

والعيال كلهم خلصو مدارس بس الجامعيه وبوها لسى 

وقولو لي بس الله عليك تعبانه حساسيه وكتمه لي اسبوع والحين اخذ بخار وبسرعه حسسوني بالحنان كل البيت مو مهتم فخلنكن انتن معي

وحرصو من الهواء معبى فيروسات بقدر استطاعتكم لا تطلعون مليان المستشفى وبعد اذا مرض واحد في البيت دار على البيت كله

وسلامتكم قلت اقولكم اعلومي مع انها اشوي متعبه

----------


## متزن روزه

يامرحبا يامرحبا ماشاءالله اليوم اشوف التجمع منور 

 احلام  منوره وانتي لين اللحين ماخلصتي الدوره حشى الله يعينج 
 ام عبادي  الله يسلمج الغاليه زرعناهن وشي منهن ماتن والجوري ماشاءالله كله ورد 
 ام جاسم اقولج نحنا مانعرف نشتري حبه والاحبتين يوم مانشوف الكراتين ودبة السياره متروسه مانرتاح وهذا كله من مشتل البوادي مول طبعا في العين 
 اتعلم اشحالج وانتي بعدج مايتي الامارات وسلامات ماتشوفين شر
 ام منصور الله يعينج ع الشغل 
كل الوجود عادي ماشاءالله ع العيال كله بيكسرونه لكن انا يالستلهم في المرصاد اقولهم العبو ولكن الزراعة لاتون صوبها وياويله الي بيخربلي زراعتيه 

 ام شيخه وينج بسج من الغياب تولهنا عليج 

وتحية بارده من جو العين البارد للجميع الحاضرات والغايبات

----------


## ميثانووبس

هلا فيكم غاليتى
اتعلم:
سلامات ماتشوفين شر

روزة: منورتنا الغلا..

عنى لا جديد..الحوش مبهدل والخيمه في خبر كان..ننتظرها ولين اللحينه يماطلون فينا..
الظاهر بنزور قسم الشرطه قريب خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## um sheikha

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكن 
شحالكن مزارعاتي العزيزات 
تولهت عليكن وحده وحده الله الشاهد .. بتصدقن افتح الصفحه واربع اخلص شغلي وانسى 
ام جاسم 
يزاج الله خير وبيض الله ويهج ما قصرتي فديتج ولا هانن باقي المزارعات 
اسميني بكافأج بشي يعجبج ان شاء الله ان الله احيانا ورجعنا من ليوا بخير وسلامه 

تراكمت عليه الاشغال من روحت الذيد الله المستعان 
خلصت تجميع اغراض بيت ليوا وطرشناهن جدامنا واليووووووووووووووووووووم عقب صلاة العصر ان شاء الله بنتحرك ليوا انا وابونا وتركوش انرتب حالنا ومحتالنا 
وشيخه حزينه انه بنخليها وينسير عنها بس شو نسوي المدرسه ما طاعوا يعطونها اجازه لانها يايه من اجازه 3 اسابيع وخالاتها ما بيقصرن فيها كلهن عندها 
اعلومي قبل ما اروح خلصت تجهيز حديقتي لحد ما البتونيا كبرت ما شاءالله وزدت اشياء ومنها شي بسيط بحاول على عوجاله انزله الكن 

المهم سلامي للجميع وان شاء الله من يوم الاحد ان شاء الله برجع اسجل حضور وغياب وبعد مزارعة الاسبوع 

شدن حيلكن اباكن كلكن على باب الحديقه يوم الاحد 


المظله بعد التعديلات البسيطه 
 

شجيرات البوكسس وفي انتظار احواظهن توصل من الشارجه 
 

حوض ماي العصافير هديه من ابونا 
 

واخيراً تركوش بعد ما اكتشفت انه فيه حوض ماي وياااااااااااااااحبنا للماي 
بعد ما دربحت الكوره الاكسسوار بعيد واتسبحت ويتني ترطخ من الماي 
 

يالله خالفتنا العافيه 
في امان الله
مزارعات يزاكن الله خير تنويه بسيط 
تراه باقي لنا اقل من خمسين رد 
لاتخلصن الخمسين رد قبل ما ارد علشان افتتح التجمع اليديد ان شاء الله .

----------


## xouaexo

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 
روعه المظله وفديت طويرة الجنه 
هي اولى بماي العصافير تلعب فيه 
ويساهلون اشجار البوكسس النادره احواض من عاصمة الثقافه 
ام شيخه جان خبرتيني ترا عندي خبره بالترتيب توني مرتبه بيت راك وبيت المالديف وبيتنا 
شليني معاج بساعدج وفرصه اشوف ليوا اللي اسمع عنها من زمان 

يا حبيبتي ما بقول ما سوينا الا الواجب لاننا ما نعتبره واجب لكن متعه لا تضاهيها اي متعه 
وفرصه لكسب الاجر 

باقي خمسين رد انا حاجزه خمسه منهم شوفوني انا مب طماعه

----------


## ميثانووبس

:12 (19): لقيت اشاعه في ركن الديكور تقول:


*ACE Storage Items sale!
Valid till : 23rd January 2012*

صدق والا !!!تاكدوا بنات :12 (63):

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> يامرحبا يامرحبا ماشاءالله اليوم اشوف التجمع منور 
> 
>  احلام  منوره وانتي لين اللحين ماخلصتي الدوره حشى الله يعينج 
> 
> ربي ينور دربج بالإيمان ... الدورة خلصت بس الأشغال والمسؤوليات ما تخلص
> 
> يزاج الله خير 
>  ام عبادي  الله يسلمج الغاليه زرعناهن وشي منهن ماتن والجوري ماشاءالله كله ورد 
>  ام جاسم اقولج نحنا مانعرف نشتري حبه والاحبتين يوم مانشوف الكراتين ودبة السياره متروسه مانرتاح وهذا كله من مشتل البوادي مول طبعا في العين 
> ...





> سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكن 
> شحالكن مزارعاتي العزيزات 
> تولهت عليكن وحده وحده الله الشاهد .. بتصدقن افتح الصفحه واربع اخلص شغلي وانسى 
> ام جاسم 
> يزاج الله خير وبيض الله ويهج ما قصرتي فديتج ولا هانن باقي المزارعات 
> اسميني بكافأج بشي يعجبج ان شاء الله ان الله احيانا ورجعنا من ليوا بخير وسلامه 
> 
> تراكمت عليه الاشغال من روحت الذيد الله المستعان 
> خلصت تجميع اغراض بيت ليوا وطرشناهن جدامنا واليووووووووووووووووووووم عقب صلاة العصر ان شاء الله بنتحرك ليوا انا وابونا وتركوش انرتب حالنا ومحتالنا 
> ...


 تستاهلين الزين يا أ م شيخة
هدية راااائعة وأجمل ما في الحديقة البطلة تركوشه الفرفوشه...
انا حاجزة مكاني تحت المظلة قبل أم جاسم  :Smile: 
ربي يهنيكم

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم شحالكن خويات التجمع ؟
عني انا متجمدة من البرد اليوم اقول لوحدة اني وايد ابرد قالت انا اتقاطر من العرق لاني عندي كروسترول ما دري كتبتها صح ولا غلط ؟ 
اما مزروعاتي الحمدلله لللان ناكل جرجير من بيتنا اما الطماط احس انه ما شب زين 
علومكن انتن قومن بسكن رقاد

----------


## ميثانووبس

اي رقاد يا اختى مدارس وقايمين مع اذان الفجر
بس غريبه ما احس انه فيه برد
بس صدق انا كلسترولي مرتفع
يمكن عشان جيه :Frown:

----------


## مالها وجود

سلامي لكل المزارعات 
ما شاء الله عليج يأم شيخة الله يبارك لج في حديقتج روووعة وتنسيق متوازن انا أرشحج لوسام الحديقة المتميزة 
أما أنا ما عندي علوم يا دوب أدرس الصغاريه الاعتماد كله عليه الاولاد أبداا موب مال مسئولية 
أما الزراعة ... يقولكم أحاول أكاثر من الجاردينيا بنفس طريقة الجوري وان شاء الله باجر انزل الصور

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح معطر بذكر الله

----------


## xouaexo

صبحكم الله بالنور والسرور مزارعات التجمع الحسناوات 
ميثا لا تستهلكين رصيدج من الردود 
كل يوم رد وزيديه لين ما ايخلص موعد التعديل اربع وعشرين ساعه 
حيا الله وجود ننتظر صور الجوري 
ومرحبا بهانزادا الصبح فرصه بدون يهال وحشرتهم خصصيه لنفسج وللحديقه 
ام سلطان وصلتها عدوى الخوف من الحسد وما رضت انزل صور حديقتها 
لكنني برويكم كم صوره بس عشان اعطيكم امل وحافز ان اتكون حديقتكم 
مثل حديقة ام سلطان قولوا ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 


تذكرون البير اتغير وحطت مكانه نافوره اتقول ان كل حد قلدها فكرهت البير 


 


غيرت حوامل النبات وفصلت اكبر من الحديد المشغول 

 


شوفوا الارضيه بعد المطر 


 


استغفر الله اكيد هذا ماي اللهم اسقنا الغيث ولا تجعلنا من القانطين 


وها ي كيكة مس جي هديه مني ومزينه ببتلات الجوري الفرش اللي ايرد الاول بيحصل 
قطعه وهي اتكفي 12شخص من اللي ايسوون رجيم 


 


جرجير ورويد بيتنا ايودعوكم وبخليهم ايبذرون للسنه الياييه 
بذور الجرجير والرويد علي محد يشتري 
اللهم اجعلنا ممن طال عمره وحسن عمله 
اتفضلوا رابط موضوعي اليديد في قسم الديكور انتظر زيارتكم 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1023456

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ياحلوات التجمع اشحالكن ,,,,,

ام جاسم ماشاءالله تبارك الله ع حديقة ام سلطان الله يسلمها ومشكوره ع الكيكه انا اول وحده ردت والكيكه كلها حقي ( طماعه ههههههههههههه) 

ومرحبا باحلام وام منصور وام عبادي وتحيه للغايبات

----------


## xouaexo

روزا انتي كل يوم اترحبين باحلام وانا اعيد قراءة الردود رد رد 
ما اشوف مشاركتها 
يا انتي تحلمين باحلام 
يا انا ما اشوف 

تبغين الكيكه كلها تفداج يا روزا 
لكن قولي باي باي للرشاقه 
وما بنخبر حد انني قلطتها صوبج 
خليهم ايردون طمعا بها

----------


## متزن روزه

> روزا انتي كل يوم اترحبين باحلام وانا اعيد قراءة الردود رد رد 
> ما اشوف مشاركتها 
> يا انتي تحلمين باحلام 
> يا انا ما اشوف 
> 
> تبغين الكيكه كلها تفداج يا روزا 
> لكن قولي باي باي للرشاقه 
> وما بنخبر حد انني قلطتها صوبج 
> خليهم ايردون طمعا بها


 مرحبا ام جاسم شككتيني في عمري موجوده مشاركة احلام بتاريخ 17/1 وهي بعد راده عليه الظاهر انج مب لابسه النظاره (ههههههههههه) 
لاتخبرين عن الرشاقه عقب مااكل واشبع اقص ع عمري بكوب شاي اخضر

----------


## ميثانووبس

ام جاسم سلمى على ام سلطان وقوليلها حسناوات التجمع يبغن صور الحديقه الله يبارك الها فيها 
ونترياج بتقرير صغير في تجمعنا الجديد باذن الله تعالى

----------


## اتعلم

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكل الي سالو عني 

انا بخير لكن طلع معي ربو موسمي الله يستر لين الحين وانا اقول يمكن موب اكيد

واخباركم انتم واخبار زرعاتكم

اذا تذكرون المتسلقه الي جذرتها ازهرت زهور لونها ازرق حلو 

والزعتر جذرته ونقلته للارض هو نوعين واحد ورقته صغيره وواحد كبيره

وعندي عشب ريحته زي اليمون اسويه مع الشاهي حلو مره ينتشر في الزراعه سوا تجذير او بذور

ياليت اقدر اوصلكم حتى تجربوه وشغالتي تقول احنا ناكله زي الجرجير 

وهاذي علومي وسلامتكم

----------


## um sheikha

مساء الورد 
شحالكن مزارعات وشحال الزراعه وياكن 

اعلومي 
سامحوني ادخل على عوجاله واظهر
اليوم بديت استقر .. اللهم لك الحمد والشكر ولا لاتخبرن عثره مابعدها عثره 
الله المستعان 
التغير حلو بس دورة راس ومرابع ماله اول من تالي على كل الي خته ما تقولن خت شيء
يالله خالفتنا العافيه

----------


## يمنات



----------


## um sheikha

صباح الورد
‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​جاكم "الشبط"..
انخفاض درجات الحرارة وتصل في الرياض ل 3 درجات الاسبوع المقبل يقول العامة: شباط مقرقع البيبان، وهو ولد المربعانية الشقي، ومن شقاوته أنه يتمسك بالنوافذ والأبواب ويحاول نزعها ويقال إن المربعانية وصت وليدها الشقي شباط عندما أرادت الرحيل وقالت له: يا وليدي تراي مريت ولا ضريت عليك بلي وقوده ليف وقوته دويف، ولا تقرب اللي وقوده سمر وقوته تمر .

----------


## ميثانووبس

الله يستر
اسميه برد برع ..اظن هذيلا العشر الباردات جدا..

ام شيخه: القسم يترياج 
أم جاسم: اعلومج ؟اكيد سرتي راك..
أتعلم: سلامتج الغاليه..شجره الشاهي موجوده حتى عندنا بالامارات..
كنا ناخذها من صلاله واللحينه ترست الدنيا عندنا..اسمها شاي الليمون..

اممم وخواتى الغاليات: ادخلوا طمنونا عليكن..

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
صباح البرد

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الانوار..
انا سرت ايس وما رمت اتفجج من قسم الحدايق..
بس تعليقات الورد معظمها مخلص للاسف..
خذت بذور واضاءة سولار للحديقه اكثر من 10 ليتات
ابغي حديقتي تضوي :Smile:

----------


## xouaexo

صباح الكتل البارده والجو اللندني 
شو هانزادا مكانج بردانه شبي ضو واشربي حليب زنجبيل 
اشحالكم يا صبايا التجمع الحسناوات الحاضرات والغائبات 
ام شيخه واحلام وروزا وميثا ووجود وهمس واتعلم والفراشه والعزيزه سارا ولميعه وام حمني وميرا 
يالله ادخلوا وقصروا الدوب ويانا والا بفتن عليكم مطيحين في التويتر (استغفر الله ) ومودرين التجمع 
ام شيخه جهزي المدخن وجدول الحضور والغياب 
انا والبردانه هانزادا وام الليتات ميثا اول الحاضرين 

اتفضلوا غوري شاي حمر زنجبيل 


 


مع كيكة تمر بالهرده 


 


وفوالة العصر من بيتنا 


 


هيه البرد يبىا سعرات حراريه 

 


طاجن دجاج بالاعشاب من عزومة سارا 


 


بسير اسوي لي ريوق احسن 
انا مش انا وانا جيعانه 
واقترح تمر وهرده وقهوه عربيه 

الريوق اتحول لفرنش توست بالعسل والجرفه مع شاي حليب بالزنجبيل

----------


## ميثانووبس

ريوق الساعه 12! ههه الله يهديج يا ام جاسم
هذا غدا..
وانا ام الليتات خخخخخ زين اتريا الخيمة والقعده يستوى ترتوب وبصور وبنافسج خخخخخ

الا بتخبرج هالنوافير الصغيرونات عند منوه مسوتنهن؟ ما شاء الله
ترانى اغار واحب اقلد هههه

----------


## اتعلم

السلام غليكم

اخباركم ان شاء الله بخير

اخباري اليوم حصدت من الجرجير والخس اما الطماطم مكلين منه من زمان بس قرعته من الورق عشان

فيه مرض كنه دقيق ابيض وتلزق لكن الحمد لله طلع ورق جديد

ام جاسم الله يرضى عليك قولي لي طريقة كيكة التمر شكلها حلو احنا نسوي طريقه غير قشطه وبسكوت و7تمرات 

وندخله الفرن حلوه مره لكن طريقتك غير منفوشه كثير 

وسلامتكم خبروني اخباركم

----------


## متزن روزه

مساء الخير ومساء البرد ومساء الغيم ,,,,,

اشحالكن ياحلوات التجمع ,,,,
 ام جاسم يحافظ عليج وع يلستج ذكرتيني بكيكة التمر باجر بسويها انشاءالله
 ام عبادي  شدي حيلج وخلصي الخيمه نتريا الصور 
 اتعلم بالعافيه ونحس بتلذذ يوم ناكل من حصاد البيت وعليج بسلطة الجرجير والبصل 
 ام منصور البرد لاعب ملاعيبه عدنا في العين اسميه برد 

انا ولعيال من يومين قاعدين داخل البيت ماشي طلعه في الحديقه من شدة البرد

وتحيه للجميع من العين دار الزين وتحيه خاصه لابله شيخه

----------


## xouaexo

شكله بيستوي تجمع مطبخ 
2كوب دقيق فاخر 
1ونص كوب سكر بودر 
6بيضات عليهم فنجان مريس 
ملعقه بيكنج بودر 
قالب زبده 200جرام 
كوب تمر مقطع قطع كبيره تمر يابس نفلي 

الزبده بدرجة حرارة الغرفه نخفقها مع السكر البودر ثم نضيف البيض ثم الطحين مع البيكنج بودر ورشة الملح 
نغلف قطع التمر بقليل من الطحين حتى لا تتجمع بمكان واحد نضيفها الى الخليط ونقلبه يدويا 
نضعه في قالب الكيكالمدهون بالزبده والمبطن بالطحين 
في الرف الوسط من الفرن المحمى مسبقا على درجة حراره 200
من ساعه الى ساعه الا ربع 
يزين بالجوز مع سوس التمر بالزبده والقرفه ويصب عليه هرده لمزيد من الاغراء

----------


## اتعلم

جزاك الله خير يام جاسم

ماقصرتي الله يرضى عليك

وعادي ام شيخه قالت صحبات التجمع يسالون بنفس القسم

بس انا شطحت شوي سؤال طبخ يارب ام شيخه ماتشوفنا وبعدين عقاب ولى سجن ميثانو الله يستر

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
والله اني متلومة بسبة غيبتي الطويلة عليكن
بس ان شاء الله ما تكونون نسيتوني 

انا عن نفسي ما نسيتكن وكل يوم اشوف علومكن و اطمن عليكن كل ما احصل فرصة

المهم انا بخير واموري طيبة الحمد لله 

بخصوص حديقتي تم تعديل بعض الامور 

طبعا تذكرون يوم خبرتكم ان كل ما ازرع شي ما يشب واكتشفنا اخيرا ان المقاول الله يسامحه دفن الحديقتين برمل غير صالح للزراعة مع انا كنا متفقين معاه ان الرمل يكون زراعي 

فكان اول شي سويته اني بدلت الرمل برمل زراعي









عقب ما خلصت من تغيير الرمل صادفتني مشكلة ثانية 
النمل
شكله كان فيه مدينه نمل تحت الرمل لأني من غيرت الرمل ثاني يوم شفت حفر نمل فاضطريت اييب مال الرش*



*وهني عقب ما دبت فيها الحياة سبحان الله

و اقدم لكم دوار البقدونس ودوار الكزبرة ودوار الجرجير ههههههههههه


هني بتشوفون جرجير و الألوفيرا حبيبتي

والشتلات الصغار هدولي باميا 


هني طماط بس متأخر شكله عن طماطكم بس ان شاء الله ناكل منه 
وعاد اعذروني تدرون بيت يديد ولوية وتعب 



وهني زهور القرنفل انصح اللي تحب هالنوع من الزهور تتوكل على الله وتزرعة الحينه 
تراه نبات معمر ويتم ينتج ورود لين سنتين وغير متعب اللهم تشيلون الزهور اللي يبست وماتت عسب تطلع مكانها زهور يديدة
والزهور اليابسه لا تعقونها طلعو منها البذور ونثروها فاي مكان و بتطلع


شوفو انا كنت منثرة البذور هني و وعقب نقلتهن للمكان اللي ابغيه



عسى مشاركتي الأولى عقب انقطاع دام شهرين تقريبا تشفع لي عندكم يا أحلى وردات

واكييييييييييييد لي عودة*

----------


## um sheikha

من يومين دخل علينا برد البطين القارس والّذي يستمر 13 يومآ وفيه تزيد البروده والصّقيع وتكثر فيه الرّياح المفاجئه والسّحب الممطره ويسمّى برد الأزيرق سمّي بذلك لأن الأجسام تزرق من شدّة البروده
وتصل درجة الحراره أقل م‘ـَـنَََ‏? 6

(رددوا هذا القول عند البرد :
اللہَّـُمّ أجـرنـــا من زمهــريــر جهنــــم.) 

في هذا البرد لنتذكر ما تحدث عنه رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

حين قال [ إذا كان يوم شديد البرد فإذا قال العبد لا اله الا الله ما أشد برد هذا اليوم.
اللهم أجرني من زمهرير جهنم

قال الله تعالى لجهنم : ان عبدا من عباددي استجار بي من زمهريرك وإني أشهدك إني قد أجرته.
قالوا : وما زمهرير جهنم ؟
قال : بيت يلقى فيه الكافر , فيتميـز من شده برده اللهم أجرنا من زمهرير جهنم

----------


## متزن روزه

يسعد صباح ناس عزهم قلبي من بين كل الخلايق وصبحكم الله بالخير ياناس التجمع

ماشاءالله ياورده بيضاء منوره والله يباركلج في حديقتج وافاااااااااااااء عليج مانسيناج 

ام شيخه مرحبا مرحبا اشحالج انشاءالله تكونين خلصتي امورج كلها

----------


## um sheikha

هلا ام عبدالله
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على وشك انخلص بس باقيه الصاله وغرفتيه 
ما اكملن يبالهن رده ثانيه الله المستعان ياني هبوط من الشغل يام عبدالله 
كل ماقول خلصت يهل عليه الشغل 
بس الي مهون موجة البرد الي يت وبيت الشعر والضو ولبن البوش 
وسوالف عمي وقصص لول يالله ماودي الليل يخلص لا وزيدج 
نوق عمي ولد وحده منهن حليبها تبارك الرحمن من حلاوته تقولين حاطه فيه شكر 
والثانيه ولدت من يومين ويابلي حليبها ويااازين لبوتها طعمها حلوماشاء الله 
صورتلكن وبنزله يوم برجع ان شاء الله 
وهاي علوم هل ليوا 
سامحونيه بتاخر هالاسبوع 
جهزن حدايقكن في شي في ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مفاجأااااااات حلوه 
سلامي للجميع خالفتنا العافيه

----------


## هانزادا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شحالكن خوياتي عساكن بخير ورده بيضا من زمان نتريا هالصور ما شاء الله 
ام شيخه وتركيه الله يعينج وبالعافيه لبن البوش 
ان شاء الله هالشهر كله مفاجات كلها حلوة 
روزه صباح النور الغاليه

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح البرد والورد


القريه العالمية فيها اشياء تخص الزراعه ؟؟

----------


## xouaexo

اللهم اجرنا من زمهريرجهنم 
برد البطين خل ايسير عند السودان 
نحن شحوح وايد علينا ثلج جبل جيس 
حيا الله الورده البيضا 
دامت ردتج عيبونني دوارات بيتكم 
اما من ناحية الزهور فانا عكسج احب التجديد والتغيير 
وما احب زهور الميري جولد زهور شوارع البلديه وايد مملين

----------


## مالها وجود

أحلى سلام لكل المزارعات 
ماشاء الله عليج يا ام جاسم الله يبارك لج في حديقتج ....لازم تطرحين تجربتج في التنسيق وخطوات الزراعة
لين طلعت بهذا الشكل ... بغيت اسألج الحديد المشغول ما يتأثر بالماي اذا سقيتي الزراعة والا 
ام شيخة ذكرتيني بأيام مضت .... الله يرحمك يابويه ويرحم ايام لفت على البال

مثل ما وعدتكن حاولت اكاثر من الجاردينيا ولين الحين أغطيها بغرشة الماي 



حاولت ارسل باقي الصور مارضى الكمبيوتر يستقبل تام على هالحال من اسبوع يمكن عندي 
فيروس انقل الملفات على الفلاش و اوديه المكتبة ينزلهن فينقلي فيروسات فيه  :Frown: 
جاري طرح فكرة الأي باد على الحكومة وان شاء الله يتم اعتماد قبول الطلب في اقرب
فرصة .....البيت عندي مخزن من الاجهزة

----------


## xouaexo

> أحلى سلام لكل المزارعات 
> ماشاء الله عليج يا ام جاسم الله يبارك لج في حديقتج ....لازم تطرحين تجربتج في التنسيق وخطوات الزراعة
> لين طلعت بهذا الشكل ... بغيت اسألج الحديد المشغول ما يتأثر بالماي اذا سقيتي الزراعة والا 
> ام شيخة ذكرتيني بأيام مضت .... الله يرحمك يابويه ويرحم ايام لفت على البال
> 
> مثل ما وعدتكن حاولت اكاثر من الجاردينيا ولين الحين أغطيها بغرشة الماي 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مساء الخير 
ما اقدر اغش واكتب صباح الخير 
اين انتم يا ساده يا كرام 
حيا الله وجود على قولة المتقول بن ادم يخترب ويباله تصليح 
فما بالك بالحديد لكنه يتحول لانتيك والناس يدفعون زياده للانتيك 
حبيبتي لا تجربه رائده ولا شي 
الامر مثل ما شفتي في منتهى السهوله 
ازرعي بذور واسقيها وبحول الله بتطلع 
موضوعي عشان اعطي دافع للجميع انهم يزرعون وما يخافون من الفشل 
حلوه تجاربج لاكثار الجاردينيا استمري ولا تياسين 
ولا تذكريني بالنت ساعات حتى المنتدى ما اقدر افتحه 
محد تم ما يستخدم الانترنت صغار كبار حتى الشغالات فزاد اللود على الشبكه 
اخاف ايقننون لنا ساعات النت مثل تقنين ساعات الماي في راك والمناطق الشماليه 

اين انتم يا صبايا طلعت الشمس يالله قوموا

----------


## um sheikha

سلام على عرب التجمع وحده وحده 
مزارعات بأجر بإذن الله بفتتح التجمع اليديد 
اضعف الايمان من دون شي لين ما ارجع بوظبي 
بعدل في المقدمه 
ومبروك علينا افتتاح التجمع السابع مقدما

----------


## xouaexo

> صباح البرد والورد
> 
> 
> القريه العالمية فيها اشياء تخص الزراعه ؟؟


بشرب السحلب وبجاوب 
كانوا اييبون اصص واغراض حلوه للحدايق لكن من سنتين وقفوا 
تابعي مواضيع الدماني عن القريه العالميه وبتعرفين شو ايبيعون في كل قريه

الله يعطيج العافيه يا ام شيخه 
افتحي ونحن سنتبعدك 
انا احب رقم سبعه

----------


## xouaexo

الله يجمعنا في الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه 
والله لا يفرق شملنا 
مجتمعين دوم على الخير وفي المحبه 
وينكم المنتدى فتحوه 
ردوا يا حلوين 
لا اتخلوني بروحي 
بصيح

----------


## هانزادا

صباح الخير 
مبروك مقدما التجمع السابع ويعطيج العافيه ام شيخه وياجرج عل تعبج

----------


## um sheikha

صباح الجو البارد 
ما جاسم 
انا معاج من البارحه اسابر المنتدى 
لبس المنتدى حله يديده تبارك الرحمن والتغيرات جميله 
وتعرفين شو صاير 
اكتب وارد ويوم اسوي اضافه يمتسح كل الي كتبته
وما عندي وقت اعيد اسوي الغدا وفوالة العصر والعشاء تحيدن الطباخ يديد وعمي فديته عندنا ويتغدا عقب صلاة الظهر والعشاء عقب صلاة العشاء علشان جذيه ادخل مثل البومه اوايج واظهر

----------


## xouaexo

هلا هانزادا 
اههلين ام شيخه 
الله يعطيج العافيه 
تدرين ان هذا هو نظامنا اليومي لينن الحين 
عشان جذيه يوم اسير عند ناس واياخرون العشا 
اصيح يا ناس انا شحيه اتعشى من عقب المغرب 
يبوا لي فردة تمر على الاقل مت من اليوع 
(اسوي معاهم سوالف )
لان النظام الحين من ندخل بيت ناس لين ما نطلع الاكل ما يوقف 
حتى العشا ما نشتهيه من كثر الضيافه اللي تسبقه 

وانا اقول وين ميثانه 
طلعت سايره العين 
اكيد سرتي عند منتزن روزا 
خيانه 
بنات لا اتسكرون الموضوع باقي ثلاث ردود خلوهم لام شيخه 
لين ما تفتح التجمع اليديد

----------


## ميثانووبس

صباح الانوار..
انا كنت في دار الزين البارحه وانشغلت عنكم :Smile: 
نجتمع ان شاء الله في الجنه :Smile:

----------


## الغيثية

السلام عليكم 
اشحالكن حبيباتي....؟؟
سوالفكن غاوية ما شاء الله ومفيدة والله
امممم
انا اسوي حديقة بيتي بغيت اعرف شو احسن انواع الحشيش..؟
في نوعين البذور وفي اللي بالمتر...
وانا المساحة اللي عندي حولي 1000 متر << وااايد صح هههههههههه

----------


## ميثانووبس

طبعا اللي بالمتر افضل واسرع واسهل
بس للاسف اغلى


ام جاسم : لا ما سرت عند روزه خخخخخ انا بروحي روزة  :Smile: 
المهم اشحالكم؟؟

انا افكر اسير ورسان بعدنى ما شبعت من الورد والشجر :Smile: 

555 حلوة رقم مشاركاتى :12 (97):  ما برد على اي احد أبدا و مووول

عشان ما يخترب الرقم :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :12 (76):

----------


## مالها وجود

بررررررررردانه...... مسى الخير مزارعات .....
مبروك على التجمع اليديد

----------


## um sheikha

على عضوات تجمع حديقتي التوجهه الى التجمع السابع

تجمعنـــا الســـــابع ..•. 7adee8ty Jan2012 .•
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...2#post37257732

----------

